# 

## ranerd

Witam serdecznie.

Jakiś czas temu, zakładałem tutaj temat , czy warto zainwestować w pręty kompozytowe, zamiast stalowych,
Dowiedziałem się, że średnio sie to opłaca i Wasza rada mi bardzo pomogła, w dodatku w mojej kolicy pręty zbrojeniowe idzie już kupić za 5600zł brutto /t(fi8 - fi 30)


Opowiem w jakiej jestem sytuacji.

Posiadam działke o wymiarach 38m x 40m, z tych 38 według mapy geodezyjnych użyteczne jest 14,97m(z jednej strony granica 4m, z drugiej strony pas drogowy 20m) - działka przy drodze.

Długo zastanawiałem się jaki projekt domu wybrać, z jednej strony duża działka to by fajnie parterówka wyglądała, a z drugiej pietrowy wydawał mi sie dużo tańszym domem przy tej samej powierzchni, ale czytając te forum daliście mi znać, że to tak do końca nie jest.

Posiadam około 200 tys zł w gotówce i chciałbym zrobic stan zero plus kupić materiały na dach, pustaki, itd i zlecić stan surowy otwarty jak już dozbieram pieniądze i ewentualnie w 2024 wziąć kredyt na dokończenie tego(jeżeli sytuacja ekonomiczna będzie w miare normalna).
Niektórzy też budowali dom przez 7-8 lat i też jakąś było.....

Co mogę sobie sam w domu zrobić?

- Instalacje elektryczną
- Styropian na podłodze i podłogówkę ułożyć 
- Dobrac pompe ciepła  z zastosowanymi przepływami itd 
- Wykonczeniówka takie jak - panele, malowanie, skręcenie mebli itd (plan na kuchnie byłby zamodelowanie kuchni w 3D i zlecenie gotowych płyt do centrum obróczego, a poźniej to skręcenie)
- Drobne prace.

Interesuje mnie domek do maksymalnie 115m^2 powierzchni uzytkowej:

Nie moge sie zdecydować, który bym chciał, ale każdy z poniższych mi się podoba....
Wiadomo, to tylko zarys bo i tak do adaptacji to będzie.

W mojej gminie, kąt nachylenia dachu nie może być mniejszy jak 35stopni.
Chciałbym, aby ta parterówka jeśli już na się zdecyduje nie była typową stodołą i podoba mi się takie ładniejsze wejście, jak jakieś kolumny, czy zadaszenie.


Parterowe:

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mokka-6-WOF1100
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-anulka-n-SLL1026 - tutaj fajny projekt, ale kat nachylenia dachu zabójczy.
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sezam-2-WOF1027  - tego bym adaptacyjnie powiekszył do 110-115m^2
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-daktyl-4-WOF1053
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-endo-BSE1038  - tutaj kat nachylenia rowniez trzebaby bylo zwiekszyc do 35 stopni


Pietrowe:

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...ift-ii-BBA2494
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-wanilia-BSA2141

Jeżeli chodzi o parterowe, to nie chce poddasza użytkowego, dlatego może być lżejszy strop.


Z takich ciekawostek posiadamy w rodzinie kawałek lasu, byłaby możliwość wyśle wycięcia trochę i traktor wyciągnąć drzewo i do tartaku dostarczyć
drzewo , aby było troche taniej w budowie...

Jeżeli chodzi o garaż, to myśłame nad takim blaszanym drewnopodobnym.

Myśle, że na pewno w wielu aspektach mnie wyjaśnicie.

----------


## Elfir

od jakiej strony wjazd?

----------


## Elfir

Sezam - jeśli wjazd masz od północy to od nasłonecznionej ogrodowej części masz niepotrzebnie pom. gospodarcze.
Anulka - sypialnie są koszmarnie małe

W parterówce przy 35 stopniach mnóstwo tracisz przestrzeni na poddaszu przy klasycznym projekcie. Takie domy najlepiej aby miały dach zaczynający się od nadproży okien .

----------


## Elfir

A co powiesz o tym:
https://z500.pl/projekt/1212/z376+35...-do-110m2.html

przerobiony na taki: 


można dorobić ganek z kolumienkami, z pralnio-kotłowni można też zrobić wyjście na ogród.

----------


## ranerd

Dodaje zrzut z google earth jak wygląda moja działka.

[

Biorąc pod uwagę, że niby działka jest spora, to granica 20m od pasa drogowego, w zasadzie mocno definiuje, że dłuższa cześć obrysu budynku była od strony drogi krajowe

Zaproponowany przez Ciebie projekt to też spoko, zależy mi na tym, aby to nie była zwykła stodoła, lecz czymś to się wyróżniało.. np. zadaszeniem lub kolumienkami.

Z innego posta wiem, że te kolumienki nie są tanie, bo wymagają termoizolacji itd..

Niestety w mojej gminie, nie da się miec mniejszego kąta nachylenia dachu jak 35 stopni...
a szkoda, nie wiem czy da się to jakąś obejść, bo troche by to lepiej było...

----------


## casual

Z linijką po dachu nikt nie skacze, możesz zrobić pewnie nawet 31-32 stopnie, ale wg mnie to same kłopoty, ekipy robią  na podstawie papierów a w tych będzie inaczej. 
Sam właśnie kończę parterówkę 115 m z dachem 35. Fakt mam duży strych  :smile:  Piętra nie chciałem, MPZP nie pozwalał na inny dach. Kwestia wyborów. 
Prace, które wymieniłeś oszczędzą ci 10-15 tys, przy inwestycji ok 500-600 kPLN

Kwestia czasu budowy - jak dla mnie budowanie dłużej niż 2 lata to strata życia, nerwów i proszenie się o kłopoty. Każdy ma inny charakter, ale mnie osobiście świadomość rozgrzebanego, niedokończonego projektu przez 7 lat raczej by nie uszczęśliwiała. Budowa to złodziej czasu, robisz coś kosztem rodziny, rozwoju osobistego, wypoczynku. Chyba, że masz sporo kasy i ludzi od tego, no ale wtedy nie byłbyś tu na forum. 

Z tego co widzę, masz wjazd od wschodu, wydaje mi się że orientacja wsch-zach ci się sprawdzi. Salon od zachodu też da mega dużo światła. 
Określ ilu sypialni potrzebujesz, bo to podstawa. 
W stylu dworkowym może coś takiego?
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...ia-842-KRD1622
pozbyć się jednej sypialni kosztem powiększenia pozostałych i łazienki.

----------


## pandzik

> W stylu dworkowym może coś takiego?
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...ia-842-KRD1622
> pozbyć się jednej sypialni kosztem powiększenia pozostałych i łazienki.


Paskudztwo.  Na tej działce podłużny dom z wejściem od wschodu i przeszkloną cąłą ścianą zachodnią.

----------


## Elfir

> zależy mi na tym, aby to nie była zwykła stodoła,.


przecież ganek z kolumienkami idzie doprojektować. Jak i inne ozdobniki

----------


## ranerd

@casual.

Dzięki za propozycje, takie dworki dawniej mi się mega podobały, 
przed mega drukiem pieniedzy 2020-2021...

Teraz już cena za droga  za dach kopertowy.

A co myślicie o projektach tych 2 domów piętrowych co wrzuciłem, oraz czy na moim miejscu i takiej działce, stawialibyście pietrówke czy parterówke 115m^2?

@Elfir - architekt adoptujący  projetk może takie coś zrobić bez problemu?

----------


## Nurek_

Parterówkę, zerknij co mam w stopce.
Jeśli chcesz kolumienki to może coś w tym stylu:
https://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty...bukowej-5.html

----------


## casual

Czterospad nie jest chyba per saldo dużo droższy od 2spadowego o tej samej powierzchni. Odpada murowanie ścian szczytowych.

----------


## Elfir

> @Elfir - architekt adoptujący  projetk może takie coś zrobić bez problemu?


bez problemów, bo to nic skomplikowanego

----------


## ranerd

> Parterówkę, zerknij co mam w stopce.
> Jeśli chcesz kolumienki to może coś w tym stylu:
> https://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty...bukowej-5.html



Tylko widzę dane Twojego domu i dzienni budowy, załóżmy do stanu zero.
Co do tego domu, też bardzo fajny i 





> Czterospad nie jest chyba per saldo dużo droższy od 2spadowego o tej samej powierzchni. Odpada murowanie ścian szczytowych.



W mojej okolicy jest robocizna znacznie droższa, odpady z materiału i cena się robi.
Co innego gdy np. porównamy 2 spadowy z kilkoma jaskółkami..


Ponawiam pytanie,
co byście woleli na moim miejscu, mając taka działke... i celowali w dom +/- 115m^2  - parterówka czy pietrówka?

Bo wrzuciłem tutaj w 1 poście dwa domy pietrowę.
Wczoraj rozmawiałem z pewną osoba, która mówiła, że parterówka super sprawa, bo na starość nie trzeba po schodach chodzić,
ale z drugiej strony, nie ma tego podziału na 2 strefy, tzn. można na dole "balować" a u góry ludzie normalnie śpią, a w parterówce tego nie ma...
Plus w dodatku balkon też się przydaje itd...

----------


## pandzik

Mit. Jak będziesz na dole balował to na górze nikt nie będzie spał. 
Buduj parterówkę. Sam zamienie właśnie swojego klocka na taki domek.  Rozciągnij go po długości, albo zaprojektuj coś na kształcie L i będziesz miał strefy.  najlepsze projekty to domy na wąską działkę.

----------


## Lukasz11

Bezwzglednie buduj parterowke z dachem koperyowym
Jesli tylko masz odpowiednia dzialke na parterowke.
Dom ze schodami to slaby pomysl. A dom z poddaszem uzytkowym to najgorsze kuku, jakie mozna sobie zrobic.
To pisze ja, ktory buduje sobie dom z poddaszem.

Schody to kilkadziesiat tysiecy zlotych. Obecne ceny schodow drewniach to kosmos. I to niezaleznie, czy sa to schody samonosne, czy tylko drewniana okladzina schpdow betonowych. Dodatkowo schody (a tym bardziej wygodne schody) zajmuja duzo miejsca. Kazdy mkw powierzchni kosztuje srednio ile? 5-6 tys zlotych?

Fakt, dach kopertowy kosztuje mase pieniedzy (kazdy dach jest drogi, a kopertowy w szczegolnosci, bo jest duzo robocizny i odpadow materialu).
Ale odpada murowanie i docieplanie scian szczytowych.
Przy parterowce mozna zrezygnowac ze stropu (kupa kasy, choc jesli jest, to mozna go tanio docieplic styropianem), choc potem na innym etapie (wykonczenia) trzeba zrobic sufit podwieszany (tez nietani) z ociepleniem welna (drogo).

W parterowce wszelkie instalacje prowadzi sie latwiej (a wiec szybciej).

No i wiele prac zrobisz sam, z uzyciem niewielkiej drabiny.
W domu z poddaszem lub pietrowym np wyzej sa rynny, zeby je okresowo czyscic.
W domu z poddaszem masz sciany szczytowe. Dosiegniesz do nich sam z mala drabina, zeby cos w przyszlosci pomalowac, poprawic, wywiercic? Kogo i za ile bedziesz prosil do takich prac?

Przyklad: na poddaszu mam tylko okna w scianach szczytowych. Zamowilem okna z cieplym montazem na foliach. Folie trzeba bylo zabezpieczyc przed promieniami UV (bo ocieplenia nie dam rady zrobic w tym roku). O ile na parterze z malej drabiny zabezpieczylem bez problemu, to na poddaszu taka sama praca byla juz wyczynem. A musialem to zrobic sam, bo zaden majster za zadne pieniadze nie chcial.

No, a teraz jeszcze musze sygnalizator od alarmu jakos zamocowac. Oczywiscie na scianie szczytowej. Odpowiednio wysoko. Kto to ma zrobic?
A takich prac na budowie i potem jest sporo. Jak sam ich nie zrobisz, to zaden majster sie nie podejmie. Albo podejmie za gruba kase. Tu przewierc, tam wykuj, podmaluj albo popraw...

----------


## ranerd

Czyli jesteście za parterówkami.

Ja muszę podjąc decyzje najpóźniej do końca czerwca - to mój termin własny.

Co do prowadzenia instalacji i samych robót, też o tym myślałem, instalacja elektryczna czy podgłówka to sama przyjemność robić.
Choć bardziej projektuje takie rzeczy, niż wykonuje, to dla mnie osobiście też byłaby to mega prosta sprawa.

Co myślicie również o stropie gęstożebrowanym, zamiast cieżkiego i drogiego stropu żelbetowego?
Dla mnie wiazary to jakieś udziwnienie, później kupa roboty z podwieszaniem tych płyt...



Mimo wszystko chciałbym, abyście coś powiedzieli o dwóch moich propozycjach domów pietrowych, dla samego kontr zdania.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Czyli jesteście za parterówkami.
> 
> Ja muszę podjąc decyzje najpóźniej do końca czerwca - to mój termin własny.
> 
> Co do prowadzenia instalacji i samych robót, też o tym myślałem, instalacja elektryczna czy podgłówka to sama przyjemność robić.
> Choć bardziej projektuje takie rzeczy, niż wykonuje, to dla mnie osobiście też byłaby to mega prosta sprawa.
> 
> Co myślicie również o stropie gęstożebrowanym, zamiast cieżkiego i drogiego stropu żelbetowego?
> Dla mnie wiazary to jakieś udziwnienie, później kupa roboty z podwieszaniem tych płyt...
> ...


Od 9 lat użytkuje parterówke i jakby kiedyś miałbym budować nowy dom,byłby to ponownie parter,nawet na mikrej działce bo mam "aż" 670m2  :big grin:  

Przy okazji obale kilka mitów, mam strop drewniany,NIE WIĄZARY,który  "ocieplilem" a właściwie zaizolowalem go STYROPIANEM a nie wełną także strop wyszedł mi "za grosze" bo nie dość, że sufit podwieszany robiłem z kumplami w ramach relaksu przy sobotnim grillu na działce to izolację ze styro robiłem samodzielnie, łatwo, szybko i przyjemnie  ,przy okazji pakując tam kanały wentylacji mechanicznej   :smile: 

Sąsiad mający dom o 10m2 pow.uzytkowej więcej, jak po raz pierwszy wszedł do mojego domu to jego słowa brzmiały  "ale masz tu przestronnie"  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Mimo wszystko chciałbym, abyście coś powiedzieli o dwóch moich propozycjach domów pietrowych, dla samego kontr zdania.


Nie widzę żadnych projektów domów piętrowych - tylko z szałasami na parterze zwanymi poddaszem użytkowym o tragicznej termice i akustyce, drogich oknach połaciowych będących zawsze mostkiem cieplnym (a zazwyczaj też miejscem skraplania wody i innych problemów). Jeden nawet z pokojami bez żadnego normalnego okna, dobrze widzę?
Nawrzucane kolumienek, które są koszmarnie drogie - bo z czterech stron trzeba ocieplić i robi się sporo m3 styropianu i m2 tynku a dalej są zbędnymi radiatorami do tracenia ciepła. Pokomplikowana bryła (a to koszty i straty energii). To samo z balkonem (koszt i mostek - a do tego szansa granicząca z pewnością, że coś nie zagra z hydroizolacją i będzie kłopot).

Fajnie coś zrobić na budowie własnymi rękami, ale sama analiza rozwiązań, podejmowanie decyzji, szukanie wykonawców i ich nadzorowanie to co najmniej cały etat, jak chcesz to zrobić dobrze. Jak do tego jeszcze gdzieś pracujesz - to masz dwa etaty. Owszem, nadzorowanie jak robisz sam, to odpada więc nie dokładasz tak naprawdę 100% czasu. Teoretycznie sobie zrobisz dobrze... Ale nawet robiąc sobie dobrze jest, jak ktoś to krytycznym okiem skontroluje - jak nie Ty, to kto?

Co do stropu - nie ma lepszego, niż monolityczny. Usztywnia konstrukcję, najlepsza akustyka i bezwładność cieplna. Gęstożebrowy wcale tak dużo taniej nie wyjdzie - a gorzej. Ale jak chcesz przyoszczędzić i godzisz się z gorszą akustyką i mniejszą akumulacyjnością to wiązary powinny wyjść znacznie taniej w sumie ze wszystkim. Ale to trzeba dokładnie przeliczyć.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Fajnie coś zrobić na budowie własnymi rękami, ale sama analiza rozwiązań, podejmowanie decyzji, szukanie wykonawców i ich nadzorowanie to co najmniej cały etat, jak chcesz to zrobić dobrze. Jak do tego jeszcze gdzieś pracujesz - to masz dwa etaty. Owszem, nadzorowanie jak robisz sam, to odpada więc nie dokładasz tak naprawdę 100% czasu. Teoretycznie sobie zrobisz dobrze... Ale nawet robiąc sobie dobrze jest, jak ktoś to krytycznym okiem skontroluje - jak nie Ty, to kto?
> .


Ja na luzie,mając wolne weekendy przed 2015r ,w ramach relaksu czyli grill, piwko itp na działce,zrobiłem i sufit podwieszany i WM   :smile: 
A że Ty po 2015r musisz dymać 7 dni na dobę ?
No cóż, życie, sam takie zapewne wybrałeś   :big grin:

----------


## Nurek_

> Tylko widzę dane Twojego domu i dzienni budowy, załóżmy do stanu zero.
> Co do tego domu, też bardzo fajny i


Do już skończony i zamieszknay, ale jakoś nie udało mi się zebrać i dokończyć dziennika....


[/QUOTE]




> Ponawiam pytanie,
> co byście woleli na moim miejscu, mając taka działke... i celowali w dom +/- 115m^2  - parterówka czy pietrówka?
> 
> Bo wrzuciłem tutaj w 1 poście dwa domy pietrowę.
> Wczoraj rozmawiałem z pewną osoba, która mówiła, że parterówka super sprawa, bo na starość nie trzeba po schodach chodzić,
> ale z drugiej strony, nie ma tego podziału na 2 strefy, tzn. można na dole "balować" a u góry ludzie normalnie śpią, a w parterówce tego nie ma...
> Plus w dodatku balkon też się przydaje itd...


Do czego niby przydaje się balkon? Przecież to same kłopoty...
Większość znajomych którzy się pobudowali, mówiła że gdyby mieli się budować jeszcze raz, to tylko parterówka. Głownie ze względu na bieganie w tą i z powrotem po schodach, jesteś na górze i myślisz co masz zabrać na dół, żeby za chwilę nie biec na górę....
Do tego domy z poddaszem użytkowym, jak pisał Kaizen - to kupa. Na poddaszu latem gorąco, zimą zimno, nieustawne pokoje przez skosy. Niby da się to zrobić skosy dobrze, ale to nie jest prosta ani tania sprawa. Jak chcesz dom piętrowy, to pełne piętro, ale przy tej powierzchni to bez sensu, a plan zagospodarowania i kąt dachu też generuje problem.




> Co do stropu - nie ma lepszego, niż monolityczny. Usztywnia konstrukcję, najlepsza akustyka i bezwładność cieplna. Gęstożebrowy wcale tak dużo taniej nie wyjdzie - a gorzej. Ale jak chcesz przyoszczędzić i godzisz się z gorszą akustyką i mniejszą akumulacyjnością to wiązary powinny wyjść znacznie taniej w sumie ze wszystkim. Ale to trzeba dokładnie przeliczyć.


Przy wiązarach akustyka nie jest problemem. Jak dasz 30-40 cm wełny na strop to nic z dachu nie słyszysz. Natomiast jako właściciel wiązarów, stwierdzam, że sumarycznie wcale to nie wychodzi specjalnie taniej niż monolit czy terriva. Ceny wiązarów zrobiły się chore, a jak policzysz wszystko (sufity podwieszane, jakieś deskowanie stropu, osb na stryszek itp. to w sumie wyjdzie podobnie jak lany strop. Wiązary są o tyle fajne, że jak sam robisz instalacje to masz łatwiej wiele rzeczy pociągnąć. Ale jakbym robił jeszcze raz, to zrobiłbym lany strop albo gęstożebrowy.  Choćby dlatego, że przy obecnych zawirowaniach pogodowych, jak ci zerwie dach, to masz wtedy znacznie mniejszy problem. Druga sprawa - jeśli chciałbyś kiedyś sprzedać dom - wiele osób patrzy na to czy dałoby się "zrobić górę"  i wtedy lany strop jest dużym plusem.

----------


## casual

Te dwa z poddaszem z pierwszego posta średnie- ścianki kolankowe poniżej 1m, połowa powierzchni pomieszczeń na górze na straty. Przy ustawieniu wsch-zach jakieś sypialnie zawsze wyjdą od północy - albo doświetlisz drogimi oknami dachowymi albo ciemnica. Po podłodze oba mają ok 130-140m - to znaczy 130m posadzek, 130m podłogówki,  130m wykończenia podłogi itp. W jednym koszty podbija kukułka w drugim ta pustka nad salonem.

----------


## ranerd

@kaizen - Tak masz rację to nie są domy pietrowe, tylko z poddaszem uzytkowym...
Chciałem coś do kontr - parterówki wrzucić co mi się podobało po prostu.
Roberto Lift II  ma drogie okna to fakt.

A w przypadku Wanilia  to balkon zawsze można by usunąć i jedną kolumienkę...

Ja pracuje na etacie plus dodatkowo mam swoję projektowe zlecenia..., także czasu na pilnowanie sporo nie mam.


@Nurek - Kuzyn wybudował dom z poddaszem użytkowym i właśnie te skosy denerwują.
Co do balkonu , to mogę z niego zrezygnować.
Pełny dom piętrowy, to jaki dom? Taki bez lany skos w cześci użytkowej i strych?

@casual - Zgadza się 110-117m^2 powierzchni uzytkowej, ale po podłodze to znacznie więcej.


Wiecie Panowie, ja już sam po prostu nie wiem co robić...

----------


## casual

Określić budżet, dodać 20% i zobaczyć co za to możesz mieć. Tobie ma się podobać nie mam. Moim zdaniem im mniej zmian w projekcie tym lepiej.

----------


## pandzik

> Ja pracuje na etacie plus dodatkowo mam swoję projektowe zlecenia..., także czasu na pilnowanie sporo nie mam.
> .


Albo znajdziesz  ten czas , albo kiepsko to widze.

----------


## ranerd

No to do budżet tak 500-600tys do końca załózmy 2024-5r.

Tylko tak:
- Instalacje elektryczna sam zrobie
- Instalacje podłógówki równiez
- Montaż i uruchomienie pompy ciepła również
- Ocieplenie z kolegami
- Kuchnia, zapewne sam zamodeluje 3D i w pracy na centrach obróbczych elementy zostaną wycięte i złoże z kolegami i rodziną.

Itd.

Dom dla mnie 115m62 czy pietrowy czy parterówka... bez znaczenia... bo już sam nie wiem...

----------


## Kaizen

20% zapasu to zdecydowanie za mało. Ceny już lecą w kosmos a będzie gorzej. I to niezależnie, czy dalej będziemy się kopać z Rosją, ich surowcami i będzie trwać wojna na Ukrainie - przez co żywność też wyświruje a u nas brakuje ukraińskich rąk do pracy w budowlance i rolnictwie. Czy wojna się skończy i będzie ogromne ssanie z Ukrainy na wszelkie materiały budowlane i usługi do odbudowy. A do tego mamy wreszcie odpaloną inflację spowodowaną QE - aż dziwne, że taką bezwładność to wszystko ma. A to oznacza, że będzie się to długo rozpędzało i będzie bardzo trudne do wyhamowania. Zapinajcie pasy bo za 600K zł nie zbudujesz nawet biorąc materiały i usługi najtańsze, jakie znajdziesz. Licz z wykończeniem w standardzie optimum (optymalny stosunek jakości do ceny)  z 7Kzł/m2  wg dzisiejszej wartości razem z budżetowym zagospodarowaniem działki przy sporym wkładzie pracy własnej. A jak to przeliczyć na przyszłe pieniądze - to zgadula. Ale na pewno żeby spać spokojnie dodałbym nie mniej niż 30% przewidując zakończenie w 2024 r .

----------


## Frofo007

Mieszkam w domu z poddaszem użytkowym i zdecydowanie wolałbym parterowy - ma wiele plusów.

Budżet 500-600tyś moim zdaniem zdecydowanie za mały. Mamy inflację kilkanaście procent rocznie. Teraz robię remont starego mieszkania to chodzę po sklepach i z niedowierzaniem patrzę na ceny (ja się budowałem w latach 2017-2019, w styczniu 2020 dom został oddany do użytku).

Tutaj masz mega prosty w budowie domek 115m2: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m6d7265f01dc88
Archon podaje realne koszty. Średnie koszty budowy do stanu deweloperskiego na II kwartał tego roku to 587196zł (cena brutto). Dolicz tak z 30tyś przed budową na przyłącza, projekt, adaptacje itp (bardzo optymistycznie licząc) i masz 617196zł za stan deweloperski. Dolicz jeszcze minimum 1tyś zł za wykończenie każdego metra pod klucz (niski standard i część prac samemu) to daje już 732196zł. Ponieważ mamy inflacje dolicz moim zdaniem minimum 20% na inflacje i nieprzewidziane wydatki 878635,2zł. Do tego dolicz jeszcze ogrodzenie, trawnik, kostkę, taras, schody wejściowe itp. grubo ponad bańka pęknie. Moim zdaniem to co napisałem to jest wersja optymistyczna  :smile: 

Jeszcze co do budowy domu przez wiele lat - jakoś mnie to nie przekonuje. Raczej lepiej jest wziąć kredyt, zrobić w 2 lata, przeprowadzić się a swoje mieszkanie np. wynająć.
A tak to mieszkać gdzieś musisz a mógłbyś wynajmować. Budujesz wiele lat a ceny wszystkiego rosną. Szkoda życia i nerwów.

----------


## Sativum

> Witam serdecznie.
> 
> Długo zastanawiałem się jaki projekt domu wybrać, z jednej strony duża działka to by fajnie parterówka wyglądała, a z drugiej pietrowy wydawał mi sie dużo tańszym domem przy tej samej powierzchni, ale czytając te forum daliście mi znać, że to tak do końca nie jest.


Hej, 

Pooglądaj projekty, odwiedź znajomych. Zastanów się jak będzie wyglądać Twoja dzienna rutyna, z czego i jak będziesz korzystać. Potem weź kartkę papieru i rysuj jak ma wyglądać Twój wymarzony dom. Potem zacznij liczyć ile to będzie kosztować. Wyjdzie Ci pewnie kosmiczna kwota. Wtedy zaczniesz schodzić z niektórych pomysłów, aż koszt budowy stanie się znośny. 




> Posiadam około 200 tys zł w gotówce i chciałbym zrobic stan zero plus kupić materiały na dach, pustaki, itd i zlecić stan surowy otwarty jak już dozbieram pieniądze i ewentualnie w 2024 wziąć kredyt na dokończenie tego(jeżeli sytuacja ekonomiczna będzie w miare normalna).
> Niektórzy też budowali dom przez 7-8 lat i też jakąś było.....


200k to jeszcze do niedawna spora kwota, pozwalająca postawić SSO w średnim standardzie. Na 0 i materiały powinno wystarczyć. Co będzie w 2024 nikt nie wie Może Ukraina będzie się odbudowywać i ceny wzrosną 50%? Może inflacja nie wyhamuje i ceny wzrosną o kolejne 50%? 
Niemniej 200k pozwala spokojnie rozpocząć na poważnie budowę. Jak dobrze pójdzie (nieskomplikowany projekt), to może nawet zbliżysz się do SSZ. 
Na YT masz sporo kanałów osób które budują się tylko za $ - na czele z "sam buduję dom. bez kredytu". Chłopak zaczął przed nami. My już mieszkamy. On zaczyna pierwszą warstwę pustaków murować. W tym czasie ceny wzrosły o kilkadziesiąt %. Jest jeszcze Kuleszko. Jeśli przygoda pt. budowa może trwać kilka lat, to luz. Jeśli jednak chcesz skończyć w miarę szybko, to bez kredytu to będzie się wklec. Przy takiej dynamice cen ciężko będzie wskazać w jakiej cenbie skończy się budowa. 





> Co mogę sobie sam w domu zrobić?
> 
> - Instalacje elektryczną
> - Styropian na podłodze i podłogówkę ułożyć 
> - Dobrac pompe ciepła  z zastosowanymi przepływami itd 
> - Wykonczeniówka takie jak - panele, malowanie, skręcenie mebli itd (plan na kuchnie byłby zamodelowanie kuchni w 3D i zlecenie gotowych płyt do centrum obróczego, a poźniej to skręcenie)
> - Drobne prace.


Super. Zaoszczędzisz 50-100k





> Interesuje mnie domek do maksymalnie 115m^2 powierzchni uzytkowej:


Przy takiej powierzchni, to parterówka może wyjść taniej. Piętro jest (było w 2021) tańsze przy powierzchni domu 130-150 m2. 
Tak jak napisałem wyżej - jeśli nie potrzebujesz / nie chcesz dużo miejsca lub nie masz $, nie idź w piętro. 






> Pietrowe:
> 
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...ift-ii-BBA2494
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-wanilia-BSA2141
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o parterowe, to nie chce poddasza użytkowego, dlatego może być lżejszy strop.


To nie są pietrowe projekty...





> Z takich ciekawostek posiadamy w rodzinie kawałek lasu, byłaby możliwość wyśle wycięcia trochę i traktor wyciągnąć drzewo i do tartaku dostarczyć
> drzewo , aby było troche taniej w budowie...


Super. Trzeba byłoby już sciąć i dać mu przeleżakować - wyschnąć. Wykorzystuj wszelkie takie sposoby na obniżenie kosztów - gwarantuje że się przyda.

----------


## casual

Wymienione prace zaoszczędzą 15kpln nie 100.

----------


## Sativum

> Wymienione prace zaoszczędzą 15kpln nie 100.


1. Pisałem o 50-100k
2. Szacowane koszty prac:
- Instalacje elektryczną - w zależności od stopnia skomplikowania, ilości punktów, automatyki. Materiał od 10-15 k, robocizna od *5-10k*  Do tego drugie tyle, jak ma się jakieś lepsze dojścia do materiałów. 
- Styropian na podłodze i podłogówkę ułożyć - *1,5k*
- Dobrac pompe ciepła z zastosowanymi przepływami itd - dobrać - przyjąłem - kupić dobrze i zamontować - *to kolejne 10-15k* 
- Wykonczeniówka takie jak - panele, malowanie, skręcenie mebli itd (plan na kuchnie byłby zamodelowanie kuchni w 3D i zlecenie gotowych płyt do centrum obróczego, a poźniej to skręcenie) - malowanie etc. od *5-8 k* 
- Drobne prace.- *od 10k* w górę. Jest tego mnóstwo

Faktycznie, bliżej 30-50k  :smile:  Dużo zależy od ilości prac. Czy ktoś sam robi hydrulikę, szpachluje, robi suchą zabudowę, zakłada gniazdka, włączniki, równa obejście etc. 

Mam dom piętrowy. Dodam od siebie jakie, z mojej perspektywy są plusy/minusy - spostrzezenia:
- schody (u mnie żelbet) zabierają sporo miejsca. Dodatkowa, niezbędna komunikacja zbiera minimum 5-10 m2. 
- koszt stropu jest zauważalny, szczególnie do projektu z dachem jętkowo-krokwiowym i dwuspadowym. Do tego położenie instalacji - dużo szybsze i prostsze (można samemu, z prostymi narzędziami wykonać prace), a więc tańsze. U mnie w zbrojonym stropie użycie wiertnicy i ostrzy to był zauważalny koszt. 
- oddzielenie stref - wieczorna i dzienna. Super sprawa. Nie przeszkadzamy innym domownikom, gdy jeden odpoczywa. 
- przy powierzchni (w moim przypadku ponad 190 m2 uztkowej) parterowy byłby droższy (fundamenty, dach) 
- IMHO jeśli robić piętro - to przy dwuspadowym dachu i z wysoką ścianą kolankową (u mnie kolankowa ma 180 cm + dach 30 lub 35 st.) 
- jeśli dom ma mieć max 120 m, to robiłbym absolutnie tylko parter

----------


## Kaizen

Jak ktoś robi sam, to płaci za materiał 23% VATu zamiast 8% gdy kupuje razem z usługą. Chyba, że kupuje na czarno - bez faktury i gwarancji.
Oczywiście nie pokryje to całych kosztów robocizny w większości prac (chociaż przy oknach, zmiękczaczu, rekuperatorze czy zasobniku jak najbardziej), ale znacząco obniża wycenę własnej pracy.

----------


## pandzik

> Jak ktoś robi sam, to płaci za materiał 23% VATu zamiast 8% gdy kupuje razem z usługą.


Co wychodzi dużo taniej niż z materiałem "firmy". 

Jak najwiecej samemu.  Ja zrobię nawet płytę samemu. Bez szkód górniczych to prościzna. Jak widzę na sąsiednich działkach dwie budowy to kiwam sie ze śmiechu.  Robocizna, robocizna , robocizna a inwestor płaci za miesiące pracy.

Trzeba upraszczać i prefabrykować. Tylko parterówka jęśli chcesz samemu kłaść elewacje. U mnie zlece tylko murarkę, elektrykę i może wodę jak nie bedzie czasu.  No i deskowanie i położenie dachówek jeśli zdecyduje sie na ceramikę. Nad gontem myślę.  
Z prefabrykacji oczywiscie okna (rolety po mojej stronie - naokienne - najbardziej bezpieczna opcja) , strop filigran, bądź jakieś sprężone płyty betonowe. Dalej wiązary - masz pewnośc takiego dachu. Najlepiej wylałbym też ściany - odpadłby tynk (poza niektórymi ścianami) ale z tym jest problem. 
W domu mniej instalacji elektrycznych, brak cyrkulacji itd. Nie robię też żadnych płytek. Położyłem kilkaset m2 i mam już dosyć. To samo z sufitem. Pozostaje czysty beton. Itd. itp.

----------


## Sativum

W kwestii 23% vs. 8% zgodzę się z kolegą Pandzikiem. Wykonawcy nie "oddadzą" swoich 15% (i rabatów na składach), tylko powiększą swoją marżę. Przynajmniej mi wyszło taniej samemu kupować (i mam pewność co i jakiej jakości kupuję) i zlecać prace (lub robić samemu). 

Nie każdemu opłaca się samemu budować. Nie każdy ma zacięcie techniczne (i silę) lub zdrowie albo chęci, by samemu budować. Nie znam żadnego lekarza lub prawnika, by sam się budował  :smile:  

Co do prefabrykacji i innych decyzji związanych z użytym "stylem" budowy, to są sprawy dość indywidualne. Ważne by odpowiadały naszym potrzebom (i zdolnościom $$$).Przecięcie tych linii daje nam kompromis, który nazwiemy ideałem  :wink:

----------


## pandzik

A ja znam sporo. W tym prokuratora, który większość sobie wyskubał.  :smile:    Ja już mam z małżonką pełny remote, wiec dla mnie to nie problem. Zresztą u mnie to w przeciągu dnia muszę być srednio 2h przy komputerze, resztę odrabiam nocą. Każda budowa jest inna.  Ja się nastawiam na mieszkanie  na budowie.   :big tongue:

----------


## Frofo007

Pandzik: tak jak patrzę na sąsiadów co sami robią to uważam, że narobili się za darmo. Bo gdyby wzięli kredyt i ekipę jak ja - to by materiały kupili po "starych cenach". Teraz za wiele rzeczy płacą x2 czasami x3.

Człowiek cieszy się, że zaoszczędzi np. 10tyś na robociźnie. Ale co z tego jeśli ceny pozostałych potrzebnych do wykończenia domu materiałów wzrosną o 10tyś? Wówczas robi się za darmo.
Do tego budując dom gdzieś się mieszka - na wynajmie lub w swoim mieszkaniu (no chyba, że ktoś mieszka u rodziny - no ale właśnie mieszkać u rodziny a po pracy dygać przez lata na budowie?). Mając swoje mieszkanie możemy je wynająć za 2tyś mc. Liczmy 1500zł mc zysku na czysto. Robiąc samemu budowa nam zajmie z 4 lata dłużej niż ekipami. Przez te 4 lata zysk na wynajęciu swojego mieszkania to 72000zł - czyli już mamy na robotę SSO (jak mieszkamy w rejonie gdzie są tanie ekipy  :wink: ). Do tego doliczmy inflacje i wyjdzie na to samo. Tylko, że nic nie robimy.

Jak dobrze pamiętam to gdy zdecydowałem się na budowę domu to jego koszt (SSZ) według rzeczywistych wyliczeń Archonu w 2017 roku to było 215tyś (chyba, że pamięć mnie myli). Teraz Archon SSZ wycenia na 391tyś zł !!! Prawie 2 razy tyle. A wtedy nie było takiej inflacji, wojny na Ukrainie (którą trzeba będzie odbudować więc sporo materiałów tam pójdzie). Także osobiście uważam, że budowa samemu to bardzo duże ryzyko - ja na tym wygrałem, że wziąłem kredyt na część budowy, mieszkam sobie i za wiele materiałów płaciłem połowę tego co teraz wołają.

----------


## ranerd

Dziękuje ponownie za mega klucze informacje.

Generalnie ja miałem plan taki, że chce zrobić stan zero i kupić materiał (elementy na dach, drewno, pustaki itd).
i resztę przekalkulować i z kredytować się na taką kwotę ile realnie będzie mnie to kosztować.

Co do kanału "sam buduje - bez kredytu" , oglądam w miare możliwości ten kanał.

Czyli po prostu tak jak mówicie, lepiej zrobić parterówke 110-115m^2 z stropem drewnianym po prostu?

U mnie w regionie, nie ma jakiś kolosalny kwot można rzecz.
Koledze, za dom 204m^2 od ławic z dachem za robocizne wzieli 76tys.

Też meble, mogę mieć na poczatek gorsze.... Kumpel w parterówce 106m^2 kupił wypoczynek za 1000zł uzywany z OLX , a wyglądał jak nówka..

z tym 30tys przed budową to też nie jest tak... Woda idzie przez moją działke, a złącze kablowe z zasilaniem będę miał za darmo, bo przez moją działke idzie SN (na granicy) i zostanie przerobione na kablowe i przy okazji będe miał energie elektryczną. Gazu nie będe potrzebował, kanalizacje na sąsiednich działkach jest itd..

Czyli generalnie piętrowy tańszy przy większych metrażach...

Jak juz parterowy, to musi być jakaś kolumienka lub zadaszenie, żeby to nie wyglądało jak stodoła....

P.S jak wygląda taki strop drewniany przy nie robieni wiązar?
Tzn wiem , że się daje belki i na nie płyty OSB, ale jak to wygląda od dołu? Widzi się drewnianą konstrukcje z punktu widzenia użytkownika?

----------


## Frofo007

> z tym 30tys przed budową to też nie jest tak...


Ale to wszystko się tak tylko wydaje. Pisałeś, że masz dość sporą działkę - będziesz ją grodzić? Jeśli nie to zwiększasz szanse kradzieży i jak ktoś wejdzie, coś mu się stanie to z tego co wiem - Ty za to odpowiadasz. Ogrodzenie takiej działki najtańszym sposobem to jest kilka tyś zł. Czy będziesz stawiać garaż na droższe graty? Jeśli tak to kolejne tysie.

Do tego dolicz: zakup projektu gotowego, adaptacje projektu gotowego u architekta (ja za adaptacje w 2016 płaciłem 4000zł (i to w moim rejonie było mega tanio), geotechniczne badania gruntu, mapka co celów projektowych, geodeta, kierownik budowy.

Piszesz, że kanalizacja jest na sąsiednich działkach... wydawać by się mogło, że skoro tak to za darmo Cię podłączą  :wink:  otóż może wyniknąć tak, że tą kanaliację trochę trzeba będzie pociągnąć i np. zrobić przepust przez drogę - wszystkiego dowiesz się w warunkach przyłączenia. U mnie np. woda była na sąsiednich działkach... i doprowadzenie tej wody do wszystkich kosztowało około 40tyś, każdy się składał po 4tyś - szczęście, że byli chętni + 1,5tyś zrobienie przyłącza wody na działce - czyli, że wystaje rura z wodą a w drodze jest taka zasuwa, że możesz tą wodę okręcić/zakręcić. Później jeszcze jak ja się budowałem trzeba było odebrać te przyłącze, czyli zamontować licznik pół metra pod ziemią czy nawet głębiej (tak aby nie zamarzł). Jak chcesz zrobić porządnie to musisz kupić studnie do liczników na wodę (taką ocieplaną) - ładne kilka stów + montaż tego. No i dopiero masz przysłowiowy kran z wodą na działce. Później jeszcze tą wodę musisz doprowadzić do budynku. Nikt Ci koparką nie przyjedzie i nie zrobi tego za stówę - często same doprowadzenie wody do budynku to również koszt w tysiącach.
Podobnie z energią elektryczną. Nikt Ci tego nie podprowadzi pod dom za 100zł i dziękuje  :big grin:  Jakbyś to chciał zrobić tak jak należy to wzywasz geodetę, on tyczy gdzie ma iść kabel, zamawiasz koparkę, koparka kopie rów, później wrzucasz kabel do rowu, trochę zakopujesz, kładziesz taśmę ostrzegawczą i dalej zakopujesz. Następnie elektryk podłącza ten kabel do skrzynki elektrycznej a drugi koniec wprowadza do domu tam gdzie będzie skrzynka rozdzielcza.

Kolejna sprawa, jak już zrobisz badania geotechniczne i adaptacje u architekta to dowiesz się co masz za ziemię. Jak masz dobrą to super. U mnie była wymiana gruntu wraz z zagęszczeniem na metr. Koszt w 2017 roku 20tyś. Taki psikus  :wink: 

Także uwierz mi, jeśli zrobisz to wszystko o czym pisałem i zmieścisz się w 30tyś - myślę, że to będzie dobra kwota, ja łącznie z wymianą ziemi wydałem około 50tyś w 2017 roku. Teraz wydałbym pewnie sporo więcej choćby dlatego, że paliwo droższe (koparka, wywrotka) nie wspominając o innych rzeczach.

Ps. nie chcę gasić Twojego optymizmu, tylko piszę jak to realnie wygląda.

----------


## Sativum

Ciężko mi coś dodać do słów Frofo. Może: 
Ogrodzenie siatka leśna - cena od 2k
Projekt - zakup od 2-3k + adaptacja - od 2-4 tys. Jak dużo zmian to i spokojnie 6k Ci policzą. Zwłaszcza jeśli będą wołać konstruktora. Projekt nie uwzględnia WM? Dodatkowo 1000 PLN itd. 
Mapka ? Od 1000 PLN.
Wypisy z starostwa? Najtańsze - w 200-300 zł tylko 
Kierbud - od 4-6 k 
Geolog - od 1k
Przydałby się prąd na działce? Zrobić erbetke - min 500 zł + czy sam podłączysz pod linie? A umowa z dostawcą jest? Za 0 zł też nikt nie podpisze. Budujesz się? Znaczy jesteś bogaty w oczach ZE. 
Konsole wodomierza i ujęcie też sam będziesz montować? U nas robił facet z rodziny. Wziął tylko za materiał - 700 zł. Studzienkę musiałem sam "poprawiać" do odbioru - kilkaset zł. 
Potem przyłącz media , kup materiał - kilka następnych tysi jak w banku. 
Aha mapki przyłączeń i odbiór geodezyjny też policz 
O koparce nie wspomnę - no już 120 zł/h ciężko po znajomości bez fv znaleźć. Jednak nieniej niż 2-3 k to na pewno się nie da. 
Do tego kwestia umocnienia dojazdu, nawiezienia ziemi etc to sprawa dość indywidualna - ceny od 5k do 100k. 
Na pewno zapomniałem dodać jeszcze z 5 pozycji, ale trudno  :smile:  

Ja też miałem wszystko pod nosem + światłowód - papuerologia o przyłącza wyszły mnie 30k i część rzeczy jest po znajomości (sam materiał). Kwota bez zagospodarowania terenu. Jak się dziś zmieścisz w 50k to będzie dobrze. Nie znaczy że się nie da w 20k zmieścić, ale to raczej budowa w stylu "kolorowe lata 80'" lub robienie na ćwierć gwizdka lub samemu/po kosztach.

----------


## Frofo007

Sativum: a widzisz o erbetce nawet nie napisałem a oczywiście trzeba było ją kupić i zapłacić elektrykowi za montaż.
W moim wypadku być może przesadziłem, ale kabel ziemny przyłączeniowy do domu mam o przekroju żyły 16mm2 (tak abym się nie musiał martwić, że jak pralka pierze, piekarnik włączony, kuchenka chodzi, pompa ciepła grzeje i włączę jeszcze jakieś elektronarzędzie na siłę to zabraknie mocy + jeszcze inne obciążenia mam w planach w przyszłości). W każdym bądź razie ten kabel kupiłem na początku 2018 roku i przeżywałem, że tak drogo bo musiałem go kupić dużo (mam daleko od skrzynki), kupiłem z 30mb. (od skrzynki w ziemię, później pod budynek i w górę aż do skrzynki i z naddatkiem aby nie zabrakło). Pamiętam, że tak wyliczyłem, że został może 1mb. tego kable hehe  :wink: . Ja za niego płaciłem 25zł za mb. Czyli zapłaciłem 750zł za zwykły kabel, który łączy skrzynkę elektryczną z rozdzielnią w domu :/ Teraz ten kabel kosztuje już 65zł za mb. i zapłaciłbym już 1950zł! Do tego oczywiście trzeba zapłacić za wykonanie.

Także IMO 30tyś "przed budową" gdzie mam na myśli takie rzeczy nie budowlane to moim zdaniem naprawdę mało skoro ja tyle wydałem (nie licząc wymiany gruntu) gdy ceny wszystkiego były sporo niższe.

Teraz niewielki domek pod klucz już na gotowo ze wszystkim (zagospodarowanie terenu) to moim zdaniem bańkę trzeba liczyć jak nic. Mówię na teraz a co będzie za kilka lat to nie wiem. Ostatni odczyt inflacji 13,9% i ma dalej rosnąć.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,
drobne wyjaśnienie może.

Działka z dwóch stron jest ogrodzona. Z trzeciej strony mieszka dom rodziny,
Z czwartej jest droga, tak jak na zdjęciu widać.
Ja mieszkam (dom rodzinny) zaraz obok działki, także z zasilaniem bez problemu.
Grunt jest dobry, brat jak obok(jakieś 50-60m obok działki) budował dom 230m^2 to nawet nie musiał wiele piasku dokupywać.

jednym słowem na 2hektarach(ogrodzonych jest 4 domy i moja działka dodatkowa.
Mam dostęp również do koparki(wujek po sądziedzku ma) (sam nawet mam uprawnienia), dla mnie wyplatnowanie to są koszty paliwa i profiantu.

Co do inflacji, rosnąć będzie, ale trzeba to trochę inaczej rozumieć, inflacja według  GUS 13,9% nie oznacza takiej w budownictwie.
To totalnie inaczej działa. Choć jest uciążliwa w życiu... Ale jacy wyborcy, taka władza, taka gospodarka.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja mieszkam (dom rodzinny) zaraz obok działki, także z zasilaniem bez problemu.


Ale to nie jest tak, że sobie po ziemi pociągniesz kabel czy wąż z wodą i dostaniesz odbiór. Musisz zrobić tak jak w projekcie. Ratuje Cię koparka.




> Co do inflacji, rosnąć będzie, ale trzeba to trochę inaczej rozumieć, inflacja według  GUS 13,9% nie oznacza takiej w budownictwie.
> To totalnie inaczej działa. Choć jest uciążliwa w życiu... Ale jacy wyborcy, taka władza, taka gospodarka.


Tak, do tej pory ceny materiałów rosły dużo szybciej od inflacji, zobaczymy jak będzie teraz.

Ogrodź całą działkę, kup projekt, zrób adaptacje, ogarnij media pod dom, zatrudnij KB, geodetę itp i powiedz ile Cię to wszystko kosztowało.

----------


## Gik

> Panowie,
> drobne wyjaśnienie może.
> 
> Działka z dwóch stron jest ogrodzona. Z trzeciej strony mieszka dom rodziny,
> Z czwartej jest droga, tak jak na zdjęciu widać.
> Ja mieszkam (dom rodzinny) zaraz obok działki, także z zasilaniem bez problemu.
> Grunt jest dobry, brat jak obok(jakieś 50-60m obok działki) budował dom 230m^2 to nawet nie musiał wiele piasku dokupywać.
> 
> jednym słowem na 2hektarach(ogrodzonych jest 4 domy i moja działka dodatkowa.
> ...


Działka od 2 stron grodzona... 
Super... się wydaje tak z grubsza patrząć. Ale sprawdź czy te ogrodzenia nie są cofnięte na tyle, że aby się do nich podczepić za darmo nie musisz wejść na czyjś teren?
Ktoś poniósł koszt grodzenia i w tych czasach nie bardzo cieszy się jak ktoś zabiera jego 10~20cm terenu i za frajer się doczepia.

Zwykle da się dogadać, ale nic za darmo. Jakaś przysługa lub ewentualne koszty zacienienia ogrodzenia wypada ponieść.

----------


## ranerd

Generalnie to w kupie mieszka sama rodzina...

Przepatrze te projekty i wrzuce Wam jeszcze raz do rzucenia okiem...
Cenie bardzo mocno Wasze rady i pewnie gdyby nie Wy, to już bym kupił jakiś bezsensowny projekt... nawet biorąc pod uwagę na słonecznienie itd...

----------


## zeusik6

> będzie ogromne ssanie z Ukrainy na wszelkie materiały budowlane i usługi do odbudowy.


osobiscie smieszna mnie takie teksty bo ukraina nie jest i nie bedzie (nawet w przypadku szału na jej odbudowe) glownym graczem jesli chodz i o popyt na stal, drewno, cegly i ogolem materialy budowlane. Prosze poczytaj sobie ile i jak buduja chinczycy i usa i jesli tam dojdzie do tapniecia popytu, to nawet odbudowujaca sie ukraina nie zaburzy specjalnie popytu na materialy budowlane. Swiat obecnie opiera sie na tych dwoch krajach, nie zapominajcie ze na ukrainie mieszka ok 44 mln ludzi a w chinach i stanach 1800 mln ludzi (40x Ukraina) przy zupelnie innych zasobach portfelowych jesli chodzi o ludnosc i korporacje ktore tam dzialaja.

Reasumujac jesli zobaczymy recesje w stanach i chinach i rosnace bezrobocie Ukraina nie zapelni nawet w malej czesci popytu na materialy budowlane, jakie tworzy rosnaca gospodarka usa czy chin

----------


## Kaizen

> osobiscie smieszna mnie takie teksty bo ukraina nie jest i nie bedzie (nawet w przypadku szału na jej odbudowe) glownym graczem jesli chodz i o popyt na stal, drewno, cegly i ogolem materialy budowlane.


Piszesz w czasie teraźniejszym. Ukraina produkowała 24mln ton stali rocznie (ponad 2x więcej, niż Polska) z czego większość eksportowała. Fabryki zostały zniszczone. Czyli nie tylko nie produkuje, to jeszcze będzie potrzebna stal na ich odbudowę.
A ssanie będzie na wszystko - od stali po meble i firanki.
Chiny? Sam poczytaj:
_Także w I kwartale 2022 roku utrzymuje się tendencja spadkowa, jeśli chodzi o produkcję stali w Chinach. Od stycznia do marca wyniosła ona  243,4 mln ton, czyli była o 10,5 proc. niższa, niż w analogicznym okresie 2021 roku._
https://300gospodarka.pl/news/ceny-s...-rosja-ukraina

Owszem, Chiny są największym producentem stali na świecie. Ale eksportują mniej, niż Ukraina przed wojną.

----------


## zeusik6

Oczywiscie podaż siadła, ale to nie znaczy ze klient jest gotów zapłacić każda cene za stal węglową, bo tak. Przypomina mi się tylko rok 2007-2009, gdzie przed kryzysem beton komórkowy kosztował 24zł a dwa lata potem 8zł. I wcale nie tąpneło w Polsce, a upadł bank w Stanach.Jeśli więc ponownie dojdzie do podobnej sytuacji to nikt nie będzie spekulował za wzrostem cen bo trzeba odbudować jakiś kraj we wschodniej europie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywiscie podaż siadła, ale to nie znaczy ze klient jest gotów zapłacić każda cene za stal węglową, bo tak.


Będzie klient co zapłaci, bo dostanie plan Marshalla. I przede wszystkim będzie potrzebował odbudować i zakłady pracy, i mieszkania.




> Przypomina mi się tylko rok 2007-2009, gdzie przed kryzysem beton komórkowy kosztował 24zł a dwa lata potem 8zł.





> Oto nowy cennik SOLBETU obowiązujący od jutra czyli 28maja 2007r.
> 
>  - bloczek 24x24x59 - *cena 9,81 zł brutto* (uchwyt montażowy LUZ)
>  - bloczek 24x24x59 - *cena 10,42 zł brutto* (uchwyt montażowy Paleta)
>  - bloczek 24x24x59 - *cena 12,51 zł brutto* (na PIÓRO I WPUST łącznie 
>                                z ZAPRAWĄ KLEJOWĄ!!!)
> ( cennik na stronie www.solbet.pl)





> Ja dzisiaj w pobliskiej hurtowni (okolice Krakowa) dostałem za szary H+H 24x24x59 cenę 8,30 brutto. Jeszcze we wrześniu chcieli 9.50







> I wcale nie tąpneło w Polsce, a upadł bank w Stanach.Jeśli więc ponownie dojdzie do podobnej sytuacji to nikt nie będzie spekulował za wzrostem cen bo trzeba odbudować jakiś kraj we wschodniej europie.


To nie spekulacja będzie, tylko odwieczne prawo rynkowe. Popyt wzrasta szybciej, niż podaż to ceny rosną. A podaż spada. Jak widać na obrazku czwarty eksporter stanie się importerem. Zauważyłeś, że Ukraina eksportowała więcej, niż importował największy importer? A już nie eksportuje.
A jeszcze jeden popyt wzrośnie - zbrojeniówka się rozpędza. To, co zużyło się na wojnie trzeba będzie uzupełnić. A przez wzrost poczucia zagrożenia jeszcze z nawiązką.

Ale to tylko stal - a to samo dotyczy wszystkiego. Włącznie z siłą robocza, której Ukraińcy będą potrzebowali. A trochę chłopa w sile wieku ginie albo zostaje kalekami. Więc nie tylko nie będzie miał kto do nas przyjeżdżać do pracy, to jeszcze stworzą ssanie na usługi naszych firm.

----------


## zeusik6

> Będzie klient co zapłaci, bo dostanie plan Marshalla.


czym zapłacą i kto to zaklepie, jak grecja i wlosi ledwo dyszą pod swoim długiem, a po drugie komu bedzie zalezalo na odbudowie ukrainy? Pare miast zniszczonych, przeciez wschod jest nieruszony. Sam Szanghaj i Pekin maja tyle mieszkancow co Ukraina, wiec to jedynie wypierdek, ktory moze posluzyc do spekulacji cenowej, a nie do tego by stworzyc realny światowy(!) popyt na materialy (przy zalozeniu ze chiny i usa dopadnie recesja).

Liczba ludnosci Ukrainy w stosunku do ludnosci calego swiata to 0,005% , nie wierze więc że sama ukraina pociagnie wzrost cen materialow. Buduje sie na calym swiecie od Brazylii przez Europe po Japonie na Australii konczac, Ukraina bedzie (w razie ewentualnej odbudowy) jakims tam placem budowy, ale w porownaniu do wspolczesnych Chin nadal to cale nic. Poczytaj ile betonu poszlo na samą tamę trzech przełomów.

----------


## Kaizen

> czym zapłacą i kto to zaklepie, jak grecja i wlosi ledwo dyszą pod swoim długiem, a po drugie komu bedzie zalezalo na odbudowie ukrainy? Pare miast zniszczonych, przeciez wschod jest nieruszony.


Każdemu zależy, jak widać. Jak rzadko któryś nasz polityk miał rację mówiąc, że w interesie Polski jest silna i demokratyczna Ukraina. W interesie Niemiec jest silna i demokratyczna Polska. W interesie Francji... itd.
Do tego biznes będzie się kręcił. Gospodarka na tym zyska. Tylko jeszcze Niemcy i Francja mają wątpliwości, z kim lepiej robić interesy - bo się wkopali w sieć powiązań biznesowych przez dekady.

Mariupol i Azowstal (który przed wojną produkował 40% ukraińskiej stali) to zachód? Właśnie jest niszczona systematycznie przemysłowa część Ukrainy. 





> Sam Szanghaj i Pekin maja tyle mieszkancow co Ukraina, wiec to jedynie wypierdek, ktory moze posluzyc do spekulacji cenowej, a nie do tego by stworzyc realny światowy(!) popyt na materialy (przy zalozeniu ze chiny i usa dopadnie recesja).


Jeszcze raz - zmiana kraju, który eksportował więcej stali niż importował największy importer na importera (kto wie, czy nie największego przez kilka lat) zmienia drastycznie sytuację na rynku. Ściągnie też z rynków światowych wszelkie towary i *usługi* potrzebne do odbudowy. To zresztą już widać po cenach. To nie liczba ludności wpływa na ceny na rynkach światowych, a wielkość importu i eksportu poszczególnych krajów. Rosja ma ledwo 144mln ludności - a jak namieszała na rynku nośników energii i ich transportu? Jak jakiś kraj czegoś produkuje po kokardę ale ani tego nie eksportuje, ani nie importuje to może sobie co najwyżej cenami namieszać na rynku lokalnym.

----------


## ranerd

Troche przemyślałem,

i wiem już jedno, na pewno będę chciał mieć dom parterowy...
Byłem u znajomego, który ma taki dom i po prostu ten brak schodów jest super...

Wybrałem jeszcze trzy takie projekty... do oceny..

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m50069981b25ea
niby prosty, a jakiś taki ładny, jest urokliwe wejście na którym mi zależy, rozkład pomieszczeń ok, do usuniecia na pewno okno narożne.
Podoba mi się spiżarka  w kuchni

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-daktyl-4-WOF1053
Niby też spoko, ale układ pomieszczeń trzeba by o 180 stopni zmienić do mojej działki.

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...KZ12SJpxpPflHA
Tutaj będzie lincz za to pewnie, dom byłby do zmniejszenie do 115m^2, układ pomieszczeń również do zmiany o 180 stopni.

Zrobiłem również  w mojej okolicy mały przegląd na olx(tylko). Udało mi się wynegocjować ceny za porotherm p+w 25 za cene 8,58 brutto z dostawa oraz 
porotherm p+w 11 za 6,58 brutto z dostawą i rozładunkiem (ten sam sprzedawca).
Dodatku ceny stali fi 8-16 za tone są na ogłoszeniach po 4300 netto i za 3tony wynegocjowałem 15600 brutto z dostawą.
także wydaje mi się to , że to dobre ceny.

Co do odbudowy Ukrainy, tutaj też wiele będzie w spekulacji, będzie mocna kampania, odbudowująca, jakis pseudo fundusz Unijny, ale nikt w Ukrainie nie zainwestuje, bo nie inwestował.
Zamiana eksportera w importera namiesza na rynku stali.

----------


## Elfir

na tym daktylu meble są pomniejszone by pomieszczenia wydawały sie większe

----------


## Kaizen

> Wybrałem jeszcze trzy takie projekty... do oceny..


Większość projektantów zdaje sobie sprawę, że ludzie kupują oczami. I pchają problematyczne rozwiązania. Ja nabrałem się kolumienkę i wcięcie w rogu (Lena Eko) - jakby tego wcięcia nie było, to dom nie byłby droższy (pewnie nawet tańszy, bo elewacja przez słup ma większą powierzchnie) - a m2 PU więcej by było.
Też wrzucasz takie pomysły. I problematyczne okna narożne.

Jakbym teraz budował dom, to wybrałbym Arosa II - tylko dach zmieniłbym na kopertowy z dużym okapem i okno na typowej wysokości, a nie od podłogi. Czyli akurat południową elewację skopiowałbym ze swojego domu bo dzięki temu latem przez południowe okno słońce wcale nie wpada do środka, a zimą całe okno "grzeje".
Arosa ma też bardzo dobrze IMO rozłożone instalacje (hydraulika bardzo skupiona co powoduje małe straty na CWU i cyrkulację).

----------


## Nurek_

> Większość projektantów zdaje sobie sprawę, że ludzie kupują oczami. I pchają problematyczne rozwiązania. Ja nabrałem się kolumienkę i wcięcie w rogu (Lena Eko) - jakby tego wcięcia nie było, to dom nie byłby droższy (pewnie nawet tańszy, bo elewacja przez słup ma większą powierzchnie) - a m2 PU więcej by było.


Już nie przesadzajmy, kolumienka albo wcięcie to jakieś problematyczne i mega drogie rozwiązania? Dom budujesz również po to aby się podobał. Nie chciałbym patrzeć na swoją chatę i myśleć "no i ch.. że jest brzydka jak psia kupa, najważniejsze że zaoszczędziłem 3758,21 zł i zyskałem 0,2854% w bilansie energetycznym bo nie zrobiłem wcięcia i kolumienki"

Co do projektu - albo mi umknęło, albo nie napisałeś - ile osób będzie mieszkać w tym domu?
Jeśli chodzi o układ wnętrza i elewację - nie musisz tego łączyć. Nie ma problemu żeby np. zrobić projekt 1 z elewacją w stylu projektu nr 2.

----------


## Kaizen

> Już nie przesadzajmy, kolumienka albo wcięcie to jakieś problematyczne i mega drogie rozwiązania?


Nie jest to mało. Taka kolumienka to dodatkowe jakieś 5m2 elewacji (styropian, siatka, klej, tynk). To jest już konkretny pieniądz. Do tego beton, szalunek i ryzyko,  że wyjdą raki albo szalunek się rozjedzie.
A czy to ładne? De gustibus non est disputandum. Mi się nie podoba. Ja mam, bo na etapie adaptacji nie widziałem zalet prostowania bryły - teraz widzę. Byłoby taniej, cieplej i więcej m2.
A podejście "dołóżmy te 5K - w skali kosztów domu to drobna kwota" powoduje, po kilku takich sytuacjach powoduje, że przekraczamy budżet nie o typowe 20% - a o 40% czy więcej. I mamy problem, skąd wziąć kasę. IMO należy oszczędzać na każdym kroku, a i tak znacząco przekroczysz budżet. Oczywiście oszczędzać rozsądnie - na tym, co nie pogorszy komfortu i trwałości. A tu nawet idzie to w parze, wyprostowanie ścian może (ale nie musi) mieć wady wyłącznie estetyczne. Podobnie okna narożne.

----------


## casual

Zwróć uwagę, że 2 z 3 Twoich propozycji mają dachy 30 st. a zdaje się masz wymóg 35. 

Wg mnie im mniej zmian w projekcie tym lepiej - taniej w adaptacji, prościej dla ekip. Optymalnie dla aranżacji to rezygnacja ze ścian nośnych w środku i wtedy działówkami możesz sobie z projektantem wnętrz uszyć wszystko pod siebie nawet na małej powierzchni. 

Kluczowa decyzja dla ciebie to ilość sypialni. Przy założeniu, że 1m2 na gotowo to teraz ok 5000 kPLN, sypialni pewnie mniej, ale jednak.

----------


## ranerd

@Elfir, te meble od razu mi się wrzuciły w oczy.

@Kaizen, w takim razie masz piekny dom.

Co do okien narożnych, pisałem w swoim ostatnim poście, że zostaly by zmienione (przez architekta adaptujacego).
Dla mnie dach kopertowy za drogi, mam ten wymóg minimalne nachylenia 35 stopni i przez ten dach byłby ogromny, a gdy mógł np. mieć kąt nachylenia 25 stopni, to brałbym dach kopertowy...

Swoją droga, dla mnie to chorę, że w kraju (socjalistycznym...) , na swojej działce, nawet nie możesz zdecydować jaki kąt dachu mozna mieć, abstrakcja...

@Nurek, na razie to bym sam mieszkał... ale zanim to wybuduje to pewnie się ozenie.... docelowo pewnie 2+2...

@casual - ilość sypialni to 3.

Generalnie to wiecie, ja planuje dodatkowo garaż blaszany drewnopodobny, ale z jednej strony przydałoby się nawet małe pomeiszczenie gospodarcze jak w Daktylu i spiżarka jak w jarzabku...

Wiem,  że wybranie projektu z dachem 30 stopni... to automatyczne proszenie sie o dodatkowe koszty na strat (adaptacja), ale nie mogę nic fajnego wizualnie znaleźć...

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla mnie dach kopertowy za drogi, mam ten wymóg minimalne nachylenia 35 stopni i przez ten dach byłby ogromny, a gdy mógł np. mieć kąt nachylenia 25 stopni, to brałbym dach kopertowy...


Jak to liczysz? Policzyłeś, że przy kopertowym odpada sporo m2 ścian szczytowych wraz z ociepleniem z obydwu stron?
Sama powierzchnia dachu jest bardzo podobna. Dopiero okap robi jakaś różnicę - ale wyjdzie znacznie taniej, niż postawienie ścian szczytowych.

----------


## ranerd

Obejrzałem film,
poczytałem w sieci i faktycznie, ludzie porównują tylko materiał i mniej więcej robocizne dachu 2 spadowego do kopertowego(czym sie różni od  4 spadowego...? )
nie uwzględniając kosztów murowania , ocieplenia, elewacji ścian szczytowych...

Czyli co... parterówka z dachem 2 spadowym, aktualnie cena budowy podobna do parterówki z dachem kopertowym (bez okien połaciowych i innych wynalazków)...

----------


## Sativum

> Jak to liczysz? Policzyłeś, że przy kopertowym odpada sporo m2 ścian szczytowych wraz z ociepleniem z obydwu stron?
> Sama powierzchnia dachu jest bardzo podobna. Dopiero okap robi jakaś różnicę - ale wyjdzie znacznie taniej, niż postawienie ścian szczytowych.


Ocieplenie z obydwu stron?? 




> nie uwzględniając kosztów murowania , ocieplenia, elewacji ścian szczytowych...


Zauważyłem że część osób wykonuje lekkie ściany szczytowe z płyt drewnopodobnych - wyglądających na OSB. Niemniej, IMO, jak już budować to czymś bardziej trwałym. 
Policzmy wersję na bogato:
ściana szczytowa przy dachu 2-spadowym = (załóżmy) 2x 15m2 = 450 szt. bloczka silikatowego x 8 zł= 3600 zł + zaprawa 4 worki x9 zł = 36 zł, robocizna (trudno o szacunki) ~ 2 dniówki x 400 zł = 800 zł, styropian grafit 20 cm x 30 m2 = 90 zł (1,5m2) x 20 zł = 1800 zł + klej i siatka 8x20 = 160 zł + 30 zł, robocizna 1200 zł (razem z tynkiem) ,  tynk 4x wiadro 25 kg 150 zł  + podkłąd 50 zł  = 650 zł 
--------
8.276 zł




> Czyli co... parterówka z dachem 2 spadowym, aktualnie cena budowy podobna do parterówki z dachem kopertowym (bez okien połaciowych i innych wynalazków)...


Nie zgadzam się z tą tezą. IMO dach dwuspadowy będzie zawsze tańszy od wielospadowego. Łatwiejszy do (poprawnego) postawienia, zaizolowania (hydro + ocieplenia), utrzymania. Zapewnia też dużo więcej miejsca na poddaszu (piętrze). 
Każdy projekt jest inny, ale porównując koszt dachu sąsiada (5 lat wcześniej) vs mój to (bez uwzględnienia inflacji) jest to trzykrotna różnica przy podobnej wielkości budynków.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ocieplenie z obydwu stron??


Tak. W końcu to radiator wyprowadzający ciepło z każdej strony. Zwłaszcza, jak to taki dobry przewodnik jak silka (przy BK 400 można by się zastanawiać, czy/jak wysoko ocieplać z obydwu stron i od góry). Od góry też trzeba ocieplić (między murem a kryciem wstępnym/deskowaniem). Oczywiście przy jedynie słusznym ociepleniu stropu, nie połaci. To samo dotyczy ściany kolankowej - dlatego najlepiej nie robić ścian kolankowych ani szczytowych i zrobić dach kopertowy oparty bezpośrednio na stropie (odpada wtedy też kosztowny wieniec na nich i trzpienie) albo wiązary które będą od razu stropem (rozwiązanie akustycznie i termicznie gorsze - ale globalnie wychodzi zazwyczaj najtaniej pomimo wysokiej ceny samych wiązarów).




> styropian grafit 20 cm x 30 m2 = 90 zł


30m2 elewacji to minimum 2500 robocizna.
6m3 styropianu to minimum 2500. Drugie tyle od wewnątrz (góry nie liczę, bo przy kopertowym "górę" ściany też ocieplasz - i chociaż jest to łatwiejsze to niech będzie, że koszt taki sam).
Do tego ściany, wieniec, trzpienie - kilkanaście tysięcy wychodzi.

Owszem, sam dach dwuspadowy będzie tańszy (czy dużo, zależy, czy to dachówka, czy blacha i czy ładnie wszystko wykończone fabrycznymi rozwiązaniami, czy zamiast dachówki krańcowej  lub gąsiorów dasz chamską blachę). Za to razem ze ścianami kolankowymi i szczytowymi całościowo dwuspadowy wyjdzie znacznie drożej od kopertowego.

Edyta.
Jeszcze kwestia okapu od południa. Jak pisałem pozwala on oszczędzać na chłodzeniu latem i nie pozbawia zysków słonecznych zimą. Mowa ustawieniu takich domków jak moja Lena Eko ścianą ze sporym oknem od południa. W Arosa II w tym miejscu jest ściana szczytowa i bez skopiowania rozwiązania z Leny Eko nie uzyskasz tego:




> Napisał Kaizen
> 
> 
> Fotka sprzed kilku dni południowego okna (jedno tylko jest od południa). Jak widać u progu lata słońce nie wpada
> nim do salonu, co mnie cieszy  Zimą powinno zaglądać dosyć głęboko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rynna jest znacznie poniżej poziomu sufitu - jest tuż nad oknem. Dzięki temu zima całe okno wpuszcza ciepło a latem promienie słoneczne zatrzymują się najdalej na parapecie.

----------


## Sativum

Chyba miałeś na myśli: "obie ściany" , nie "obie strony". Logiczne, elewację się ociepla. 
Reszty rozważań nie rozumiem co autor ma na myśli. 
Jak tak dalej będzie rozważał i likwidował piętra, to dla oszczędności, dojdziesz do wniosku, że domu też warto nie stawiać XD
Likwidacja piętra, to nie rozważanie w temacie: czy tańszy jest dach dwuspadowy, czy wielospadowy. Powiem, że pierwsze słyszę , by byl tańszy - nie tylko od budowlańców, architektów, ale i w prasie np. muratorze  :smile:  
Proponowanie braku wieńca też włożę w porady typu "ło panie, lepiej i taniej będzie nie  robić tego". Na zbroheniu też można zaoszczędzić i dać np. jeden pręt fi6 w fundament. Też będzie tanio i "lepiej". 

Co podanych przeze mnie wyliczeń : cena styropianu jaką zapłaciłem 18 marca 2022 r. Koszt robocizny jaki płacę na dziś. 
Po 5 minut szukania widzę, że paczkę styro grafit da się kupić za 110-115 zł. 
Nie wiem jak wychodzi Ci kilkanaście tysięcy. Jakaś naciągana chińska matematyka pod tezę autora - tak to mi wygląda. 

Rodzaj pokrycia nie ma znaczenia - tu i tu będzie koszt, z tym że przy wielospadowym będzie więcej metrów i więcej wielokrotnie drogich elementów typu gąsiory itp. oraz odpadów.

----------


## ranerd

@Sativum
To nie jest moja teza, tylko raczej hipoteza, że koszty dachu 4 spadowego i dachu 2 spadowego wraz z pracami które opisałem.
Ja się nie znam na budowlańce.

@Kaizen mocno mi otworzyłeś oczy, czy czasem nie zacząć myśleć o dachu kopertowym...

Co do likwidacji jakiegoś piętra przezemnie..

Panowie dla mnie 110-115m^2 to jest absolutny max, ja nie potrzebuje więcej...

I dla porównania dwa projekty jarząbki..

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m50069981b25ea
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...mff51f7b38604d

Dach kopertowy i  2 spadowy, archon wylicza korzysty podobnie... 
więc może @Kaizen masz rację, że to wcale dom z dachem dwu spadowym nie jest w cale droższy od odpowiednika z dachem kopertowym...

P.S Okna narożne do usuniecia i wiem o kącie dachu...

----------


## Kaizen

> Chyba miałeś na myśli: "obie ściany" , nie "obie strony". Logiczne, elewację się ociepla.


Elewację się ociepla i tynkuje. Tę samą ścianę, którą od spodu ogrzewasz stropem i wnętrzem domu, jak po jej drugiej stronie masz bardzo podobną temperaturę co na zewnątrz, wystarczy ocieplić. Można nawet z siatki i kleju zrezygnować.




> Co podanych przeze mnie wyliczeń : cena styropianu jaką zapłaciłem 18 marca 2022 r. Koszt robocizny jaki płacę na dziś. .


Tez mogę się pochwalić fakturami z przeszłości. Będzie ubaw.
Pokaz tę fakturę na dzisiejsza robociznę (z datą i powierzchnią). Nie wierzę, że za 30m2 klejenia, siatkowania, tynkowania i to na wysokości piętra zapłaciłeś 1200zł czyli po *40zł/m2*.
Wrzuć namiary na taką ekipę - ludzie z Twojej okolicy ozłocą za takie ceny.




> Po 5 minut szukania widzę, że paczkę styro grafit da się kupić za 110-115 zł.


Wcześniej pisałeś _ styropian grafit 20 cm x 30 m2 = 90 zł (1,5m2) x 20 zł = 1800 zł_  Co to te 20zł? zl x zł daje zł2 - a nie zl.
Nie miało być 115zl/1,5m2 x* 3*0*m2* = 2300 zł?
Ja wolałem policzyć m3 - 30m2 x 0,2m = 30m3. I mi wyszło minimum 2,5K zł na jedną stronę ściany. I to przy magikach, co wszystkie odpady zagospodarują. Normalnie jeszcze trzeba spore co nieco dodać na odpady.

I co to za styropian po te 115? Wrzuć linka.
Ja brałem te ceny Jak kupowałem to były dobre - nie kupowałem tu, ale takie byłem w stanie wynegocjować w swoim składzie.





> Rodzaj pokrycia nie ma znaczenia - tu i tu będzie koszt, z tym że przy wielospadowym będzie więcej metrów i więcej wielokrotnie drogich elementów typu gąsiory itp. oraz odpadów.


Jakbyś obejrzał filmik, to byś zrozumiał, dlaczego rodzaj pokrycia ma znaczenie.
Jak masz odpad z dachówki ciętej po skosie przy dachu kopertowym - to masz odpadu znacznie mniej, niż jak tniesz duży arkusz blachy czy blachodachówki. Więc i różnica w koszcie przy materiałach sprzedawanych w mniejszych kawałkach będzie mniejsza, niż przy dużych.




> @Kaizen mocno mi otworzyłeś oczy, czy czasem nie zacząć myśleć o dachu kopertowym...


Przy parterówce nie bierz projektu, który ma ściany kolankowe. To całkiem spory (przez wieniec i komplikację ocieplenia) i zupełnie zbędny koszt. A obydwa projekty, które wrzuciłeś mają ją. Do tego im niżej schodzi okap (czyli przy tym samej jego wielkości i kącie dachu im wyższa ściana kolankowa tym gorzej) - tym lepiej z punktu widzenia przegrzewania latem.

I moja Lena, i Arosa II, i domza150tysięcy nie mają ścianek kolankowych - i to ma sens. Arosa ma wiązary - to też ma sens jak ktoś oszczędzić chce. Jak tłumaczył Łukasz wiązary tłuczone wg jednego wzoru (czyli przy dachu dwuspadowym) będą tańsze. Tańsze będzie też pokrycie dachu dwuspadowego (zwłaszcza dużymi arkuszami). Ale globalnie taniej w budowie i w chłodzeniu wyjdzie dom z dachem kopertowym, dlatego teraz budowałbym Arosę II z dachem jak w Lenie i z oknem normalnej wysokości.
Nie przywiązuj się tak do m2 - ważniejsza ilość i funkcje pomieszczeń oraz konkretny projekt. Można mieć m2 PU za darmo a nawet taniej (ja bym miał, jakbym tylko wyprostował bryłę i zrezygnował ze słupa)

----------


## casual

Ktoś to chyba już na forum liczył, że ocieplanie ścian szczytowych od wewnątrz przy nieużytkowym poddaszu ma sens do jakiegoś 1.5m wysokości.
Ściany kolankowe można zaprojektować jako część wiązara. 
Te projekty IMO spoko, może poza tym wykuszem w salonie w drugim. 
Tak naprawdę przy ekonomicznej parterówce 115 m z trzema sypialniami zawsze będzie to układ T z niewielkimi zmianami, jest milion takich projektów, kwestia dostosowania do jakichś swoich nietypowych potrzeb.
Skoro jesteś dopiero na etapie szukania kandydatki na żonę, nie spiesz sie, na budowę masz czas.

----------


## Nurek_

Zakładając, że ocieplamy strop, ścianę szczytową wystarczy ocieplić tak 1m w górę od wieńca żeby nie było mostka. Na zewnątrz, wiadomo że nie ocieplimy tylko 1m, ale wyżej można już podjechać najtańszym styropianem, bo jest tylko wypełniaczem na elewacji a nie pełni funkcji izolacyjnych.
Przy dachu kopertowym będziesz miał znacznie droższą robociznę bo roboty jest sporo więcej. Czy to przy więźbie, czy to przy układaniu poszycia. Przy dwuspadowym dachu, jest to prosta, powtarzalna robota, nawet mało ogarnięta ekipa ma małe szanse coś spaprać.
Tu możemy dywagować i wyliczać co do cm metry do otynkowania, ale to tylko teoria. W praktyce jak będziesz szukał ekipy, to popatrzą na projekt, tyle a tyle m2 to będzie do zapłaty tyle i tyle. I niespecjalnie ktoś ci odliczy za to że nie masz szczytówek, za to na pewno cena będzie wyższa przez dach kopertowy.

Tak, w ogóle patrzyłeś jak będzie wyglądała kopertówka o kącie dachu 35 stopni? Zwłaszcza niska, bez ścianki kolankowej, z szerokim okapem jak proponuje Kaizen?

----------


## Kaizen

> Przy dachu kopertowym będziesz miał znacznie droższą robociznę bo roboty jest sporo więcej.


Mnie dekarz nie pytał o rodzaj dachu - od razu podał cenę za m2 robocizny. Podobnie ekipa od SSO która jeszcze bardziej z grubsza wyceniała całą robociznę (w tym postawienie tradycyjnej więźby). Niby przy kopertowym jest więcej cięcia - ale ekipy miałby sporo roboty w wycenianiu, bo jakby to chciały liczyć to trzeba dokładnie analizować pracochłonność okien połaciowych, kominów, płotków przeciwśniegowych i innych drobiazgów (mi dla przykładu dekarz powiedział jak po roku dokładałem płotki i wyrzutnię rekuperacji, że jakbym to zrobił od razu, to miałbym w cenie - a tak ponad tysiąca zapłaciłem ekstra).




> Tak, w ogóle patrzyłeś jak będzie wyglądała kopertówka o kącie dachu 35 stopni? Zwłaszcza niska, bez ścianki kolankowej, z szerokim okapem jak proponuje Kaizen?


Moja Lena Eko ma 30*

youtube.com/watch?v=wuk3jlj6Bhk

----------


## Nurek_

> Mnie dekarz nie pytał o rodzaj dachu - od razu podał cenę za m2 robocizny. Podobnie ekipa od SSO która jeszcze bardziej z grubsza wyceniała całą robociznę (w tym postawienie tradycyjnej więźby). Niby przy kopertowym jest więcej cięcia - ale ekipy miałby sporo roboty w wycenianiu, bo jakby to chciały liczyć to trzeba dokładnie analizować pracochłonność okien połaciowych, kominów, płotków przeciwśniegowych i innych drobiazgów


Ta jasne. Umawia się dekarz na robotę i nawet nie spojrzy w projekt, nie spyta jaki dach, czy są okna, do obrobienia itp. Fajny gość jak prostą dwuspadówkę robi w tej samej cenie co wielospadowy dach. Jakby miał jeszcze 5 lukarn i wole oko do zrobienia to też byłaby cena od metra?




> Moja Lena Eko ma 30*
> youtube.com/watch?v=wuk3jlj6Bhk


I już nie wygląda za specjalnie, przynajmniej dla mnie. Dach jest za duży i optycznie przygniata bryłę budynku. A jeśli dobrze pamiętam w MPZP jest 35 stopni, więc efekt będzie jeszcze gorszy. Taki krasnal w za dużym kapeluszu.

----------


## ranerd

@Kaizen, czyli byś szedł w projekt z dachem kopertowym bez ścian kolankowym, mimo wymagania minimalnego dachu o kącie 35 stopni na moim miejscu?

@Casual, te dwa domy co w ostatnim poście zaproponowałem , w nich układ pomieszczeń dla mnie jest ok.
Co do żony.... wyszło jak wyszlo, mam jakiś kapitał i wole coś sobie powoli ruszyć niż żeby mi kasa została zjedzona.. tymbardziej w moim regionie kolejna obniżka na pręty zbrojeniowe - już 4100zł netto.

@Nurek , patrzyłem na takie domy.. i faktycznie porównanie z krasnalem jest ciekawe..
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tracja-8-WOE1145
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tk34-WAK1062

Dach faktycznie trochę przygniata...

----------


## Arturo1972

> @Kaizen, czyli byś szedł w projekt z dachem kopertowym bez ścian kolankowym, mimo wymagania minimalnego dachu o kącie 35 stopni na moim miejscu?
> 
> @Casual, te dwa domy co w ostatnim poście zaproponowałem , w nich układ pomieszczeń dla mnie jest ok.
> Co do żony.... wyszło jak wyszlo, mam jakiś kapitał i wole coś sobie powoli ruszyć niż żeby mi kasa została zjedzona.. tymbardziej w moim regionie kolejna obniżka na pręty zbrojeniowe - już 4100zł netto.
> 
> @Nurek , patrzyłem na takie domy.. i faktycznie porównanie z krasnalem jest ciekawe..
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tracja-8-WOE1145
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tk34-WAK1062
> 
> Dach faktycznie trochę przygniata...


masz ode mnie prezent w postaci,jak wygląda parterówka z czterospadowym dachem 35st.  :wink: 
Po 9 latach od wybudowania,ładnie zarośnięta od frontu   :smile:

----------


## ranerd

Ładnie wygląda.
Dzisiaj pojezdziłem po miejscowości i popatrzyłem na takie parterówki, ładnie to wygląda, ale dach ogromny...
jak chcecie to wrzucę Wam zdjęciu, parterówki, która ma chyba kąt nachylenia dachu z 45 stopni...
z daleka to nawet nie widać murów, tyllko dach..

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,

trochę czasu mineło...
Kilka refleksji, ale też mocno zajęty byłem sytuacją giełdową, szykuje się naprawdę spora recesja... (gram zawodowo i mocno w tym siedze).

Przeczytałem w między czasie MPZPG i niestęty kąt nachylenia dachu ma być w zakresie 35-55 dla budynków mieszkalnych...
Ale dla innego typu budynku, nawet 12 stopni, dla mnie żenada...

W międzyczasie poczytałem też trochę na fb o domach w jarzebku..
i chyba zdecyduje się na:
Projekt domu Dom pod jarząbem 8 (N)  - do adaptacji dach do tych jeb... 35 stopni.
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m50069981b25ea

Podoba mi się układ pomieszczeń  - mała spiżarni od kuchni , 3 pokoje, łazienkz z wc i oddzielne wc... To jest to co chce..
Chciałbym naprawdę 4 spadowy dach, ale niestety przy 35 stopniach.... to nie wygląda to tak pięknie jak przy 30 czy 25 stopni..

Wracając do grupy na fb, dwa dni temu pewna kobieta pisała, że wydała 31tys na materiały(jest rozpiska dokładna ) za ławy fundamentowe,
inna osoba wybudowała  jarząb 22 e oze (same ławy na razie) za 46tys , materiał 25,5 tys , reszta robocizna, parterówke 125m!.
Więc rozstrzał cenowy ogromny, Ja sobie to kalkulowałem na same materiały na ławy 40-42tys...

Będę  coś budował, bez względu na sytuacje, mam jakiś kapitał, ile dam rady za gotówke, to tyle zrobie..
Nawet z Ojcem gadałem, żeby to robić z YTONG S+GT 60x20x24 - nie ma tyle odpadów, można docinać i spokojnie na ścianie można na lajcie coś wieszać,
bo jest pełny, a nie jak np. P+W 25. , niby jest droższy, ale może co tanie to drogie...
I chce z ojcem wymurować to, dam rade. (jakieś 15-18 tys ) oszczędności by wyszło.

Pewnie powiecie, że jak juz mam wymóg 35 stopni, to od razu lepiej taki projekt poszukać...

Ten też jest fajny: (powiekszyc do 110m^2 i kotłownie zmniejszyc)
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...czny-2-WAH2039 

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...modern-WOF1062 - też spoko.

Ogólnie przy dachu 35 stopni, dachu 2 spadowym, to parterówka nie wygląda trochę jak dam piętrowy...? (wysokie ściany szczytowe )

I kolejne obniżki cen materiałów... W moim regionie stal spadła już poniżej 4tys netto,

----------


## zeusik6

i bardzo dobrze, że spada, zastanawiają mnie te ławy za 40 tysięcy co tam w nich jest takiego, że tyle kosztują

----------


## Kaizen

> Wracając do grupy na fb, dwa dni temu pewna kobieta pisała, że wydała 31tys na materiały(jest rozpiska dokładna ) za ławy fundamentowe,
> inna osoba wybudowała  jarząb 22 e oze (same ławy na razie) za 46tys , materiał 25,5 tys , reszta robocizna, parterówke 125m!.
> Więc rozstrzał cenowy ogromny, Ja sobie to kalkulowałem na same materiały na ławy 40-42tys...


Nie masz co porównywać zupełnie różnych ław - w 22 masz znacznie więcej wewnątrz ścian nośnych. To jeden z przykładów, gdzie można oszczędzić, a co może zauważyć dopiero oko doświadczonego inwestora patrząc na projekt. Nie, nie pomyliłem się - inwestora. Wykonawcy i projektanci mają marne pojęcie o kosztach i co na nie wpływa. A często to są drobiazgi, które składają się na spore sumy. Do tego ławy należy dostosować do warunków lokalnych (szerokość, wysokość), jeden wykonawca będzie się upierał przy chudziaku pod ławy, inny będzie namawiał na wylanie do gruntu, inny zechce szalować itd. itp. To trudno porównywać przy różnych realizacjach.




> Będę  coś budował, bez względu na sytuacje, mam jakiś kapitał, ile dam rady za gotówke, to tyle zrobie..
> Nawet z Ojcem gadałem, żeby to robić z YTONG S+GT 60x20x24 - nie ma tyle odpadów, można docinać i spokojnie na ścianie można na lajcie coś wieszać,
> bo jest pełny, a nie jak np. P+W 25. , niby jest droższy, ale może co tanie to drogie...


A dlaczego akurat Ytong, który jest najdroższym BK a do tego ma niestandardowe wymiary (jak zabraknie i będziesz potrzebował na cito dokupić, może być kłopot).




> I chce z ojcem wymurować to, dam rade. (jakieś 15-18 tys ) oszczędności by wyszło.


Owszem, można zamienić pracę na oszczędności. Jak w tym czasie zarobilibyście mniej, to można to rozważać. O ile jesteście zaprawieni w boju. Bo jak nie, to po dniu pracy trzy dni odpoczynku będzie trzeba. I trochę narzędzi i wiele wiedzy, żeby utrzymać pion, poziom, kąty proste. I żeby się nie okazało, że o czymś zapomnieliście i np. pomieszczenia będą 20cm niższe albo pierwszy schodek wyjdzie 3 albo 30cm.

----------


## zeusik6

Kaizen, nie strasz, czasami "fachura" potrafi bardziej zjebać robotę niż samouk, który robi dla siebie i chce zrobić jak najlepiej. Tyczy się to szczególnie docieplenia poddaszy (lub miejsc, które potem zakryje) gdzie nikt nie zobaczy tej fuszery co odwalil  :big grin:

----------


## ranerd

@zeusik6, oglądałem trochę youtube - m.in sam buduje bez kredytu, on podobną parterówke stawia i on na stan zero, materiały żuzył 45tys.

Resztę cos doczytałem itd. jakieś szacunki moje..

@Kaizen, masz jak zwykle racje.
Wiesz, np, o obok tej działki co ja mam, buduje brat i np. On w zasadzie chyba tylko 1 wywrotkę piasku potrzebował (a dom 230m^2) itd.

To z czego Ty byś polecił budowanie domu? Z jakiego materiału?
Brat miał wyfrezowane pustaki i nie były montowane na zaprawie, tylko na takim kleju z pistoletu na silikon(nie znam nazwy, ale Ty na pewno wiesz o co mi chodzi).

Co do tego murowania, wiesz mój ogólnie czas pracy to niby 8h, ale czasami też mam dodatkowe projekty itd. Mało śpie znalazłbym czas..
Ojciec mój to fachowiec, pracował w USA na budowach, robił dachy itd... I dla niego takie murowanie to lajt - zna się na tym, ja byłbym pomocnikiem...
ale szybko bym sie nauczył.

Wrzucam wyceny pewnej Pani z fb odnośnie jarzabku 8n.
Jedno to jest kosztorys wykonania stanu zero, a drugi to jest wycena pracy na budowe tego domu.
1000humus to jest koszt koparki.

----------


## zeusik6

no to nie same ławy, a jakby cały stan zero no to już byłbym w to w stanie uwierzyć, bo same ławy to co tam może byc za 40 tysięcy? Wykopadnie dołu, chudy beton, szalunek, troche zbrojenia i beton. I ława stoi.

----------


## ranerd

Tak to mój skrót myslowy był...
Chodziło mi o caly stan zero..

----------


## Frofo007

Jeśli budowa samemu to moim zdaniem sprawdzi się dobrze gazobeton. Jest lekki, duży, bardzo łatwo się docina i łatwo się w nim robi otwory/bruzdy.

----------


## sokseb

Miesiąc temu zacząłem budowę parterówki równo 115m2 dach dwuspadowy na wiązarach w środku tylko ściany działowe (ława tylko po obwodzie) bez kominów. Dom stoi z wieńcem, ścianami działowymi i szczytowymi i czeka na wiązary. Koszt materiałów od wbicia łopaty po obecny stan to 85tys. Robocizna 40tys. Wiązary około 40tys plus za deskowanie z papa wyjdzie około 10tys. Do tego jeszcze koparka plus geodeta okolo 5tys i mam kwotę 180ty za SSO. To mój drugi dom, niebawem będę się wyprowadzał z domu z poddaszem i po 10 latach mieszkania ze schodami marzyłem o parterówce mimo, że jestem osobą młodą to ciągłe latanie za różnymi sprawami do góry już mnie zmęczyło. Dzieci już w wieku szkolnym i tylko ciągle kursuje góra dół żeby posprawdzać lekcje  :smile:

----------


## zeusik6

Albo u Ciebie jakieś stawki duże albo u mnie małe. Za https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...a-mala-WOK1060 wykonawcy u mnie chcieli za robociznę razem z postawieniem więźby 60 tys gdzie masz betonowy strop wylanie schodów no i to jak przy poddaszu wyższy dom i jakąś tam ścianka kolankowa. Niemało 180 tys parterówka SSO. Okna, pokrycie dachówka i nie wiem ile będzie ale pod 300?
Z jakiego rejonu jesteś?

----------


## Kaizen

> To z czego Ty byś polecił budowanie domu? Z jakiego materiału?


Masz w sygnaturce.

Na FM jest spora grupa miłośników silikatów - trudniejsze murowanie, gorsza lambda, ale lepsza akumulacja i akustyka.
Na pewno nie to:
https://youtu.be/rVRyoNZbFHY

Kleju jak silikon nie znam - albo z worka, albo piana pistoletowa.

Co do murowania - podstawa to umiejętność czytania projektu i dokładny projekt wykonawczy (którego czesto nie ma i wykonawca musi nadrabiać sztuką budowlaną doswiadczeniem). Jest też sporo prostych trików na poziomie podstawówki jak np. Wyznaczenie kata prostego przez odmierzenie 3:4:5m.
Fajnie coś zrobić na budowie własnymi rękami, ale sama analiza rozwiązań, podejmowanie decyzji, szukanie wykonawców i ich nadzorowanie to co najmniej cały etat, jak chcesz to zrobić dobrze. Jak do tego jeszcze gdzieś pracujesz - to masz dwa etaty. Owszem, nadzorowanie odpada jak robisz sam więc nie dokładasz tak naprawdę 100% czasu. Teoretycznie sobie zrobisz dobrze... Ale nawet robiąc sobie dobrze jest, jak ktoś to krytycznym okiem skontroluje - jak nie Ty, to kto?

----------


## zeusik6

Mi się silikaty kojarzą ze stodołami i garażami na kombajny na wsi, z tego kiedyś budowano. Dziś mało kto buduję z silikatów domy, albo ceramika albo beton. Choć silikaty mają swoje plusy i minusy Kaizen napisał. To właściwie piasek z wodą. Dobry jak ktoś mieszka koło ruchliwej ulicy.

Powiem tak. Wykonawca jak zobaczy że masz chatę z betonu i na klej to krzyknie na pewno mniej za robociznę niż na silikatach.

----------


## pandzik

> Mi się silikaty kojarzą ze stodołami i garażami na kombajny na wsi, z tego kiedyś budowano. Dziś mało kto buduję z silikatów domy, albo ceramika albo beton. Choć silikaty mają swoje plusy i minusy Kaizen napisał. To właściwie piasek z wodą. Dobry jak ktoś mieszka koło ruchliwej ulicy.
> Powiem tak. Wykonawca jak zobaczy że masz chatę z betonu i na klej to krzyknie na pewno mniej za robociznę niż na silikatach.


Co do silikatów śmieszne rzeczy prawisz. Co do minusów Keizena, jeden, lambda, przy 20 cm styro jakie ma znaczenie?  Co do ścian monolitycznych zwykle są najdroższym rozwiązaniem choć to zależy od różnych czynników. Dla mnie marzenie w przyszłym ale nie wiem czy wyjdzie.

----------


## sokseb

> Albo u Ciebie jakieś stawki duże albo u mnie małe. Za https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...a-mala-WOK1060 wykonawcy u mnie chcieli za robociznę razem z postawieniem więźby 60 tys gdzie masz betonowy strop wylanie schodów no i to jak przy poddaszu wyższy dom i jakąś tam ścianka kolankowa. Niemało 180 tys parterówka SSO. Okna, pokrycie dachówka i nie wiem ile będzie ale pod 300?
> Z jakiego rejonu jesteś?


Z pomorskiego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co do minusów Keizena, jeden, lambda, przy 20 cm styro jakie ma znaczenie?


Konketnie to przekłada się na 22% większe straty przez przenikanie przez ściany, znacznie większe mostki do gruntu (zwłaszcza przy podłogowce - zarówno przez sciany nośne jak i działowe) + znacznie większe mostki przy stolarce. Wyliczenia i termowizja w sygnaturce.

----------


## Frofo007

Moim zdaniem silikaty są najlepszym materiałem na ścianę (jeśli mówimy o bloczkach do murowania). Ale też jednocześnie najgorszym dla wykonawcy. Dlatego zdecydowanie odradzam jeśli ktoś robi sam dla siebie.

Wyższa przenikalność cieplna nie jest moim zdaniem dużym minusem. Jednak przez ściany mało tego ciepła uchodzi i na tą chwilę ogrzanie nowego domu np. pompą ciepła, który na dodatek ma WM z rekuperacją to są niskie kwoty. A rekompensuje nam to wysoka bezwładność (akumulacja) jeśli ktoś grzeje się prądem w G12W. Ja np. tak robię i dom po wyłączeniu pompy fajnie utrzymuje temperaturę i nie jest podatny na duże wahania temperatur. Czyli jeśli powiedzmy za dnia będą upały a w nocy chłód to bezwładność cieplna silikatów pozwala w domu utrzymać bardziej zbliżoną temperaturę przez całą dobę. U mnie przy płycie fundamentowej i silikatach często się dziwię, że na dworze jest aż tak różna temperatura niż w domu.

Moim zdaniem dużą zaletą silikatów jest też lepsza akustyka (zwłaszcza jeśli ktoś ma WM i ma zamknięte zawsze okna to naprawdę w takim domu może być cicho). Już kilka osób mi mówiło "ale u Ciebie cicho", myślę, że łącznie z bezwładnością są to bardzo fajne zalety silikatów.

Mają one też jeszcze jedną zaletę, o której mniej się mówi, ale w obecnych czasach może i warto  :wink:  otóż są dużo bardziej "przeciwpancerne"  :wink:  od betonu komórkowego. O ile w BK to można sobie dziurę nawet paznokciem wydrapać o tyle silikat to twardy i ciężki materiał. Lepszy przeciwnik dla gryzoni, auta, które wjedzie w dom i bomb Putina  :wink:  Podejrzewam też, że ze względu na swoją masę i wytrzymałość mają lepsze parametry ochrony przed ogniem.

Jeszcze tak dla przykładu - jaka jest różnica w wytrzymałości na ściskanie.

Beton komórkowy klasy 600 ma 3MPa
Silikaty w zależności od producenta oraz tego czy są drążone itd mają wytrzymałość 15-25MPa.

----------


## zeusik6

Ja śmieszne rzeczy prawie? Mówię prawdę, z silikatów stawia się dużo garaży, obor, chlewów i innych budynków które nie zostaną ocieplone z prostego względu niska nasiąkliwość i duża odporność na pleśnie i grzyby.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja śmieszne rzeczy prawie? Mówię prawdę, z silikatów stawia się dużo garaży, obor, chlewów i innych budynków które nie zostaną ocieplone z prostego względu niska nasiąkliwość i duża odporność na pleśnie i grzyby.


Nie buduje się bo ekipy nie chcą z tego budować. O ile BK sobie utniesz i zwykłą piłą ręczną o tyle do cięcia silikatów są duże piły za większe pieniądze, słyszałem jeszcze o gilotynach ale nie wiem czy się sprawdzają. W każdym bądź razie taki sprzęt kosztuje i warto byłoby go gdzieś chować przez czas budowy a to oznacza koszty. Do tego z BK szybciej się muruje, są lżejsze itp. 

Dla porównania:

Silikat: wysokość 19,9 cm, długość 33,3 cm , waga: 24,3kg
Beton komórkowy: wysokość 24 cm, długość 29cm, waga 20,6kg

Silka IMO jest najlepsza, ale właśnie wykonawcy nie chcą z niej robić bo ona ma zalety dla inwestora a nie dla wykonawcy.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,
czyli co jednak H+H np. taki?
https://allegro.pl/oferta/h-h-240-25...on-11721060875
Kaizen pisałeś, że Ytong ma wymiary nietypowe, to jakie są typowe?

https://www.hplush.pl/h-h-bloczki
Bo tutaj na stronie pisza o dwóch wymiarach: 625 x 250 x Y oraz 590 x 240 x Y.


Co do czasu, ja naprawde nie muszę tego w miesiąc wybudowac... Do tego mieszkam obok działki, nie trace czasu na dojazdy i odjazdy..

A co do tych projektów co wskazałem.

Jaki projekt domu parterowego do 115m^2 dwuspadowego byście zastosowali...?

----------


## Frofo007

ranerd: gdybym budował sam to raczej zamówiłbym projekt indywidualny u architekta aby wykonał na podstawie projektu, który Ci się podoba + Twoje zmiany.
Poczytałbym i chciał dom możliwie prosty w budowie - czyli bez stropu na poddaszu, zamiast tradycyjnej więźby dachowej rozważyłbym wiązary, bez ścian nośnych w środku o ile by się dało, bez podciągów itp. Akurat tutaj za bardzo nie pomogę bo się na tym nie znam. Ale każda taka "pierdoła" to w praktyce są dni roboty a jak robisz po pracy to mogą wyjść tygodnie.

Jeśli zamówisz gotowy projekt + zlecisz jego adaptacje w tym zmianę w kącie nachylenia dachu i jeszcze pewnie jakieś inne zmiany się znajdą to może się okazać, że projekt indywidualny wyjdzie w podobnej cenie lub nawet taniej. Byś musiał pogadać z architektem i się spytać.

Z projektów, które podałeś to z wyglądu zewnętrznego i rozmieszczenia przestrzeni w środku najbardziej do mnie przemawia projekt z Archonu (ale to Tobie ma się podobać). Fajnie, że są realizacje, moim zdaniem wygląda to spoko. Natomiast jak dla mnie to ten strop nie jest potrzebny - zwłaszcza jeśli planujesz robić go samemu. Ze stropami jest ten problem, że są potrzebne szalunki, je można wypożyczyć, ale nie bardzo się opłaca robiąc samemu bo to zajmie dużo czasu.

----------


## casual

Ja bym powiedział tak:
- buduj z tego co mają w najbliższym/najtańszym w okolicy składzie budowlanym i ci to przywiozą w normalnych pieniądzach. Wszystkie te rozważania o wyższości materiałów weź w nawias. Z jednej strony i tak przyjdzie styro, z drugiej tynki i gładzie. 
- weź ekipę, chyba że chcesz się budować 3 sezony i nie masz co robić w wolnym czasie. Na początku to może i fajna przygoda, ale budowa daje w kość i entuzjazm z początku szybko może ulecieć. 
- dla 115 m prostego domu bez jakichś nietypowych wymagań, nie ma co brać architekta. Co najwyżej jakiś projektant wnętrz może ci zrobić układ funkcjonalny za ułamek ceny projektu.

----------


## Sativum

> Konketnie to przekłada się na 22% większe straty przez przenikanie przez ściany, znacznie większe mostki do gruntu (zwłaszcza przy podłogowce - zarówno przez sciany nośne jak i działowe) + znacznie większe mostki przy stolarce. Wyliczenia i termowizja w sygnaturce.


Cóż, kalkulator współczynnika U przegrody podaje różnicę na poziomie 4-20 % w zależności od konkretnego materiału. 
https://termoorganika.pl/kalkulator-...ka-u-przegrody

Większość strat ciepła odbywa się i tak nie przez ściany, ale przez błędy wykonawcze, mostki cieplne, drzwi, okna, nieszczelności. Nawet jeśli 20% strat ciepła będzie uciekać przez ściany, to 5-20% z 20% to już mniej imponująco brzmi, prawda. Potem jak przeliczysz, że dla tych 2-5% większego zużycia ciepła zużyjesz dodatkowe 1,5 kWh/m2, to wyjdzie 3 zł/m więcej na fakturze, to chyba nie jest to game-changer... 

Ja wybrałem silikat z uwagi na akumulucyjność i akustykę. 

Z kolei najgorszym (moim zdaniem) jest ceramika. 

Tak, czy inaczej - nieważne jaki materiał wybierzesz - w gruncie rzeczy zapewni on jedynie konstrukcję nośną. Za izolację termiczną odpowiadać będzie styropian / wełna.  

Jeśli będziesz budował samodzielnie, to zdecydowanie "wdzięczniejszym" materiałem będzie beton komórkowy. Lekki, łatwy do obrobienia, transportu, a potem prowadzenia instalacji. Silikat znienawidzisz po pierwszym dniu pracy. 

Co do projektu budowy, podpisuję się pod tym co koledzy napisali:
- "buduj z tego co mają w najbliższym/najtańszym w okolicy składzie budowlanym i ci to przywiozą w normalnych pieniądzach. Wszystkie te rozważania o wyższości materiałów weź w nawias. Z jednej strony i tak przyjdzie styro, z drugiej tynki i gładzie."
-  "Poczytałbym i chciał dom możliwie prosty w budowie - czyli bez stropu na poddaszu, zamiast tradycyjnej więźby dachowej rozważyłbym wiązary, bez ścian nośnych w środku o ile by się dało, bez podciągów itp."

Jeśli będzie to parterówka, bez stropu, podciągów, schodów, to dla murarza pestka - wspólnie z ojcem w 3 tyg. postawicie, a zaoszczędzicie przynajmniej 20-30k, licząc z fundamentami - przynajmniej 30-40 k

Najtrudniejsze wybory to te między dobrym, a lepszym. Ten, czy drugi będzie dobry.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja bym powiedział tak:
> - buduj z tego co mają w najbliższym/najtańszym w okolicy składzie budowlanym i ci to przywiozą w normalnych pieniądzach. Wszystkie te rozważania o wyższości materiałów weź w nawias. Z jednej strony i tak przyjdzie styro, z drugiej tynki i gładzie. 
> - weź ekipę, chyba że chcesz się budować 3 sezony i nie masz co robić w wolnym czasie. Na początku to może i fajna przygoda, ale budowa daje w kość i entuzjazm z początku szybko może ulecieć. 
> - dla 115 m prostego domu bez jakichś nietypowych wymagań, nie ma co brać architekta. Co najwyżej jakiś projektant wnętrz może ci zrobić układ funkcjonalny za ułamek ceny projektu.


Jeśli najtaniej mu wyjdą silikaty to ma z nich budować? Plecy mu wysiądą po kilku godzinach jeśli nie pracuje fizycznie. I czym ma ciąć te silikaty? Szlifierką kątową z tarczą 230mm? Budowa samemu z silikatów to jest dramat w porównaniu do BK.
A odnośnie architekta i projektu indywidualnego. Nie wiem jakie będzie miał ceny, ale projekt gotowy kosztuje 3,5tyś, adaptacja np. 4tyś. To mamy 7,5tyś a powiedzmy, że być może architekt zrobi projekt indywidualny za 10tyś. Czy to się bardziej nie opłaca dopłacić te 2500zł i np. nie robić stropu monolitycznego w domu parterowym + można sobie dowolnie ustalić wielkość takiego domu, idealnie zrobić go pod siebie i uprościć wiele innych rzeczy.

Jedyne masz rację, że raczej warto brać ekipę bo nawet gdy buduje się ekipami systemem gospodarczym to i tak mnóstwo rzeczy trzeba załatwić, dopilnować, mieć czas aby szukać tańszych materiałów, trzeba jeszcze wybrać jaki materiał zastosować + mnóstwo jest pomniejszych rzeczy, do których faktycznie nie opłaca się brać firmy i lepiej samemu przy tym podłubać. Budowa mocno angażuje a zapał aby to robić samemu szybko wygaśnie, no chyba, że ktoś ma ochotę kilka lat swojego życia poświęcić na budowę domu i być może przypłacić za to zdrowiem.

----------


## casual

Dlatego piszę, żeby jednak przemyślał budowanie samemu, bo nie musi być kolorowo. 
Zmianę stropu z monolitu na inny można zrobić bezkosztowo  jako zmianą nieistotną, bez sensu płacić za to. 
Ceny architekta warto sprawdzić, może rzeczywiście wyjdzie podobnie, ale nie wydaje mi się. Rozumiem, jeśli są jakieś nietypowe wymagania/warunki przyrody, albo budżet nie gra roli. Ale mówimy tu o małym domku tanim w budowie, który ma mieć 3 sypialnie 2 lazienki i spiżarnię. Jest kilka tysięcy takich projektów, w każdym można dowolnie przesuwać działówki bez kosztów.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> I czym ma ciąć te silikaty? Szlifierką kątową z tarczą 230mm? Budowa samemu z silikatów to jest dramat w porównaniu do BK.


U mnie majstry taką cięli (brak siły). Trochę qrwili sobie pod nosem ale zrobili  :smile: 
Silikat jest super materiałem. Tyle że ciężko go dostać. Wszystko wymiecione do deweloperów.

----------


## Kaizen

> Cóż, kalkulator współczynnika U przegrody podaje różnicę na poziomie 4-20 % w zależności od konkretnego materiału. 
> https://termoorganika.pl/kalkulator-...ka-u-przegrody


25%:






> Potem jak przeliczysz, że dla tych 2-5% większego zużycia ciepła zużyjesz dodatkowe 1,5 kWh/m2, to wyjdzie 3 zł/m więcej na fakturze, to chyba nie jest to game-changer...


Ja przeliczam. A Ty?
Konkretnie w moim domu EUco+w przy BK wynosi 16,66kWh/m2/r, przy silce wyniosłoby 18,87kWh/m2/r - 13,2% więcej.
Czy to dużo, czy mało - niech każdy sobie sam oceni.




> Ja wybrałem silikat z uwagi na akumulucyjność i akustykę.


Komicznie to brzmi, jak ktoś ma poddasze bez lanych skosów - czyli akumulacji tyle, co kot napłakał a akustyka tragiczna.
Jeżeli chodzi o ogrzewanie - to ważna jest masa, która ma temperaturę wyższą od powietrza, czyli podłoga. I tu warto dołożyć centymetrów jak ktoś chce grzać prądem w taniej strefie.
Byłem zaskoczony, jak dobrze tłumi BK. Ale to na początku. Bo potem się okazało, że wynikało to z tego, że jest mokry. Jak wysechł, to słyszę jak dzieci wrzeszczą czy pies szczeka. W pierwszym roku nie słyszałem i nie bardzo mi się to podobało.

Projekt indywidualny czy gotowiec - dyskusji było sporo. Moje zdanie w skrócie:




> Najtańszą wycenę dostałem na 14k zł netto, z innego powiatu - bez zagospodarowania działki i zdobycia PnB. Razem by wyszło 16600zł netto.
> Gotowiec ze wszystkim kosztował 4360zł netto. Jest różnica?
> Do tego nie jestem pierwszym i jedynym beta testerem projektu.


Sam gotowiec kosztował wtedy 1900 zł - dzisiaj 3190 zł. Czyli powyższe ceny należy pomnożyć przez 1,68.




> Bo tutaj na stronie pisza o dwóch wymiarach: 625 x 250 x Y oraz 590 x 240 x Y.


Typowe wymiary to 24x24x59 a do działowych połowę cieńsze (jak zostanie całych a zabraknie połówek możesz przeciąć).
Do tego dochodzi dokładność wymiarowa. Współcześnie buduje się na cienką spoinę która nie wybacza nawet drobnych różnic wymiarów. Przy BK dokładność jest spora - ale możesz przeszlifować każdą warstwę.





> Co do czasu, ja naprawde nie muszę tego w miesiąc wybudowac... Do tego mieszkam obok działki, nie trace czasu na dojazdy i odjazdy..


Im dłużej budujesz - tym drożej. A najdroższe są instalacje i prace wykończeniowe. Im wcześniej to zrobisz, tym taniej.




> Jaki projekt domu parterowego do 115m^2 dwuspadowego byście zastosowali...?


Ja to teraz bym zrobił Arosę II. Ale jak się upierasz przy 115m2 - to Lena Eko (dach do przerobienia - ale uważam, że kopertowy z dużym okapem rządzi)




> Beton komórkowy klasy 600 ma 3MPa
> Silikaty w zależności od producenta oraz tego czy są drążone itd mają wytrzymałość 15-25MPa.


I jakie to ma znaczenie?



> 3000kN/m2?
> 306T/m2
> 
> Czyli jak powierzchnia przekroju ścian konstrukcyjnych ma 18m2, to jest w stanie unieść 5,5K ton?

----------


## Frofo007

> Zmianę stropu z monolitu na inny można zrobić bezkosztowo  jako zmianą nieistotną, bez sensu płacić za to.


Nikt Ci tego za darmo nie zrobi. To musi wyliczyć konstruktor. Podobnie jak zmianę nachylenia dachu - to też musi ogarnąć osoba z uprawnieniami, która się na tym zna. W pewnym momencie może wyjść tyle zmian, że projekt indywidualny wyjdzie sporo taniej. No i w indywidualnym jeśli powiedzmy chcemy mieć o 5cm dłuższy pokój aby np. szafa z Ikei się zmieściła bo nie chcemy robić na wymiar to możemy zrobić jak chcemy. Taki dom jest w 100% podpasowany pod nasze potrzeby (oczywiście najpierw trzeba je znać).

tomasziolkowski: ekipa zaprawiona w boju o ile nie będzie miała lepszych zleceń to będzie robić i tak jak to napisałeś qurwić pod nosem. Natomiast budując samemu gdy od np. 10 lat siedzi się za biurkiem to cięcie szlifierką z tarczą 230cm bloczków silikatowych to jest wyzwanie dla inwestora i jego kręgosłupa  :wink:  Bierzesz szlifierkę, tniesz z jednej strony, mocno się kurzy, źle się oddycha. Odkładasz szlifierkę, przekładasz bloczek na drugą stronę i powtarzasz całą operację. No i nie wiem czy wystarczy tylko z 2 stron, nie zdziwię się jak z czterech przy takiej tarczy :/ Moim zdaniem samorób 2-3 razy szybciej wybuduje ściany z BK niż z silki.

----------


## Frofo007

> I jakie to ma znaczenie?


Pisałem przecież jakie  :big tongue:  Większa wytrzymałość na ściskanie to też większa wytrzymałość na wjazd auta, które wypadnie z drogi w chatę, lepsza odporność ogniowa, lepsza odporność przed gryzoniami, większa wytrzymałość na bomby Putina  :wink:  Dom z silki jest bardziej wytrzymały na różnego rodzaju zagrożenia.

----------


## zeusik6

przeciez to nie ulega watpliwosci ze praca z betonem komórkowym jest tańsza, nawet ekipy pierwsze co pytają z czego będzie bo jak krzykniesz silikat to doliczą coś zapewniam. Jeśli dom ma stac na odludziu, osiedle z ruchem samochodowym rzędu jeden na pół godziny nie skierowałbym się nawet ku silikatom. A samemu to stawiać, docinać? No można, ale jak nie robisz w biurze i jesteś przyzwyczajony do roboty, bo inaczej wypadną Ci dyski z kręgosłupa i budowa wstrzymana  :big grin: 

A jak cenowo położenie za m2 kosztuje z poszczególnych materiałów? Bo ja kupowałem BK Solbet miesiąc temu to kosztował 14.2 brutto. 7szt/m2

----------


## casual

> Nikt Ci tego za darmo nie zrobi. To musi wyliczyć konstruktor. Podobnie jak zmianę nachylenia dachu - to też musi ogarnąć osoba z uprawnieniami, która się na tym zna. W pewnym momencie może wyjść tyle zmian, że projekt indywidualny wyjdzie sporo taniej. No i w indywidualnym jeśli powiedzmy chcemy mieć o 5cm dłuższy pokój aby np. szafa z Ikei się zmieściła bo nie chcemy robić na wymiar to możemy zrobić jak chcemy. Taki dom jest w 100% podpasowany pod nasze potrzeby (oczywiście najpierw trzeba je znać).


Była mowa o lekkim stropie a takie wyliczenia dostajesz od producenta wiązara przykładowo. Ale racja płacenie przy adaptacji za zmianę jednego ciężkiego stropu na drugi nie ma sensu. Tak samo za zmianę kąta nachylenia dachu, która pewnie kosztuje jak za zborze. Po taniości dom można wydłużyć po kalenicy i dalej uważam, że płacenie 2x architektowi za to, żeby 2 czy 3 półki (których pewnie i tak za te 2 lata nie kupimy) weszły nie ma sensu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pisałem przecież jakie  Większa wytrzymałość na ściskanie to też większa wytrzymałość na wjazd auta, które wypadnie z drogi w chatę, lepsza odporność ogniowa, lepsza odporność przed gryzoniami, większa wytrzymałość na bomby Putina  Dom z silki jest bardziej wytrzymały na różnego rodzaju zagrożenia.


Takie czary czyni odporność na ściskanie? Dasz linka do jakichś materiałów o tym? Chyba coś pomyliłeś. Przecież beton zbrojony czy nie zbrojony na ściskanie ma tę samą odporność - a bunkry nie wiadomo po co zbroją w takim razie.

----------


## Frofo007

> Przecież beton zbrojony czy nie zbrojony na ściskanie ma tę samą odporność - a bunkry nie wiadomo po co zbroją w takim razie.


Skąd ta pewność, że odporność na ściskanie jest ta sama?

W przypadku materiałów konstrukcyjnych na ściany wytrzymałość na ściskanie przekłada się w dużym stopniu na to o czym napisałem. Zazwyczaj coś co trudniej ścisnąć jest wytrzymalsze od tego co łatwiej. Zazwyczaj materiały z dużą odpornością na ściskanie są cięższe a to też służy solidności.

Gdybyś siedział sobie z rodziną w salonie a jakiś tir by wjechał w Twój salon - wolałbyś aby materiał na ściany miał odporność na ściskanie 3MPa czy 20Mpa?

----------


## Ratpaw

Silikat w parterówce może mieć grubość 18 cm - czy BK może mieć taką grubość?

----------


## Sativum

> 25%:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja przeliczam. A Ty?


No właśnie widzę jak liczysz  :big grin:  
Pisałeś o "większych stratach". Nawet w opcji max różnica in minus wynosi 18-19%. 
20% niższy wskażnik to 25 % lepszy wskaźnik. Innymi słowy 0,8 -> 1.0, to +25%, Spadek z 1,0 ->0,8 to -20%
Zysk =/= strata. Licząc odwrotnie uprawiamy mongolską matematykę i wyniki się nie zgadzają. 
Niemniej pozwolę sobie powątpiewać, że ściana bk + styro vs silka+ styro stanowi aż 25% cieplejszą przegrodę...




> Konkretnie w moim domu EUco+w przy BK wynosi 16,66kWh/m2/r, przy silce wyniosłoby 18,87kWh/m2/r - 13,2% więcej.
> Czy to dużo, czy mało - niech każdy sobie sam oceni.
> 
> 
> Komicznie to brzmi, jak ktoś ma poddasze bez lanych skosów - czyli akumulacji tyle, co kot napłakał a akustyka tragiczna.
> Jeżeli chodzi o ogrzewanie - to ważna jest masa, która ma temperaturę wyższą od powietrza, czyli podłoga. I tu warto dołożyć centymetrów jak ktoś chce grzać prądem w taniej strefie.
> Byłem zaskoczony, jak dobrze tłumi BK. Ale to na początku. Bo potem się okazało, że wynikało to z tego, że jest mokry. Jak wysechł, to słyszę jak dzieci wrzeszczą czy pies szczeka. W pierwszym roku nie słyszałem i nie bardzo mi się to podobało.
> 
> Projekt indywidualny czy gotowiec - dyskusji było sporo. Moje zdanie w skrócie:
> ...


aizen, potrafisz przytoczyć argumenty na poparcie swoich tez i to się chwali. Naprawdę. Niemniej, to co mi się nie podoba i utrudnia dyskusję, że pomijasz lub naciągasz te fakty, które już nie pasują do stawianej tezy. 
W tym przypadku, m.in. tak jak napisałem - straty na ścianach to tylko % strat budynku, więc % z % przekłada się na niewielką zmianę w koszcie ogrzewania. Różnice liczone max w kilku złotych. 
Każdy może policzyć różnice teoretyczne tu:
https://cieplo.app/start
Życie niesie jednak więcej niespodzianek o których pisałem wyżej. Nieszczelności, błędy, źle osadzone okno, drzwi, słabsza jakość towaru, mostki termiczne, willgotność materiału itd. 
Na necie i yt jest dużo materiałów, które kwestionują izoalcyjność BK na deklarowanym przez producenta poziomie (głównie na fakt, większej niż deklarowana nasiąkliwość) wobec np. ceramiki/silikatu. Także laboratoryjne wyniki można .... Czy to prawda? Laboratorium nie posiadam, ale widziałem jak wygląda ściana z silki i z bk.   

Akumulacyjność śmieszna? Nie będę komentował - dużo jest materiałów do poczytania o tym. 

Co projektu - "projekt" to wydatek od 2-3 tys. + adaptacja (tu dopiero szaleństwo i rozpiętość cenowa jest duża) - od 2-3 tys. Ostatnio widzę że ciężko wyrobić się inwestorom w mniej niż 6 tys. za projekt. Ja za swój indywidualny zapłaciłem 7,5 k i każdy centymetr sami rozrysowaliśmy. W cenie wszystkie instalacje, zagospodarowanie + pozwolenie. Cena z 2020 r. Dużo inwestorów zdziwionych jest ile zmian chce nanieść na "gotowy projekt z www"  i ile za to liczą...

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdybyś siedział sobie z rodziną w salonie a jakiś tir by wjechał w Twój salon - wolałbyś aby materiał na ściany miał odporność na ściskanie 3MPa czy 20Mpa?


Od tego mam ogrodzenie. A jak coś jedzie moją polną drogą, to powolutku.

Jakiś wydumany argument i do tego nie związany z parametrem wyciągasz. Jak chcesz się zabezpieczyć przed TIRem, zrób ogrodzenie z barierą energochłonną. Odporność na ściskanie nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.




> Silikat w parterówce może mieć grubość 18 cm - czy BK może mieć taką grubość?


Może. Tylko przy tej grubości ściany (nie ważne z czego jest) nie możesz zrobić długiej bruzdy głębszej niż 10mm. Trochę mało, żeby rury schować.
Jak ktoś robi cienką ścianę to prosi się o pękanie.





> W tym przypadku, m.in. tak jak napisałem - straty na ścianach to tylko % strat budynku, więc % z % przekłada się na niewielką zmianę w koszcie ogrzewania.


Przecież przeliczyłem to na kWh/r na przykładzie mojego domu.




> https://cieplo.app/start


Weź nie rozsiewaj tej dezinformacji




> Na necie i yt jest dużo materiałów, które kwestionują izoalcyjność BK na deklarowanym przez producenta poziomie (głównie na fakt, większej niż deklarowana nasiąkliwość) wobec np. ceramiki/silikatu. Także laboratoryjne wyniki można ....


Z czego niby ma ściana nasiąkać? Budujesz dom, czy saunę parową? Ileż to domów z BK rozpadło się po powodzi stulecia?
Kliknąłbyś wreszcie w moją sygnaturkę, bo powtarzasz tylko jakieś mity.
Faktycznie
tuż po wyprodukowaniu BK jest dosyć wilgotny. Taka technologia produkcji. Ale to tak, jakby się przejmować wilgotnością tynku tuż po wyprodukowaniu  :wink: 

Potem _"Ostatecznie mur wykonany z betonu komórkowego stabilizuje wilgotność na poziomie od 1,5 % do 6 % masy."_

Dla miłośników teorii o nie radzeniu sobie BK z wilgocią nie potrafiących podać żadnych parametrów, źródeł czy danych:

_"W dwa miesiące po ustąpieniu wód powodziowych zalane ściany domów z bloczków Ytong wyschły od maksymalnego nasycenia wodą (~50 ÷ ~60% masy) do wilgotności ~35% masy. Po około roku od zalania wilgotność w badanych domach spadała do poziomu poniżej 10% masy."_

Źródło





> Czy to prawda? Laboratorium nie posiadam, ale widziałem jak wygląda ściana z silki i z bk.


Mam budę dla psa. Stoi na bloczkach BK cztery lata. Nic im się nie dzieje, chociaż są w warunkach, jakich w ścianie domu nie doświadczają. Mam w rodzinie dom z BK który chyba ponad ćwierć wieku stał nieotynkowany. Nic mu się nie stało.




> Akumulacyjność śmieszna? Nie będę komentował - dużo jest materiałów do poczytania o tym.


Owszem. Co lato wpisy o upałach na poddaszu i problemach z dogrzaniem w zimie. Jakbyś nie chciał na siłę udowodnić swojej tezy to byś zbudował parterówkę i z lanym stropem.





> Ja za swój indywidualny zapłaciłem 7,5 k i każdy centymetr sami rozrysowaliśmy. W cenie wszystkie instalacje, zagospodarowanie + pozwolenie. Cena z 2020 r. Dużo inwestorów zdziwionych jest ile zmian chce nanieść na "gotowy projekt z www"  i ile za to liczą...


Może dałeś sobie wcisnąć coś, co projektant miał gotowego (ale i wtedy wątpię, że dostałeś projekt wykonawczy)? Każdy, kto zbierze oferty się o tym przekona. Zgodnie z rekomendacją Stowarzyszenia Architektów Polskich koszt projektu domu przygotowanego na indywidualne zamówienie powinien wahać się w granicach 3 % do 7.5 % całkowitego kosztu budowy domu.

----------


## Mokebe

> Może dałeś sobie wcisnąć coś, co projektant miał gotowego (ale i wtedy wątpię, że dostałeś projekt wykonawczy)? Każdy, kto zbierze oferty się o tym przekona. Zgodnie z rekomendacją Stowarzyszenia Architektów Polskich koszt projektu domu przygotowanego na indywidualne zamówienie powinien wahać się w granicach 3 % do 7.5 % całkowitego kosztu budowy domu.


Pytanie, czy Stowarzyszenie nie rekomenduje kwot, przy których po prostu koledzy dobrze zarobią.  :wink:  

Nie jestem fanem teorii spiskowych, natomiast powiem tak - ja zrobiłem projekt za 5700zł na początku 2021 roku. Indywidualny, od architektki spod Warszawy. Rozkład pomieszczeń sam sobie narysowałem. Ona zrobiła resztę.

Dom prosty (chociaż pewnie dało się zrobić pewne rzeczy taniej, o wiązarach nie myśleliśmy, wyszła teriva i ściana konstrukcyjna pośrodku), pozwolenie uzyskałem, dom jest już w fazie deweloperskiej.
Brakuje wielu rzeczy, które uprościłyby mi życie (typu zestawienie materiałowe chociażby, policzona powierzchnia tynkowania wewnątrz/zewnątrz, sensowny projekt elektryki, etc.), ale jak to określił mój kierownik budowy - projekt g**wniany, ale wybudować się da.

Czy chciałbym dać 10000zł więcej za wybitny projekt zgodnie z rekomendacją? No nie wiem. Ostatecznie z elektrykiem się spotkałem, pokazałem palcem, namalowaliśmy kredą i robi, a metraż do tynku policzyłem samemu na piechotę z kalkulatorem w ręce. I uważam, że dodatkowych 10 000 PLN bym za to nie dał.

----------


## Frofo007

> Jakiś wydumany argument i do tego nie związany z parametrem wyciągasz. Jak chcesz się zabezpieczyć przed TIRem, zrób ogrodzenie z barierą energochłonną. Odporność na ściskanie nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.


Jak to nie związany? Odporność na ściskanie jest związana z wagą -> czym materiał budowlany ma wyższą odporność na ściskanie tym w zdecydowanej większości przypadków ma wyższą wagę. A co może być lepszą zaporą na ciężkiego tira? Lekka czy ciężka ściana? Odporność na ściskanie jest skorelowana z wagą a odporność na ściskanie i waga jest skorelowane z odpornością ściany na różne zagrożenia - od ognia, poprzez falę uderzeniową powodzi, różnej maści gryzonie, ostrzał z broni i odłamki od bomb Putina  :wink: 
Piramidy stoją tyle lat bo są zbudowane z surowca, który ma dużą odporność na ściskanie, więc jest ciężki i trwały.

----------


## fotohobby

> Może. Tylko przy tej grubości ściany (nie ważne z czego jest) nie możesz zrobić długiej bruzdy głębszej niż 10mm. Trochę mało, żeby rury schować.
> Jak ktoś robi cienką ścianę to prosi się o pękanie.
> .


Zrobiłem i od 8 lat się proszę o to pękanie.
I nic.
Bardzo niewdzięczny materiał 
 :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> Czy chciałbym dać 10000zł więcej za wybitny projekt zgodnie z rekomendacją? No nie wiem. Ostatecznie z elektrykiem się spotkałem, pokazałem palcem, namalowaliśmy kredą i robi, a metraż do tynku policzyłem samemu na piechotę z kalkulatorem w ręce. I uważam, że dodatkowych 10 000 PLN bym za to nie dał.


Ja kupiłem projekt gotowy, który teraz kosztuje 3400zł. Do tego 4000zł za adaptacje. W projekcie gotowym nie było opisane ile jest m2 tynków, trzeba było samemu liczyć. Elektrykę zrobiłem i tak po swojemu bo jak już się widzi dom to człowiek chce zrobić to zgodnie z swoją wizją a nie cudzą. Także potwierdzam jeszcze raz, że jeśli ktoś będzie budować sam a do tego ma kosztowne zmiany w projekcie gotowym - lepiej zlecić zaprojektowanie od podstaw. Dom możliwie uprościć konstrukcyjnie i zrobić idealnie pod siebie. Jeśli tego nie ma w projektach indywidualnych w standardzie to warto zamówić zestawienie więźby dachowej i stali zbrojeniowej - ale wydaje mi się, że to powinno być w standardzie bo przecież konstruktor jak liczy to mu pewnie program te dane podaje.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak to nie związany? Odporność na ściskanie jest związana z wagą -> czym materiał budowlany ma wyższą odporność na ściskanie tym w zdecydowanej większości przypadków ma wyższą wagę. A co może być lepszą zaporą na ciężkiego tira? Lekka czy ciężka ściana? Odporność na ściskanie jest skorelowana z wagą a odporność na ściskanie i waga jest skorelowane z odpornością ściany na różne zagrożenia - od ognia, poprzez falę uderzeniową powodzi, różnej maści gryzonie, ostrzał z broni i odłamki od bomb Putina 
> Piramidy stoją tyle lat bo są zbudowane z surowca, który ma dużą odporność na ściskanie, więc jest ciężki i trwały.


Z tym Tirem to popłynąłeś, bo silikat nie daje żadnej korzyści w stosunku do betonu komórkowego - ściana jest elementem podatnym na wyboczenia i w momencie działania siły prostopadłej do jej płaszczycny sypie się jak ściana z klocków - na spoinach, bo one są tu pięta achillesową.
Co co odłamków mogę sie zgodzić, bo tu decyduje gęstość (twardość materiału).

----------


## Frofo007

> Z tym Tirem to popłynąłeś, bo silikat nie daje żadnej korzyści w stosunku do betonu komórkowego - ściana jest elementem podatnym na wyboczenia i w momencie działania siły prostopadłej do jej płaszczycny sypie się jak ściana z klocków - na spoinach, bo one są tu pięta achillesową.
> Co co odłamków mogę sie zgodzić, bo tu decyduje gęstość (twardość materiału).


Rozumiem, że jak tir uderzy w ścianę ważącą np. 5 ton a ścianę ważącą 15 ton to nie robi to żadnej różnicy?  :big grin:  Rozumiem, że "wyboczyć" ze ściany 3 tony materiału a 9 ton to jest to samo?  :big grin:  To chyba jakąś inną fizykę znamy.

Kolejna sprawa, że podczas uderzenia tira w ściane na tą ścianę również oddziałują siły ściskające (choć zapewne w tym przypadku kluczowe są siły rozrywające).

Powiem tak, miałem do czynienia z BK, miałem do czynienia z silką, dotykałem a nawet robiłem bruzdę w jednym i drugim. Gwarantuje, że z tirem lepiej sobie poradzi ściana z silki.

----------


## fotohobby

> Rozumiem, że jak tir uderzy w ścianę ważącą np. 5 ton a ścianę ważącą 15 ton to nie robi to żadnej różnicy?  Rozumiem, że "wyboczyć" ze ściany 3 tony materiału a 9 ton to jest to samo?  To chyba jakąś inną fizykę znamy.
> 
> Kolejna sprawa, że podczas uderzenia tira w ściane na tą ścianę również oddziałują siły ściskające (choć zapewne w tym przypadku kluczowe są siły rozrywające). Nawet nie chce mi się tłumaczyć, że w razie utraty stateczności ściany, większy ciężar materiału z jakiego jest zbudowana działa na niekorzyść.
> 
> Powiem tak, miałem do czynienia z BK, miałem do czynienia z silką, dotykałem a nawet robiłem bruzdę w jednym i drugim. Gwarantuje, że z tirem lepiej sobie poradzi ściana z silki.


Widzisz, może Ty znasz fizykę, ale ja skończyłem mechanikę budowli na Pol Śl.
Nawet nie chce mi się tłumaczyć, że w razie utraty stateczności ściany, większy ciężar materiału z jakiego jest zbudowana działa na jej niekorzyść.
Nawet nie chcę pytać skąd wziąłeś ciężar 15 ton (tzn wiem, ale znów nie chcę ci tłumaczyć, że to wartość bez sensu w rozpatrywanej sytuacji...)
Jeśii uważasz, (a nawet gwarantujesz) , że ściana z silikatu da ci jakąkolwiek lepszą ochronę przed uderzającym tirem to ja nie mam zamiaru cię z tego błędu wyprowadzać
Nie piszemy o bruzdach, bo tu decyduje twardość materiału (odpornośc na zarysowania). Już nei raz pisałem, że przy odrobinie cierpliwości w BK zrobisz dziurę na wylot śrubokrętem

----------


## Ratpaw

> Zrobiłem i od 8 lat się proszę o to pękanie.
> I nic.
> Bardzo niewdzięczny materiał


W stopce masz silikat - chodzi o inny dom?

----------


## fotohobby

Zrobiłem głębsze bruzdy, więc wg Kaizena proszę się o pękanie silikatu.
A on nie pęka - mimo moich próśb.
Niewdzięczny materiał
 :smile:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Zrobiłem głębsze bruzdy, więc wg Kaizena proszę się o pękanie silikatu.
> A on nie pęka - mimo moich próśb.
> Niewdzięczny materiał


Gdzie Kaizen coś takiego twierdzi? Pytałem o BK i (mam nadzieję) na temat BK była jego odpowiedź o możliwych spękaniach.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie, jego odpowiedź dotyczyła ścian o grubości 18cm
Przecież napisał wyraźnie:



> Tylko przy tej grubości ściany* (nie ważne z czego jest)* nie możesz zrobić długiej bruzdy głębszej niż 10mm

----------


## Ratpaw

> Nie, jego odpowiedź dotyczyła ścian o grubości 18cm
> Przecież napisał wyraźnie:


A no racja. Byłem pewien, że jeden z nas czegoś nie doczytał.

----------


## zeusik6

jak już rozmawiacie o tirach w domu, to wypada zaktualizować wersje do takich np. bomb putina, chętnie poczytam dywagacje na ten temat.

----------


## Kaizen

> Odporność na ściskanie jest związana z wagą -> czym materiał budowlany ma wyższą odporność na ściskanie tym w zdecydowanej większości przypadków ma wyższą wagę.


Jeszcze ciekawsza teoria.
To wystarczy zważyć beton i wiesz, jakiej jest klasy? Tytan ma mniejszą odporność na ściskanie od stali? Wymyślasz coraz ciekawsze teorie. Nie wiem co bierzesz, ale podziel się.  :wink: 

Tylko żeby ściskanie zachodziło - to musisz mieć z jednej i z drugiej strony przyłożoną siłę. TIR przyłoży Ci z jednej. Chcesz mieć pancernie - rób żelbet (np. Izodom2000 dobrze zazbrojony). Przy ścianie domu wiele czynników ma znaczenie - w tym grubość muru, jego kruchość, sprężystość, warstwy, klej itd. Nie odporność na ściskanie, bo uderzenie z jednej strony nie ściska materiału. Jak masz dom na wprost szybkiego zakrętu to może i warto się nad tym pochylić - ale jak wjeżdża w dom to IMO już za późno. To ogrodzenie jest ważne. A i tak wytrzymałość muru ma się nijak do odporności na ściskanie.




> A no racja. Byłem pewien, że jeden z nas czegoś nie doczytał.


https://inzynierbudownictwa.pl/wykon...nych-scianach/

----------


## fotohobby

> https://inzynierbudownictwa.pl/wykon...nych-scianach/


A tu akurat teoria rozmija się z praktyką, ale w sumie czemu się dziwić - na rynku mamy kilka różnych materiałów służących do wznoszenia ścian, różniących się  (i to kilkukrotnie) wytrzymałąośćią na ściskanie, kruchością a norma jest jedna.

Silikat 18cm:

----------


## Ratpaw

> https://inzynierbudownictwa.pl/wykon...nych-scianach/


No ale tam jest napisane ile nośności traci ściana z silikatów i ceramiki. Jak weźmiesz 9 MPa i odejmiesz te wspomniane 15%, a nawet i 30%, to dalej masz dwa razy większą nośność niż BK. Jeżeli robienie bruzd w ścianach nośnych silikatowych 180mm jest ryzykowne, to w ogóle powinno się zabronić stosowania BK o jakiejkolwiek grubości. No i ciągle mówimy o parterówce, a nie drapaczu chmur.

----------


## Sativum

Muszę ustosunkować się do znów podanych półprawd i niedopowiedzeń. 




> Weź nie rozsiewaj tej dezinformacji


Przeczytałem wątek. To Twoje uwagi. W dodatku oparte na nieorawdzie. Należy czytać całość. Podana przeze mnie strona NIE liczy ciepła bytowego, zysków , strat etc. Służy do szacowania, wskazywania relacji itp. w podanym przeze mnie służyło wskazaniu % ilości strat ciepła przez przenikanie dla ścian , okien, dachu itd. 




> Z czego niby ma ściana nasiąkać? Budujesz dom, czy saunę parową? Ileż to domów z BK rozpadło się po powodzi stulecia?
> Kliknąłbyś wreszcie w moją sygnaturkę, bo powtarzasz tylko jakieś mity.
> Faktycznie
> tuż po wyprodukowaniu BK jest dosyć wilgotny. Taka technologia produkcji. Ale to tak, jakby się przejmować wilgotnością tynku tuż po wyprodukowaniu 
> 
> 
> Potem _"Ostatecznie mur wykonany z betonu komórkowego stabilizuje wilgotność na poziomie od 1,5 % do 6 % masy."_
> 
> Dla miłośników teorii o nie radzeniu sobie BK z wilgocią nie potrafiących podać żadnych parametrów, źródeł czy danych:
> ...


Naprawdę za źródło wiarygodnej informacji wskazujesz producenta sprzedawanego produktu? W deklaracje spalania pojazdu podane przez producenta też wierzysz? Rly...







> Mam budę dla psa. Stoi na bloczkach BK cztery lata. Nic im się nie dzieje, chociaż są w warunkach, jakich w ścianie domu nie doświadczają. Mam w rodzinie dom z BK który chyba ponad ćwierć wieku stał nieotynkowany. Nic mu się nie stało.


Ale ja nie chcialbym tam mieszkać. Ty chciałbyś w budzie mieszkać? Argument z d...





> Owszem. Co lato wpisy o upałach na poddaszu i problemach z dogrzaniem w zimie. Jakbyś nie chciał na siłę udowodnić swojej tezy to byś zbudował parterówkę i z lanym stropem.


Zdecydowanie nie wiem co autor chciał przekazać. Rozumiem, że nie zgadza się z tezą, że sulikat jest lepszym izolatorem niż bk, lecz jaki to argument ? Wejdź do identycznego domu z silikatu latem, a wejdź do domu z bk. Zrozumiesz. No fakt, jeśli nie masz dachu lub izolacji na nim, to będzie gorzej, lecz wciąż lepiej niż w domu z bk. 





> Może dałeś sobie wcisnąć coś, co projektant miał gotowego (ale i wtedy wątpię, że dostałeś projekt wykonawczy)? Każdy, kto zbierze oferty się o tym przekona. Zgodnie z rekomendacją Stowarzyszenia Architektów Polskich koszt projektu domu przygotowanego na indywidualne zamówienie powinien wahać się w granicach 3 % do 7.5 % całkowitego kosztu budowy domu.


Nawet nie śmie zgadywać skąd czerpiesz pomysłu na tego typu "argumenty" w dyskusji. Uprawiasz Waśmość erystykę. Zapraszam do retoryki. 
Mój projekt to projekt indywidualny - rozrysowany przez nas. Architekt zajął się naniesieniem na papier. Gwarantuhę, że ciężko znaleźć drugi taki. 

Wracając do meritum i powtarzając - b/k vs silikat - ostatecznie to mało istotna różnica (każdy będzie dobry), CHYBA że sam będziesz robił - wtedy zdecydowanie silikat.

----------


## Sativum

Na tel. Nie ma opcji edycji : 
#podana strona informuje , że nie liczy strat i zysków ciepła i służy szacowaniu 
# co ma rekomendacja kogośtam do ceny produktu ? Bajanie z typu "fajnie byłoby dostać tyle , a tyle a naszą pracę". Kartę graficzną też kupujesz w MSRP? Argument z d...

----------


## casual

Ja bym prosił o rozwinięcie wątku piramid. Dla potomnych, bo raczej nie dla autora tematu.

----------


## Kaizen

> No ale tam jest napisane ile nośności traci ściana z silikatów i ceramiki. Jak weźmiesz 9 MPa i odejmiesz te wspomniane 15%, a nawet i 30%, to dalej masz dwa razy większą nośność niż BK.


Masz tabelki w jakich ścianach jak głęboko można bruzdować. 176-225mm max 10mm bruzdy bez ograniczenia w długości (czytaj też uwagę 1 pod tabl. 2).





> Zdecydowanie nie wiem co autor chciał przekazać.


Ułatwię Ci naukę czytania ze zrozumieniem. Jakbyś selektywnie cytował to łatwiej by Ci bylo.




> Napisał Kaizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sativum
> ...





> Piramidy stoją tyle lat bo są zbudowane z surowca, który ma dużą odporność na ściskanie, więc jest ciężki i trwały.


A dwie wieże z  materiału o odporności na ściskanie 1000 MPa poległy, jak dwa pojazdy w nie wjechały.

----------


## Frofo007

> Widzisz, może Ty znasz fizykę, ale ja skończyłem mechanikę budowli na Pol Śl.
> Nawet nie chce mi się tłumaczyć, że w razie utraty stateczności ściany, większy ciężar materiału z jakiego jest zbudowana działa na jej niekorzyść.


Skoro coś wiesz i skończyłeś odpowiednią szkołę to wytłumacz -> udowodnij laikowi.
Dla mnie to jest pozbawione logiki, że ciężka ściana i lekka ściana ma takie same szanse w zderzeniu z tirem. Bo dochodzimy do absurdu, w którym hipotetyczna ściana ważąca 0,1 tony, 0,5 ton, 5 ton, 50 ton - zachowa się tak samo. Wytłumacz inżynierze jak to możliwe.




> Jeszcze ciekawsza teoria.
> To wystarczy zważyć beton i wiesz, jakiej jest klasy? Tytan ma mniejszą odporność na ściskanie od stali? Wymyślasz coraz ciekawsze teorie. Nie wiem co bierzesz, ale podziel się.


Nie oceniaj innych swoją miarę, to że Ty coś bierzesz i pod wpływem tych środków nie potrafisz zrozumieć prostego zdania nie oznacza, że wszyscy wokół Ciebie ćpają  :big tongue: 

Wyraźnie napisałem, że zazwyczaj (czyli nie zawsze, nie jest to reguła bez możliwych wyjątków) materiały budowlane im mają wyższą masę tym wyższa odporność na ściskanie.

Teraz patrz mądralo: 

XPS 300: odporność na ściskanie: 0,3MPa, waga m3: około 33kg
Beton komórkowy 500: odporność na ściskanie: 2,5MPa, waga m3: 500kg
Beton komórkowy 700: odporność na ściskanie: 4MPa, waga m3: 700kg
Silikaty: odporność na ściskanie: 15MPa, waga m3: 1600kg
Beton: czym wyższa klasa odporności na ściskanie tym cięższy.
Stal: odporność na ściskanie: 200MPa, waga m3: 7900kg.

Teraz Kaizen jeśli chcesz dalej rozmawiać (bo w poprzednim temacie też nie miałeś racji z tym aby nie przechodzić na stałą stopę procentową przy rekordowo niskim wiborze i nie potrafiłeś przyznać się do błędu):

1. Udowodnij to co wcześniej napisałeś, że beton i żelbeton ma tą samą odporność na ściskanie.
2. Że moje stwierdzenie: "zazwyczaj czym materiał budowlany ma wyższą odporność na ściskanie tym więcej waży" jest nieprawdziwe.

----------


## ranerd

@Frofo007  projekty, które mi się podobają mają mniejszy kąt nachylenia dachu... w mojej Gminie to jakaś porażka, stodołe kur.. czy garaz możesz postawić o mniejszym kącie nachylenia, ale dom już nie. Socjalizm .

Nie planuje robić stropy samego, pisałem o murowaniu ścian , nie o stropie.

Mam totalną rozkmnię, nie chce poddasza użytkowego i nigdy nie będzie. Jaki strop robić - drewniany, wiązary, gęstrożebrowany, żelbetowy.
Jakie to w ogóle są wartości pieniądza i czasu budowy... (firma to będzie robić), jaki rząd różnicy...

@casual, w promieniu 10km to ja mam z 10 składów budowlanych, także mam skąd materiał brac, nawet wiele firm na OLX daje też dobre ceny (przykład pisałem porotherm P+W 25 8,5brutto - transport w cenie, ale ten pustak odpada, czy stal 3900 netto/1t).

to co ja chcę zrobić to - murowanie ścian działowych i skośnych , styropian pod podgłówke, gruntowy projekt ogrzewania podgłowego , dobór i parametryzacje pompy ciepła powietrze - woda, instalacje elektryczną, układanie paneli, malowanie, zapewne skręcanie i montaz kuchni (będe to modelował 3D a później wykonanie na CNC w firmie) i coś tam na pewno jeszczze będzie (być może ocieplenie z kolega.., ma firmę)

Takie rzeczy jak stan zero, strop(jakkikolwiek by to był), konstrukcja i pokrycie dachowe, tynki firma


@Sativium, czy te wiazary to są takie pewne, nigdy na żywo konstrkcji tego nie widzałem... później jest pieprzenia z robienie  sufitów..
Czyli generalnie lepiej znaleźć gotowy projekt z kątem dachu 35  stopni niż po prostu bawić się w adaptacje na samym poczatku..?

@Kaizen,
czyli uderzać w BK  24x24x59 , jakiej konkretniej firmy.
Dzisiaj z mojej miejścowości dzwoniła właścicielka i mówiła, że coraz większa dostepność BK bo wcześniej był dramat i w ogóle prognozowała wstrzymać sie z zakupem stali, bo ma spaść do 4k brutto, dzisiaj mówiła, że od wczoraj cena 50zł na tonie poleciła..

Co takiego fajnego jest w tym:
Arosę II - przecież to zwykła stodoła.

Lena Eko - piękny dom... ale ten dach przy 35 stopniach... (jeb... urzędniki...)

Pisałem do gminy wczoraj maila , odnośnie MPZP , czy da się jakąś to przerobić (aby był np, 30 stopni mozliwy ) itd, i oczywiscie zero odpowiedzi


@zeusik 6

Pani ze składu odemnie mówiła, że będzie mieć w ofercie BK za 12zł brutto (ogólnie wysłalem do kilku składów oferty na pustaki  porotherm, BK, stal itd, żeby mieć podglad na aktualne ceny)


Podoba mi się ta dyskusja o BK na mokro, bo też słyszałem, że jak się buduje BK to od razu trzeba przykrywać, bo niby wilgoci nie lubi...(nie znam się to nie odpowiadałem)

----------


## Frofo007

> @Frofo007  projekty, które mi się podobają mają mniejszy kąt nachylenia dachu... w mojej Gminie to jakaś porażka, stodołe kur.. czy garaz możesz postawić o mniejszym kącie nachylenia, ale dom już nie. Socjalizm .
> 
> Nie planuje robić stropy samego, pisałem o murowaniu ścian , nie o stropie.
> 
> Mam totalną rozkmnię, nie chce poddasza użytkowego i nigdy nie będzie. Jaki strop robić - drewniany, wiązary, gęstrożebrowany, żelbetowy.
> Jakie to w ogóle są wartości pieniądza i czasu budowy... (firma to będzie robić), jaki rząd różnicy...


Mnie to też mega wkurzało, że nie mogłem sobie zrobić domu jaki chciałem i teraz mam skosy na poddaszu i mniej ustawne pokoje.  Dobrze sobie przeczytaj warunki zabudowy / mpzp bo u mnie były takie rzeczy jak np. szerokość elewacji, wysokość minimalna i maksymalna okapu dachu, czy dach ma być równoległy czy prostopadły do drogi i inne tego typu głupoty. 

Odnośnie Twojego pytania o strop - też się na tym nie znam. Także odpowiem Ci jak myślę i w razie czego mam nadzieję, że mnie ktoś poprawi.
W domu parterowym (o ile nie napiszę zaraz jakiejś głupoty), dobrym rozwiązaniem jest całkowity brak stropu, jedynie robi się wieniec wokół domu. Do tego dach na wiązarach. Te wiązary są tak zaprojektowane, że na górze wychodzi jeszcze jakiś fajny strych. Także na te wiązary dobrze jest dać jakąś podłogę typu deska / płyta OSB.

----------


## fotohobby

> Skoro coś wiesz i skończyłeś odpowiednią szkołę to wytłumacz -> udowodnij laikowi.
> Dla mnie to jest pozbawione logiki, że ciężka ściana i lekka ściana ma takie same szanse w zderzeniu z tirem. Bo dochodzimy do absurdu, w którym hipotetyczna ściana ważąca 0,1 tony, 0,5 ton, 5 ton, 50 ton - zachowa się tak samo. Wytłumacz inżynierze jak to możliwe.
> .


Uważasz, że kilkadziesiąt szt bloczków z silikatu będzie dla Tira zauważalnie większą przeszkodą, niż kilkadziesiąt bloczków z BK ?
To takie pytanie naprowadzające, po tym, jak we wcześniejszym poście pisałeś o 5 i 15 tonach

Drewno jest bez wątpienia lżejsze od silikatu, ale ściana z bala zachowa się przy takim zderzeniu lepiej, niż ściana z silikatu.
Dziwne, prawda ?

----------


## Frofo007

> Uważasz, że kilkadziesiąt szt bloczków z silikatu będzie dla Tira zauważalnie większą przeszkodą, niż kilkadziesiąt bloczków z BK ?


Przecież wszystko zależy od sytuacji - od prędkości tira, wagi, kąta uderzenia w ścianę itd. Tiry raczej rzadko wjeżdżają czołowo w ścianę, zazwyczaj pewnie jadą równolegle do budynku i uderzają w ścianę bardziej równolegle pod nie dużym kątem natarcia lub ewentualnie w narożnik budynku.

Ale to uważasz, że tir przejedzie przez dom i dalej będzie jechać a kierowca nawet nie zauważy?  :big tongue:  Tutaj masz przykładowy wjazd tira na chatę: https://ocdn.eu/pulscms-transforms/1...XNBLDNAnaBoTAB

Rozumiem, że Twoim zdaniem to iż ściana jest np. 3 razy cięższa nie zwiększa szansy, że tir się od niej odbije gdy uderzy pod niewielkim kątem?

Tutaj masz jak auto zmieniło kierunek siły (mówiąc nie fachowym językiem siła muru je odepchnęła) i auto pojechało wzdłuż budynku: https://doba.pl/media/powiaty/dzierz...7_1280x720.jpg




> Drewno jest bez wątpienia lżejsze od silikatu, ale ściana z bala zachowa się przy takim zderzeniu lepiej, niż ściana z silikatu.
> Dziwne, prawda ?


A kto powiedział, że dziwne? Teraz porównujemy podobne do siebie (konstrukcyjnie) materiały o różnej wadze i w konkretnym przypadku. Pisałem też, że silikaty mają wysoką odporność na ogień, ściana z drewna ma podobną? Jak widzisz bez sensu porównywać coś o czym nie piszemy.




> To takie pytanie naprowadzające, po tym, jak we wcześniejszym poście pisałeś o 5 i 15 tonach


Ale co, to ściana nie może ważyć 15 ton?  :big grin:  nikt takiej ściany nie wymurował czy o co chodzi?  :big grin:  Załóżmy, że tir uderza w narożnik budynku tak, że naprzeciwko tira jest cała długość ściany (skoro ściana nie może ważyć 15 ton to niech waży 10  :big grin:  (tak robię sobie jaja)). Czy ma to różnicę ile ta ściana waży i jaką ma odporność na ściskanie? Czy tir nie będzie tej ściany ściskać i czy masa całej tej ściany nie przeciwstawi się energii tira? Bo Ty uważasz, że masa ściany nie ma znaczenia (tak dla przypomnienia).

Chciałbym też abyś zauważył, że obecnie chyba znakomita większość silikatów ma zamki i to całkiem solidne. Także podczas uderzenia to nie jest tak, że zaprawa będzie się kruszyć a ściana wpadnie z łatwością do środka tylko te zamki podejrzewam, że przeniosą siłę uderzenia w jakimś stopniu na sąsiednie bloczki. Sąsiednie na sąsiednie itd. Więc nawet uderzenie równoległe pod jakimś tam kątem w ścianę pewnie przenosi jakieś siły na sporą część tej ściany jak nie całą i część budynku np. słup żelbetonowy jeśli jest gdzieś w tej ścianie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Teraz patrz mądralo: 
> 
> XPS 300: odporność na ściskanie: 0,3MPa, waga m3: około 33kg
> Beton komórkowy 500: odporność na ściskanie: 2,5MPa, waga m3: 500kg
> Beton komórkowy 700: odporność na ściskanie: 4MPa, waga m3: 700kg
> Silikaty: odporność na ściskanie: 15MPa, waga m3: 1600kg
> Beton: czym wyższa klasa odporności na ściskanie tym cięższy.
> Stal: odporność na ściskanie: 200MPa, waga m3: 7900kg.


Jednak brniesz w tezę, że wystarczy zważyć beton aby określić jego odporność na ściskanie? Jakoś takiej metody nikt nie stosuje.

Szkło 1000MPa.
I co z tego wynika? Bunkrów jakoś ze szkła nie budują "mądralo".

----------


## Kaizen

> Co takiego fajnego jest w tym:
> Arosę II - przecież to zwykła stodoła.


Dalej kupujesz elewacje? Ja funkcjonalność i TCO.
Dla mnie Arosa II ma idealny układ pomieszczeń. Hydraulika skondensowana tak, jak tylko można (minimalizacja kosztów instalacji i strat na CWU). Ławy tylko po obrysie. Brak ściany kolankowej. Prosta bryła (w Lenie bez sensu wcięcie, które zmniejsza PU a zwiększa koszty).
Pokaż mi inna "zwykłą stodołę"  o podobnej funkcjonalności - to Ci wytłumaczę różnice.

----------


## Qbiak20

Właśnie rozliczylem się z projektantem za mój indywidualny projekt. Parterowka 119m, wiązary, dach kopertowy 25stopni-7tys polskich złociszy. Będę budował z solbetu

----------


## zeusik6

Arosa i Lena jeśli chodzi parterówki to najlepszy stosunek funkcjonalności do wyglądu (w arosie wywalam dach dwuspad). Ale nie każdemu się takie coś może podobać, Arosa ma w końcu 16m długości, może przypominać stodołę i ja to zupełnie akceptuje jeśli ktoś mówi, że się jemu nie podoba. Druga kwestia nie każdy zwłaszcza w mieście ma działki by umieścić arosę, bo jak doliczymy jakiś garaż na działce to wyjdzie że potrzeba jakieś 10 arów terenu by nie życ w ścisku.

Ale co do funkcjonalności i taniosci się zgodzę

----------


## Ratpaw

> Właśnie rozliczylem się z projektantem za mój indywidualny projekt. Parterowka 119m, wiązary, dach kopertowy 25stopni-7tys polskich złociszy. Będę budował z solbetu


7 tysięcy razem z branżówką?

----------


## Frofo007

> Jednak brniesz w tezę, że wystarczy zważyć beton aby określić jego odporność na ściskanie? Jakoś takiej metody nikt nie stosuje.


A gdzie ja postawiłem taką tezę? Przecież to Ty ją postawiłeś, ja napisałem tylko, że zazwyczaj im cięższy beton tym ma większą odporność na ściskanie. Musisz nauczyć się czytania ze zrozumieniem.




> Szkło 1000MPa.
> I co z tego wynika? Bunkrów jakoś ze szkła nie budują "mądralo".


A jaki masz koszt m3 żelbetonu a jaki m3 szkła? Rozumiem, że o szybach pancernych nie słyszałeś? Moje 2 pytania nadal są aktualne:

1. Udowodnij to co wcześniej napisałeś, że beton i żelbeton ma tą samą odporność na ściskanie.
2. Że moje stwierdzenie: "zazwyczaj czym materiał budowlany ma wyższą odporność na ściskanie tym więcej waży" jest nieprawdziwe.

Ps. będziesz dalej brnąć czy przyznasz się, że znowu nie masz racji?

----------


## Mokebe

> Arosa i Lena jeśli chodzi parterówki to najlepszy stosunek funkcjonalności do wyglądu (w arosie wywalam dach dwuspad). Ale nie każdemu się takie coś może podobać, Arosa ma w końcu 16m długości, może przypominać stodołę i ja to zupełnie akceptuje jeśli ktoś mówi, że się jemu nie podoba. Druga kwestia nie każdy zwłaszcza w mieście ma działki by umieścić arosę, bo jak doliczymy jakiś garaż na działce to wyjdzie że potrzeba jakieś 10 arów terenu by nie życ w ścisku.
> 
> Ale co do funkcjonalności i taniosci się zgodzę


Myślę że faktycznie oba domy bardzo fajnie zaprojektowane jak na masówkę, ja widzę tylko kilka problemów:

- "standardowe" duże przeszklenia - cudne do górskiego domku, IMO beznadziejne w gęstej zabudowie. Ja mam niestety wszędzie dookoła sąsiadów (gęsta zabudowa, centrum miejscowości" i duże przeszklenia to tylko coś, za co trzeba będzie sporo zapłacić a potem konsekwentnie zasłaniać, bo somsiad patrzy  :wink:   Ale to w dużej mierze kwestia lokalizacji. Dla obszarów z widokiem na pole/las świetne, do mojej działki słabiuteńkie.
- elementy ozdobne na elewacji (ale nie trzeba ich robić oczywiście) - cena, cena, cena  :sad: 
- wentylacja grawitacyjna w projekcie.

oprócz tego bardzo fajny domek. Ja zrobiłem inaczej w swoim projekcie indywidualnym, tj. nie zrobiłem dużego salonu (kwestia tego, jak chcemy żyć, mi duże pomieszczenie do oglądania netflixa niepotrzebne i byłby to trochę zmarnowany metraż, za to potrzebne mi jest pomieszczenie warsztatowe do grzebania w elektronice), plus dużo mniejsze przeszklenia sumarycznie (i tak muszę zasłaniać roletami, więc płacenie za nie w tym miejscu nie miałoby sensu).

W razie czego mogę wyburzyć ścianę sypialni i uzyskać 30m^2 samego salonu (100m^2 powierzchni), kuchnia jest osobno i ma 10m^2 bo jestem zdecydowanym fanem rozdzielania pomieszczeń mieszkalnych od gospodarczych  :wink:  Kwestia preferencji oczywiscie.

Moja chatynka wyglądała tak na przełomie SSO i SSZ https://i.imgur.com/hSEdfOP.png gdyby kogoś ciekawiło.

Koszt budowy wyniósł 210k za SSZ, z czego robocizna sumarycznie koło 80k (niestety - Warszawa - licząc za SSO, dach, okna i drzwi). Warto dodać, że dla kiepskich warunków gruntowych - piach nośny dopiero na 120cm, wcześniej torf i glina.

Nie wiem, ile kosztowałaby mnie taka Arosa, sądząc po dużych przeszkleniach i większej powierzchni to pewnie więcej po cenach z 2021. Pewnym źródłem oszczędności byłoby też całkowite zrezygnowanie ze ściany kolankowej i potencjalnej adaptacji poddasza, to jednak ucięłoby drogę do potencjalnego powiększenia metrażu domu ze 100m^2 do ~150m^2 w przyszłości, a fajnie mieć taką możliwość kosztem "nietragicznym".

----------


## Kaizen

> Myślę że faktycznie oba domy
> [...]
> - wentylacja grawitacyjna w projekcie.


O których domach piszesz? Bo i Arosa II i Lena Eko mają w standardzie rekuperację.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jaki masz koszt m3 żelbetonu a jaki m3 szkła? Rozumiem, że o szybach pancernych nie słyszałeś?


I mają więcej niż 1000MPa odporności na ściskanie, niż zwykłe? Czy ten parametr jest bez znaczenia, skoro samoloty weszły w dwie wieże jak w masło i argument o TIRze vs wytrzymałość na ściskanie jest od czapy?

----------


## Mokebe

> O których domach piszesz? Bo i Arosa II i Lena Eko mają w standardzie rekuperację.


Arosa 1

https://lipinscy.pl/projekt/arosa/

Ta nie ma. Fajnie, że jest wariant z rekuperacją.

----------


## zeusik6

> Pewnym źródłem oszczędności byłoby też całkowite zrezygnowanie ze ściany kolankowej i potencjalnej adaptacji poddasza, to jednak ucięłoby drogę do potencjalnego powiększenia metrażu domu ze 100m^2 do ~150m^2 w przyszłości, a fajnie mieć taką możliwość kosztem "nietragicznym".


 na wstępie zaznaczę że to moje zdanie i nie musisz się z nim zgadzać.

Wg mnie jeśli budujesz parterówke  to albo budujesz parterówke i nie robisz nic więcej, albo jeśli masz plany "na zaś" a może coś wypali to budujesz poddasze, najwyżej kładziesz wełne na strop i na górze nic nie robisz (jedynie wstawiasz okna). Czemu to mówie? Koszt może nie jest tragiczny ale wygląd kwestia gustu. Mi się nie podobają domy które mają "podkręcone" właściwości bo moze cos sie wydarzy.

Tak samo jak niektorzy podnoszą ścianki w poddaszach na 5-6 pustaków!  :no:  no to już wolałbym położyć jeszce pięc i mieć pełne piętro niż się bawic w stylu : mięć wygode jak na piętrze, ale tanim kosztem i niech będzie poddasze. Albo akceptuje skosy, albo nie. Podstawową różnicą u ciebie a w poddaszu byłby pewnie kąt dachu, który już ladnie by wyciągnął dom do góry i zniwelował proporcje. Osobną kwestią pozostaje jak otwierać okna połaciowe przy 5-6 pustakach ścianki, z drabiny?

----------


## Mokebe

Jasne, zgadzam się. Ja zdecydowałem się podnieść tę ścianę kolankową o 2 pustaki, zrobić wzmocnienie pod przyszłe skucie stropu pod schody i wstawić nadproże tam, gdzie byłoby dodatkowe okno (niepotrzebne mi obecnie). Koszt oczywiście był, ale podniesienie ściany kolankowej "później" jest praktycznie niemożliwe (albo nieludzko kosztowne bo chyba wiąże się z usunięciem dachu, wieźby i zrobieniem tego od nowa). Oczywiście dom trochę przez to traci na walorach wizualnych, ale to nie jest mój docelowy dom, zamierzam kupić działkę leśną w przeciągu kilku lat, bo zawsze o takiej marzyłem. 

A w 2020 z powodu szału na działki musiałem kupić "coś" by nie zostać z palcem w de, ładnej leśnej nie udało się znaleźć, kupiłem tą tuż przed ogromnym skokiem cenowym.

Patrząc też z perspektywy odsprzedaży po latach, to taki potencjał adaptacyjny ludzie myślę docenią i będzie to po prostu łatwiej sprzedać. Bo można to użytkować jako dom 100m^2, a można trochę w to włożyć i uzyskać dom 150m^2 w ramach potrzeby. 

Docelowy dom dla siebie widziałbym tak  :wink:  

https://www.dom.pl/wp-content/upload...2187333649.jpg

Mi się bardzo podobają te nowoczesne bryły z płaskim dachem

Oczywiście na 2020 i przy moich zarobkach nie byłem w stanie sobie pozwolić ani na wymarzone 2-3k m^2 działki leśnej w sensownej odległości od Warszawy, ani na taki dom, który pewnie kosztowałby 2x tyle co mój. Wybrałem na co mnie było stać, nie żałuję, zwłaszcza w perspektywie drogich kredytów  :wink:  Może w 2024-2025 będzie już po kryzysie, ceny będą znów w dołku, ja się odkuję i wtedy kupię docelową działkę.

Natomiast osobie, która planuje dom "docelowy" (czyli pewnie 99.999% ludzi) polecałbym tak jak napisałeś, zbudować dom pod potrzeby docelowe - albo od razu piętrowy, albo konsekwentnie parterówka, żadnych dziwacznych półśrodków które finalnie ani nie są użyteczne, ani tanie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mi się nie podobają domy które mają "podkręcone" właściwości bo moze cos sie wydarzy.
> 
> Tak samo jak niektorzy podnoszą ścianki w poddaszach na 5-6 pustaków!  no to już wolałbym położyć jeszce pięc i mieć pełne piętro


Często MPZP/WZ nie dopuszczają piętrowych i wybór jest parterówka czy poddasze.
Też chciałem mieć opcję na adaptację poddasza - ale zwyczajnie taka opcja kosztuje straszne pieniądze. Ściana kolankowa, szczytowa, więźba inna bo ważna możliwość aranżacji przestrzeni, strop musi mieć większą nośność, schody trzeba zrobić (albo przewidzieć na nie miejsce - czyli tracimy kilka m2 na parterze), piony pociągnąć.
Znacznie taniej wydłużyć dom o te 3m i mieć te 25m2 w pełni funkcjonalnej przestrzeni.

----------


## zeusik6

Widuję cuda gdzie obok stoi nowy piętrowy dom, a sasiad buduje poddasze prawie takiej samej wielkości. Jeden to piękny dom z dwoma kondygnacjami a drugi wielki potworek z małym (w stosunku do elewacji) skośnym dachem, to nie dla mnie. Wolalłbym wydłużyć dom tak jak piszesz niż iść w góre, z tym że niektórych może ograniczać po prostu mały grunt albo chcą na upartego wybudować dom dla auta. 

Dom z płaskim dachem który pokazałeś jest ok, mi też sie podobają te bryły, ale gryzie mnie ten wielki taras na górze z którego, mając dużą połać zieleni wokół, nikt korzystał nie będzie. Coś na wzór balkonów w domach z poddaszem.

----------


## Mokebe

A co do kosztów to na pewno ściany szczytowe/kolankowe to zbędny koszt. Nie pamiętam, ile u mnie poszło pustaków - można policzyć. 

Dom ma około 13m szerokości i około 9m głębokości jeśli dobrze pamiętam, pojedynczy pustak ma 37,5 cm długości i są trzy rządki takowych. W przybliżeniu (pomijam docinane, etc) trzeba więc 44 metry = 117 cegieł *3 = 351 cegieł. Szczytu tak dokładnie nie policze bom leniwy, ale widzę, że 8 rządków i trójkąt, więc z grubsza po 100 cegieł na każdy szczyt (strzelam), mamy łącznie koło 550 cegieł.  Ze cegłę płaciłem 5,2zł netto plus 8% VAT = 5,6zł sztuka, razem koło 3000zł. Do tego zaprawa, powiedzmy 500zł (totalnie strzelam, widzę że na cement wydali 250).

Robocizna za ściany kolankowe/szczytowe, wieniec i rdzeń to było zdaje się 5000, z czego i tak by ten wieniec trzeba było zrobić, więc powiedzmy, że za kolana i szczyty była połowa (2500).

Mogłem zatem oszczędzić 6000zł odpuszczając ścianę kolankową i szczytową.

Czy cena więźby by się zmieniła przy dachu kopertowym? strzelam, że nie za bardzo. Metraż pewnie wyszedłby podobny. ja mam prostą więźbę bez deskowania. 

Koszt wstawienia okna w ścianę szczytową i ocieplenia szczytów pewnie zrównoważonyby został większą robocizną za więźbę/wykończenie dachu kopertowego oraz większą potrzebną powierzchnię blachodachówki (nie tylko ze względu na dodatkowe skosy, ale i dłuższy system rynnowy oraz większą ilość odpadów w przypadku blachodachówki w długich arkuszach). 

Strop... tak, więzary na pewno wyszłyby taniej niż Teriva. Prawdopodobnie nie trzeba byłoby robić fundamentu pośrodku domu (strzelam, nie wiem) bo strop byłby lżejszy, to dobre kilka tysięcy oszczędności plus kilka tysięcy na samym stropie. Ale jest znów coś, co równoważy. Przy Terivie mogę po prostu klepnąć na suficie tynk za 40 zł z metra (co daje 4000zł materiał+robocizna). Przy więzarach zdaje się muszę zrobić podwieszany sufit (porawcie mnie, jeśli się mylę), a podwieszany sufit to na drogim mazowszu od 150 zł z metra, więc nie wiem, czy ponownie oszczędności by nie zostały "pożarte" na etapie deweloperskim - do wykończenia sufitu dopłaciłbym dobre 11000zł. Taki problem z tymi oszczędnościami, że jeden etap tańszy, ale za to drugi droższy...

Więc sumarycznie myślę, że to fikuśne poddasze, poza kosztem "wizualnym" (wyższa ściana, gorsza proporcja dachu do ścian) nie wiąże się z aż tak ogromnymi dopłatami jak sugerował Kaizen, przynajmniej w moim wypadku, gdzie jest najtańsza blachodachówka w dużych arkuszach. Myslę, że 5000 - 10000zł drożej całościowo drożej a w zamian jednak powierzchnia, którą można wykorzystać do różnych celów (niekoniecznie adaptować pod poddasze użytkowe, ja planuję tam obecnie dużą siłownię) oraz argument przy sprzedaży, że dom jest przygotowany do "stosunkowo łatwej" (TIA) adaptacji pod większy metraż o jakieś 50m^2. Jeżeli się mylę, to proszę o poprawki.

----------


## Frofo007

> I mają więcej niż 1000MPa odporności na ściskanie, niż zwykłe? Czy ten parametr jest bez znaczenia, skoro samoloty weszły w dwie wieże jak w masło


Jaka była grubość tych okien?  :big grin:  Zastanów się czy gdyby taka grubość jak szyby okien miała ściana z betonu to czy by samoloty nie wleciały  :big grin:  A przecież bunkry robią z betonu  :big grin: 
Tobie to chyba trudno jest zrozumieć, że istotna jest grubość materiału i szyba jeśli miałaby 25cm grubości bardzo dobrze by chroniła budynek przed uderzeniami skoro stosunkowo cienkie szkło kuloodporne chroni przed kulą z pistoletu.

Pomyśl logicznie - jak duże są okna, jak cienkie są szyby i jakie obciążenia znoszą podczas dużych wichur. To niby nie jest wytrzymały materiał?





> i argument o TIRze vs wytrzymałość na ściskanie jest od czapy?


Bo Ty tak uważasz?  :big grin:  Jak niby podczas uderzenia w ścianę nie działają siły ściskające?  :big grin:  Działają różne siły, ale ściskające też.

Rozumiem, że teraz będziesz zmieniał temat i nie odpowiesz na 2 głupoty, które napisałeś?

1. Udowodnij to co wcześniej napisałeś, że beton i żelbeton ma tą samą odporność na ściskanie.
2. Że moje stwierdzenie: "zazwyczaj czym materiał budowlany ma wyższą odporność na ściskanie tym więcej waży" jest nieprawdziwe.

"Fajną" masz taktykę dyskusji w rozmowach, w których nie masz racji.

----------


## zeusik6

Nie mylisz się Mokebe, mniej wiecej jest tak jak piszesz. Wiązary fajna sprawa, duzo tu osob poleca, no ale wlasnie. Czy wyjdą taniej jesli parter zabudowujesz sufitem podwieszanym? Ciężko powiedzieć wg mnie koszt bedzie podobny. A jesli ktos chce miec graciarnie na gorze to w wiazarach za duzo nie zdzialasz. 

Poza efektem wizualnym nie ma zadnych przeciwskazan do podnoszenia scianki kolankowej tylko pytanie czy wolalbys cale zycie patrzec na ten dom

https://malgorzata-chrzanowska.mojab...hrzanowska.jpg

czy na ten?

https://agadam26.mojabudowa.pl/pliki...r_agadam26.jpg

----------


## Mokebe

Zdecydowanie ten drugi  :wink:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Więc sumarycznie myślę, że to fikuśne poddasze, poza kosztem "wizualnym" (wyższa ściana, gorsza proporcja dachu do ścian) nie wiąże się z aż tak ogromnymi dopłatami jak sugerował Kaizen, przynajmniej w moim wypadku, gdzie jest najtańsza blachodachówka w dużych arkuszach. Myslę, że 5000 - 10000zł drożej całościowo drożej a w zamian jednak powierzchnia, którą można wykorzystać do różnych celów (niekoniecznie adaptować pod poddasze użytkowe, ja planuję tam obecnie dużą siłownię) oraz argument przy sprzedaży, że dom jest przygotowany do "stosunkowo łatwej" (TIA) adaptacji pod większy metraż o jakieś 50m^2. Jeżeli się mylę, to proszę o poprawki.


Znaczy 10000 zł trzeba dopłacić do użytkowego poddasza? Sama termoizolacja będzie kosztować te pieniądze. Jak kiedyś mierzyłem temperaturę na moim nieużytkowym poddaszu, to wyszło 55C! Przed tym nie uchronisz się 30-ma cm wełny. Okna dachowe to nie żadne okna, tylko takie lepsze świetliki - nic w nich nie widać, tylko niebo  :smile:  Kiedyś znajomy otworzył takie okno, bo było duszno. Wyszedł z domu, a w międzyczasie przyszła burza i zalała mu całe poddasze. Dosłownie wszystko pływało - doliczysz koszt prawdopodobnego remontu do kalkulacji?  :smile:

----------


## zeusik6

ja mysle, ze mu chodzilo ze tyle wyjdzie drozej ale gdyby nie konczyc poddasza tylko podnosząc scianke kolankowa.

----------


## Mokebe

Tak, dokładnie. Doprowadzenie poddasza do stanu użytkowego to już kwota przekraczająca 100 000 zł.

----------


## Frofo007

Z poddaszem użytkowym (pozostawionym w stanie "do wykończenia) nie jest aż tak kolorowo jak się wydaje. Przede wszystkim trzeba mieć schody. Schody to jest miejsce na schody - powiedzmy dodatkowe 5m2 (licząc 5tyś za m2) koszt 25tyś. Do tego same schody dajmy na to 15 tyś. To już mamy 40tyś. Wypadałoby zrobić jakieś okna - kolejne tysiące. Jak będą okna to będzie gorąco, więc trzeba to zaizolować - kolejne tysiące. I to tak idzie. Nie wiem czy dobrze pamiętam ale wydaje mi się, że gdy robiłem wylewkę to woda z wylewki przeciekała przez strop. Jeśli więc pamięć mnie nie myli to już w ogóle trzeba zrobić rurki ogrzewania podłogowego wraz z styropianem + wylewki. Także to się tak tylko wydaje, że się dołoży parę złotych.

Odnośnie sufitów podwieszanych po 150zł za m2 - cena wydaje mi się mega wysoka. To robi się stosunkowo prosto tylko trzeba mieć laser. Płyta GK ma ponad 3m2, są specjalne urządzenia (koszt około 400zł) wspomagające pracę montażu. Ogólnie na płaskim suficie bez skosów jest to prosta, szybka i przyjemna robota.
Natomiast zrobienie stropu jest to moim zdaniem wyższa szkoła jazdy i uważam, że cena też jest dużo wyższa od sufitów podwieszanych z GK.

Także podsumowując: robiąc strop z myślą o tym aby w przyszłości zrobić poddasze użytkowe - sporo dodatkowej kasy.
Robiąc strop z myślą posiadania strychu na graty - pewnie taniej wyjdą wiązary i też można mieć strych.

----------


## Ratpaw

Mój teść wybudował dom z wieloma featurami "tak na wszelki przypadek": dodatkowe nadproża w ścianach (bo może okno tu zechcę zrobić), strop drewniany na poddaszu, schody betonowe na to poddasze, pokój mieszkalny i łazienko-pralnia w piwnicy, ogrzewany garaż, taras 40m2 nad parterem.. i co? Poddasze służy za magazyn kartonów i bombek choinkowych, taras wybetonowany, bez okładzin - nie używany. Pokój w piwnicy to kolejny magazyn, łazienka w piwnicy za zimna do kompania się. Za to przez lata w kuchni były samorobne meble z sosny, na podłogach najtańsze linoleum, 

Moim zdaniem takie "przyszłościowe" rozwiązania to wynik kiepskiego projektu, niezdefiniowane potrzeby, chciwość na metry kwadratowe itd.

----------


## zeusik6

Dokładnie, dlatego ja jestem zero jedynkowy w tym temacie. Albo parter i niech sie dzieje wola nieba, najwyżej upcham rodzinę na parterze albo robię od razu górę tj poddasze z dachem o kącie nachylenia taki jak występuje w typowych poddaszach i wykańczam. 

Zazwyczaj te "przydasie" leżą i czekają na lepsze lub gorsze czasy , które nie nadchodzą.

----------


## Kaizen

> Robocizna za ściany kolankowe/szczytowe, wieniec i rdzeń to było zdaje się 5000, z czego i tak by ten wieniec trzeba było zrobić, więc powiedzmy, że za kolana i szczyty była połowa (2500).
> 
> Mogłem zatem oszczędzić 6000zł odpuszczając ścianę kolankową i szczytową.


Nie zapomniałeś o EPS, elewacji?
Wieniec na wysokości stropu robisz tak czy inaczej - na ścianie kolankowej musisz zrobić drugi.
Ścianę szczytową podniosłeś o tyle samo, co wysokość kolankowej - więc liczysz obwód x wysokość ściany kolankowej.
Do tego niektóre koszty mogą wzrosnąć, bo np. HDS przy braku ściany kolankowej sobie poradzi z wrzuceniem więźby, a ze ścianą kolankową nie i koszty wrzucenia więźby wzrastają. Podobnie może się podnieść więcej, niż stawka x m2 wykonawca elewacji, bo wyższych rusztowań będzie potrzebował.

Ale można też podejść inaczej. Powierzchnia ściany kolankowej i podwyższenia szczytowej niech będzie 0,75m x 44m obwodu = 33m2
A co, jakbyś zamiast tego wydłużył dom tak, żeby powierzchnia elewacji wzrosła o to 33m2? Wychodzi jakieś 11mb ściany czyli dom dłuższy o 5,5m * 9m = 49,5m2 w pełni użytecznych m2. Pieniądze zaoszczędzone na schodach przeznaczasz na pokrycie kosztów powiększonego dachu a oszczędności na tynkach zamiast sufitów podwieszanych na poddaszu z nawiązką pokryją koszty wydłużenia fundamentów. I gratis jeszcze dostajesz kilka m2 zwolnionych przez schody.




> Czy cena więźby by się zmieniła przy dachu kopertowym? strzelam, że nie za bardzo. Metraż pewnie wyszedłby podobny. ja mam prostą więźbę bez deskowania.


Czy kopertowy, czy dwuspadowy to osobna kwestia. Natomiast jak się nie przejmujesz przestrzenią na strychu, to konstruktor gdzie chce wali słupy i krokwie mogą być cieńsze. Albo jeszcze cieńsze wiązary kratownicowe możesz zamontować.




> Przy Terivie mogę po prostu klepnąć na suficie tynk za 40 zł z metra (co daje 4000zł materiał+robocizna).


Ja 4 lata temu płaciłem 55zł/m2. x 115m2 byłoby to ponad 6 000zł
Do tego za wynajem szalunków zapłaciłem 5500 zł
Beton po odjęciu wieńca i podciągów - 14,5m3 (3000zł)
Stal licząc, że wieniec by był tak samo zbrojony jak ławy - 1,7t sam strop (4000zł)
Nie wiem, jak aktualne ceny - ale razem to mnie kosztowało 18500 zł + 10K zł robocizna. Podział ceny robocizny na etapy był dosyć umowny, więc nie wiem, ile by ekipa wyceniła same wieńce, zamiast szalowania i zbrojenia całego stropu. Ale pewnie razem byłoby znacznie bliżej 25K niż 20k zł. 




> Przy więzarach zdaje się muszę zrobić podwieszany sufit (porawcie mnie, jeśli się mylę), a podwieszany sufit to na drogim mazowszu od 150 zł z metra, więc nie wiem, czy ponownie oszczędności by nie zostały "pożarte" na etapie deweloperskim - do wykończenia sufitu dopłaciłbym dobre 11000zł. Taki problem z tymi oszczędnościami, że jeden etap tańszy, ale za to drugi droższy...


Ja płaciłem jakieś 140zł (trochę sufitów podwieszanych mam - np. w małych łazienkach żeby nie wyglądały jak wysoka studnia). Razem z gładzią i wycinaniem otworów. 140zł. Część sufitów mam, więc od tego trzeba by odjąć od moich 115m2 18m2 i gdybym miał wiązary, to do sufitów podwieszanych dopłaciłbym 13580zł.
Zostaje ponad 10K na dołożenie do wiązarów. Byłoby taniej i to znacząco. Ale też znacząco gorsza akustyka i akumulacja.
Niech będzie oszczędność na wiązarach zamiast lanego stropu - 5K zł.

----------


## Mokebe

Ok, dzięki za poprawki. Brzmi sensownie. Jeśli chodzi o tynki, to ręczę za 42-44zł m^2 nawet w Warszawie - w razie czego mogę podać namiar. Mówimy o tynku lekkim, pod malowanie (bo stwierdziłem, że nie chcę robić gładzi, podoba mi się lekko chropowaty wygląd ściany) - jeżeli liczysz z gładzią, to będzie odpowiednio drożej, naturalnie. Z tym, że gładzie to jednak coś, czego nie musisz robić, więc myślę, że uczciwiej jednak nie liczyć jako koszt obowiązkowy.

Jeśli chodzi o EPS czy elewację, to nie, nie zapomniałem. Uznałem, że koszt dopłaty do nich zrównoważy większą robociznę za więźbę/wykończenie dachu kopertowego, jak również za większą ilość wybranego pokrycia (chociaż tutaj to zależy, w przypadku blachodachówki będzie potrzeba więcej arkuszy bo będą większe straty na skosach - w końcu mamy dwie dodatkowe powierzchnie na planie trójkąta, niewdzięczne do zrobienia z prostokątnych arkuszy, w przypadku ceramiki już niekoniecznie bo nie będzie takich strat). Dałem około 9000 PLN za wykończenie dachu (robocizna) i kolejne 1000 za wykończenie dwóch głupich kominów (ałć). Dwuspadowy. Materiał sumarycznie chyba 21k kosztował. Na kopertowym materiał byłby na bank droższy (25k?), robocizna też o kilka k górę bo to jednak sporo więcej pracy (tak na wieźbie, jak i wykończeniu). To z grubsza równoważy koszt zrobienia dodatkowej elewacji IMO. Mogę się mylić, ale na pewno nie jest tak, że to jakiś drastycznie odmienny koszt o tysiące PLN gdy porównamy te dwa tematy (trudniejszy dach vs. wykończenie dodatkowej elewacji kolankowo-szczytowej).

Oczywiście wszystko jest tutaj bardzo umowne. Bo jak ktoś odpłynie z oknami np. w ścianach szczytowych i samym dachu, to jasne, będzie bardzo drogo. Ja zrobiłem pojedyncze okno w jednej ze ścian szczytowych. W przypadku dachu kopertowego musiałbym pewnie zrobić 1-2 okna dachowe. Myślę, że koszt minimum podobny.

Myślę, że mój dom bez szczytów i ściany kolankowej, z kopertowym dachem i więzarami mógłby rzeczywiście być o te 10k tańszy, może nawet ponad, plus odrobinę ładniejszy. Ale oczywiście coś za coś - brak możliwości adaptacji, odpowiednio mniej metrów na poddaszu z uwagi na skosy ze wszystkich stron i brak ściany kolankowej. Wątpię, by starczyło miejsca na siłownię  :wink:  Do decyzji inwestora, co jest istotniejsze. Ja dodatkowo kierowałem się myślą "co będzie łatwiej potem sprzedać", dla typowego budującego to chyba nie jest aż tak istotne, bo mało kto buduje dom z myślą o użytkowaniu go tylko kilka lat jak ja  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

[QUOTE=Frofo007;8139780]



> Tiry raczej rzadko wjeżdżają czołowo w ścianę, zazwyczaj pewnie jadą równolegle do budynku i uderzają w ścianę bardziej równolegle pod nie dużym kątem natarcia lub ewentualnie w narożnik budynku.


Jakieś dane w tym temacie ?
bo równie dobrze może być tak:
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...AAAAB0AAAAAEAY
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...YQMyhMegQIARB4
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...YQMyg-egQIARBc
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...MygJegUIARC-AQ




> Załóżmy, że tir uderza w narożnik budynku tak, że naprzeciwko tira jest cała długość ściany (skoro ściana nie może ważyć 15 ton to niech waży 10  (tak robię sobie jaja)). Czy ma to różnicę ile ta ściana waży i jaką ma odporność na ściskanie? Czy tir nie będzie tej ściany ściskać i czy masa całej tej ściany nie przeciwstawi się energii tira?


Oczywiście, że się przeciwstawi, z podobnym skutkiem co z ściana z BK, bo dysproporcja mas jest zbyt duża.




> Chciałbym też abyś zauważył, że obecnie chyba znakomita większość silikatów ma zamki i to całkiem solidne. Także podczas uderzenia to nie jest tak, że zaprawa będzie się kruszyć a ściana wpadnie z łatwością do środka tylko te zamki podejrzewam, że przeniosą siłę uderzenia w jakimś stopniu na sąsiednie bloczki. Sąsiednie na sąsiednie itd. Więc nawet uderzenie równoległe pod jakimś tam kątem w ścianę pewnie przenosi jakieś siły na sporą część tej ściany jak nie całą i część budynku np. słup żelbetonowy jeśli jest gdzieś w tej ścianie.


Dobra, to nie ma sensu - coś sobie ubzdurałeś, ale jeśli masz dzięki temu spać spokojnie, to śpij.
Ja tego problemu nie mam.
Wymuruj sobie ścianę z silikatów z tymi "solidnymi zamkami"  (całe 5mm  :smile: ) i wybij z niej bloczek. 
Możesz się jarać ścianą o masie 15ton, jeśli była by betonowa i zbrojona, bo wówczas miała by szanse pracować na całej dłudośći i całą masą
Dobrze, że napisałeś o rdzeniach betonowych, bo one poprawiają sytuację, z tym, że częściej widzę je w domach z BK właśnie (szczególnie w narożach)

Ogólnie rzecz biorąc - popłynąłeś z tą tezą. Silikat ma tyle zalet, że nie trzeba na siłę wymyślać kolejnych.
Przy ruchliwej drodze przyda się raczej z uwagi na akustykę, a nei zapewnienie większego bezpieczeństwa przy "zderzeniu z tirem". 
Tu wystarczy solidniejsze ogrodzenie

----------


## ranerd

> Dalej kupujesz elewacje? Ja funkcjonalność i TCO.
> Dla mnie Arosa II ma idealny układ pomieszczeń. Hydraulika skondensowana tak, jak tylko można (minimalizacja kosztów instalacji i strat na CWU). Ławy tylko po obrysie. Brak ściany kolankowej. Prosta bryła (w Lenie bez sensu wcięcie, które zmniejsza PU a zwiększa koszty).
> Pokaż mi inna "zwykłą stodołę"  o podobnej funkcjonalności - to Ci wytłumaczę różnice.



Po czym poznaje się, że ławy są tylko po obrysie?

Mi ten projekt w ogóle się podoba, wejście do domu bez żadnego stylistycznego upieknienia...

Jaki beton komórkowy bys polecił do budowy...?





> Właśnie rozliczylem się z projektantem za mój indywidualny projekt. Parterowka 119m, wiązary, dach kopertowy 25stopni-7tys polskich złociszy. Będę budował z solbetu


To już z adaptacją?

Ale CI zazdroszczę możliwości dachu 25 stopni...




> Arosa i Lena jeśli chodzi parterówki to najlepszy stosunek funkcjonalności do wyglądu (w arosie wywalam dach dwuspad). Ale nie każdemu się takie coś może podobać, Arosa ma w końcu 16m długości, może przypominać stodołę i ja to zupełnie akceptuje jeśli ktoś mówi, że się jemu nie podoba. Druga kwestia nie każdy zwłaszcza w mieście ma działki by umieścić arosę, bo jak doliczymy jakiś garaż na działce to wyjdzie że potrzeba jakieś 10 arów terenu by nie życ w ścisku.
> 
> Ale co do funkcjonalności i taniosci się zgodzę



Ja teren mam, jakieś 38x52m  i nie mogę nic dla siebie znaleźć...

W Arosie brakuje mi szpiżarki.

A Lena piękna sprawa... Nie ma nawet jakiegoś króczka prawnego, aby obejść MPZP, 400 metrów obok mnie jest dom, praktycznie z dachem płaskim, ale to nie młody dom...




> Arosa 1
> 
> https://lipinscy.pl/projekt/arosa/
> 
> Ta nie ma. Fajnie, że jest wariant z rekuperacją.



Ta Arosa lepiej wygląda przez ten daszek nad wejściem i schodki, ale Kaizen powie  , że to bym kupił przez elewacje..



@zeusik6 - decyduje się na parterówke bez planów w razie w...
Jak już pisałem tak się los potoczył, że aktualnie jestem singlem ( lat 29), chce parterówke z 3 pokojami,
nawet jak będę miał rodzinę 2+3 , to zawsze ja z przyszła małżonką mogę spać w dużym salonie i też będzie,
Choć najpierw to musze mieć żone hah(już prawie miałem )






> Nie zapomniałeś o EPS, elewacji?
> 
> Ja 4 lata temu płaciłem 55zł/m2. x 115m2 byłoby to ponad 6 000zł
> Do tego za wynajem szalunków zapłaciłem 5500 zł
> Beton po odjęciu wieńca i podciągów - 14,5m3 (3000zł)
> Stal licząc, że wieniec by był tak samo zbrojony jak ławy - 1,7t sam strop (4000zł)
> Nie wiem, jak aktualne ceny - ale razem to mnie kosztowało 18500 zł + 10K zł robocizna. Podział ceny robocizny na etapy był dosyć umowny, więc nie wiem, ile by ekipa wyceniła same wieńce, zamiast szalowania i zbrojenia całego stropu. Ale pewnie razem byłoby znacznie bliżej 25K niż 20k zł. 
> 
> 
> ...


Szczzerze to oszczedność na poziomie 5000zł między wiązarami a lanym stropem ( w przypadku metrażu 115m^2) to w sumie żadna oszczedność i według mnie znacznie lepiej taki lany strop wygląda ... 

A jak z kolejnymi etapami, czy jak się ma lany strop a wiązary, to konstrukcja samego dachu pokazuje jakieś róznice w kosztach?


Tynki mega drogo, u mnie gość 500metrów odemnie ma firme tynkarską, ceny to jakieś 34-35m^2 (u brata w 2021 robił za 32m^2)

----------


## Frofo007

> Napisał Frofo007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakieś dane w tym temacie ?


Danych nie mam, ale jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo, że tir jadący równolegle z budynkiem zderzy się z nim czołowo? Moim zdaniem dużo prawdopodobniejszy jest szerszy wachlarz możliwości. Z resztą to jest oczywiste.




> Oczywiście, że się przeciwstawi, z podobnym skutkiem co z ściana z BK, bo dysproporcja mas jest zbyt duża.


Ściana 5 ton i 15 ton - bez różnicy - ok to skoro skończyłeś odpowiednie studia to wytłumacz jak to jest, że dla tira to nie robi żadnej różnicy czy materiał jest 3 razy cięższy czy lżejszy i to jakie ma parametry na ściskanie. Ściskania tam nie ma? A na rozrywanie mocniejszy jest BK czy silka?




> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc - popłynąłeś z tą tezą. Silikat ma tyle zalet, że nie trzeba na siłę wymyślać kolejnych.
> Przy ruchliwej drodze przyda się raczej z uwagi na akustykę, a nei zapewnienie większego bezpieczeństwa przy "zderzeniu z tirem". 
> Tu wystarczy solidniejsze ogrodzenie


No super. Powiedział gość, który uważa, że czy ściana waży 0,1, 5, 50, 500 ton to jej masa nie ma znaczenia podobnie jak gęstość czy odporność na ściskanie. Czy ściana jest z kartki papieru czy z silki to nie ma znaczenia bo tir i tak po tym przejedzie a kierowca nawet nie zauważy  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Dobra, nudzisz mnie, wiec zagram trochę Twoją kartą - przedstaw badania, ewentualnie symulację, że podczas uderzenia TIRa budynek z silikatu zapewnia zauważalnie lepszą ochronę mieszkańcom,  niż budynek z BK




> Powiedział gość, który uważa, że czy ściana waży 0,1, 5, 50, 500 ton to jej masa nie ma znaczenia


A to jest kłamstwo. Możesz zacytować ?

----------


## mastur

Z perspektywy czasu uważam, ze piętrowy dom jest lepszy

----------


## Frofo007

> Dobra, nudzisz mnie


A ty mnie więc uznajmy, że to bezsensowna dyskusja i się z niej wycofajmy.




> A to jest kłamstwo. Możesz zacytować ?


Tak mogę:

"Z tym Tirem to popłynąłeś, bo silikat nie daje żadnej korzyści w stosunku do betonu komórkowego"

Tutaj stwierdzasz, że nie ważne czy ściana waży x kg czy 3 razy x kg to nie ma żadnego wpływu na kontakt z tirem - Twoim zdaniem. A skoro to nie ma żadnego wpływu to przecież każdy rząd wielkości x3 też nie ma wpływu jeśli to jest czynnik obojętny.

Edit:

To Ty jesteś inżynier z odpowiedniego kierunku. Czy jeśli silikaty są z zamkiem i tir walnie w ścianę to czy nie występują wówczas siły ściskania?

Tu masz silikat, z którego ja akurat budowałem swój dom: https://realbud.com/userdata/public/...idocznosci.jpg

Tam masz 3 zamki. To jest twardy solidny materiał, kuć w tym to prawie jak w betonie (wiem bo kułem  :big tongue:  i mam porównanie do BK). Czy jeśli tir walnie w taką ścianę to nie ma tam żadnych sił ściskających Panie inżynierze?

----------


## Kaizen

> Po czym poznaje się, że ławy są tylko po obrysie?


Po przekroju i grubości ścian na rzucie. No i w projekcie oczywiście też widać.




> Jaki beton komórkowy bys polecił do budowy...?


Klasy 500 jaki akurat ma dobrą cenę w okolicznych składach o typowych wymiarach. Byle biały a nie szary z jakimiś popiołami czy innymi odpadami.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tak mogę:
> 
> "Z tym Tirem to popłynąłeś, bo silikat nie daje żadnej korzyści w stosunku do betonu komórkowego"


Oczywiście, że nie daje, bo przy przegrodzie niejednorodnej, podatnej na wyboczenie o (zaledwie) 3 krotnej różnicy wagi  jedno i drugie zostanie zburzone. 
Zastaw ważyć może 40ton a energia kinetyczna jest iloczynem kwadratu prędkości i masy. I przeciwstawia sie jej część ściany o kilkukrotnie mneijszej masie
Poza tym, nie widzę tam wartości mas, które wstawiałeś:  0,1, 5, 50itp
Jeśli  masz masz DANE, w nie twoje WYDAJE MI SIĘ, to podaj, już raz o to prosiłem

Cały czas uparcie pomijasz fakt, że to ogrodzenie przyjmuje impet uderzenie i że jesli i jadący równolegle TIR zjedzie z drogi, to ogrodzenie nie powinno pozwolić mu na wjazd na posesję na której mogą być przecież ludzie. 
Że najbardziej narażonymi domami są te zlokalizowane na zakręcie, a tam lierunek uderzenia jest prostopadły i twoje "solidne zamki 5mm" nid nie dadzą.
I że jeśli ktoś ma fobię pt "TIR uderzający w dom" to powinien postawić solidne ogrodzenie, bo inaczej może zginąć na włąsnym trawniku, albo pod zburzoną ścianą




> Tu masz silikat, z którego ja akurat budowałem swój dom: https://realbud.com/userdata/public/...idocznosci.jpg
> 
> Tam masz 3 zamki. To jest twardy solidny materiał, kuć w tym to prawie jak w betonie (wiem bo kułem  i mam porównanie do BK). Czy jeśli tir walnie w taką ścianę to nie ma tam żadnych sił ściskających Panie inżynierze?


Wow, trzy zamki o głebokości 5mm  :smile: 
Jak Tir uderzy pd kątem 45 to wytrzymałość na ściskanie nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia, bo wybije bloczki do wewnątrz i wjedzie tam za nimi

Nadal chcesz  dyskutować na temat tej absurdalnej zalety ?

----------


## Frofo007

> Nadal chcesz  dyskutować na temat tej absurdalnej zalety ?


Nie chcę  :big tongue: , choć uważam, że mam rację  :big tongue:

----------


## ranerd

> Po przekroju i grubości ścian na rzucie. No i w projekcie oczywiście też widać.
> 
> 
> 
> Klasy 500 jaki akurat ma dobrą cenę w okolicznych składach o typowych wymiarach. Byle biały a nie szary z jakimiś popiołami czy innymi odpadami.



Jak to widzisz , w projekcie Arosa II między salonem 1.3 i pokojem 1.4 widać na rzucie grubsza ściane, taką jak w obrysie.
A reszta wewnątrz budynku jest mniejsza. Nie widzę tam możliwości pobrania dodatkowych rzutów.


Beton komórkowy = gazebeton ?

----------


## zeusik6

zalezy jaki bedziesz miał strop. Jesli betonowy to musza byc sciany nosne w srodku, te grubsze na rysunkach. Jesli zmienisz na wiazary wszystkie sciany w srodku moga byc dzialowe. Wiazary to nie tania sprawa, ale oszczedzasz na lawach fundamentowych i scianach nosnych w srodku domu. Ja nie jestem przekonany do wiazarow, bo nie lubie sufitow podwieszanych, zreszta nie daj Boze w razie pozaru caly dach wali ci sie na łeb do srodka domu. Jak ci sie zajmie poddasze w stropie betonowym masz do odbudowy tylko poddasze caly dach, a przy wiazarach cala chata sie zjara, chyba ze sasiadujesz z jednostka gasnicza

----------


## J&D

> zalezy jaki bedziesz miał strop. Jesli betonowy to musza byc sciany nosne w srodku, te grubsze na rysunkach. Jesli zmienisz na wiazary wszystkie sciany w srodku moga byc dzialowe. Wiazary to nie tania sprawa, ale oszczedzasz na lawach fundamentowych i scianach nosnych w srodku domu. Ja nie jestem przekonany do wiazarow, bo nie lubie sufitow podwieszanych, zreszta nie daj Boze w razie pozaru caly dach wali ci sie na łeb do srodka domu. Jak ci sie zajmie poddasze w stropie betonowym masz do odbudowy tylko poddasze caly dach, a przy wiazarach cala chata sie zjara, chyba ze sasiadujesz z jednostka gasnicza


Jak ci się dach zawali w trakcie pożaru i spadnie to wszystko na strop betonowy a strażacy użyją wody to strop spęka i też będzie do wymiany.
Spalone wiązary usuniesz a co z betonowym stropem zrobisz?

----------


## Ratpaw

Jak sobie radzą mieszkańcy domów drewnianych?

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak to widzisz , w projekcie Arosa II między salonem 1.3 i pokojem 1.4 widać na rzucie grubsza ściane, taką jak w obrysie.


Rzeczywiście - przegapiłem że jest jedna ściana nośna równoległa do krótszych ścian zewnętrznych. Pewnie konstruktor uznał, że warto przewiązać ściany przy stropie drewnianym dla usztywnienia konstrukcji.

BK= gazobeton.




> Jak ci się dach zawali w trakcie pożaru i spadnie to wszystko na strop betonowy a strażacy użyją wody to strop spęka i też będzie do wymiany.
> Spalone wiązary usuniesz a co z betonowym stropem zrobisz?


Jak na stropie masz 40cm wełny to stropowi betonowemu nic nie grozi. Drewniany też pewnie przetrwa i na głowę się nie zawali, ale wiązary trzeba będzie całe wymienić

----------


## zeusik6

z pożarem na poddaszu przy wiazarach to ja sie obawiam ze cale pokrycie wyląduje na podłodze parteru, czyli meble podłoga rtv jak strażacy zaczną to lać wodą to juz mozemy pożegnać. Strop betonowy zatrzyma spadające pokrycie nawet jak go zleją wodą straty będa mniejsze niz przy wiazarach. 

Oby ludzie zdazyli uciec, bo obawiam sie ze w przypadku pożaru te metalowe blaszki spinające wiązar szybko puszczają.

----------


## Ratpaw

Problem dotyczy tylko wiązarów w parterówce czy niemal każdego domu z użytkowym poddaszem? Ręka w górę kto ma użytkowe poddasze niedrewniane  :smile:

----------


## ranerd

Dobra,

czyli coś w końcu udało mi się ustalić.

Budowa z Betonu komórkowego 24x24x59 klasy 500.
Strop żelbetowy mimo wszystko.

Teraz jedynie projekt...

Powiem Wam, że dalej choruje na ten 4 spad, 7km odemnie gość stawia dom i zaczeli dach robić  4 spadówka..., fajnie taki niski.
Patrze na ich MPZP (bo to już inna gmina)  i oni kur... mogą mieć minimalny kąt nachylenia dachu na poziomie 25 stopni...  mega to niesprawiedliwe.

Nie da się tego w jakiś sposób obejść... jakiś urzędach co sobie wymyślił i mamy się do tego stosowac.. popie..

----------


## Ratpaw

> Budowa z Betonu komórkowego 24x24x59 klasy 500.
> Strop żelbetowy mimo wszystko.
> 
> Teraz jedynie projekt...


 :Lol: 

Może jednak odwróć kolejność  :wink:

----------


## ranerd

Panowie, troche przemyśleń ostatnio miałem

Dostałem między innymi odpowiedź z gminy:



```
W odpowiedzi na Pana e-mail Urząd Gminy Laskowa niniejszym informuje, iż zgodnie z zapisami MPZP , przy zabudowie mieszkaniowej jednorodzinnej nachylenie głównych połaci dachowych musi mieścić się w przedziale 35 stopni - 55 stopni.

Mieliśmy kilka przypadków kiedy Starosta odmówił wydania pozwolenia na budowę  przy innym kącie nachylenia połaci dachowych.
```


W związku z tym, temat dachu kopertowego umarł.
Został dach dwu spadowy.

Oglądałem sporo filmików na YouTube, kto sam budował, opisy analizy i jakieś przemyślenia
I nawet odnośnie stropu, widziałem np. taki:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Visk...%C5%82dom25tys

Tutaj strop drewniany to taniocha...
Może faktycznie sobie darować ten strop lany (stal u mnie już 3890zł netto, a widziałłem na olx, że ktoś wystawił nawet 6ton stali za 3300zł/tona)..

Co do projektów, to wybór w zasadzie został między dwoma podobnymi..

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mokka-WOF1072
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...udowie-LUZ1000

Jest też projekt mokki z stropem drewnianym  - tez pare stówek by oszczedził człowiek na adaptacje..


Tylko znowu nie widziałbym (a się mieszczą), jak ustawić dom na działce, w którą stronę lepiej, jak myślicie?

Oto zdjęcia mojej działki.

----------


## zeusik6

Przeciez sa projekty z dachem czterospadowym ktore spelnia wymagania 35-55, chociazby ten. I jest wg projektu na wiazarach.

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tk34-WAK1062

----------


## ranerd

> Przeciez sa projekty z dachem czterospadowym ktore spelnia wymagania 35-55, chociazby ten. I jest wg projektu na wiazarach.
> 
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tk34-WAK1062


Wiem, że są,

ale ich koszt jest droższy niż dach 2 spadowy i efekt wizualny przy kącie 35 stopni, nie jest taki, jak przy 25 czy 30 stopniach.

----------


## zeusik6

jak tam sobie chcesz, powierzchnia dachu zostanie taka sama czy to dwuspad czy czterospad, wykonanie może droższe i więcej odpadów, ale czy aż taka różnica będzie? wątpie, jesli doliczysz szczyty w dachu dwuspadowym. Jest film w internecie chyba u goscia domza150tys ktory ten problem opisuje

----------


## ranerd

> jak tam sobie chcesz, powierzchnia dachu zostanie taka sama czy to dwuspad czy czterospad, wykonanie może droższe i więcej odpadów, ale czy aż taka różnica będzie? wątpie, jesli doliczysz szczyty w dachu dwuspadowym. Jest film w internecie chyba u goscia domza150tys ktory ten problem opisuje


Tak, jest takie coś,
@Kaizen o tym wspominał:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwwI...aszBudowlaniec

U mnie w okolicy za robocizne dachu 4 spadowego biorą krocie, rozumiem, że odpada kawałek elewacji, murowania itd, czy nawet można robić bez rusztowania : murowanie, ocieplanie, elewacje. Są to duże plusy.

Tylko w moim odczuciu, pięknie taki dach kopertowy wygląda przy kącie dachu 25-30.
Przy 35 , mam wrażenie, jakby to był taki masywny.

Sam projekt domu, co podałeś - TK34 jest piękny. I chyba nawet @Kaizen by rzekł, że prosty jak dobrze widze, to ławy tylko po obrysie.

Tak swoją drogą, chyba całkowice pekła bańka budowlana, archon obniżył szacunkowe koszty swoich budów(obserowałem jarząbki i widziałem ze szacowali SSZ 255tys netto dwa projekty, (teraz Projekt domu Dom pod jarząbem 8 (N) 236tys), a drugi( Projekt domu Dom pod jarząbem (N) ver. 2 243tys)

----------


## ranerd

> jak tam sobie chcesz, powierzchnia dachu zostanie taka sama czy to dwuspad czy czterospad, wykonanie może droższe i więcej odpadów, ale czy aż taka różnica będzie? wątpie, jesli doliczysz szczyty w dachu dwuspadowym. Jest film w internecie chyba u goscia domza150tys ktory ten problem opisuje


Tak, jest takie coś,
@Kaizen o tym wspominał:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwwI...aszBudowlaniec

U mnie w okolicy za robocizne dachu 4 spadowego biorą krocie, rozumiem, że odpada kawałek elewacji, murowania itd, czy nawet można robić bez rusztowania : murowanie, ocieplanie, elewacje. Są to duże plusy, ale czy to sie non omen kalkuluje.

Tylko w moim odczuciu, pięknie taki dach kopertowy wygląda przy kącie dachu 25-30.
Przy 35 , mam wrażenie, jakby to był taki masywny.

Sam projekt domu, co podałeś - TK34 jest piękny. I chyba nawet @Kaizen by rzekł, że prosty jak dobrze widze, to ławy tylko po obrysie.


-----------

Czas mija , a ja nadal się nie mogę zdecydować....
Chyba musicie pomóc...
----



Tak swoją drogą, chyba całkowice pekła bańka budowlana, archon obniżył szacunkowe koszty swoich budów(obserowałem jarząbki i widziałem ze szacowali SSZ 255tys netto dwa projekty, (teraz Projekt domu Dom pod jarząbem 8 (N) 236tys), a drugi( Projekt domu Dom pod jarząbem (N) ver. 2 243tys)

----------


## zeusik6

Czy pękła banka to nie wiem, wiem jedno.

Stał w marcu 8200 brutto, dziś 4900 brutto. Styropian leci, wykonawcy których prosiłem o wycenę piszą maile czy zdecydowałem się na nich bo mogliby za dwa tyg przyjść. Coś jest na rzeczy.

Między czym a czym się zastanawiasz?

----------


## ranerd

> Czy pękła banka to nie wiem, wiem jedno.
> 
> Stał w marcu 8200 brutto, dziś 4900 brutto. Styropian leci, wykonawcy których prosiłem o wycenę piszą maile czy zdecydowałem się na nich bo mogliby za dwa tyg przyjść. Coś jest na rzeczy.
> 
> Między czym a czym się zastanawiasz?


U mnie sstal jeszcze tańsza, można powiedzieć, że leci niemal dzień w dzień w dół:

https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/stal-zbr...&sliderIndex=0

To już około 4500 brutto.



--------


Zastanawiam się, czy wziaść ten projekt:
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mokka-WOF1072

czy może jednak dach kopertowy i projekt, który Ty proponowałeś....

Decyzja jedna na całe życie...

----------


## Nurek_

Wizualna wersja od zewnątrz to jedno. Ale Mokka jest bardzo fajnie rozplanowana wewnątrz - wiem bo sam się na niej wzorowałem przy swoim domu.

----------


## ranerd

> Wizualna wersja od zewnątrz to jedno. Ale Mokka jest bardzo fajnie rozplanowana wewnątrz - wiem bo sam się na niej wzorowałem przy swoim domu.


Własnie to jest to co mi się bardzo podoba.
Idealny rozkład pomieszczeń dla mnie - pomieszczenie techniczne, spiżarnia, kibelek, łaźienka, 3 pokoje itd.

----------


## zeusik6

to możesz iśc do architekta, niech Ci zrobi taką mokkę tylko z dachem kopertowym 35 stopni, Jest u mnie pare takich domków, troche góruje ten dach nad elewacją ale jako całośc myślę ze ładnie wygląda, zreszta przy domku 14x10 coś tu będzie wyglądać na wielkie? A już wiesz czy strop beton czy wiązary lub drewniany? I czym zamierzasz ogrzewac dom, mokka ma duża kotłownie pomiedzy salonem a pokojem, chyba na paliwo stałe, potrzebna Ci taka czy bys cos zmienial?

----------


## Nurek_

Też mam takie duże pomieszczenie mimo że ogrzewam pompą i pod tym względem mogłoby być dużo mniejsze. Ale mam w nim pralkę, suszarkę, pompę, odkurzacz centralny, zmiękczacz wody, duży zlew gospodarczy i miejsce na rozstawienie zwykłej suszarki. Jak najbardziej jest potrzebne i nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez niego.

Mokka z dachem czterospadowym będzie wyglądała kiepsko, bo jest wąska i długa. Dla dachu czterospadowego najlepsze są domy na planie zbliżonym do kwadratu

----------


## Kaizen

> Tylko w moim odczuciu, pięknie taki dach kopertowy wygląda przy kącie dachu 25-30.
> Przy 35 , mam wrażenie, jakby to był taki masywny.


Budujesz dom w Teksasie, gdzie będzie wyłaniał się zza widnokręgu? Bo z bliska, w polskich realiach dachu widzisz tyle, co nic. A jak go postawisz węższą ścianą do drogi, to nawet "przytłaczający" dach będą oglądać dwaj sąsiedzi (o ile ani oni, ani Ty nie posadzicie krzaków czy drzewek przy płocie).

----------


## ranerd

> to możesz iśc do architekta, niech Ci zrobi taką mokkę tylko z dachem kopertowym 35 stopni, Jest u mnie pare takich domków, troche góruje ten dach nad elewacją ale jako całośc myślę ze ładnie wygląda, zreszta przy domku 14x10 coś tu będzie wyglądać na wielkie? A już wiesz czy strop beton czy wiązary lub drewniany? I czym zamierzasz ogrzewac dom, mokka ma duża kotłownie pomiedzy salonem a pokojem, chyba na paliwo stałe, potrzebna Ci taka czy bys cos zmienial?


Raczej strop żelbetowy, stal tanieje.
Strop drewniany bardziej rozważałem jak wiązary,, ale kilka osób (po za forum) mówiło, że co żelbet to żelbet, a zrobienie sufitu podwieszanego w cale przyjemne nie jest.
Ale ostateczności jeszcze nie znam.

Ogrzewanie tylko Pompa ciepła powietrze - woda (monoblok). Ta duża kotłownia w MOKKA, mogłaby posłużyć dla umiejscowienia rozdzielaczy hydraulicznych, rozdzielnicy elektrycznej i osprzetu typu odkurzacz itd., deska do prasowania, mop .
Zostawiłbym jej te wymiary, naprawdę taka graciarnia może się przydać




> Też mam takie duże pomieszczenie mimo że ogrzewam pompą i pod tym względem mogłoby być dużo mniejsze. Ale mam w nim pralkę, suszarkę, pompę, odkurzacz centralny, zmiękczacz wody, duży zlew gospodarczy i miejsce na rozstawienie zwykłej suszarki. Jak najbardziej jest potrzebne i nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez niego.
> 
> Mokka z dachem czterospadowym będzie wyglądała kiepsko, bo jest wąska i długa. Dla dachu czterospadowego najlepsze są domy na planie zbliżonym do kwadratu


o i właśnie kolejne argumenty , żeby ta kotłownia czy pomieszczenie techniczne miało takie wymiary.




> Budujesz dom w Teksasie, gdzie będzie wyłaniał się zza widnokręgu? Bo z bliska, w polskich realiach dachu widzisz tyle, co nic. A jak go postawisz węższą ścianą do drogi, to nawet "przytłaczający" dach będą oglądać dwaj sąsiedzi (o ile ani oni, ani Ty nie posadzicie krzaków czy drzewek przy płocie).


Drzewka już z jednej strony są, ale one nie urosna duże (wrzucałem zdjęcie jak fizycznie działka wygląda).

----

Pewnie macie zemnie dużą beke, że nie mogę na nic sie zdecydować... Ale to jest decyzja na całe życie i nie chce tego zjeb... jak parę innych wydarzeń w życiu....

----------


## zeusik6

> Mokka z dachem czterospadowym będzie wyglądała kiepsko, bo jest wąska i długa. Dla dachu czterospadowego najlepsze są domy na planie zbliżonym do kwadratu


Czy ja wiem? Kalenica będzie miała jakąś tam długość ale nie będzie to wyglądało słabo, przynajmniej wg mnie. Są typowe projekty pod podobne wymiary i mają dachy czterospadowe. Jeśli bardziej kwadrat to dach będzie bez kalenicy, taki szczupak, co kto lubi. 

Spokojnie, pierwszy dom jest przeważnie dla wroga, co byś nie zrobił i tak wyjdzie w praniu jak byś inaczej to zrobił. Mokka wydaje się ok, normalny domek z trzema sypialniami, takich to multum na stronach z projektami. Popatrz też na szczegóły projektów, min wymiary pokoi czy Ci pasują bo niektóre parterówki potrafią mieć 8m2 pokoiki, coś w stylu pokoju w mieszkaniu w bloku. Sprawdź szerokość salonu porównaj do miejsca gdzie mieszkasz, wg mnie 5 metrów to minimum w salonie.

Swego czasu jak szukałem projektu to Tryton też przypadł mi do gustu, zobacz też go.

----------


## ranerd

Mokka to ma pokoiki po 12m^2.

Takie też mam w domu rodzinnym, gdzie mieszkam, wydaja się ok.

Co do salonu, ja w domu rodzinnym mam salon 50m^2... ogromny i dlługi, ale dom ma 3 kondygnacje (pewnie z 250m^2...).
Przy takim , to każdy salon będzie mały.

Tryton piękny dom, widać wyraźnie, że kopertówka przy 30 stopniach wygląda znacznie lepiej jak przy 35 stopniach...

Gdyby nie miał tak zjebanego MPZP... to bym się dawno nie zastanawiał... Najbardziej mnie wkur... że kilometr odemnie jest inna gmina już, i tam już można dach 30 stopni... Bareja by sie uśmiał.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie podjąłem decyzje, będę tworzyl tą Mokke:

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mokka-WOF1072

Wejście od strony  dojazdowej do działki(wrzucałem zdjęcia)...

Tylko kilka pytań od Was

1) Jaki wkoncu ten strop wybrać, większość na youtube przy parterówce nie robi monolitycznego stropu...
2)  Dachówka ceramiczna czy cementowa?
3) Najpierw szukać architekta do adaptacji i kupić dopiero projekt po rozmowie z nimi, czy kupić projekt i szukać architekta
4) kupować już materiały - Beton komórkowy (u mnie na pierwszym lepszym składzie solbet np 15,5brutto/szt z dojazdem), czy czekać do jesieni(i tak nie dostane wcześniej pozwolenia)
5) Coś z oknami kombinować?
6) Grzanie to pompa ciepła powietrze - woda(a może glikolem nawet, przeliczę to jeszcze)


Tak jak pisałem kiedyś, prace które wykonam sam(lub z tatą i znajomymi to) :
- murowanie sciean nośnych i działowych
- ocieplenie
- Instalacja elektryczna
- Podłogówka
- Podłoga(panele)
- Malowanie
- Skrecanie mebli itd.

----------


## zeusik6

1. ja bym brał betonowy, czemu? bo taki jest w typowym projekcie, zmiana na drewniany lub wiazary to pewnie bedzie koszt u projektanta. 
2. gdzie wygrywa cena tam bym brał
3. jesli jestes zdecydowany na 100% na ten projekt (ulozenie scian nosnych itp), a jedyne zmiany to zmiany nieistotne to bym bral projekt typowy
4. a ktoz to wie
5. wielkosc? rozmiar? bedziesz mial na to jeszcze czas, na etapie budowy mozna to zmieniac

----------


## casual

Kupując przez projektanta możesz jakąś stówkę czy dwie oszczędzić, często u nich trochę taniej. 
Co do wiązarów - kwestia czasu/ceny/użyteczności na czym ci bardziej zależy. 

Dom na wiązarach możesz zamykać dachem i oknami praktycznie tydzień po wymurowaniu ścian i zalaniu wieńca. Jeśli czas jest ważny to monolit tego nie przebije. 
Cena - wiązary+sufity podwieszane+podłoga pod stryszek dalej będą pewnie tańsze niż monolit+więźba. Ocieplić dokładniej możesz nasypem z wełny lub celulozy. 
Wiązar daje większą elastyczność w prowadzeniu instalacji WM, elektrycznej. Plusy monolitu - wiadomo.

----------


## Nurek_

Kupić projekt to jest 5 min. Na twoim miejscu bym się powstrzymał do momentu rozmowy z architektem.




> Cena - wiązary+sufity podwieszane+podłoga pod stryszek dalej będą pewnie tańsze niż monolit+więźba. Ocieplić dokładniej możesz nasypem z wełny lub celulozy. 
> Wiązar daje większą elastyczność w prowadzeniu instalacji WM, elektrycznej. Plusy monolitu - wiadomo.


Jako właściciel wiązarów, po podliczeniu wszystkiego, stwierdzam, ze wcale nie było specjalnie taniej niż bym zrobił monolit - przynajmniej w czasach kiedy się budowałem. Kwestia 5, może 10 tyś. Przy wiązarach jak policzysz sufity powieszane, jakieś deskowanie, OSB na stryszek itp - wyjdzie podobnie. Chyba że robisz bieda wersję, sam sufit podwieszany i na to sypiesz celulozę to może coś tam przyoszczędzisz.
Patrząc na to że klimat się zmienia i trąby powietrzne pojawią się i u nas - teraz robiłbym monolit. Jak porwie dach, to strop zostanie. Druga sprawa - wiem, ze planujesz parterówkę - i dobrze. Ale gdyby coś nieprzewidzianego w życiu się trafiło to zawsze przy monolicie możesz zaadaptować również poddasze - zwłaszcza że kąt dachu masz jaki masz. Podobnie przy ewentualnej sprzedaży domu, dla kupującego to może być spory plus, że poddasze będzie łatwiej ogarnąć

----------


## Sativum

> 1) Jaki wkoncu ten strop wybrać, większość na youtube przy parterówce nie robi monolitycznego stropu...
> 2)  Dachówka ceramiczna czy cementowa?
> 3) Najpierw szukać architekta do adaptacji i kupić dopiero projekt po rozmowie z nimi, czy kupić projekt i szukać architekta
> 4) kupować już materiały - Beton komórkowy (u mnie na pierwszym lepszym składzie solbet np 15,5brutto/szt z dojazdem), czy czekać do jesieni(i tak nie dostane wcześniej pozwolenia)
> 5) Coś z oknami kombinować?
> 6) Grzanie to pompa ciepła powietrze - woda(a może glikolem nawet, przeliczę to jeszcze)


1. strop drewniany lub brak - tanio, szybciej, łatwiej, ograniczone lub brak możliwości adaptacji poddasza. Monolit - drożej, wolniej, większą stabilność i odporność konstrukcji, możliwość adaptacji w razie potrzeby.
2. Co w dobrej cenie i wyglądzie.
3. Zdecydowanie najpierw architekt. 
4. Wróżenie. Przychylalbym się do tezy za 2023 może być tańszy. Na pewno w robociźnie , a w materiałach być może też (obecnie surowce tanieją, eksperty wieszcza kryzys)
5. Co kombinować? Zakup czy zmianę na inne?
6. Ok. Good for you.

----------


## Mokebe

Ja bym myślał jednak by poczekać do 2023.

Jeśli masz 15,5 zł brutto za solbet (Jak mniemam jeden bloczek gr. 24cm), to są to przysłowiowe ceny z dupy.

Ja płaciłem 6,6zł brutto za jeden bloczek w 2021, a ktoś, kto budował w 2017, płacił niecałe 3 zł.

Uważam, że przepłaciłem (powinien był dać max. 4.5zł, bo o tyle względem 2017 wzrosły zarobki - około 40%), ale 15,5zł to już kosmos który nie ma uzsadanienia w cenie. Zarobki od 2017 roku nie wzrosły pięciokrotnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja płaciłem 6,6zł brutto za jeden bloczek w 2021, a ktoś, kto budował w 2017, płacił niecałe 3 zł.


Ja w styczniu i lutym 2017 płaciłem po 7,1 zł za cały z piórowpustem (6,8 kosztowały bez). Nawet w tej ofercie nie zbliżyli się do 3, ba do 5zł/szt.

Weź no znajdź te 3 zł/szt w wątku z cenami.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...KONAWC%C3%93W)

----------


## Mokebe

Przyznam, że dowód anegdotyczny - twierdzenia sąsiada.

----------


## ranerd

Co do odpowiedzi:

Ad. 1 - A strop Terriva w porównananiu do stropu monolitycznego?

Ad. 3  Ok, będę szukał architekta jakiegoś. Jak to się robi ? Wysyła się, że sie chce taki i taki projekt domu, na takiej działce(numery i rzuty) oraz opisać konkretne zmiany jakie chce? Pytam, bo nie znam architekta żadnego, a chcesz do kilku wysłać to samo, żeby mieć porównanie oferty.

Ad. 4 Poważnie w 2021r. bloczek BK 24x24x59 kosztował w okolicach 7zl brutto?
Na stronie producenta:
https://www.solbet.pl/download-category/cenniki/
Za taki bloczek, oczekują kwoty 11,5zł netto( o klasie 500).
Ja rozumiem, że składy na pewno mniej płacą, bo biorą ilości, ale aż taka podwyższka na tym była??

Ad. 5 Co do okien, nie ma okien narożnych, kiedyś ktos pisał, że są one bardzo drogie, ale również pytanie bardziej tyczyło sie dla posiadaczy parterówek, czy trzeba je np. powiększyć czy coś? Dla lepszego nasłonecznienia.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Jako właściciel wiązarów, po podliczeniu wszystkiego, stwierdzam, ze wcale nie było specjalnie taniej niż bym zrobił monolit - przynajmniej w czasach kiedy się budowałem. Kwestia 5, może 10 tyś. Przy wiązarach jak policzysz sufity powieszane, jakieś deskowanie, OSB na stryszek itp - wyjdzie podobnie. Chyba że robisz bieda wersję, sam sufit podwieszany i na to sypiesz celulozę to może coś tam przyoszczędzisz.
> Patrząc na to że klimat się zmienia i trąby powietrzne pojawią się i u nas - teraz robiłbym monolit. Jak porwie dach, to strop zostanie. Druga sprawa - wiem, ze planujesz parterówkę - i dobrze. Ale gdyby coś nieprzewidzianego w życiu się trafiło to zawsze przy monolicie możesz zaadaptować również poddasze - zwłaszcza że kąt dachu masz jaki masz. Podobnie przy ewentualnej sprzedaży domu, dla kupującego to może być spory plus, że poddasze będzie łatwiej ogarnąć


To po kolei:
5 - 10 tysięcy za coś nieużywanego to jednak ogromny ale i tak nie całkowity wydatek! Przecież jeśli po poddasze z monolitycznym stropem ma być do zamieszkania, trzeba będzie dorobić schody za parenaście tysięcy i to od razu.Nie bierzesz pod uwagę, że podwieszane sufity to norma, bo można z nimi robić wszystko co się chce. Nawet w starych blokach ludzie robią sobie takie sufity.Strop monolityczny trzeba ocieplić - jak to zrobić tanio (bez OSB), żeby mieć twardą podłogę na strychu i nie mieć sufitów podwieszanych?Jak przyjdzie trąba powietrzna, to prędzej rozerwie więźbę dachową, czyli tak naprawdę wiązary tworzone na placu budowy. Jakość tej więźby w porównaniu do wiązarów prefabrykowanych zazwyczaj woła o pomstę do nieba. No ale ok, strop będzie na miejscu  :smile: Jeszcze łatwiej sprzedać dom z czerwonej cegły.....

----------


## Kaizen

> 1) Jaki wkoncu ten strop wybrać, większość na youtube przy parterówce nie robi monolitycznego stropu...
> 2)  Dachówka ceramiczna czy cementowa?
> 3) Najpierw szukać architekta do adaptacji i kupić dopiero projekt po rozmowie z nimi, czy kupić projekt i szukać architekta
> 4) kupować już materiały - Beton komórkowy (u mnie na pierwszym lepszym składzie solbet np 15,5brutto/szt z dojazdem), czy czekać do jesieni(i tak nie dostane wcześniej pozwolenia)
> 5) Coś z oknami kombinować?
> 6) Grzanie to pompa ciepła powietrze - woda(a może glikolem nawet, przeliczę to jeszcze)


Zawsze jest kwestia wyważenia użyteczności krańcowej. Czy dołożenie do kosztów kolejnej złotówki daje i użyteczność, która jest tego warta. I czy masz tę złotówkę do dołożenia. Generalnie nie warto oszczędzać tam, gdzie może to mieć poważne konsekwencje i być niemożliwe albo bardzo drogie do naprawienia (np. hydroizolacja  od gruntu). W tym kontekście:
ad 1 Przelicz i oceń, czy jesteś skłonny dopłacić za strop monolityczny którego jedyną wadą jest cena. Rezygnując ze stropu monolitycznego i tak poniesiesz koszty wieńca, podciągów które może i pewnie będą musiały być mocniejsze przy wiązarach z lekkim stropem. Do tego jak w gotowcu jest monolityczny to zapłacisz też za konstruktora co to przeliczy.
ad 2 Ja zmieniłem z cementowej na ceramiczną. Dałem się przekonać dekarzowi, że ceramiczna jest bardziej odporna na nasiąkanie i zamarzanie. I o ile od góry dachówki są zabezpieczone przed zawilgoceniem to od spodu nie - a tam wędruje para wodna, skrapla się i zamarza. To w naszym klimacie wiele cykli każdej zimy i ceramiczne są trwalsze. Ale sprawdź, jaka będzie różnica w cenie.
Ad 3 Zdecydowanie najpierw architekt i jego ocena projektu co do zgodności/trudności adaptacji do warunków lokalnych i MPZP. Przyzwoity zwróci Ci tez pewnie uwagę na rzeczy, których nie brałeś pod uwagę.
Ad 4 U mnie materiał dojeżdżał sukcesywnie i HDS ustawiał palety tam, gdzie ekipa chciała. Dźwiganie bloczków fundamentowych czy nawet BK zrzuconych w rogu działki spowalnia pracę i pewnie ekipa sobie doliczy coś za to. Ale jak zechcesz ruszyć wczesną wiosną, to zwiózłbym materiał na początek zanim mrozy puszczą bo potem może być problem z wjechaniem. O ile pompa betoniarki sięgnie dosyć daleko, to HDS już nie bardzo.
Ad 5 Jak salon od południa to jest IMO OK. Co najwyżej zastanów się, gdzie wstawić fixy które są znacznie tańsze, znacznie cieplejsze i szczelniejsze i nie wymagają konserwacji ani napraw.
Ad. 6 https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...9-I-POLICZ-SAM! Tylko nie bazuj na cieplowlasciwie

----------


## Kaizen

> 1. strop drewniany lub brak - tanio, szybciej, łatwiej, ograniczone lub brak możliwości adaptacji poddasza. Monolit - drożej, wolniej, większą stabilność i odporność konstrukcji, możliwość adaptacji w razie potrzeby.


Żeby dało się coś adaptować, to na starcie trzeba dorzuć ścianę kolankową, przewidzieć miejsce na schody i więźbę na to przygotować. Z zapasem zrobić instalację grzewczą i wentylacyjną. Nie ma sensu robić takich rzeczy na zapas bo może się przyda - to konkretne dziesiątki tysięcy. Było już o tym w tym wątku.

----------


## Nurek_

> To po kolei:
> 5 - 10 tysięcy za coś nieużywanego to jednak ogromny ale i tak nie całkowity wydatek! Przecież jeśli po poddasze z monolitycznym stropem ma być do zamieszkania, trzeba będzie dorobić schody za parenaście tysięcy i to od razu.


Nigdzie nie mówię że ma być do zamieszkania na teraz.Ma mieć ewentualną możliwość takiej adaptacji. Prawdopodobnie nigdy niewykorzystaną, ale moim zdaniem kilka tysięcy to nie jest dużo za taką opcję.




> Nie bierzesz pod uwagę, że podwieszane sufity to norma, bo można z nimi robić wszystko co się chce. Nawet w starych blokach ludzie robią sobie takie sufity.


Jak chcesz mieć jakiś bajer na suficie, to przy monolicie zrobisz tylko ten kawałek podwieszenia z bajerem, resztę tynkujesz.




> Strop monolityczny trzeba ocieplić - jak to zrobić tanio (bez OSB), żeby mieć twardą podłogę na strychu i nie mieć sufitów podwieszanych?


Każdy trzeba ocieplać. Na monolicie możesz np. rozłożyć styropian i dać na niego cienką OSB. Możliwości jest na pewno więcej niż przy wiązarach.




> [*]Jak przyjdzie trąba powietrzna, to prędzej rozerwie więźbę dachową, czyli tak naprawdę wiązary tworzone na placu budowy. Jakość tej więźby w porównaniu do wiązarów prefabrykowanych zazwyczaj woła o pomstę do nieba. No ale ok, strop będzie na miejscu


Tak, strop będzie na miejscu i nic ci na głowę nie spadnie.

----------


## ranerd

Tak w ogóle, 
Panowie skąd Wy te ceny po 7zł za beton komórkowy braliście,
poszukałem trochę archwalnie(tyle ile mogłem),
i np. tutaj post, zaraz przed pęknieciem banki w 2008r.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/archive/...p/t-89133.html

Albo tutaj, w 2010r, bloczki BK kosztowały 10zł (nie wiem czy netto czy brutto)
https://inzynierbudownictwa.pl/ceny-...artale-2014-r/


@Kaizen, w gotowcu jest akurat gestrożebrowany strop.

Chyba jednak skupię się ku monolitycznego stropu, wziąłem pod uwagę, że ktoś kto to będzie robił, będzie to robił któryś już raz,
a taki strop terriva by np. robił 1 raz w życiu i jeszcze by to zjeb... i by wyszło, że chytry traci dwa razy.

Ad. 3 Wyśle oferty i zobaczymy jaki będzie zwrot, czy tylko cena, czy np. już jakieś uwagi będą, typu nasłonecznienie itd...

Ad. 4 Tylko wiesz, ja chciałem się trochę zabezpieczyć, przed kolejnym wzrostem cen...


Ad. 5 Szczerze to nie mam pojecia, gdzie moga być okna fix, szczerze to by się chyba wszędzie przydały...


Panowie, nie myśle, że poddasze ma być uzytkowe.... tak to byśmy tutaj rozmawiali o domie z poddaszem użytkowym od podstaw, co na poczatku tematu, zostało przez Was usunięte z rozważań przy takim metrażu..

Tylko tak się zastawnaiam, w którym miejscu daje się takie zsuwane schodki na strych?

@Nurek jaki Ty masz strop w swojej parterówce?
I o co chodzi z tym, że łatwiej szprzedać dom z czerwonej cegły? Przecież w temacie zostało to tutaj jasno opisane, że dużo lepszy jest BK, nawet jak na składach pytałem się, to czerwona cegła od ręki, a BK dopiero się pojawia.

----------


## Ratpaw

> TI o co chodzi z tym, że łatwiej szprzedać dom z czerwonej cegły? Przecież w temacie zostało to tutaj jasno opisane, że dużo lepszy jest BK, nawet jak na składach pytałem się, to czerwona cegła od ręki, a BK dopiero się pojawia.


O to, że budowanie z takich cegiełek się nie opłaca, bo trwa zbyt długo. Idzie na to mnóstwo zaprawy, potrzeba naprawdę dobrego murarza, takiego starej daty. Ale, gdy jeden deweloper ogłosił, że ma mieszkania budowane w tej technologii, to zeszły na pniu przed wszystkimi innymi  :smile:  Ponoć najzdrowsza jest wypalana cegła.

Strop w miejscu, gdzie nie jest używany to też taka fanaberia, chyba, że komuś naprawdę zależy na solidności. Mity o przystosowaniu poddasza do mieszkania za x lat można sobie podarować, bo tego się nie robi. Jak sobie przeliczyłem kiedyś wyszło, że strop kosztowałby 30 tysięcy, tyle co więźba prefabrykowana wraz z OSB pod i nad dolnym pasem wiązarów. Mogłem bez problemu dać 48 cm wełny. Tyle, że ja zamierzam mieszkać na strychu, gdzie kiedyś miałem 55 stopni: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8140664




> Tylko tak się zastawnaiam, w którym miejscu daje się takie zsuwane schodki na strych?


Czasem będziesz wychodził tam w czasie zimy, więc lepiej dać schody w niewielkim zamykanym pomieszczeniu, ale nie za małym.

----------


## Kaire

A ja napisze tak

Buduj parterowke max 105m2.

Koszty te same co poddasze a moze i taniej. Odpadaja Ci schody +- conajmniej 25 tys.
Skosy - pewnie kolo 25 tez (kazdy rozsadny leje skosy) pozbiej zaluja ci co nie lali - i tylko maly % sie przyznaje do tego. 
Piony instalacji .
2 stropy .
Jeszcze tego dojdzie.   

+- wyjdzie z 50tys drozej poddasze i pietrowka niz parterowka.


 Nie sluchaj ludzie ktorzy rzucaja po 600 tys   
Za dom bo maja tam zloto przewaznie. Pompy ciepla fotowoltaike i rozne niepotrzebne rzeczy , ktore nigdy sie nie zwroca . 

Dozbieraj te 250 i rob stan surowy .

Nie sluchaj tych co pisze ze dom buduje sie 2 lata bo 90% domow nie buduje sie szybciej jak 4-5 lat. Na wsiach domy buduje sie kilk lat .  Tylko desperat buduje dom w 2 lata i placze pozniej ze co chwile cos odpada bo nie wyschlo. Dom ma przezimowac i koniec w ssz/sso. Na nastepny robisz instalacje i czekasz na gaz jak masz kase . 3 wykanczasz reszte. 4 wprowadzasz sie jak masz na czym spac i jesc . 5 6 7 8 wykanczasz  :wink:  to sa REALIA . A ci co postawili w 2-3 lata dostali od mamy i taty lub siedzieli x lat za granica ew nabrali kredytow  po 500tys i w tym momencie tego zaluja. Maja po 50-60 lat i odlozyli na to kase juz dawno .

Zobacz na archon fajne domy do tych 105/110 m. Koszta zawyzone z tego co sie orientowalem dosc sporo na cennikach wiec masz okienko . +-20-30 tys. Na sso/ssz.

----------


## Kaire

Domdam jesscze ze w te 600tys  wliczaja zazwyczaj - dzialke , przylacza , projekty , kostki , ogrodzenia. Trawniki niedlugo drzewa i kwiatki beda wliczac. A wliczanie dzialki kostki itp do budowy to jak ...... :wink:  Przyjedz do malopolski zobaczysz czym rozni sie dom budowany w 2lata od standardowego . Tym ze ten w 2 lata to przewaznie palac za miliony zwydziwiany lub budowany prze mame tate etc./na polmilionowym kredycie.

----------


## Mokebe

Koledzy, nakłamałem - ja rzeczywiście miałem 6.60zł za solbet:



(cena netto, należy doliczyć 8%, stąd 6,60)

ale 12cm grubości (bo na ściany działowe), więc w praktyce dawałem tyle, co Kaizen w 2017, tylko za bloczek o połowę cieńszy! To dobrze obrazuje skalę bańki i absurdu.

Stal zbrojeniowa wychodziła wtedy ok 4800zł/tona (wyliczając z masy i długości prętów żebrowanych płaciłem w cenie 4800 za tonę takowych, za cegłę ceramiczną (podrobę wienerbergera) o grubości 24cm płaciłem 5,20zł netto. etc.

Podtrzymuję, że przepłaciłem - w okresie 2017-2022 średnia pensja wzrosła o 40%, nie o 100%. Np. zamiast dać ~3500 na ściany działowe powinienem był dać 2500.Myślę, że docelowo ceny zejdą z tej spekulacji "logistyczno-covidowo-wojennej" i wrócą do cen, jakich możnaby oczekiwać po uwzględnieniu wzrostu średniej płacy w Polsce.

Teraz natomiast widzę, że ceny są jeszcze gorsze - najtańszy Solbet 12x24x59 klasy 500 na allegro kosztuje 8,45zł. Za tonę cementu chcą 600-660zł na olx (ja płaciłem 480).Najtańsza cegła ceramiczna 250x375x238 - 6,60zł (płaciłem 5,6 zł brutto). 

Koszt całkowity SSO wyniósł mnie 159k, SSZ - 213k. Bryła dwuspadowa, powierzchnia do wykorzystania ok. 150-160m^2, z czego 100m^2 do wykończenia (tj. parter) i pusta przestrzeń na poddaszu.


Co do poddasza, to jeszcze jedna uwaga: czy potrzebujecie dodatkowej przestrzeni?

Ja np. bardzo chciałem mieć przestronną siłownię - dokładanie metrów do bryły na parterze było niepożądane. O wiele taniej wyszło mi zrobienie jej na poddaszu. Robienie jej w osobnym budynku, etc. wyszłoby znacznie drożej i mniej komfortowo. A tak, to walnę tylko odpowiednią nawierzchnię amortyzującą upadek sztangi i można p*zgać w otoczeniu OSB i nieotynkowanych ścian, bo tam się nie idzie dla podziwiania widoków  :wink: 

Jeżeli poddasze ma być tylko na graty, to nie ma sensu robić ściany kolankowej, etc. bo to zbędny wydatek. Więzary, dach kopertowy. Żadnego gazu (tylko PC po obecnych cenach i ulgach), żadnych kominów. Ja swój dom projektowałem przy gazie za 10gr za 1kWh i nie było wtedy programu "Moje ciepło". Wystarczył rok i wszystko stanęło na głowie. Oczywiście tuż po wybudowaniu SSO  :wink:

----------


## ranerd

> O to, że budowanie z takich cegiełek się nie opłaca, bo trwa zbyt długo. Idzie na to mnóstwo zaprawy, potrzeba naprawdę dobrego murarza, takiego starej daty. Ale, gdy jeden deweloper ogłosił, że ma mieszkania budowane w tej technologii, to zeszły na pniu przed wszystkimi innymi  Ponoć najzdrowsza jest wypalana cegła.
> 
> Strop w miejscu, gdzie nie jest używany to też taka fanaberia, chyba, że komuś naprawdę zależy na solidności. Mity o przystosowaniu poddasza do mieszkania za x lat można sobie podarować, bo tego się nie robi. Jak sobie przeliczyłem kiedyś wyszło, że strop kosztowałby 30 tysięcy, tyle co więźba prefabrykowana wraz z OSB pod i nad dolnym pasem wiązarów. Mogłem bez problemu dać 48 cm wełny. Tyle, że ja zamierzam mieszkać na strychu, gdzie kiedyś miałem 55 stopni: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8140664
> 
> Czasem będziesz wychodził tam w czasie zimy, więc lepiej dać schody w niewielkim zamykanym pomieszczeniu, ale nie za małym.


U mnie brat ma dom 230m^2(jeszcze nie mieszka - SSZ), i tam nie było to robione na zaprawie, tylko na tym kleju(pisałem w temacie o tym, Kaizen mnie poprawił jak to się fachowo nazywa)

Poddasze nie będzie używane na pewno, to w pomieszczeniu technicznym, gdzie będzie mały schowek, zasobnik, rozdzielnica elektryczna, rozdzielacz hydrauliczny  jest dobrym miejscu na schody? czy może korytarz?






> A ja napisze tak
> 
> *Buduj parterowke max 105m2*.
> 
> Koszty te same co poddasze a moze i taniej. Odpadaja Ci schody +- conajmniej 25 tys.
> Skosy - pewnie kolo 25 tez (kazdy rozsadny leje skosy) pozbiej zaluja ci co nie lali - i tylko maly % sie przyznaje do tego. 
> Piony instalacji .
> 2 stropy .
> Jeszcze tego dojdzie.   
> ...



Pisałem w temacie, zdecydowałem się na 99% na projekt MOKKA 107m^2.
Sam jestem z małopolski i też wiem, że domy tutaj sie buduje wiele lat.

Mój plan, to 2 dwa lata ze swojej kasy, a pod koniec 2024 kredyt, chce odczekać ten cieżki czas recesji przed nami i kosmicznych cen energii.

Też uważam, że wliczania działki w koszt domu to absurd, kwoty 600tys równiez tu padały, ale ja działke już kupiłem w 2019r.
Dla mnie koszt zakupu działki to był inny projekt i w niczym nie zwiazany z operacją budowy.







> Koledzy, nakłamałem - ja rzeczywiście miałem 6.60zł za solbet:
> 
> 
> 
> (cena netto, należy doliczyć 8%, stąd 6,60)
> 
> ale 12cm grubości (bo na ściany działowe), więc w praktyce dawałem tyle, co Kaizen w 2017, tylko za bloczek o połowę cieńszy! To dobrze obrazuje skalę bańki i absurdu.
> 
> Stal zbrojeniowa wychodziła wtedy ok 4800zł/tona (wyliczając z masy i długości prętów żebrowanych płaciłem w cenie 4800 za tonę takowych, za cegłę ceramiczną (podrobę wienerbergera) o grubości 24cm płaciłem 5,20zł netto. etc.
> ...




Mi chodzilo o bloczki *24x24x59* .
Za bloczki 12x24x59 to ja w tym samym składzie co 24x24x59 kosztował 15,5zł brutto z dostawą, ten mniejszy kosztował 7,6zł brutto....

Jak duży masz dom?

----------


## Mokebe

Napisałem  :smile: 

"Bryła dwuspadowa, powierzchnia do wykorzystania ok. 150-160m^2, z czego 100m^2 do wykończenia (tj. parter) i pusta przestrzeń na poddaszu."

(oczywiście miało być "dach" dwuspadowy, nie bryła).

Liczę to jako 100m^2, natomiast byłoby to mylące z punktu widzenia SSZ, bo poza brakiem schodów to mam bryłę na 150 m^2 powierzchni użytkowej. Około. Ile by wyszło po dołożeniu ścian działowych - nie wiem.

----------


## ranerd

> Napisałem 
> 
> "Bryła dwuspadowa, powierzchnia do wykorzystania ok. 150-160m^2, z czego 100m^2 do wykończenia (tj. parter) i pusta przestrzeń na poddaszu."
> 
> (oczywiście miało być "dach" dwuspadowy, nie bryła).
> 
> Liczę to jako 100m^2, natomiast byłoby to mylące z punktu widzenia SSZ, bo poza brakiem schodów to mam bryłę na 150 m^2 powierzchni użytkowej. Około. Ile by wyszło po dołożeniu ścian działowych - nie wiem.


Umkło mi to.

Ile Ci tak z ciekawości pustaków poszło? 12x24x59 i 24x24x59?

----------


## Mokebe

> Umkło mi to.
> 
> Ile Ci tak z ciekawości pustaków poszło? 12x24x59 i 24x24x59?


1840 pustaków 24cm

576 bloczków betonowych 12cm

665 pustaków stropowych do Terivy

----------


## ranerd

> 1840 pustaków 24cm
> 
> 576 bloczków betonowych 12cm
> 
> 665 pustaków stropowych do Terivy


Dzięki za informacje,
ale tak z ciekawości, dlaczego ściany działowe z bloczków betonowych, a ściany nośne z cegły czerwonej?

----------


## Mokebe

Były trzy powody:

1. Wiercenie w ceramice to porażka, a ja chcę powiesić trochę rzeczy na niektórych ścianach;
2. Mój wykonawca akurat miał pod ręką resztkę bloczków po starych cenach, ceramika się natomiast skończyła i byłoby 20% dopłaty  :wink: 
3. Łatwo wyburzyć. Nie każdemu spodoba się mały salon (mi tak), na potrzeby sprzedaży za kilka lat pozbędę się jednej ściany żeby powiększyć salon o 12m^2. Również do potencjalnego pomieszczenia na schody trzeba będzie wyburzyć działówki z przodu przy adaptacji.

zabawnie to brzmi swoją drogą "stare" ceny ... 80% podwyżki względem 2017 zamiast 100%, aaale oszczędziłem  :wink: )

Ogólnie to najlepiej robić wewnętrzne z silikatów, ale wtedy akurat nie było pod ręką, plus droga robocizna "bo ciężkie".

----------


## Ratpaw

> Dzięki za informacje,
> ale tak z ciekawości, dlaczego ściany działowe z bloczków betonowych, a ściany nośne z cegły czerwonej?





> U mnie brat ma dom 230m^2(jeszcze nie mieszka - SSZ), i tam nie było to robione na zaprawie, tylko na tym kleju(pisałem w temacie o tym, Kaizen mnie poprawił jak to się fachowo nazywa)
> 
> Poddasze nie będzie używane na pewno, to w pomieszczeniu technicznym, gdzie będzie mały schowek, zasobnik, rozdzielnica elektryczna, rozdzielacz hydrauliczny  jest dobrym miejscu na schody? czy może korytarz?


Mylisz cegłę czerwoną tradycyjną z pustakami z ceramiki poryzowanej. Cegły czerwone mają typowo rozmiary około 24x12x6 cm.




> Poddasze nie będzie używane na pewno, to w pomieszczeniu technicznym, gdzie będzie mały schowek, zasobnik, rozdzielnica elektryczna, rozdzielacz hydrauliczny jest dobrym miejscu na schody? czy może korytarz?


Byle nie pokój  :smile:

----------


## Sativum

> Żeby dało się coś adaptować, to na starcie trzeba dorzuć ścianę kolankową, przewidzieć miejsce na schody i więźbę na to przygotować. Z zapasem zrobić instalację grzewczą i wentylacyjną. Nie ma sensu robić takich rzeczy na zapas bo może się przyda - to konkretne dziesiątki tysięcy. Było już o tym w tym wątku.


Sąsiad - dwa domy dalej - tak zrobił jak sugerujesz i w ciągu nie więcej niż 5 lat rozbudowywał dom + dach. Za dodatkowe 20-30 m2 dał 150k. 
Dla każdego inny plan jest optymalny. 
Niech autor sam zdecyduje co jest dla niego bardziej optymalne. Ja tylko rzucam największe +/-.
Z tą instalacją grzewczą/wentylacyjną to poszalałeś. Jakie to te mityczne koszty? Większy piec? Wyższy komin/rekuperator? Moi znajomi zrobili właśnie tak, że żyją obecnie na parterówce. Strop jest lany, góra nic nie było robione, szerszy korytarz w projekcie na ew. schody. Dodatkowy koszt 0 zł.

----------


## Sativum

> A ja napisze tak
> 
> Buduj parterowke max 105m2.
> 
> Koszty te same co poddasze a moze i taniej. Odpadaja Ci schody +- conajmniej 25 tys.
> .


Dla 105 m2 parter zawsze wyjdzie taniej. Gdy budowałem 2021-2022, to przy 150+ m2 piętro wychodziło taniej. Dach i fundamenty tanie nie są.,




> Nie sluchaj ludzie ktorzy rzucaja po 600 tys   
> Za dom bo maja tam zloto przewaznie. Pompy ciepla fotowoltaike i rozne niepotrzebne rzeczy , ktore nigdy sie nie zwroca . 
> .


600 tys to dużo na postawienie domu?
Ile domów postawiłeś? Z tego co widzę na forum - nawet nie zacząłeś, a juz wiesz ile Cię to wyniesie za (planowane przez Ciebie) 5-8 lat?? Nie wprowadzaj w ludzi w błąd. Nawet jeśli oszacujesz (lub zbierzesz oferty - jak my), to za kilka miesięcy/lat będą nieaktualne. W 2021 r. planowałem się zmieścić w 550-600k dla domu 240 m2, co daje  2.3k-2.5k za m2 - gotowe do zamieszkania. Obecnie mamy 650k na liczniku Brakuje 50k do stanu na gotowo + ogrodzenie, zagospodarowanie działki, meble, werandy i tarasy. To jest i tak IMO rewelacyjny wynik - dużo pracy własnej i dużo logistyki/załatwiania. 
Samo postawienie SSO lub SSZ to pryszcz. Instalacje i reszta tzw. deweloperki +  wykończenia to są koszty. W perspektywie roku/dwóch szacowanie mniej niż 4-5k/m2 to IMO proszenie się o kłopoty. 
Z kolei za 350k. można naprawdę dużo zrobić. Niemniej dużo osób nie docenia wartości kosztów pobocznych - papiery, przyłącza, kierbud, geodeta, geolog, milion pierdółek, które prze 1-8 lat budowy zbierają się na kwoty liczone w kilkadziesiąt tysięcy. Wystarczy, że dziennie wydasz 27 zł na rękawiczki, pianki, czyściki etc., to w rok masz 10k dodatkowych kosztów. 




> Nie sluchaj tych co pisze ze dom buduje sie 2 lata bo 90% domow nie buduje sie szybciej jak 4-5 lat. Na wsiach domy buduje sie kilk lat .  Tylko desperat buduje dom w 2 lata i placze pozniej ze co chwile cos odpada bo nie wyschlo.
> .


Tak się kiedyś budowało - w 3-10 lat z pomocą połowy rodziny. 
Jeśli usiądziesz z kalkulatorem, to często Ci wyjdzie, że duuuuzó taniej jest postawić dom na kredyt  w 1-2 lata, niż ciągnąć budowę przez pół życia i mając 0 wolnego czasu  i urlopu. W czasie jak postawisz dom w 10 lat, to ceny wzrosną o ile? 5%? 20%? 50%? 200%? Powodzenia. 
Jak Ci sytuacja pozwala spłacasz w 5 lat kredyt i masz "jak kiedyś". 




> Dom ma przezimowac i koniec w ssz/sso. Na nastepny robisz instalacje i czekasz na gaz jak masz kase . 3 wykanczasz reszte. 4 wprowadzasz sie jak masz na czym spac i jesc . 5 6 7 8 wykanczasz  to sa REALIA . A ci co postawili w 2-3 lata dostali od mamy i taty lub siedzieli x lat za granica ew nabrali kredytow  po 500tys i w tym momencie tego zaluja. Maja po 50-60 lat i odlozyli na to kase juz dawno .
> .


Wiedza zaczerpnięta z stanu lat 80'-90'. Faktycznie tak robiono, dlatego też wzrost cen był wolniejszy. Strach pomyśleć o skutkach takich - pożal się boże - porad. Poszukaj na yt jak i gdzie mają się ludzie budujący na $$$ od 2019-2020 lub 2021 r. Jest taki kanał "buduję sam, bez kredytu". Gościu startował przed nami. Dziś kładzie pierwszą warstwę ścian nośnych. To jest max 15% kosztów budowy. 
Żałować to kolego będą Ci co nie wzięli kredytu 500k-1mln. Za kilka lat (gdy wynagrodzenie nadgoni inflację) ten kredyt będzie realnie miał wartość dzisiejszego kredytu na lepsze, używane auto za 150k... Postudiuj historię lat 80'-90' jak to wyglądało. 

Oczywiście, jeśli jest $ i chęć budowy, to zdecydowanie warto ładować już dziś w budowę. Za 350k można dużo zrobić. Na koncie kasa będzie tracić na wartości. 
Twoja teza, że za 600k ma się złote klamki w domu, to może i prawda, jeśli buduje się dom na działce od taty, kasą od mamy, koparką szwagra i  firmą budowlaną teścia, no i dom ma 70 m2.  




> Zobacz na archon fajne domy do tych 105/110 m. Koszta zawyzone z tego co sie orientowalem dosc sporo na cennikach wiec masz okienko . +-20-30 tys. Na sso/ssz.


Zawyżone? :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Na wsi na podkarpaciu - może. Jednak, gdy konkurencji mało to i ceny też nie są niskie.
Powtórze - ceny są na dziś - na moment zawarcia umowy. Wyślij zapytania ofertowe, to zobaczysz realne ceny, a nie takie z katalogu sprzedawcy "projektu". Zobaczymy jakie będą za x czasu. Mam nadzieję że spadną, ale przez ostatnie 10 lat+ nie chciały spadać. W czasie "wielkiego kryzysu" 2008-2009 ceny spadły max 10%. Przy braku dodruku pieniądza na masową skalę. Zobaczymy jak teraz będzie. Bez ostrej recesji szans na to nie widzę. Spadek cen surowców dobrze wróży (recesję), ale dużo jest trudnych do oszacowania zmiennych.

----------


## zeusik6

Sa ludzie i ludziska, jeden będzie wzywal majstra by mu karnisze powiesił, drugi sam ociepli dom. Na samym ociepleniu robociznie zaoszczedzi 30 tys a gdzie reszta. Dlatego ja jestem zdania ze dzis lwia część kozstow to uslugi budowlane, mam nadzieje ze po podwyzkach stop i wyhamowaniu rynku nieruchomosci w Polsce chociaz w tej materii pojawia sie spadki i normalizacja cen. 

Z materiałami moze byc podobnie, ktos moze powiedziec "ale to do niemiec wysle i tam kupia" . No nie jest to takie proste bo i zachodnie kraje czeka hamowanie, zreszta i tam nie jest to pusty rynek, ma tez swoich producentow ktorzy chca sprzedac towar. Europejski bank centralny stoi przed  trudnym wyborem, dac wlochom zbankrutowac czy poświęcić euro? 

Ja uważam, że najlepszy czas na budowę to właśnie takie niepewne czasy zwłaszcza z nastawieniem na groźbę światowej recesji.

----------


## Mokebe

Po swojej budowie widzę dość ciekawą zależność.

Ciężka, mozolna robota (fundamenty) - duży udział materiałów (procentowo), mały robocizny.

Stosunkowo prosta (ok, też trzeba się namęczyć, ale nie trzeba dużej wiedzy) robota typu malowanie czy brukowanie - olbrzymi % to robocizna, niewielki - materiał.

Wniosek?

Optymalnie zlecić ciężką robotę, samemu wykonać lżejszą.

Na zdrowy rozum powinno być odwrotnie kosztowo, no ale faktury i oferty nie kłamią.

----------


## fotohobby

A jeszcze lepiej widać to w przypadku instalacji takich, jak WM, czy automatyczne nawadnianie ogrodu
Jeszcze być może ocieplenie ścian i stropu

----------


## casual

Tylko jedno ale. Czas. Większość tych prac to nie jest robota dla jednego. Komuś trzeba za pomoc odpalić, bo nie każdy ma majstra po rodzinie. Robiąc po godzinach to ja nie wiem ile można dziennie elewacji zrobić, czy wymurować ścian. Sezon krótki.

----------


## Mokebe

Z tym "samorobieniem" to zawsze jest ciekawie. Jeżeli dobrze zarabiamy i mamy możliwość brania nadgodzin bądź dodatkowych zleceń, to może się okazać, że robienie tego, na czym się znamy (i np. w klimatyzowanym biurze) wychodzi dla nas korzystniej, niż zaiwanianie w upale z bloczkami.

Ale jeśli za malowanie mamy dać kilka tysięcy w robociźnie... no to już trzeba być bardzo dobrze opłacalnym specjalistą, by się to opłacało miast samemu pomalować, tym bardziej, że wypożyczenie agregatu nie jest wcale takie drogie i nie trzeba się bujać godzinami z wałkiem.

----------


## Sativum

> Z tym "samorobieniem" to zawsze jest ciekawie. Jeżeli dobrze zarabiamy i mamy możliwość brania nadgodzin bądź dodatkowych zleceń, to może się okazać, że robienie tego, na czym się znamy (i np. w klimatyzowanym biurze) wychodzi dla nas korzystniej, niż zaiwanianie w upale z bloczkami.
> 
> Ale jeśli za malowanie mamy dać kilka tysięcy w robociźnie... no to już trzeba być bardzo dobrze opłacalnym specjalistą, by się to opłacało miast samemu pomalować, tym bardziej, że wypożyczenie agregatu nie jest wcale takie drogie i nie trzeba się bujać godzinami z wałkiem.


Zgadzam si z kolegą. Przy chorych oczekiwaniach za malowanie - łatwo można zaoszczędzić kilka tysięcy złotych i wnieść symboliczny wkład w budowę / wykańczanie  :smile: 
Całe życie malowałem wałkiem. 
Przy wykańczaniu domu, pierwszy raz skorzystałem z agregatu pnemuatycznego. blisko 1000 m2 powierzchni pomalowałem w 1 dzień. W stanie deweloperskim - tylko agregat. Polecam jednak skorzystać z okularów i maski.

----------


## Frofo007

> skorzystałem z agregatu pnemuatycznego



Na pewno to był agregat pneumatyczny? Czy hydrodynamiczny? 

Też malowałem sam agregatem i potwierdzam, że można to jak najbardziej zrobić w jeden dzień. W sumie więcej czasu zajmuje zabezpieczanie (np. okien) niż samo malowanie.

----------


## Sativum

> Na pewno to był agregat pneumatyczny? Czy hydrodynamiczny? 
> 
> Też malowałem sam agregatem i potwierdzam, że można to jak najbardziej zrobić w jeden dzień. W sumie więcej czasu zajmuje zabezpieczanie (np. okien) niż samo malowanie.


Racja - hydrodynamiczny  :smile:  Kolejny raz potwierdzam - zabezpieczanie okien (drzwi, gniazdek nie było jeszcze) zajęło 1/2 czasu malowania. Jeśli byłyby jednak to z pewnością więcej trwałoby oklejanie niż malowanie. Niemniej robota idzie błyskawicznie. Niestety farby też idzie więcej niż przy wałku. Na oko 20-30% więcej. Jednak jedna warstwa wystarczyła.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie, ciesze sie, że temat sie tak rozwinął.

W weekend byłem na imprezie, gdzie była jedna osoba, która znam...
Pracuje w firmie, w której posiadają biura projektowe(sam jest inżynierem budownictwa  - kierownikiem budów) oraz ludzie do wykonawstwa.
On mówi, że w parterówce strop monolityczny to wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto....

Ja już kurde sam nie wiem...

A z czego zrobić ławy fundamentowe z cegły ceramicznej pełnej, z pełnych bloczków betonowych, bloczki otworowe czy z czegoś innego?

Jeszcze kwestia wjazdu na działke do mnie.
Potrzebuje wsadzić jakies 7-8m rury stalowej fi200 na wjazd, aby stetter nie zgniótł rury.

Tylko jak patrzyłem na ceny, to bardzo droga taka rura byłaby.

Co myślicie o wsadzeniu rury karbowanej i wkopaniu jej głebiej?

----------


## Mokebe

> Ja już kurde sam nie wiem...


Przyzwyczajaj się  :wink:  Przy budowie jesteś zalewany informacjami ze wszystkich stron, każdy mówi inaczej. Dużo ludzi broni swoich (nieudanych) wyborów, bo nie potrafią się sami przed sobą przyznać, że wybrali źle. Inni nie do końca rozumieją i powtarzają bzdury. Do tego jeszcze firmy, które uprawiają marketing szeptany, zniechęcają do rozwiązań konkurencyjnych (bo przecież to dla nich biznes).

----------


## ranerd

Dobra,

już bez kombinowania z mojej strony strop będzie monolityczny, mobilizują spadki cen stali (juz 3650zł netto).
Będzie to zrobione myśle solidnie.

Wiem jaki projekt, jaki strop i z czego zrobione BK, prosze o rade  z czego zrobić ławy fundamentowe.


Po prosiłbym również o rady papierologiczne, ile to trwa i ile mniej wiecej kosztuje.

Z extra dom uzyskałem maila, że potrzebuje poniższe rzeczy mieć załatwione:




```
Przed
 rozpoczęciem budowy należy: 


1.
 Postarać się o uzyskanie WARUNKÓW ZABUDOWY I ZAGOSPODAROWANIA TERENU w Wydziale Architektury i Nadzoru Budowlanego Urzędu Miasta i Gminy lub uzyskanie Wypisu i Wyrysu z Miejscowego Planu Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego ze Starostwa. . 


2.
 Zlecić wykonanie u uprawnionego geodety aktualnej mapy sytuacyjno-wysokościowej w skali 1 : 500 przeznaczonej do celów projektowych. 


3.
 Zakupić projekt projektu domu. Należy zlecić wykonanie adaptacji tj. dostosowaniu projektu do istniejących w danym terenie warunków przez uprawnionego projektanta. 


Do
 projektu wydajemy zgodę na zmiany, dzięki czemu projekt mogą Państwo dostosować do swoich potrzeb. 


4.
 Uzyskać WARUNKI TECHNICZNE dostawy mediów: 


-
 energii elektrycznej - Zakład Energetyczny 


-
 wody i odbioru ścieków - Zakład Wodociągów i Kanalizacji 


-
 gazu - Zakład Gazowniczy 


5.
 Wykonać opinię geologiczną. 


6.
 Uzyskać decyzję o wyłączeniu gruntów z produkcji rolnej (dla gruntów kl. I do III). 


7.
 Uzyskać uzgodnienia - ZAKŁAD UZGODNIENIA DOKUMENTACJI PROJEKTOWEJ (ZUDP): 


-projektu
 przyłącza energii elektrycznej 


-projektu
 przyłącza wody i kanalizacji 


-projektu
 gazowego. 


8.Uzyskać
 pozwolenie na budowę. 


Po
 uzyskaniu POZWOLENIA NA BUDOWĘ, inwestor powinien odczekać do uprawomocnienia się decyzji (ok. dwa tygodnie).
```


Dzisiaj wysłalem gdzieś z 10 maili o wycenę adaptacji projektu.

Dostałem na rarazie dwie odpowiedzi, jedna była na adaptacje tylko projektu - kwota 3300zł, a druga odpowiedź była taka:



```
poniżej wycena adaptacji projektu typowego:

1. opinia geologiczna 300zł (wykonana przez konstruktora), lub 850zł
(przez geologa - dwa odwierty)

2. adaptacja projektu typowego 2500zł

3. branżyści (konstruktor, instalator sanitarny, elektryk) - 1500zł

4. przyłącza:

a. wodociągowe - 1500zł

b. kanalizacyjne - 1500zł

5. załatwianie spraw do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę - 1500zł
6. mapa do celów projektowych 1200-1500zł

suma: 10.000zł-10.850zł
```


Człowiek z tego filmu:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLVQ...arlosBudujeDom

10:36 sekeundową, przed budową (nie liczac kierownika budowy) miał koszt całkowity 11 400zł - z tego projekt i adaptacja 8300zł.

----------


## Mokebe

Zapłaciłem połowę za kompletny projekt indywidualny (włącznie z reprezentacją w urzędzie) - połowę tego, co ten gość z Twojej wyceny chce za _adaptację gotowego projektu_.

Wyśmiej typa i odmów płacenia takiej chorej kwoty. Byłoby to znośną kwotą za elegancki i kompletny projekt indywidualny domu, a nie adaptację gotowca.

----------


## ranerd

> Zapłaciłem połowę za kompletny projekt indywidualny (włącznie z reprezentacją w urzędzie) - połowę tego, co ten gość z Twojej wyceny chce za _adaptację gotowego projektu_.
> 
> Wyśmiej typa i odmów płacenia takiej chorej kwoty. Byłoby to znośną kwotą za elegancki i kompletny projekt indywidualny domu, a nie adaptację gotowca.


Wrzuciłem to na forum, aby też ludzie widzieli jakie oferty architekci wysyłają.
Czekam na resztę ofert lub, może kto ma kogoś do polecenia w Małopolsce.

Płaciłeś 5-6 tys za projekt indywidualny z reprezentacją w urzędzie...?

----------


## Mokebe

Owszem. 5700 brutto.

Z tym, że u młodej architektki krótko po studiach, więc nie musiałem się obawiać "podatku za renomę". Pozwolenie dostałem, zbudować zbudowałem, jestem na etapie deweloperskim.

Dom banalny, szopa z dwuspadem, więc dziwiłem się, że chciano za to ogromnych pieniędzy.

----------


## casual

Zanim zaczniesz cokolwiek adaptować i ponosić koszta wystąp o tą WZtke.

----------


## Sativum

> Dobra,
> 
> już bez kombinowania z mojej strony strop będzie monolityczny, mobilizują spadki cen stali (juz 3650zł netto).
> Będzie to zrobione myśle solidnie.
> 
> Wiem jaki projekt, jaki strop i z czego zrobione BK, prosze o rade  z czego zrobić ławy fundamentowe.
> 
> 
> Po prosiłbym również o rady papierologiczne, ile to trwa i ile mniej wiecej kosztuje.
> ...


1. Pierwszą rzeczą - już przed zakupem działki - powinno być ustalenie istnienia MPZP lub wystapienie o WZ. 
2. W oparciu o WZ/MPZP tworzysz projekt. 
3. Od razu występujesz o warunki przyłacza wod lub wod-kan oraz prąd.
4. Sugeruję też załatwić prąd na działkę (może to trwać nawet rok) oraz wodę. 
5. Załatwianie papierologii - licz 6-12 miesięcy. Koszt - wliczam projekt - kilka-kilkanaście tyś. 
6. Co do kosztu adaptacji za 10k+ -  cena z d**y. Za tyle, tak jak kolega pisał, zlecisz wykonanie projektu indywidulnego. 
7. Zastanów się nad tym co i jak chcesz mieć zbudowane - usiądź z kartką i rozrysuj wiele odpowiadających Ci opcji. Jak widzisz koszt "gotowego" projektu to min. 5 k. Ja w zeszłym roku płaciłem za mój indywidualny (kompletny) jakieś 8k (wraz z branżówkami etc.) i reprezentacją przed urzędami. Poznań.

----------


## Nurek_

Żeby ci zaprojektowali przyłącza wod-kan to musisz najpierw mieć warunki przyłączenia, bo na podstawie czego to zrobią?

Szczerze mówiąc, to projektu tych przyłączy nie robił bym u architekta. U mnie było tak, że jak dostałem w wodociągach warunki, to spytałem czy kogoś nie mają i polecili mi gościa do projektu. Plus taki, że znał lokalne warunki, był obeznany z urzędem i zrobił projekt pod ich wytyczne. Potem zero problemu z wykonaniem i odbiorem.

Ważne - zaprojektuj od razu WM jeśli planujesz. Wtedy na etapie zalewania stropu zrobisz od razu odpowiednie przepusty, oszczędzi ci to później ekipy z wiertnicą co tanie nie jest.

----------


## ranerd

> Zanim zaczniesz cokolwiek adaptować i ponosić koszta wystąp o tą WZtke.


Potrzebuje to? W mailu z extra dom pisało, że zamiast tego moge mieć wypis i wyrys z MPZP (punkt 1 )





> 1. Pierwszą rzeczą - już przed zakupem działki - powinno być ustalenie istnienia MPZP lub wystapienie o WZ. 
> 2. W oparciu o WZ/MPZP tworzysz projekt. 
> 3. Od razu występujesz o warunki przyłacza wod lub wod-kan oraz prąd.
> 4. Sugeruję też załatwić prąd na działkę (może to trwać nawet rok) oraz wodę. 
> 5. Załatwianie papierologii - licz 6-12 miesięcy. Koszt - wliczam projekt - kilka-kilkanaście tyś. 
> 6. Co do kosztu adaptacji za 10k+ -  cena z d**y. Za tyle, tak jak kolega pisał, zlecisz wykonanie projektu indywidulnego. 
> 7. Zastanów się nad tym co i jak chcesz mieć zbudowane - usiądź z kartką i rozrysuj wiele odpowiadających Ci opcji. Jak widzisz koszt "gotowego" projektu to min. 5 k. Ja w zeszłym roku płaciłem za mój indywidualny (kompletny) jakieś 8k (wraz z branżówkami etc.) i reprezentacją przed urzędami. Poznań.


Ad. 1Jest MPZP.

Ad. 3  Tutaj Wam opowiem przeciekawą historie, mieszkam na wsi (obok tej działki co zakupiłem 3 lata temu) i woda przez tą działke idzie.
Sytuacja wygląda tak, że wpłacam 5tys do spółki wodociągowej i mam wodę, ale musze sobie ją sam ogarnać (dla mnie to prosta robota, wymaga odkopania lini wodnej, wstawienie trójnika i licznika już w budynku).

Co do kanalizacji.... zaraz nad działka była puszczana linia kanalizacyjna, ale nie jest jeszcze uruchomiona...
Tylko jest problem ze spadem i prawdopodobnie mimo to, nie bedzie możliwości sie przyłączyć... temat do weryfikacji


Ad.4 Co do przyłącza energetycznego, pośrednio ja już wystapiłem o warunki przyłączeniowe...

Ad.5 - ja zakładałem, że do wbicia 1 łopaty będe musiał wydać 15tys(w tym geodeta), różnie ludzie wydawali na internecie. Ale ja mam prosty projekt i adaptacje, tylko szczzerze nie chce mi się za tymi urzędami chodzić... wolałbym to komuś zlecić..
Czekam na resztę wycen od architektów, bo jak nie to sam to ogarnę... papierologie i zapłace po prostu za adaptacje..
Na granicy działki idzie linia SN 15kV oraz słup, w tym miesiącu ma zostać usuniety a linia skablowana, przy okazji projektant załatwiał mi od razu złącze kablowe z warunkami, abym już miał od razu to. Muszę do niego odświeżyć temat, na czym to utkneło.

Ad. 6 Nie znam sie, dlatego Wam wrzucam do oceny, pomagacie mi cały czas i dlatego jestem bardzo wdzięczny Wam za to.

Ad. 7 Dobra cene miałeś.

Ja już to mam rozrysowane, wrzuce Wam dzisiaj wieczorem jak to zrobiłem sobie w AutoCadzie.






> Żeby ci zaprojektowali przyłącza wod-kan to musisz najpierw mieć warunki przyłączenia, bo na podstawie czego to zrobią?
> 
> Szczerze mówiąc, to projektu tych przyłączy nie robił bym u architekta. U mnie było tak, że jak dostałem w wodociągach warunki, to spytałem czy kogoś nie mają i polecili mi gościa do projektu. Plus taki, że znał lokalne warunki, był obeznany z urzędem i zrobił projekt pod ich wytyczne. Potem zero problemu z wykonaniem i odbiorem.
> 
> Ważne - zaprojektuj od razu WM jeśli planujesz. Wtedy na etapie zalewania stropu zrobisz od razu odpowiednie przepusty, oszczędzi ci to później ekipy z wiertnicą co tanie nie jest.



Opisywałem jak to mam z wodą, kanalizacją i energią elektryczną...

Ale faktycznie może zbyt skrótowo to jest...
Da sie drogą mailową wystepować o warunki przyłączeniowe do działki?

----------


## casual

Sorki, uciekło mi, że jest MPZP. WZ zbędne. 
U mnie przykładowo projektant wziął występowanie o wszystkie warunki na siebie.

----------


## Frofo007

Co do stropu monolitycznego w domu parterowym z dachem 35 stopni - konkretnie bym przemyślał czy faktycznie nie podwyższyć ścianki kolankowej i nie zrobić schodów. Schody liczmy 15tyś, ścianka kolankowa liczmy 10tyś, ocieplenie dachu, dodatkowa elewacja liczmy 15tyś, jakieś okna, liczmy 10tyś i za dodatkowe 50tyś mamy pełnoprawne 105m2 powierzchni w stanie surowym. Pytanie czy stać na to? Bo jeśli tak to ja bym rozważył opcje zrobienia poddasza. Póki co może tam być pralnia, siłownia, przestrzeń na graty, ale jeśli kiedyś przyda się dodatkowa powierzchnia to łatwo to będzie można zaadoptować. Podczas ewentualnej sprzedaży domu też ma to znaczenie. 

Jeszcze nawet sobie pomyślałem, że można nie robić schodów (czyli dodatkowy koszt to tylko 35tyś) ale tak to zrobić aby można było dorobić dodatkowe wejście od zewnątrz tak aby uzyskać drugi niezależny lokal w stanie surowym. I wówczas można go oddać dzieciom, czy nawet wynająć aby na leki starczyło przy emeryturach, które będą niskie  :wink:  Myślę, że te 35tyś za dodatkowy lokal 105m2, który można oddać/sprzedać/wynająć to ciekawy pomysł.

----------


## Sativum

> Potrzebuje to? W mailu z extra dom pisało, że zamiast tego moge mieć wypis i wyrys z MPZP (punkt 1 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad. 1Jest MPZP.
> 
> Ad. 3  Tutaj Wam opowiem przeciekawą historie, mieszkam na wsi (obok tej działki co zakupiłem 3 lata temu) i woda przez tą działke idzie.
> Sytuacja wygląda tak, że wpłacam 5tys do spółki wodociągowej i mam wodę, ale musze sobie ją sam ogarnać (dla mnie to prosta robota, wymaga odkopania lini wodnej, wstawienie trójnika i licznika już w budynku).
> ...


1. Jak jest MPZP to nie ma WZ. MPZP dajesz architektowi/projektantowi i robi tak, by się zgadzało. 
2. Woda na działce. Woda - w sensie wodociąg idzie przez Twoja działkę? Dlaczego trzeba zapłacić 5k? U mnie była już podciągnięta linia na działkę. Wystarczyło przygotować tymczasową studzienkę, potem wykonać przyłącze docelowe do domu, zawnioskować o wyłączenie wody, przenieść licznik i włączyć wodę. Wszystko wyniosło mnie (z pamięci) 3 tys. zł. 
3. Ścieki można pompować, ale wszystko będziesz miał w warunkach przyłącza. 
4. Pośrednio? Jak to się robi?  :big grin:  Zakłądam, że o to chodzi: "Na granicy działki idzie linia SN 15kV oraz słup, w tym miesiącu ma zostać usuniety a linia skablowana, przy okazji projektant załatwiał mi od razu złącze kablowe z warunkami, abym już miał od razu to. Muszę do niego odświeżyć temat, na czym to utkneło."
5. Dobrze liczysz. Mnie wszystkie papiery, przyłącza, opłaty, opinie etc. kosztowały 22-25 k. Przed wbiciem łopaty poszło 10-15 k.
Na początek starostwo i wypisy i wyrysy trzeba pobrać. Potem geodeta - ustalenie/wznowienie granic (jeśli jest z tym problem) i sporządzenie mapki do celów projektowych. Potem geolog i odwierty. 
Mapkę i wyniki badań dajesz projektantowi i tworzy lub adaptuje projekt. 
W międzyczasie zapewne jakieś zaświadczenia archeologiczne trzeba będzie załatwić, tereny chronione etc. 
Dosyłasz mu warunki przyłączenia i wszystko składa w starostwie.   
Czekasz i masz glejt na budowę. 
Wołasz geodetę i tyczy Ci osie. Wołasz koparkę i grodzisz teren. 
Zamawiasz i zwozisz towar. 
Tak zacznie Ci się budowa od stanu 0  :smile:  
6. Warto składać zapytania ofertowe - złożyliśmy kilkadziesiąt zapytań. Na część nie dostaliśmy odpowiedzi. Między resztą był ogromny rozstrzał. Warto negocjować na każdym kroku. Jak chcesz dam Ci namiary do mojej architekt (priv), ale lepiej żeby lokals ogarniał sprawy w starostwie/gminie (kwestia przetartych ścieżek).
7. Sprawdź, czy jest taka możliwość, ale stawiam, że raczej tradycyjnie papier. Spokojnie jeden dzień wydrukujesz, uzupełnisz i wyślesz. Potem tylko uzupełniasz (jeśli były błędy) lub odbierasz i po temacie.
Warunki przyłącza określą czy i na jakich zasadach możesz się przyłączyć. Tutaj podejście dysponentów sieci bardzo się różnią od rejonu naszego pięknego kraju. Najgorsza opcja, to brak możliwości podłączenia się bez rozbudowy infrastruktury - czyli zatrzymana infrastruktura. Możesz, w międzyczasie,  przejść się/zadzwonić do BOK i rozpytać się jak to wygląda dla Twojej okolicy.

----------


## Sativum

> Co do stropu monolitycznego w domu parterowym z dachem 35 stopni - konkretnie bym przemyślał czy faktycznie nie podwyższyć ścianki kolankowej i nie zrobić schodów. Schody liczmy 15tyś, ścianka kolankowa liczmy 10tyś, ocieplenie dachu, dodatkowa elewacja liczmy 15tyś, jakieś okna, liczmy 10tyś i za dodatkowe 50tyś mamy pełnoprawne 105m2 powierzchni w stanie surowym. Pytanie czy stać na to? Bo jeśli tak to ja bym rozważył opcje zrobienia poddasza. Póki co może tam być pralnia, siłownia, przestrzeń na graty, ale jeśli kiedyś przyda się dodatkowa powierzchnia to łatwo to będzie można zaadoptować. Podczas ewentualnej sprzedaży domu też ma to znaczenie. 
> 
> Jeszcze nawet sobie pomyślałem, że można nie robić schodów (czyli dodatkowy koszt to tylko 35tyś) ale tak to zrobić aby można było dorobić dodatkowe wejście od zewnątrz tak aby uzyskać drugi niezależny lokal w stanie surowym. I wówczas można go oddać dzieciom, czy nawet wynająć aby na leki starczyło przy emeryturach, które będą niskie  Myślę, że te 35tyś za dodatkowy lokal 105m2, który można oddać/sprzedać/wynająć to ciekawy pomysł.


Jeśli nie ma planu na adaptację "na już", to zrobiłbym tylko szerszy korytarz na ew. drewniane schody. Strop monolityczny to największy wydatek i dlatego ostro bym się nad tym zastanowił. Przy ok. 100 m2 to może być od min. 30 tys. zł. Oszczędność będzie na suficie podwieszanym. Żaden mój znajomy nie robił lekkiego/drewnianego stropu, więc nie pomogę jak, za ile i czy warto. Planuję drugi dom (nie dla mnie) i tam będzie tylko parter + wiązary na wieńcu).

----------


## Frofo007

> Jeśli nie ma planu na adaptację "na już", to zrobiłbym tylko szerszy korytarz na ew. drewniane schody. Strop monolityczny to największy wydatek i dlatego ostro bym się nad tym zastanowił. Przy ok. 100 m2 to może być od min. 30 tys. zł. Oszczędność będzie na suficie podwieszanym. Żaden mój znajomy nie robił lekkiego/drewnianego stropu, więc nie pomogę jak, za ile i czy warto. Planuję drugi dom (nie dla mnie) i tam będzie tylko parter + wiązary na wieńcu).


Tylko, że jeśli nie zrobisz ścianki kolankowej i nie wstawisz okien to te 105m2 będzie bardzo mało ustawne i niepraktyczne. Realnie to pewnie będzie tej powierzchni połowa. Bez okien to i tak to będzie wyglądało jak strych a nie jak poddasze.

----------


## casual

Dlatego warto jest na samym początku ustalić jedną ścieżkę, zamknąć te ustalenia w pancernej skrzyni i tych założeń już nie zmieniać. Po wbiciu łopaty jak się ludzie zaczynają miotać to często wychodzą z tego same kłopoty.

----------


## Sativum

> Tylko, że jeśli nie zrobisz ścianki kolankowej i nie wstawisz okien to te 105m2 będzie bardzo mało ustawne i niepraktyczne. Realnie to pewnie będzie tej powierzchni połowa. Bez okien to i tak to będzie wyglądało jak strych a nie jak poddasze.


Sorry, nie wskazałem do czego się odnoszę:
" *i nie zrobić schodów. Schody liczmy 15tyś,* ścianka kolankowa liczmy 10tyś, ocieplenie dachu, dodatkowa elewacja liczmy 15tyś, jakieś okna, liczmy 10tyś i za dodatkowe 50tyś mamy pełnoprawne 105m2 powierzchni w stanie surowym."

Ściana kolankowa to zawsze dobry pomysł - pytanie jaka wysokość. Założyłem że jest, a dywagacja dotyczy jej wysokości  :smile:  Koszt samej ściany jest raczej niewielki - np. 2-3 tys. zł (liczyłem to: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8138036 ). Ocieplenie/elewacja będzie droższa (3-4 tys.). .  Okna - dodać połaciowe jak zapadnie decyzja na adaptację). 
U mnie - ogromne ściany kolankowe (2m) + szczytowe i ocieplenie z elwacją - kosztowały mniej niż 9 tys. zł (okna - mniej więcej +10k), strop z schodami 150m2 ~ 22k (dla samego piętra wyszłoby pewnie max 15k), beton 8k, zbrojenie pewnie kilka tys. + robocizna kilka tys. Potem izolacja podłogi chyba 3k, posadzka 3k. Dodatkowe prądy, wodkan i ogrzewanie (niech będzie +10k) Można powiedzieć, że za dodatkowe 80m2 zapłaciłem 60k do stanu deweloperskiego. Niezła cena, jak za PLN/m2

----------


## Frofo007

> Koszt samej ściany jest raczej niewielki - np. 2-3 tys. zł


Koszt robi dodatkowy wieniec z słupami. Za 2-3tyś to raczej nikt się roboty wykonania samego wieńca nie podejmie. Taki wieniec to stal, beton, szalunki + robota. Do tego materiał na ściany + robota... ja zakładam 10tyś ale tak naprawdę to nie mam pojęcia ile to może aktualnie kosztować.

Pisałeś o oknach połaciowych - moim zdaniem lepiej wstawić normalne okna w ścianie szczytowej. Takie np. 150cm na 230cm. Raz, że jest widok z okna na coś innego niż niebo, dwa, że mniejsza szansa, że z takimi oknami będą jakieś problemy, trzy - lepsza akustyka (nie słychać np. uderzającego deszczu w okno połaciowe), mniej się nagrzewa dom latem itd.

----------


## Sativum

> Koszt robi dodatkowy wieniec z słupami. Za 2-3tyś to raczej nikt się roboty wykonania samego wieńca nie podejmie. Taki wieniec to stal, beton, szalunki + robota. Do tego materiał na ściany + robota... ja zakładam 10tyś ale tak naprawdę to nie mam pojęcia ile to może aktualnie kosztować.
> 
> Pisałeś o oknach połaciowych - moim zdaniem lepiej wstawić normalne okna w ścianie szczytowej. Takie np. 150cm na 230cm. Raz, że jest widok z okna na coś innego niż niebo, dwa, że mniejsza szansa, że z takimi oknami będą jakieś problemy, trzy - lepsza akustyka (nie słychać np. uderzającego deszczu w okno połaciowe), mniej się nagrzewa dom latem itd.


Faktycznie nie uwzględniłem drugiego wieńca i trzpieni. Na oko wyniosło to mnie +/- 8-10k 
Niby to prawda co piszesz, ale....:
1. Prace zlecamy za całość, a nie etapy (byłoby to dużo droższe rozwiązanie). 
2. Budowałem 2021-2022 więc ceny dość aktualne (ale przed ogromnymi zwyżkami)
-----
Wszystko można, ale by zrobić to minimalnym kosztem (na wszelki wypadek) to można sobie odpuścić (i potem ciąć dach pod okna). Jeśli jednak mało prawdopodobne jest wykorzystanie piętra, to koszty dodatkowych prac będą niemałe i chyba lepiej sobie odpuścić (jeśli autor nie ma chęci lub możliwości wydania $$$). Jeśli bym budował dom do 150 m2, to na pewno nie robiłbym stropu - parter + więźba na mocnym wieńcu/ew. wiązary

----------


## Frofo007

> Jeśli bym budował dom do 150 m2, to na pewno nie robiłbym stropu - parter + więźba na mocnym wieńcu/ew. wiązary


On ma trudny orzech do zgryzienia bo robi dach 35 stopni - czyli taki jak z poddaszem użytkowym. Do tego chce zrobić strop monolityczny. Trochę żal byłoby tam nie dołożyć ścianki kolankowej, 4 okien (na szczytach) i schodów. Z drugiej strony wiadomo, że te "dodatki" to nie są małe pieniądze, choć za dodatkową powierzchnię nie wyjdzie już jakoś dużo w przeliczeniu na m2.

----------


## zeusik6

> Co do stropu monolitycznego w domu parterowym z dachem 35 stopni - konkretnie bym przemyślał czy faktycznie nie podwyższyć ścianki kolankowej i nie zrobić schodów. Schody liczmy 15tyś, ścianka kolankowa liczmy 10tyś, ocieplenie dachu, dodatkowa elewacja liczmy 15tyś, jakieś okna, liczmy 10tyś i za dodatkowe 50tyś mamy pełnoprawne 105m2 powierzchni w stanie surowym. Pytanie czy stać na to? Bo jeśli tak to ja bym rozważył opcje zrobienia poddasza. Póki co może tam być pralnia, siłownia, przestrzeń na graty, ale jeśli kiedyś przyda się dodatkowa powierzchnia to łatwo to będzie można zaadoptować. Podczas ewentualnej sprzedaży domu też ma to znaczenie.


żadnych ścianek, żadnych schodów i kombinowania ze strychem. Takie jest moje zdanie. Potrzebujesz poddasza? Budujesz poddasze, chcesz parter ? budujesz parter i zagryzasz zęby że masz 100 m2 nad głową niewykorzystane , w pełni! Bo zazwyczaj pójdzie tam pare instalacji.

Chcesz sie wprowadzać na góre to musisz wstawić okna połaciowe licz, schody licz, podnieść scianke kolankowa o pare pustaków, parterówka będzie wyglądała jak zakała a nie dom przy takiej ściance (no ale niektorzy lubia mieszkac w straszydłach), łazienka! przeciez lezac na gorze nie bedziesz złaził by zrobić siku, a przez połaciowe ciężko to zrobić, docieplenie góry, karton gips nie jest to takie wcale proste i łatwe.

Ja jestem zdania powtórze:
chcesz parter buduj parter i nie kombinuj
akcpetujesz skosy buduj poddasze
chcesz chodzić prosto po całym pokoju na górze buduj pełne piętro.

P.S. jaka może być siłownia na strychu jak latem tam jest 50 stopni a zimą koło 0 ? I kto te pranie będzie dźwigał przez schody (jeszcze pewnie w parterówce takie wyciągane z sufitu)  już to widzę.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie, 
nadal mam tylko odpowiedzi od 2 architektów, a dzisiaj jeden dzwonił, że wyśle ofertę na adaptacja i zajecie się całą papierologią oraz 
podoba wycena za stan zerowy z materiałami (z czystej ciekawości,), firma zajmuje się projektami, adaptacja jak i wykonawstwem, podobno 300 budynków wykonali, dla mnie to i tak tylko do wyceny bedzie.

W piątek uczynie pierwszy mikro krok :big grin: , bede w gminie i wystąpie o wypis i wyrys z MPZP.





> Co do stropu monolitycznego w domu parterowym z dachem 35 stopni - konkretnie bym przemyślał czy faktycznie nie podwyższyć ścianki kolankowej i nie zrobić schodów. Schody liczmy 15tyś, ścianka kolankowa liczmy 10tyś, ocieplenie dachu, dodatkowa elewacja liczmy 15tyś, jakieś okna, liczmy 10tyś i za dodatkowe 50tyś mamy pełnoprawne 105m2 powierzchni w stanie surowym. Pytanie czy stać na to? Bo jeśli tak to ja bym rozważył opcje zrobienia poddasza. Póki co może tam być pralnia, siłownia, przestrzeń na graty, ale jeśli kiedyś przyda się dodatkowa powierzchnia to łatwo to będzie można zaadoptować. Podczas ewentualnej sprzedaży domu też ma to znaczenie. 
> 
> Jeszcze nawet sobie pomyślałem, że można nie robić schodów (czyli dodatkowy koszt to tylko 35tyś) ale tak to zrobić aby można było dorobić dodatkowe wejście od zewnątrz tak aby uzyskać drugi niezależny lokal w stanie surowym. I wówczas można go oddać dzieciom, czy nawet wynająć aby na leki starczyło przy emeryturach, które będą niskie  Myślę, że te 35tyś za dodatkowy lokal 105m2, który można oddać/sprzedać/wynająć to ciekawy pomysł.


Dom będzie parterowy, bez możliwości i planu adaptacji poddasza... 
Naprawde te 107m^2 dla mnie wystarczą. Znam rodzine 2+2, mają mieszkanie 63m^2...
Co do siłowni, miałem i w sumie mam w domu rodzinnym (ale nie używam), siłownia na strychu, w zimie to mi nawet woda zamarzała, ale chciało się wtedy,
a w wiosne to miałem z 40 stopni :big grin: , naprawdę ekstremalnie idiotyczne warunki do treningu.





> 2. Woda na działce. Woda - w sensie wodociąg idzie przez Twoja działkę? Dlaczego trzeba zapłacić 5k? U mnie była już podciągnięta linia na działkę. Wystarczyło przygotować tymczasową studzienkę, potem wykonać przyłącze docelowe do domu, zawnioskować o wyłączenie wody, przenieść licznik i włączyć wodę. Wszystko wyniosło mnie (z pamięci) 3 tys. zł.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Ścieki można pompować, ale wszystko będziesz miał w warunkach przyłącza. 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Pośrednio? Jak to się robi?  Zakłądam, że o to chodzi: "Na granicy działki idzie linia SN 15kV oraz słup, w tym miesiącu ma zostać usuniety a linia skablowana, przy okazji projektant załatwiał mi od razu złącze kablowe z warunkami, abym już miał od razu to. Muszę do niego odświeżyć temat, na czym to utkneło."
> ...



Ad. 2 
*Tak wodaciag idzie przez moją działke . 5k to jest takie wpisowe , ustalone przez zarząd wodociągowi.* 
Ad. 3
To musze zbadać temat, bo inwestycja nie jest zakończona - ja w rodzinnym domu nie jestem przyłączony jeszcze.
Więc mogę też o warunki kanalizacji wystąpić do gminy, nawet jeśli inwestycja nie zakonczona?
Ad. 4
Tak, dokładnie, deal-deal , nie robie problemu, ale przy okazji mam mieć ZK, ianczej byłby kłopot...
Ad. 5
Jest trocę gonienia, ale czemu Tobie wyszlo aż tyle?
W sensie po wbiciu łopaty, skąd takie koszta u Ciebie? - przeglądnąłem dziennik - już wiem,  u mnie odpadną koszty ogrodzenia,
z 2 stron jest z siatka, z trzeciej drzewka xD, a z czwartej wjazd i gazu też nie chce.

Ad. 6 - Jak jesteś gdzies z małopolski to chetnie po proszę o namiar.





> Dlatego warto jest na samym początku ustalić jedną ścieżkę, zamknąć te ustalenia w pancernej skrzyni i tych założeń już nie zmieniać. Po wbiciu łopaty jak się ludzie zaczynają miotać to często wychodzą z tego same kłopoty.


Projekt wybrany, materiał ścian wybrany..., strop chyba wybrany... brak używania piętra na strychu...(





> On ma trudny orzech do zgryzienia bo robi dach 35 stopni - czyli taki jak z poddaszem użytkowym. Do tego chce zrobić strop monolityczny. Trochę żal byłoby tam nie dołożyć ścianki kolankowej, 4 okien (na szczytach) i schodów. Z drugiej strony wiadomo, że te "dodatki" to nie są małe pieniądze, choć za dodatkową powierzchnię nie wyjdzie już jakoś dużo w przeliczeniu na m2.


Nie chce już grzebać... ten kąt 35 stopni wymuszony przez MPZP, w życiu bym takiego nie robił....


Robić okno w dachu dla światła słonecznego, czy tylko sobie tam oswietlenie zrobić jak bedzie potrzebne?


Dodatkowo zamieszczam wstępny usytuowanie domu i garażu blaszanego drewnopodobnego 6x6 na działce.


Nie za daleko od krawedzi działki? to wszystko?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ja jestem zdania powtórze:
> chcesz parter buduj parter i nie kombinuj


Podejrzewam, że każdy rozsądny architekt tak powie. Niesamowite, ile osób powtarza te same błędy i buduje "na wszelki wypadek". 

A co do roli architekta, to bym jemu/jej pozostawił "sytuację". Ci ludzie wiedzą, jak umieścić budynek na działce.

----------


## Sativum

> P.S. jaka może być siłownia na strychu jak latem tam jest 50 stopni a zimą koło 0 ? I kto te pranie będzie dźwigał przez schody (jeszcze pewnie w parterówce takie wyciągane z sufitu)  już to widzę.


Drugi raz widzę taki wpis. Dlaczego 50 st.? Nie macie żadnej izolacji na poddaszu? Ostatnio przerabialiśmy prądy na poddaszu i było mega przyjemnie (na zewn. +35 st., blachodachówka), a mam tam tylko 20 cm wełny między krokwiami...

----------


## Sativum

> Panowie, 
> nadal mam tylko odpowiedzi od 2 architektów, a dzisiaj jeden dzwonił, że wyśle ofertę na adaptacja i zajecie się całą papierologią oraz 
> podoba wycena za stan zerowy z materiałami (z czystej ciekawości,), firma zajmuje się projektami, adaptacja jak i wykonawstwem, podobno 300 budynków wykonali, dla mnie to i tak tylko do wyceny bedzie.
> 
> W piątek uczynie pierwszy mikro krok, bede w gminie i wystąpie o wypis i wyrys z MPZP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. MPZP drukujesz z neta - znajdujesz uchwałę w necie i ctr+P
2. Git - najtrudniejsze decyzje, to te między dobrym, a lepszym. Ważne by były dla nas optymalne. Parter bez stropu będzie zauważalnie tańszy. 
3. Zawsze warto pytać. Zawsze jest jakaś inwestycja w toku. Ważne by zacząć gadać z zorientowanymi ludźmi w wodociągach. Podpowiedzą co i jak. 
4. Moje zestawienie kosztów dla etapu papierologia: 

5. Poznań, przedmieścia.
6. Okno połaciowe to naturalne światło na poddaszu + wyższa temperatura latem i straty ciepła zimą oraz potencjalne miejsce nieszczelności oraz dodatkowy koszt (od 1,5k). Nie korzystasz z góry, to bym sobie odpuścił. Jak wchodzić tam będziesz raz na rok, to kabel z żarówką lub latarka wystarczy.
7. Nie ogarniam mapki  :smile:  działka ma 32x52 m? front od granicy 21m? To kwestia indywidualna - ja np. lubię cofnięte od drogi domy, a moja pani - dokładnie odwrotnie. Ile metrów od granicy - po bokach i co tam się znajduje? Warunki umiejscowienia domu znajdują się w MPZP. Będzie linia nieprzekraczalna lub wyznaczona. Jak działka jest duża, to starałbym się umiejscowić dom w jej środku, a garażem zasłoniłbym się od najbardziej uciążliwego sąsiedztwa - estetycznego lub akustycznego albo wykorzystał jako ściana zapewniająca zwiększoną prwyatność.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Drugi raz widzę taki wpis. Dlaczego 50 st.? Nie macie żadnej izolacji na poddaszu? Ostatnio przerabialiśmy prądy na poddaszu i było mega przyjemnie (na zewn. +35 st., blachodachówka), a mam tam tylko 20 cm wełny między krokwiami...


Po co wełna między krokwiami? W parterówce izoluje się strop.

----------


## Frofo007

> Podejrzewam, że każdy rozsądny architekt tak powie. Niesamowite, ile osób powtarza te same błędy i buduje "na wszelki wypadek".


Rozumiem podejście.
Jeśli komuś 105m2 na pewno wystarczy i nie zamierza za swojego życia tego domu sprzedać to jak najbardziej. Natomiast robiąc ściankę kolankową (10tyś), wstawiając okna (10tyś), ocieplając dach między krokwiami, dodając trochę elewacji - powiedzmy kolejne 10tyś mamy pełnoprawne 105m2 przestrzeni do ewentualnej rozbudowy na przyszłość (jak ktoś nie chce schodów robić nie musi).

W tym wypadku jest dach dedykowany dla domu z poddaszem - dwuspadowy o kącie 35 stopni + strop żelbetonowy. Jeśli faktycznie udałoby się ogarnąć to o czym pisałem w kwocie 30tyś to wychodzi 285zł za m2 powierzchni w stanie surowym - czyli świetny wynik cenowy biorąc pod uwagę ile płacimy i co dostajemy w zamian. W przyszłości w przypadku sprzedaży taki dom może być warty kilkadziesiąt procent więcej. Tanim kosztem uzyskujemy dodatkowe 105m2, które zawsze mogą się przydać.

Ja bym zrezygnował z kominka (jeśli jest w planach), poszukałbym gdzieś jeszcze oszczędności i jednak zrobił te dodatkowe 105m2 o ile byłoby to do osiągnięcia w kwocie 30-50tyś zł.
Natomiast oczywiście jeśli ten, kto buduje ten dom nie będzie chciał go sprzedać ani używać dodatkowej przestrzeni - wydatek bezsensowny.

Ale być może słaby ze mnie doradca bo też chciałem robić piwnice u siebie pod całym domem (lecz nie mogłem z uwagi na warunki gruntowe), być może jestem fanatykiem dodatkowej przestrzeni i możliwości rozbudowy gdy sytuacja życiowa się zmieni.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Tanim kosztem uzyskujemy dodatkowe 105m2, które zawsze mogą się przydać.


Ale ja tego nie neguję. W typowym domu brakuje schowków i można tak zagospodarować poddasze, aby zrobić tam graciarnię. Tylko, że do tego nie potrzeba stropu, podniesienia ścinek kolankowych, okien dachowych, schodów betonowych i czego tam jeszcze. Dodać pokój na dole to zupełnie co innego niż przygotować poddasze pod wełnę i rigipsy. To jakby wybudować na górze stan surowy zamknięty, niemal drugi dom!

----------


## Frofo007

> Ale ja tego nie neguję. W typowym domu brakuje schowków i można tak zagospodarować poddasze, aby zrobić tam graciarnię. Tylko, że do tego nie potrzeba stropu, podniesienia ścinek kolankowych, okien dachowych, schodów betonowych i czego tam jeszcze. Dodać pokój na dole to zupełnie co innego niż przygotować poddasze pod wełnę i rigipsy. To jakby wybudować na górze stan surowy zamknięty, niemal drugi dom!


Tylko, że osoba, która chce ten dom wybudować zdecydowała się już na strop monolityczny a w planie zagospodarowania musi mieć dach z kątem 35 stopni. Także skoro już będzie miał dach jak dom z poddaszem, skoro będzie miał strop jak dom z poddaszem - to może warto dołożyć trochę złotówek i zrobić poddasze i zostawić je w stanie surowym? 
Jakby nie patrzeć dom jest mały (jak na dom) bo 105m2. Domy ludzie zazwyczaj budują dla przestrzeni. Więc może warto dołożyć parę złotych teraz aby w przyszłości mieć możliwość adaptacji poddasza?

Ja bym się w takiej sytuacji nie zastanawiał i dołożył te 30-50tyś, ale oczywiście każdy ma inne potrzeby.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Tylko, że osoba, która chce ten dom wybudować zdecydowała się już na strop monolityczny a w planie zagospodarowania musi mieć dach z kątem 35 stopni. Także skoro już będzie miał dach jak dom z poddaszem, skoro będzie miał strop jak dom z poddaszem - to może warto dołożyć trochę złotówek i zrobić poddasze i zostawić je w stanie surowym? 
> Jakby nie patrzeć dom jest mały (jak na dom) bo 105m2. Domy ludzie zazwyczaj budują dla przestrzeni. Więc może warto dołożyć parę złotych teraz aby w przyszłości mieć możliwość adaptacji poddasza?
> 
> Ja bym się w takiej sytuacji nie zastanawiał i dołożył te 30-50tyś, ale oczywiście każdy ma inne potrzeby.


No właśnie, to jest ciekawe. Czemu dom 105 m2? Ze względu na koszty budowy? Większego nie potrzeba? I jedno i drugie zaprzecza wykonywaniu poddasza pod przyszłą zabudowę.

----------


## ranerd

> 1. MPZP drukujesz z neta - znajdujesz uchwałę w necie i ctr+P
> 2. Git - najtrudniejsze decyzje, to te między dobrym, a lepszym. Ważne by były dla nas optymalne. Parter bez stropu będzie zauważalnie tańszy. 
> 3. Zawsze warto pytać. Zawsze jest jakaś inwestycja w toku. Ważne by zacząć gadać z zorientowanymi ludźmi w wodociągach. Podpowiedzą co i jak. 
> 4. Moje zestawienie kosztów dla etapu papierologia: 
> 
> 5. Poznań, przedmieścia.
> 6. Okno połaciowe to naturalne światło na poddaszu + wyższa temperatura latem i straty ciepła zimą oraz potencjalne miejsce nieszczelności oraz dodatkowy koszt (od 1,5k). Nie korzystasz z góry, to bym sobie odpuścił. Jak wchodzić tam będziesz raz na rok, to kabel z żarówką lub latarka wystarczy.
> 7. Nie ogarniam mapki  działka ma 32x52 m? front od granicy 21m? To kwestia indywidualna - ja np. lubię cofnięte od drogi domy, a moja pani - dokładnie odwrotnie. Ile metrów od granicy - po bokach i co tam się znajduje? Warunki umiejscowienia domu znajdują się w MPZP. Będzie linia nieprzekraczalna lub wyznaczona. Jak działka jest duża, to starałbym się umiejscowić dom w jej środku, a garażem zasłoniłbym się od najbardziej uciążliwego sąsiedztwa - estetycznego lub akustycznego albo wykorzystał jako ściana zapewniająca zwiększoną prwyatność.




Ad. 1MPZP jest na stronie gminy, ale składa się z 2 częsci, razem 172 stron.
Ad. 3 to jest w zasadzie dogadane, w momencie robienia stanu zero, mam również "przekopać" rurociag i zrobić to co wyżej pisałem,
tylko, że to ma być robota zrobiona albo w piątek, albo  w sobote , najlpiej w godzinach bardzo porannych.

Ad. 4  Dzięki za zestawienie, Ty nie miałeś MPZP dlatego tyle załatwiania w starostwie? W sensie kosztów.
Ad. 6 przemyśle ten temat jeszcze, ale jak widziałem parterówki 2-spadowe, to w wiekszości nie było tego okna.
Ad. 7 Tak, takie wymiary ma działka, tak to strzeliłem z dupy, bo chciałbym mieć fontanne ala takie rondo przed domem :big grin: , dlatego tyle dom cofnąłem, a działka długa..





> Rozumiem podejście.
> Jeśli komuś 105m2 na pewno wystarczy i nie zamierza za swojego życia tego domu sprzedać to jak najbardziej. Natomiast robiąc ściankę kolankową (10tyś), wstawiając okna (10tyś), ocieplając dach między krokwiami, dodając trochę elewacji - powiedzmy kolejne 10tyś mamy pełnoprawne 105m2 przestrzeni do ewentualnej rozbudowy na przyszłość (jak ktoś nie chce schodów robić nie musi).
> 
> W tym wypadku jest dach dedykowany dla domu z poddaszem - dwuspadowy o kącie 35 stopni + strop żelbetonowy. Jeśli faktycznie udałoby się ogarnąć to o czym pisałem w kwocie 30tyś to wychodzi 285zł za m2 powierzchni w stanie surowym - czyli świetny wynik cenowy biorąc pod uwagę ile płacimy i co dostajemy w zamian. W przyszłości w przypadku sprzedaży taki dom może być warty kilkadziesiąt procent więcej. Tanim kosztem uzyskujemy dodatkowe 105m2, które zawsze mogą się przydać.
> 
> Ja bym zrezygnował z kominka (jeśli jest w planach), poszukałbym gdzieś jeszcze oszczędności i jednak zrobił te dodatkowe 105m2 o ile byłoby to do osiągnięcia w kwocie 30-50tyś zł.
> Natomiast oczywiście jeśli ten, kto buduje ten dom nie będzie chciał go sprzedać ani używać dodatkowej przestrzeni - wydatek bezsensowny.
> 
> Ale być może słaby ze mnie doradca bo też chciałem robić piwnice u siebie pod całym domem (lecz nie mogłem z uwagi na warunki gruntowe), być może jestem fanatykiem dodatkowej przestrzeni i możliwości rozbudowy gdy sytuacja życiowa się zmieni.



Rozumiem Twój tok rozumieniwania i w pewnym sensie bym to uczynił, tylko wiesz, ja będę budował dom jako kawaler, nie wiem jak mi się życie potoczy....
Skoro mieszkanie 70m^2 jest duże dla rodziny 2+2 ..., to dom 107m^2 dla 1 osoby na razie, a docelowo 2+2 bedzie odpowiedni..
Mam kolege , ma parterówke 106m^2 w kopercie... naprawdę tam jest mega przestrzenne to...





> No właśnie, to jest ciekawe. Czemu dom 105 m2? Ze względu na koszty budowy? Większego nie potrzeba? I jedno i drugie zaprzecza wykonywaniu poddasza pod przyszłą zabudowę.



Tak jak wyżej, na chwile obecną jestem sam, i mi taka przestrzeń wystarcza zdecydowanie...
Nie potrzebuje większego, choć z każdej strony, słyszę, że to za mały....
Ale jak realnie chce ocenić siły na zamiary, czekają nas chore socjalsityczne czasy z gigantycznymi kosztami energii.
Naprawdę , chce ten dom kiedyś skończyć, a nie budować w nieskonczoność 200m^2, z którego i tak nie będę korzystał.


Ale Panowie, z kim bym nie gadał( po za forum), to każdy mi mówił, żebym nie robił monolitycznego stropu w parterówce...
@Kaizen, tutaj w tym watku liczył, że wiązary + podwieszane sufity w cale wiele taniej nie wychodzą(kwestia paru tys zł).

Ale z kolei strop drewniany nikt tutaj nie ma?
Nie jest w stanie podać kosztów?
Albo był ktoś w domu ze stropem drewnianym? Jak to wygląda?
Jak tylko w restrauracjach(karczmach) takie widziałem na żywo..


P.S Tak się zanastawiam, w 2019r kupiłem działke, która wcześniej wymagała rozdzielenia od innej działki,
płaciłem jakaś wiecej za geodete(mój koszt to był) i u notariusza, czy ja czasem nie bedę miał już mapki do celów projektowych :big grin: ? (nawet te zdjęcie co post wyżej zamieściłem, to nie jest fragment takiej mapki? )

----------


## Frofo007

> No właśnie, to jest ciekawe. Czemu dom 105 m2? Ze względu na koszty budowy? Większego nie potrzeba? I jedno i drugie zaprzecza wykonywaniu poddasza pod przyszłą zabudowę.


Jeśli ktoś chciałby mieć większy dom ale go nie stać... może właśnie warto rozważyć wydanie dodatkowo tych 30tyś aby w przyszłości mieć możliwość pozyskania o 100% większej powierzchni? 30tyś przy koszcie budowy domu to jak zakup nowych opon do kilkuletniego auta  :wink: 

Natomiast jeśli ktoś większej powierzchni nie potrzebuje ale ma kasę - to też być może warto rozważyć wydanie tych 30tyś bo przecież w życiu różnie bywa. Czasami może pojawić się nieplanowane dziecko, czasami może okazać się, że jednak będziemy pracować zdalnie przy komputerze i przydałby się dodatkowy pokój biurowy itd.
Mam na myśli to, że ludzie czasami na kominek wydają 20tyś (licząc komin, obróbki ponad dachem, obróbki komina wewnątrz domu, kominek, rury, robotę, obudowę itd), którego później nawet nie odpalają a tutaj za nie dużo większą kwotę można mieć metraż w stanie surowym x2.

Nikogo do tego rozwiązania nie namawiam jedynie wskazują, że jeśli już i tak ktoś robi dach 35 stopni i strop żelbetonowy to dodatkowe 105m2 za 30tyś to półdarmo. Natomiast racja - jeśli by to nigdy nie zostało wykorzystane to pieniądze idą w błoto.

----------


## zeusik6

Za 30 tys nie wykończysz poddasza 105m2. Zapomnij.

Policz wełnę, policz łazienkę na górze, policz gipsy, policz instalacje elektryczne, wentylacyjne, wodne, ogrzewanie, dodatkowe okna, lepsze schody niż wlazowe na strych. Policz ściankę kolankową, policz robociznę.


A co do siłowni to miałem na myśli strych którego nie ocieplasz kładąc wełnę między krokwie, tylko strop.




> Podejrzewam, że każdy rozsądny architekt tak powie. Niesamowite, ile osób powtarza te same błędy i buduje "na wszelki wypadek


Dokładnie potem wychodzą takie poczwary, ni to wyglądu ni co. A i tak na górze nikt nie siedzi bo jest do wykończenia, które nie nadchodzi i nie nadejdzie.

----------


## Nurek_

> Ale Panowie, z kim bym nie gadał( po za forum), to każdy mi mówił, żebym nie robił monolitycznego stropu w parterówce...
> @Kaizen, tutaj w tym watku liczył, że wiązary + podwieszane sufity w cale wiele taniej nie wychodzą(kwestia paru tys zł).
> 
> Ale z kolei strop drewniany nikt tutaj nie ma?
> Nie jest w stanie podać kosztów?


Ja pisałem że mam strop drewniany - wiązary
Cenowo wyszło to w roku 2018/19 następująco: 
- wiązary 22600
- deski na zadeskowanie stropu - 2000
- legary i kilka płyt osb na stryszek na graty - 2000
- materiał na sufity podwieszane 9000 (robiłem sam więc bez robocizny)
RAZEM: 35600

W tamtym czasie ekipa powiedziała, że za postawienie tradycyjnej więźby wzięliby 6 tyś, drugie 6 tyś wyniosłoby mnie drewno na tą więźbę. Beton na zalanie stropu to wtedy było 3500, 3 tony stali po 2000 za tonę daje 6000. Do tego deski na szalunek, stemple - ok 2000. Otynkowanie sufitu 120m2x25zł=3000
RAZEM 26500
W tym nie ma robocizny za strop. Trzeba by tez doliczyć trochę betonu i bloczka fundamentowego pod dodatkową ścianę nośną (przy wiązarach niepotrzebna). Ale zakładając, że wyszło by to z 10 tys. to cena wiązarów w moim przypadku równała się w zasadzie cenie monolitu.

To wszystko są oczywiście wyliczenia mojego przypadku i sprzed kilku lat. Musiałbyś dokładnie sobie to przeliczyć po dzisiejszych cenach. Ale jak widać szału z wiązarami nie ma bo ich ceny są kosmiczne.




> Albo był ktoś w domu ze stropem drewnianym? Jak to wygląda?
> Jak tylko w restrauracjach(karczmach) takie widziałem na żywo..


Wygląda normalnie, bo od spodu masz sufit podwieszany. Wizualnie tak samo jak monolit.

----------


## casual

W tym porównaniu cenowym masz już podłogę i ściany strychu. Przy monolicie takie koszty też trzeba doliczyć.

----------


## Sativum

> Ad. 1MPZP jest na stronie gminy, ale składa się z 2 częsci, razem 172 stron.
> Ad. 3 to jest w zasadzie dogadane, w momencie robienia stanu zero, mam również "przekopać" rurociag i zrobić to co wyżej pisałem,
> tylko, że to ma być robota zrobiona albo w piątek, albo  w sobote , najlpiej w godzinach bardzo porannych.
> 
> Ad. 4  Dzięki za zestawienie, Ty nie miałeś MPZP dlatego tyle załatwiania w starostwie? W sensie kosztów.
> Ad. 6 przemyśle ten temat jeszcze, ale jak widziałem parterówki 2-spadowe, to w wiekszości nie było tego okna.
> Ad. 7 Tak, takie wymiary ma działka, tak to strzeliłem z dupy, bo chciałbym mieć fontanne ala takie rondo przed domem, dlatego tyle dom cofnąłem, a działka długa..
> 
> 
> ...


Miałem MPZP. Uchwała ma kilka lub kilkanaście stron. Wow, Twoja ma 172? Chyba że jest dla sporego obszaru... No cóż, bywa  :smile:  
Jak odejmiesz koszty typu operat i jakieś pierdołki, to najistotniejsze będą:
- projekt - szacowane 8k
- erbetka - 0,5k 
- ogrodzenie - 2k
- przyłącze prąd -1,5k 
- przyłącze woda - 6k
- papierki z Starostwa - 0,5k
- mapka - 1k
- geodeta - 1k
- geolog - 1k
- kierownik - 4k 
I mamy 25k a łopata nawet nie wbita ...

Dokładnie tak samo planowałem z fontanną i rondem  :big grin:  Niestety mam wyznaczoną linię zabudowy, więc musieliśmy robić projekt indywidualny z garażem z tyłu domu (i rondem z fontanną)  :big grin:  

Jak budujesz dla siebie, to też bym robił jak Ty - planowałem 110m2 dom, bez garażu w bryle. Lepiej tak, niż 5 lat męczyć się z zamknięciem za dużej budowy. W mojej sytuacji akurat doszło do zmian, bo w międzyczasie poznałem partnerkę i połączyliśmy siły dla budowy 240m2

Nie jestem pewien ale to nie mapka do celów projektowych - ona  dot. tylko jednej działki. Sprawdzę jak wygląda moja jak wrócę do domu. 

Sufity typu regips trochę kosztują - u mnie było to blisko 100 zł/m2 (z grubym ociepleniem) vs strop pełny - na pewno nie będzie taniej niż 30 tys. zł. Dodając wiązary droższe od systemu krokwiowo-jętkowego, to faktycznie różnica może wynieść 10 tys. zł Jeśli robicie część prac sami, to zdecydowanie łatwiej (i taniej) się pracuje bez lanego stropu.  Drewniany stop też tylko w starych domach/knajpach widziałem. Nie znam też nikogo, kto taki by robił u siebie. Drewno drogie i kłopotliwe w utrzymaniu. Coraz mniej fachowców zajmujących się obróbką drewna. Może to są przyczyny?

----------


## ranerd

@Sativum,
żeby nie było śmieszniej, że ja też teraz poznam partnerke i połączymy siły na 240m^2 haha :big grin: ,
ale schodzac na ziemie zostaje przy swoim 107m^2.

Ja takich rzeczy jak erbetka czy ogrodzenie nie będe musiał mieć, wiec cos zostaje.

Jesli chodziło mi o strop drewniany , to o takie cos:
https://muratordom.pl/budowa/stropy-...uSpX-CxFA.html
Tutaj nie było wiązarów i sufitu podwieszanego, tylko taki drewniany





> Ja pisałem że mam strop drewniany - wiązary
> Cenowo wyszło to w roku 2018/19 następująco: 
> - wiązary 22600
> - deski na zadeskowanie stropu - 2000
> - legary i kilka płyt osb na stryszek na graty - 2000
> - materiał na sufity podwieszane 9000 (robiłem sam więc bez robocizny)
> RAZEM: 35600
> 
> W tamtym czasie ekipa powiedziała, że za postawienie tradycyjnej więźby wzięliby 6 tyś, drugie 6 tyś wyniosłoby mnie drewno na tą więźbę. Beton na zalanie stropu to wtedy było 3500, 3 tony stali po 2000 za tonę daje 6000. Do tego deski na szalunek, stemple - ok 2000. Otynkowanie sufitu 120m2x25zł=3000
> ...


Koszt bardziej podobny, ale strop monolityczny lepiej wygląda i trwalszy, dlaczego przy podobnej wycenie(nawet liczmy te +/-5tys z) zdecydowałeś się jednak na wiazary? Czas robocizny dużo szybszy, dlatego czy z jakiś innych powodów.

Chodzi mi o  strop drewniany taki jak dałem z arytkułu muratora, całkowice drewniany.

Ale jeśli chodzi o podwieszanie elementów sufitu do stropu drewnianego(nie wiazar) to się to robi tak samo jak dla wiązar?

----------


## Nurek_

> W tym porównaniu cenowym masz już podłogę i ściany strychu. Przy monolicie takie koszty też trzeba doliczyć.


Podłogi strychu nie mam bo wygląda u mnie to tak: 15 cm wełny między wiązary, na to deska i na deskę kolejne 20 cm wełny. Dlatego na stryszek potrzebowałem legary + osb - na powierzchni stryszku podłoga musiała być podniesiona.
Ale fakt - chcąc uzyskać tą samą funkcjonalność przy lanym stropie muszę doliczyć te 2000 na legary i osb

----------


## casual

Ah, to na bogato  :smile: 
U mnie bieda wersja z nasypem na suficie i podłogą z desek 32mm niestruganych na stryszku, spełnia wymogi graciarni za 1600 zł

@renerd musisz się określić na czym tobie najbardziej zależy. Jeśli na wizualnym efekcie beli na suficie to albo strop drewniany albo jakieś imitacje. 
wg mnie obecnie strop drewniany ma wszystkie wady wiązarowego połączone z ceną monolitu. 

Budujesz dla siebie, więc buduj tak jak jesteś przekonany. Każdy tu ma trochę inne wymagania i sytuację życiową, czy nawet dostęp do majstrów. 
Ja na ten przykład jestem już z małżonką po okresie "rozrodczym" więc wiedziałem, że rozbudowy w górę nie będzie. Chciałem parterówkę i nawet wymóg 35 stopni w MPZP mnie nie zniechęcił. A że z trójkąta szybko-dobrze-tanio w 2021 trzeba było wybierać dwa pierwsze aby uzyskać trzecie to wybrałem wiązary. 
Do tego znaleźć dobre drewno i trzeźwego cieślę było akurat u mnie trudno.

U ciebie pewnie i tak skończy się na wyprowadzce kiedy panna za robotą pogna do dużego miasta  :smile:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ale Panowie, z kim bym nie gadał( po za forum), to każdy mi mówił, żebym nie robił monolitycznego stropu w parterówce...
> @Kaizen, tutaj w tym watku liczył, że wiązary + podwieszane sufity w cale wiele taniej nie wychodzą(kwestia paru tys zł).


Widzisz, próbujesz robić wyceny, jak nie masz nawet projektu. U mnie strop wychodził 10 tysięcy drożej niż wiązary prefabrykowane, a do tego jeszcze przy wiązarach mogłem dać18cm silki jako ścianę nośną, zamiast 24 cm, co byłoby wymagane przy podparciu stropu o rozpiętości 8m. Jak policzyłem, sama zamiana 24 na 18 cm oszczędziła mi ok. 3m2 domu, co przy cenie około 3,5 tysiąca za m2 daje ponad 10 tysięcy. To jest właśnie optymalizacja projektu. Strop musiałby mieć 22cm grubości, co wymusiłoby cofnięcie schodów strychowych wewnątrz garderoby (tam mam schody), co nie było możliwe ze względu na jej planowaną zabudowę. Itd itp.

Sensowna ścieżka postępowania to pójście do architekta, który wypytuje, doradza i rysuje sobie obraz domu od strony funkcjonalnej. I na koniec coś proponuje, robi wyzualizacje, ew. podpowiada jakiegoś gotowca z katalogów, do których Ty byś nawet nie dotarł.

Twoja ścieżka to typowa amatorszczyzna: z czego robić ściany, dawać strop z betonu czy drewniany, MUSI być Mokka, bo tak! No ręce opadają. Nie obraź się, chcę Ci pomóc uzmysłowić sobie, że budujesz dom z d*py strony. 

Ty nawet nie wiesz, czy masz mapkę do celów projektowych a "projektujesz" dom, w myślach! Weź ochłoń, pogadaj z jednym architektem, pogadaj z drugim, ochłoń jeszcze raz i usiądź przy ich propozycjach.

----------


## Frofo007

> Za 30 tys nie wykończysz poddasza 105m2. Zapomnij.
> 
> Policz wełnę, policz łazienkę na górze, policz gipsy, policz instalacje elektryczne, wentylacyjne, wodne, ogrzewanie, dodatkowe okna, lepsze schody niż wlazowe na strych. Policz ściankę kolankową, policz robociznę.


Przecież ja nie piszę o wykończeniu poddasza za 30tyś  :big grin:  tylko o dołożeniu 30tyś aby zrobić poddasze w stanie surowym do ewentualnego wykończenia na przyszłość.

----------


## Sativum

> Widzisz, próbujesz robić wyceny, jak nie masz nawet projektu. U mnie strop wychodził 10 tysięcy drożej niż wiązary prefabrykowane, a do tego jeszcze przy wiązarach mogłem dać18cm silki jako ścianę nośną, zamiast 24 cm, co byłoby wymagane przy podparciu stropu o rozpiętości 8m. Jak policzyłem, sama zamiana 24 na 18 cm oszczędziła mi ok. 3m2 domu, co przy cenie około 3,5 tysiąca za m2 daje ponad 10 tysięcy. To jest właśnie optymalizacja projektu. Strop musiałby mieć 22cm grubości, co wymusiłoby cofnięcie schodów strychowych wewnątrz garderoby (tam mam schody), co nie było możliwe ze względu na jej planowaną zabudowę. Itd itp.
> 
> Sensowna ścieżka postępowania to pójście do architekta, który wypytuje, doradza i rysuje sobie obraz domu od strony funkcjonalnej. I na koniec coś proponuje, robi wyzualizacje, ew. podpowiada jakiegoś gotowca z katalogów, do których Ty byś nawet nie dotarł.
> 
> Twoja ścieżka to typowa amatorszczyzna: z czego robić ściany, dawać strop z betonu czy drewniany, MUSI być Mokka, bo tak! No ręce opadają. Nie obraź się, chcę Ci pomóc uzmysłowić sobie, że budujesz dom z d*py strony. 
> 
> Ty nawet nie wiesz, czy masz mapkę do celów projektowych a "projektujesz" dom, w myślach! Weź ochłoń, pogadaj z jednym architektem, pogadaj z drugim, ochłoń jeszcze raz i usiądź przy ich propozycjach.


Cenię sobie komentarze Kolegi, ale tu się nie zgadzam w części:
W mojej ocenie budowę zaczynamy od:
1) ocena stanu prawnego, formalnego 
2) ocena naszych możliwości
3) opracowanie głównych założeń i koncepcji 
4) przekucie pkt 3 w realny kształt

Czyli najpierw ustaliłbym co i jak chcę, porozmawiał z kimś kto uczciwie i krytycznie oceni taki plan (i tak nawet kilka razy - może to Kolega chciał podkreślić), a dopiero poszedłbym do projektanta. Ma być po naszemu, a nie tak jak chce projektant (bywa tu różnie)  :smile: 
Natomiast racja, że ilość szczegółów i implikacje naszych decyzji bywają często niedoceniane przez osoby rozpoczynające budowę  :wink:  

@Randerd Tak wygląda mapka:

----------


## ranerd

> Ah, to na bogato 
> 
> 
> @renerd musisz się określić na czym tobie najbardziej zależy. Jeśli na wizualnym efekcie beli na suficie to albo strop drewniany albo jakieś imitacje. 
> wg mnie obecnie strop drewniany ma wszystkie wady wiązarowego połączone z ceną monolitu. 
> 
> Budujesz dla siebie, więc buduj tak jak jesteś przekonany. Każdy tu ma trochę inne wymagania i sytuację życiową, czy nawet dostęp do majstrów. 
> Ja na ten przykład jestem już z małżonką po okresie "rozrodczym" więc wiedziałem, że rozbudowy w górę nie będzie. Chciałem parterówkę i nawet wymóg 35 stopni w MPZP mnie nie zniechęcił. A że z trójkąta szybko-dobrze-tanio w 2021 trzeba było wybierać dwa pierwsze aby uzyskać trzecie to wybrałem wiązary. 
> Do tego znaleźć dobre drewno i trzeźwego cieślę było akurat u mnie trudno.
> ...


Nie mam doświadczenia dla tego pytam, poddasze bedzie tylko graciarnia i taką role będzie pełnić.
Te ostatnie raczej nie osiągalne.





> Widzisz, próbujesz robić wyceny, jak nie masz nawet projektu. U mnie strop wychodził 10 tysięcy drożej niż wiązary prefabrykowane, a do tego jeszcze przy wiązarach mogłem dać18cm silki jako ścianę nośną, zamiast 24 cm, co byłoby wymagane przy podparciu stropu o rozpiętości 8m. Jak policzyłem, sama zamiana 24 na 18 cm oszczędziła mi ok. 3m2 domu, co przy cenie około 3,5 tysiąca za m2 daje ponad 10 tysięcy. To jest właśnie optymalizacja projektu. Strop musiałby mieć 22cm grubości, co wymusiłoby cofnięcie schodów strychowych wewnątrz garderoby (tam mam schody), co nie było możliwe ze względu na jej planowaną zabudowę. Itd itp.
> 
> Sensowna ścieżka postępowania to pójście do architekta, który wypytuje, doradza i rysuje sobie obraz domu od strony funkcjonalnej. I na koniec coś proponuje, robi wyzualizacje, ew. podpowiada jakiegoś gotowca z katalogów, do których Ty byś nawet nie dotarł.
> 
> Twoja ścieżka to typowa amatorszczyzna: z czego robić ściany, dawać strop z betonu czy drewniany, MUSI być Mokka, bo tak! No ręce opadają. Nie obraź się, chcę Ci pomóc uzmysłowić sobie, że budujesz dom z d*py strony. 
> 
> Ty nawet nie wiesz, czy masz mapkę do celów projektowych a "projektujesz" dom, w myślach! Weź ochłoń, pogadaj z jednym architektem, pogadaj z drugim, ochłoń jeszcze raz i usiądź przy ich propozycjach.



A jak ma to wyglądać jak nie amatorszczyzna, jak działam prywatnie na granicy inżynierii/automatyki i IT i co mam pojęcia o budownictwie?

Ludzie tutaj mi pomagają, doradzili parterówke, ja pisałem jaki chce rozkład pomieszczeń , a Mokka idealnie to spęłnia, metraż jest ok, kąt nachylenia dachu narzuca gówniany MPZP .
Wysłałem 21 maili do architetktów o wycene ,  na razie odpowiedź od 2, jak coś sensownie odpisza to się do nich udam.




> Cenię sobie komentarze Kolegi, ale tu się nie zgadzam w części:
> 
> @Randerd Tak wygląda mapka:


Dzięki serdecznie

----------


## Ratpaw

> A jak ma to wyglądać jak nie amatorszczyzna, jak działam prywatnie na granicy inżynierii/automatyki i IT i co mam pojęcia o budownictwie?
> 
> Ludzie tutaj mi pomagają, doradzili parterówke, ja pisałem jaki chce rozkład pomieszczeń , a Mokka idealnie to spęłnia, metraż jest ok, kąt nachylenia dachu narzuca gówniany MPZP .
> Wysłałem 21 maili do architetktów o wycene ,  na razie odpowiedź od 2, jak coś sensownie odpisza to się do nich udam.


To może lepiej porozmawiaj osobiście, czy są zainteresowani zaprojektowaniem domu. To nie kupowanie bułek, tylko twórcza sztuka podszyta inżynierią.

Jakbym miał myśleć o poddaszu użytkowym, to dach bym dał na 45 stopni, czyli dużo więcej niż dolna granica "gównianego" MP.  Wcale nie będziesz miał dodatkowych 105 m2, tylko sporo mniej użytecznej powierzchni. Nie jesteś architektem, tylko amatorem, ale wiesz na 100% że Mokka ma idealny rozkład i powierzchnię.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,

Jakieś pierwsze koty za płotem za mną .

Bylem w gminie i złozyłem wniosek o wypis i wyrys z MPZP.
Z racji tego, że jest to domek jednorodzinny, nie będzie to nic kosztowało.
Pan z gminy(mega spoko gość), polecił mi architekta, który pracuje w domu(jest w okolicy).
Dodatkowo powiedział, że ta opinia geologiczna jest chyba niepotrzebna i to wyrzucenie kasy w błoto(wiemy jaki tutaj jest grunt, są domy w okolicy...)


Zadzwoniłem do niego i wstępnie my pogadali, ma mu wysłać dane i sie spotkamy  u mnie na działce jak to wygląda.
Mówiłem mu o tym kącie nachylenia dachu 35 stopni, a on mi powiedział, że to nie problem, że zrobi się na 30 stopni, bo on sam tak ma.
Architekt naprawdę spoko, doradza, gdzie tanio kupić materiały i z czego budować.
Mówił, że totalnie nieopłaca się kupować projektów domu, bo roboty wiele mniej nie ma.



I teraz to naprawdę* zmienia postać rzeczy*....

Dodatkowo byłem u geodetki i zleciłem mapkę do celów projektowych.

----------


## Sativum

Super. Zacząłeś etap - formalności  :smile:  Powodzenia. Zachęcam do założenia wątku z budową w sekcji dzienniki budowy.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Mówił, że totalnie nieopłaca się kupować projektów domu, bo roboty wiele mniej nie ma.
> I teraz to naprawdę* zmienia postać rzeczy*....


Nie mówiąc o rojach błędów w tych projektach. Teraz rozmawiasz z zawodowcem i się tego trzymaj.

----------


## ranerd

> Super. Zacząłeś etap - formalności  Powodzenia. Zachęcam do założenia wątku z budową w sekcji dzienniki budowy.


Założe dziennik, gdy dostanę pozwolenia.

Napisałem później bardzo długi mail do tego projektanta, chyba na niego zdecyduje się nawet bezwględu na cene,
nie ma specjalnego biura, ale jest doświadczony, polecony i z moich terenów, zna rynek tutaj cen itd.

Fragment mojego maila do niego:



```
Co ja oczekuje od budynku.
- Dom parterowy
- 3 pokoje, spiżarnia, łazienka z toaletą, toaleta pomieszczenie techniczne(też około 7-8m^2 bo tam by były rozdzielacz hydrauliczny, rozdzielnica elektryczna i inne magazynki, graty), salon otwarty z kuchnią, wejście na poddasze przez opuszczane schody lub z pomieszczenia technicznego( w mokk'e) ten układ właśnie był.
- Dach dwuspadowy
- Jakieś uozdobienie wejscia, w Mokke' to wlaśnie wnęka taką role pełni, bo nie chce typowej "stodoły"
- Ogrzewanie pompą ciepła powietrze - woda
- Brak kominka
- Wymiar tak do 110m^2.
- brak okien narożnych(nie chce zbędnych kosztów)
```

----------


## Mokebe

O poddaszu było już wiele, pytanie do Ciebie, czy jesteś pewien, że ta powierzchnia - nawet nieużytkowa - się jednak nie przyda.

Wyobraźmy sobie, że tak jak ja masz zajawkę, by zrobić siłownię w domu. Na którą potrzeba, no, z 10m^2 minimum, by pomieścić ławeczkę i obciążenia bez potykania się o własne nogi - więcej, jeśli dołożysz przyrządów.

Niby 107m^2 w chacie, ale w salonie tego nie postawisz, w sypialni nie, w gabinecie do pracy nie, w kotłowni się nie zmieści, łazienka odpada, w pokojach dzieciaki i tam też nie.

Wtedy lipa, musisz dostawiać jakiś budynek gospodarczy, a to jest od nowa papierologia i koszt od cholery większy, niż ta nieszczęsna ścianka kolankowa na etapie budowy.

O ile poddasze nie jest specjalnie korzystne w cenie m^2 uwzględniając wygodę - do _zamieszkania_ - to nadal jest cholernie tanim sposobem na uzyskanie dużej powierzchni krytej do różnych celów. Ja za tą ścianę kolankową z materiałem i robocizną dałem koło 3000zł. Minus taki, że wyciąga dom w górę i robi go brzydszym, plus - to praktycznie podwoiło powierzchnię użytkową. I teraz na tym poddaszu zmieszczę siłownię, suszarnię, warsztat i graciarnię - i nadal zostanie od groma miejsca. 

Tak więc zależnie od potrzeb. Oczywiście jeśli liczysz każdy grosz, to 3000zł to dużo. Jednak w koszcie ogólnym domu (zejdzie Ci pewnie ze 400 tysięcy minimum na sam dom do stanu deweloperskiego) - to jest to pryszcz, a jednak zyskujesz realne metry kwadratowe powierzchni. Nawet, jeśli nigdy tego nie wykończysz w żaden sposób, to nadal jest to dostępne do różnych celów.

Kwestia tego, jak bardzo chcesz zoptymalizować koszt budowy, no i oczywiście - czy jesteś w stanie pogodzić się z brzydszym domem.

----------


## casual

Z drugiej strony stawianie domu z hasłem "wyobraźmy sobie" może spowodować, że i 250m będzie za mało.

----------


## Nurek_

> Wyobraźmy sobie, że tak jak ja masz zajawkę, by zrobić siłownię w domu. Na którą potrzeba, no, z 10m^2 minimum, by pomieścić ławeczkę i obciążenia bez potykania się o własne nogi - więcej, jeśli dołożysz przyrządów.


Mam parterówkę bez ścianki kolankowej i przy kącie dachu 25 stopni i na strychu jest wystarczająco miejsca na siłownię czy coś innego. Problemem przy wykorzystaniu jest nie miejsce a brak ocieplenia połaci (ocieplałem strop). Latem jest tam z 50 stopni a zimą w zasadzie tyle co na dworze. Jakbym chciał wykorzystać strych na coś innego niż graciarnię, to musiałbym ocieplić połacie, zabudować jakimś rigipsem a to już  nie są małe koszty.

Nie mówię już nawet o tym że 3000 to na materiał na ściankę kolankową nie starczy a co tu mówić o całości.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Mam parterówkę bez ścianki kolankowej i przy kącie dachu 25 stopni i na strychu jest wystarczająco miejsca na siłownię czy coś innego. Problemem przy wykorzystaniu jest nie miejsce a brak ocieplenia połaci (ocieplałem strop). Latem jest tam z 50 stopni a zimą w zasadzie tyle co na dworze. Jakbym chciał wykorzystać strych na coś innego niż graciarnię, to musiałbym ocieplić połacie, zabudować jakimś rigipsem a to już  nie są małe koszty.


Kilka osób namawia na siłownię na poddaszu, ale chyba sami na siłowni nigdy nie byli. Siłownia to miejsce, gdzie:
panuje temperatura 22-30 stopni, co zapobiega kontuzjom mięśni. Na siłownię chodzi się regularnie albo nie ma to sensu, czyli trzeba zapewnić taką temperaturę przez cały rok!potrzeba ogromnych ilości powietrza, co wymusza wentylację mechanicznąwyposażenie to trochę więcej niż ławeczka. Podstawowe wyposażenie zapewni prędzej rehabilitację niż poprawne, rozwojowe wykonywanie ćwiczeń.na ścianach są lustra, chyba wiadomo po co.

Czyli oprócz zapewnienia temperatur potrzeba pełnej i wydajnej wentylacji.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,
nie chce siłowni na poddaszu, przerabiałem to wiele lat temu w domu rodzinnym na strychu :big grin: .

Metraż mi odpowiada.
O co mogę architekta jeszcze zapytać?
Zadałem mu pytanie, o ulokowanie na działce, o naslonecznienie itd, ma sie zapoznać z materiałami dać wstępną wycene i jeśli mi pasuje, to wizyta na działce itd.

Potrzeba teraz odwiertów geologicznych ? (Extra dom pisał, że to konieczne, w gmienie mi powiedzieli, że nie) .

Po zatym ciekawostka.
Wpłyneły na maila kolejne oferty na adaptacje gotowego projektu - ceny od 2700 do 8000 zł  :big grin: .

I z oferteo dzwonił gość, mówił, że może być moim kierownikiem budowy - kwota 7000zł (5 wizyt :big grin: ).
Podziekowałem grzecnzie.

----------


## Ratpaw

Jeżeli chodzi o badania geotechniczne gruntu, to nawet jak nie trzeba warto je zrobić. Architekt powinien ich zażądać (a raczej opinii na ich podstawie).

----------


## Sativum

Zdecydowanie warto zrobić badania gruntu. 

Od października zeszłego, po nowelizacji są obowiązkowe, jeśli projektant nie podpisze się , że są typowe i nie widzi takiej potrzeby. Możesz sprawdzić sam. Jest to chyba w rozporządzeniu o wytycznych dla tworzenia projektów budowlanych. 
Moim zdaniem kluczowe są założenia jakie dasz projektantowi do zrobienia indywidualnego - rozpisze mu na kartce jak chcesz by wyglądał dom. Kolejne ważne rzeczy : rodzaj fundamentu, rodzaj wentylacji,  rodzaj dachu, materiał nośny ścian i pokrycie dachu, jakie okna i drzwi - gdzie i wymiary. Kolejne pytanie - czy w cenie zrobi branzowki i projekty przyłącza, wysokość sufitu, grubość wylewki, izolacji ściana, podłoga, dach

----------


## Ratpaw

> rodzaj wentylacji


Jeśli o to chodzi, to chyba za dużego wyboru obecnie nie ma.

----------


## ranerd

> Zdecydowanie warto zrobić badania gruntu. 
> 
> Od października zeszłego, po nowelizacji są obowiązkowe, jeśli projektant nie podpisze się , że są typowe i nie widzi takiej potrzeby. Możesz sprawdzić sam. Jest to chyba w rozporządzeniu o wytycznych dla tworzenia projektów budowlanych. 
> Moim zdaniem kluczowe są założenia jakie dasz projektantowi do zrobienia indywidualnego - rozpisze mu na kartce jak chcesz by wyglądał dom. Kolejne ważne rzeczy : rodzaj fundamentu, rodzaj wentylacji,  rodzaj dachu, materiał nośny ścian i pokrycie dachu, jakie okna i drzwi - gdzie i wymiary. Kolejne pytanie - czy w cenie zrobi branzowki i projekty przyłącza, wysokość sufitu, grubość wylewki, izolacji ściana, podłoga, dach



To mu rozpisałem jakie pomieszczenia chce i jaki mniej więcej układ, chyba że architekt bedzie chciał obrócić dom o 90 stopni ze względu na nasłonecznienia, to układ pomieszczeń automatycznie sie zmieni.
O resztę bedę gadał, też mu napisał co myśli o rodzaju stropu.

Co do opinii geologicznej , znalazłem w sieci coś takiego:




> Badanie geotechniczne gruntu ma na celu rozróżnienie warstw i rodzaju podłoża wraz z ustaleniem poziomu wód gruntowych i ich sezonowych tendencji wzrostowych. Wiedza ta, choć często pomijana powinna stać się punktem wyjścia dla każdego inwestora, ponieważ dzięki niej możemy w prawidłowy sposób zaprojektować posadowienie budynku bądź też, dokonać adaptacji projektu gotowego. *Do niedawna badanie geotechniczne gruntu nie było wymagane, obecnie (od 29 kwietnia 2012 roku) bez odpowiedniego zakresu badań geotechnicznych, nie uzyskamy pozwolenia na budowę.* Badania te klasyfikują obiekty do trzech kategorii geotechnicznych.


Czyli co, Od 10 lat jest to obowiązkowe a z 90% osób olewało to?

Kumplem kupił działke bez takich badań, architekt mu robił projekt, a później przerabiał, bo przy plantowaniu okazało się, że jest tam jeden wielki
kamieniołom pod stopem i musiał robić płyte denną.

----------


## Sativum

@Ratpaw 
Poprawną odpowiedzią będzie mechaniczna, ale można robić jeszcze po staremu komin. 
@Ranerd
Słyszałem że większość pisała że przyjmują warunki glebowe właściwe jak dla działki sąsiedniej. Nie warto oszczędzać tego tysiąca zł na wykonanie 3 odwiertów. Na pewno się przyda wiedzieć jakie masz grunty, gdzie woda, jaki skład. Nie znajduję uzasadnienia dla pominięcia tego etapu. 
Radzę nie opierać się wyłącznie na treściach w necie. Weryfikuj te informacje. Często bzdury można znaleźć. 
Polecam prasę tematyczną - np. Murator + KB + projektant + znane, polecane firmy wykonawcze.

----------


## ranerd

Dzięki,

Będę czekał jak się inni również architekci odezwą.

W międzyczasie obserwuje również ceny materiałów budowlanych:
Jest takie konto na olx  :
BudowlaniecPolska.pl
Miesiąc temu miał gość BK 24x24x59(klasa 500) za 13,89 brutto, teraz już widzę 12,89zł .
Też troche cieszy.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Czyli co, Od 10 lat jest to obowiązkowe a z 90% osób olewało to?


Jak urzędnik nie wymagał, to architekt coś tam zakładał i tyle. Mi przeszedł projekt domu z dziurami w ścianach, pod oknami, jako wentylacja. Uwierzysz?




> Miesiąc temu miał gość BK 24x24x59(klasa 500) za 13,89 brutto, teraz już widzę 12,89zł .
> Też troche cieszy.


Zgadza się, ceny spadają, deweloperzy w 3City zmniejszyli plany o 70%. Wiem to od kolegi analityka i rzeczoznawcy budowlanego, pracującego dla banku. Do końca roku będzie wyścig, żeby sprzedać jak najwięcej mieszkań, potem prawdopodobnie posucha. I to jest dobra wiadomość dla budujących  :Smile:

----------


## zeusik6

też uważam ze 2023/2024 wcale nie muszą być takie złe, oby surowce energetyczne nie drożały mocno to nie powinno być szalonych wzrostów, usługi budowlane jeśli chodzi o domy jednorodzinne też mogą nawet stanieć jeśli rynek zauważy posuchę w budownictwie wielorodzinnym.

----------


## ololek

> Jak urzędnik nie wymagał, to architekt coś tam zakładał i tyle. Mi przeszedł projekt domu z dziurami w ścianach, pod oknami, jako wentylacja. Uwierzysz?
> 
> 
> Zgadza się, ceny spadają, deweloperzy w 3City zmniejszyli plany o 70%. Wiem to od kolegi analityka i rzeczoznawcy budowlanego, pracującego dla banku. Do końca roku będzie wyścig, żeby sprzedać jak najwięcej mieszkań, potem prawdopodobnie posucha. I to jest dobra wiadomość dla budujących


Dla tych co budują własnymi rękami tak. Dla tych co będą najmować ludzi to na rynku będzie wysyp tanich fachowców których deweloperka nie chce. A że będą chcieli robotnicy zarobić niskim kosztem to niektórzy budujący albo stracą nerwy na kontrolowaniu albo kasę na poprawkach.

----------


## ranerd

> Jak urzędnik nie wymagał, to architekt coś tam zakładał i tyle. Mi przeszedł projekt domu z dziurami w ścianach, pod oknami, jako wentylacja. Uwierzysz?
> 
> 
> Zgadza się, ceny spadają, deweloperzy w 3City zmniejszyli plany o 70%. Wiem to od kolegi analityka i rzeczoznawcy budowlanego, pracującego dla banku. Do końca roku będzie wyścig, żeby sprzedać jak najwięcej mieszkań, potem prawdopodobnie posucha. I to jest dobra wiadomość dla budujących


Metoda ctr c + v czasem tak działa.

Cieszy mnie ten spadek.




> też uważam ze 2023/2024 wcale nie muszą być takie złe, oby surowce energetyczne nie drożały mocno to nie powinno być szalonych wzrostów, usługi budowlane jeśli chodzi o domy jednorodzinne też mogą nawet stanieć jeśli rynek zauważy posuchę w budownictwie wielorodzinnym.


Jako hazardzista giełdowy , powiem surowce energetyczne to sprawa stricto polityczna. Reszta surowców leci mocno (miedź  -40%, aluminium -50% ) rok do roku.
Tylko zaś dolar do góry...

----------


## Ubicz

> @Ratpaw 
> Poprawną odpowiedzią będzie mechaniczna, ale można robić jeszcze po staremu komin. 
> @Ranerd
> Słyszałem że większość pisała że przyjmują warunki glebowe właściwe jak dla działki sąsiedniej. Nie warto oszczędzać tego tysiąca zł na wykonanie 3 odwiertów. Na pewno się przyda wiedzieć jakie masz grunty, gdzie woda, jaki skład. Nie znajduję uzasadnienia dla pominięcia tego etapu. 
> Radzę nie opierać się wyłącznie na treściach w necie. Weryfikuj te informacje. Często bzdury można znaleźć. 
> Polecam prasę tematyczną - np. Murator + KB + projektant + znane, polecane firmy wykonawcze.


Diabełtkwi w szczegółach. W przepisach od 2012 nic się nie zmieniło, po prostu za dobór gruntu w projekcie odpowiedzialny jest projektant. Z pewnością projektant na Śląsku miał większe parcie na zbadanie gruntu jak najwcześniej, niż projektant na Podlasiu (płasko, grunty praktycznie idealne pod budowę, byle nie teren poniżej poz. wód). Przy wykopach i tak trzeba weryfikwoać grunt, bo te 3 dziurki nie dają wcale takiej doskonałej informacji o tym, co siedzi w ziemi. Kierownik budowy jest za to odpowiedzialny w czasie budowy, żeby zdecydować o ewentualnej zmianie fundamentów. Jedyne co zyskujesz na tym badaniu to możliwość wczesniejsszego przygotowania się na trudne warunki. No chyba, że masz KB który nie bywa na budowie  :big tongue:  
To, że ostatnio projektanci konstrukcji masowo naciskają na badania gruntu to wynik jakiejś aktywności izb i ogólnej dobrej konkiunktury w budo (taka była w skali ostatnich 5-10 lat :smile: ). 
Smutna prawda jest taka, że wszyscy cisną żeby projekt był tani i przez lata ten konstruktor który oszczędzał Ci tysiaka na badaniach był towarem porządanym. Kiedy ceny wszystkiego rosły jak na drożdżach a deweloperka puchła, ludzie zaczęli łapać dystans i powoli rozumieć, że lepiej przepłacić na pracach projektowych niż na wykonawstwie. Ale tutaj jeszcze dłuuuga droga przed inwestorami.

----------


## Sativum

> Diabełtkwi w szczegółach. W przepisach od 2012 nic się nie zmieniło, po prostu za dobór gruntu w projekcie odpowiedzialny jest projektant. Z pewnością projektant na Śląsku miał większe parcie na zbadanie gruntu jak najwcześniej, niż projektant na Podlasiu (płasko, grunty praktycznie idealne pod budowę, byle nie teren poniżej poz. wód). Przy wykopach i tak trzeba weryfikwoać grunt, bo te 3 dziurki nie dają wcale takiej doskonałej informacji o tym, co siedzi w ziemi. Kierownik budowy jest za to odpowiedzialny w czasie budowy, żeby zdecydować o ewentualnej zmianie fundamentów. Jedyne co zyskujesz na tym badaniu to możliwość wczesniejsszego przygotowania się na trudne warunki. No chyba, że masz KB który nie bywa na budowie  
> To, że ostatnio projektanci konstrukcji masowo naciskają na badania gruntu to wynik jakiejś aktywności izb i ogólnej dobrej konkiunktury w budo (taka była w skali ostatnich 5-10 lat). 
> Smutna prawda jest taka, że wszyscy cisną żeby projekt był tani i przez lata ten konstruktor który oszczędzał Ci tysiaka na badaniach był towarem porządanym. Kiedy ceny wszystkiego rosły jak na drożdżach a deweloperka puchła, ludzie zaczęli łapać dystans i powoli rozumieć, że lepiej przepłacić na pracach projektowych niż na wykonawstwie. Ale tutaj jeszcze dłuuuga droga przed inwestorami.


Nie masz racji. 
Jakiś czas temu (post factum) analizowałem zmiany w zakresie projektowania. 
We wrześniu 2020 r. weszło w życie Rozporządzenie Ministra Rozwoju w sprawie szczegółowego zakresu i formy projektu budowlanego (Dz.U. z 2020 r. poz. 1609), gdzie w par. 20 ust. 1 pkt 5 wskazano, że projekt architektoniczno-budowlany musi zawierać m.in. 
_"opinię geotechniczną oraz informację o sposobie posadowienia obiektu budowlanego;"_

Było tak: 
Rozporządzenie Ministra Transportu, Budownictwa i Gospodarki Morskiej w sprawie szczegółowego zakresu i formy projektu budowlanego
Dz.U. z 2012 r. poz. 462
t.j. Dz.U. z 2018 r. poz. 1935
art 11 ust 1 pkt 4:
 opis techniczny projektu architektoniczno-budowlanego obiektu budowlanego powinien określać m.in.: 
_"układ konstrukcyjny obiektu budowlanego, zastosowane schematy konstrukcyjne (statyczne), założenia przyjęte do obliczeń konstrukcji, w tym dotyczące obciążeń, oraz podstawowe wyniki tych obliczeń, a dla konstrukcji nowych, niesprawdzonych w krajowej praktyce ‒ wyniki ewentualnych badań doświadczalnych, rozwiązania konstrukcyjno-materiałowe podstawowych elementów konstrukcji obiektu, kategorię geotechniczną obiektu budowlanego, warunki i sposób jego posadowienia oraz zabezpieczenia przed wpływami eksploatacji górniczej, rozwiązania konstrukcyjno-materiałowe wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych przegród budowlanych; w przypadku projektowania rozbudowy, przebudowy lub nadbudowy, w razie potrzeby, do opisu technicznego należy dołączyć ocenę techniczną obejmującą aktualne warunki geotechniczne i stan posadowienia obiektu;"_

----------


## Ubicz

Fakt, że zmiana treści przepisów nastąpiła. Tylko że opinia geotechniczna nie oznacza, że do projektu potrzebne są odwierty. 
To dalej stanowi tylko opinię projektanta. Ten przydługi opis z wyliczanką ze starego rozporządzenia sprowadza się do tego samego - przedstawienia opinii. 
Owszem, te odwierty powinny być żeby tę opinię wyrazić. Ale w dalszym ciągu przy pozwoleniu do domku jednorodzinnego nie trzeba przedstawiać ich w dokumentacji. 
Zmiana postępowania konstruktorów była stopniowa i może nawet masz rację, że przyspieszona grzebaniem w tym przepisie bo to zawsze jest ryzyko niewygodnych pytań. Ale zasadniczo nie została nimi wymuszona. Przynajmniej ja nie znajduję takiego uzasadnienia i nikt z kim wspołpracuję nie zwracał na to szczególnej uwagi. 




> Nie masz racji. 
> Jakiś czas temu (post factum) analizowałem zmiany w zakresie projektowania. 
> We wrześniu 2020 r. weszło w życie Rozporządzenie Ministra Rozwoju w sprawie szczegółowego zakresu i formy projektu budowlanego (Dz.U. z 2020 r. poz. 1609), gdzie w par. 20 ust. 1 pkt 5 wskazano, że projekt architektoniczno-budowlany musi zawierać m.in. 
> _"opinię geotechniczną oraz informację o sposobie posadowienia obiektu budowlanego;"_
> 
> Było tak: 
> Rozporządzenie Ministra Transportu, Budownictwa i Gospodarki Morskiej w sprawie szczegółowego zakresu i formy projektu budowlanego
> Dz.U. z 2012 r. poz. 462
> t.j. Dz.U. z 2018 r. poz. 1935
> ...

----------


## Sativum

No wiesz, podpisać można się pod wszystkim, ale co do tego czym jest opinia geotechniczna dyskusji nie ma - jest Rozporządzenie Ministra Transportu, Budownictwa i Gospodarki Morskiej w sprawie ustalania geotechnicznych warunków posadawiania obiektów budowlanych
Dz.U. z 2012 r. poz. 463, które je opisuje;  zwłaszcza w par. 4 i 6. 
Tak, czy inaczej, w chwili obecnej ich brak stanowi nieuzasadnione ryzyko. Zyskujemy wiedzę jaką budowę ma grunt - bezcenne dla planów posadowienia fundamentu, zwłaszcza tradycyjnego - murowanego, gdzie (jak głęboko) jest woda, a i dla założenia ogródka jest przydatna. Ja płaciłem bodajże 800 zł. Nikt wokół mnie ich nie robił. Przy okazji porozmawiałem z geologiem n/t wyboru źródła ciepła i gwc, co tylko umocniło mnie w podjętej decyzji (wahałem się między wyborem PC vs gaz).

----------


## Ratpaw

> Kierownik budowy jest za to odpowiedzialny w czasie budowy, żeby zdecydować o ewentualnej zmianie fundamentów. Jedyne co zyskujesz na tym badaniu to możliwość wczesniejsszego przygotowania się na trudne warunki.


Ty chyba żartujesz. Takie badanie jest podstawą do wykonania projektu, a kierownik ma pilnować wykonania wg tegoż.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,
jest jakiś dramat z tymi architektami.
Praktycznie nie mam odpowiedzi na maile...

----------


## Ratpaw

A co się dziwisz, jak wysyłasz bardzo długie emaile? Trzeba zadzwonić, umówić się na termin, być przygotowanym do rozmowy (mapka to podstawa).
Nikt nie lubi być traktowany hurtowo. Pewnie sobie ludzie pomyśleli, że szukasz najtańszego architekta do przystosowania projektu do warunków na działce. Nie tędy droga.

Masz jakieś hobby, np narciarstwo czy wind surfing? A może lubisz rower, masz motor itd. Takie rzeczy trzeba gdzieś trzymać. A może lubisz robić sushi, może masz 30 pudełek na sałatki, masz daleko sklep, w którym się zaopatrujesz i potrzebujesz spiżarkę - to wszystko gdzieś trzeba trzymać. O to architekt powinien zapytać. A jak Ty wysyłasz serię emaili, to przecież nikt w połowie sezonu urlopowego nie będzie się z Tobą umawiał czy coś tam wyceniał. Mam dalej wrażenie, że źle do tego podchodzisz.

----------


## ranerd

Ratpaw nigdy wcześniej tego nie robiłem, 
firmy mają strony internetowe, wiec wysyłam zapytania , opisuje wstęp co chce,
zostawiam numer itd.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ratpaw nigdy wcześniej tego nie robiłem, 
> firmy mają strony internetowe, wiec wysyłam zapytania , opisuje wstęp co chce,
> zostawiam numer itd.


Zostaw numer i poproś o kontakt, bo chcesz zamówić projekt domu jednorodzinnego. Nic więcej. Jak jest możliwość to dzwoń, jak tylko formularz to nic nie poradzisz.

----------


## ranerd

To jutro przedzwonie w te miejsca co wysyłałem i zobaczę.
Wiem, że jeden architekt , co mi też polecali go przebywa na urlopie, możę faktycznie przesadzam, sezon urlopowy .

Z innej beczki, kumple mi pisze, że kupywał w Listopadzie 2021 Beton komórkowy Termobetu 24x24x59 po 11zł/brutto sztuka,
a ja sie jarałem, że zaczyna to dochodzić do 15zł brutto z transportem..

----------


## Sativum

> Zostaw numer i poproś o kontakt, bo chcesz zamówić projekt domu jednorodzinnego. Nic więcej. Jak jest możliwość to dzwoń, jak tylko formularz to nic nie poradzisz.


Kolega dobrze radzi. Ja tak zrobiłem, co jednak nie zmieniło faktu, że z 30stu zapytań dostałem kilka odpowiedzi...
Szukaj, dzwon i negocjuj cenę. Na tym można majątek zaoszczędzić. Oszczędności trzeba szukać od samego początku

----------


## casual

A najlepiej  pokręć się po budowach w okolicy, pogadaj z ludźmi czy są zadowoleni z ekip, KB, projektanta. Popytaj znajomych którzy się ostatnio budowali. To lepsze źródło niż internet. Nieraz w lokalnych bańkach są po prostu dobre składy, które ogarniają najlepiej.
Wielu fachowców z którymi miałem kontakt unika w pierwszej chwili "naczytanych z Internetu" z wymaganiami na 20 stron. Najpierw połap kontakt, potem już szczegółowo ustalaj wymagania. 
I nie przejmuj się, że teraz czegoś nie wiesz, krzywa uczenia idzie w górę bardzo szybko jeśli się przyłożysz.

----------


## Ratpaw

> A najlepiej  pokręć się po budowach w okolicy, pogadaj z ludźmi czy są zadowoleni z ekip, KB, projektanta.


Mam same złe doświadczenia z takim szukaniem fachowców. Ludzie niechętnie się przyznają do błędów. Mi dwie osoby poleciły ekipę debili i te osoby były baaardzo zadowolone.

----------


## casual

Jest takie ryzyko. Miałem kilka osób z polecenia i już po kilku rozmowach widziałem, że poprzedni klienci po prostu nie mieli dużych wymagań dlatego wszystko się podobało. Na wszystko zawsze warto brać poprawkę.
Jednak dalej jest to dobra baza. Ekipę od SSO podpatrzyłem u sąsiada, kilka dni obserwowałem jak robią i fuksem akurat mieli okno. Z kolei "moi" elektrycy robią teraz kilka budów w okolicy bo sąsiedzi zagadali jak byli u mnie.

----------


## Sativum

> Mam same złe doświadczenia z takim szukaniem fachowców. Ludzie niechętnie się przyznają do błędów. Mi dwie osoby poleciły ekipę debili i te osoby były baaardzo zadowolone.


Też mam mieszane uczucia, ale może się to brać z różnych wymagań zamawiającego. 
Na pewno warto gromadzić oferty i korzystać np. z portalu na "o" lub "t". Wiele osób wzięliśmy z portalu na o. Pozwoli też wyrobić sobie osąd ile kosztują dane prace.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Jest takie ryzyko. Miałem kilka osób z polecenia i już po kilku rozmowach widziałem, że poprzedni klienci po prostu nie mieli dużych wymagań dlatego wszystko się podobało. Na wszystko zawsze warto brać poprawkę.
> Jednak dalej jest to dobra baza. Ekipę od SSO podpatrzyłem u sąsiada, kilka dni obserwowałem jak robią i fuksem akurat mieli okno. Z kolei "moi" elektrycy robią teraz kilka budów w okolicy bo sąsiedzi zagadali jak byli u mnie.


U sąsiada to zupełnie co innego. Miałem na myśli objeżdżanie okolicy w poszukiwaniu wykonawców. Po znajomości jak najbardziej.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie oglądam trochę filmów którzy budowali parterówki 2021/2022 i ceny jakie ponieśli.

Parterówka 106m^2 - strop monolityczny - dach kopertowy (kąt nie znam)
https://www.youtube.com/c/DomZa100/videos

Stan zero - 46tys (35 tys materiał, 11 tys robocizna)
Murowanie + strop  48,45 tys (25,45 tys materiał, 23 tys robocizna)
Liczmy ukryte koszta (o którym sam autor wspomina) - 8tys
Ścianka kolankowa, wieniec, omurowanie komina 19 tys (materiał 9 tys, robocizna 10tys)
Wieźba dachowa 18 tys ( 8 tys materiał, 10 tys robocizna )
Pokrycie dachu, obróbka komina  35tys  (  23 tys materiał, 12 tys robocizna )

Suma SSO 173 - 174 tys

Oraz drugi przykład  - budowa 2022 - dom 143m^2.- wiązary 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTT...ebOtQ6bFr8MpAg

Stan zero 52,7tys ( 37,7 tys material , 15 tys robocizna)
SSO bez wiezby 51,3 tys ( 36,3 tys material, 15 tys robocizna )
sciany szczytowe , sciany dzialowe, konstrukcja dachu 59,3 tys ( nie bylo rozbicia na materialy )

Co o tym myślicie, domy stawiane na przełomie 2021/2022.

Ceny dobre, złe ? (mi się wydaje, że świetne ) .

Ceny materiałów budowlanych  na jesień, zime zwykle taniały? Jak to było w poprzednich latach?

----------


## Ratpaw

Buduj i tyle. Mi się wydawało, że piwnica będzie mnie kosztować przynajmniej 50 tysięcy więcej niż bez piwnicy, a się okazało, że wyszła taniej (gdybym musiał stawiać osobno garaż). Dom wielkości 100-110 m2 jest tani i prosty w budowie. Na ceny nie poradzisz, a się możesz nie raz pozytywnie zaskoczyć.

----------


## ranerd

> Buduj i tyle. Mi się wydawało, że piwnica będzie mnie kosztować przynajmniej 50 tysięcy więcej niż bez piwnicy, a się okazało, że wyszła taniej (gdybym musiał stawiać osobno garaż). Dom wielkości 100-110 m2 jest tani i prosty w budowie. Na ceny nie poradzisz, a się możesz nie raz pozytywnie zaskoczyć.


Na to licze, na razie czekam na odpowiedzi od architekta.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPj...DWCNLEA/videos

Tutaj z kolei projekt parterowy waski, naprawdę "wąski" , trzy krótkie filmy i tam chyba z 20 ton stali weszło i kupione na górce...

----------


## zeusik6

Pozostaje tylko zazdrościć ze ludzie mają tyle kasy, 500 tys w ssz parterówki, samej stali 20ton.

Projektant ma wujka w hucie?

----------


## casual

Ten wąski to jakaś masakra. Najlepszy przykład na to, że najwięcej kasy na budowie oszczędzi ci dobry projekt i projektant.

----------


## Ubicz

> Ty chyba żartujesz. Takie badanie jest podstawą do wykonania projektu, a kierownik ma pilnować wykonania wg tegoż.


Też mnie to dziwiło na początku w praktyce zawodowej. Żaden konstruktor tego przez lata nie wymagał, chyba że wiedział że teren jest zwodniczy. I faktem jest, że projektując w typowych warunkach nigdy nie zdarzyło się, że trzeba było zmieniać fundamenty. Za to bywa tak, że w odwiertach nic nie ma, a okazywało się po wykopie, że jednak woda stoi. 
Pamiętajcie, to są 3 dziury w arbitralnie ustawionych punktachi i badanie jednorazowe. Deweloperzy, jak się szykują do dużej budowy na niepewnym gruncie, sondują dużo drożej przez kilka miesięcy. Bardziej niebezpieczna jest woda sezonowa, której jednorazowe badanie geotechn. nie wykaże. Jak zwykle jest rozjazd międzyprzepisami a realiami, stąd pewnie przez lata wszyscy te przepisy olewali. 

Tym niemniej chyba weszliśmy w dywagacje za głęboko. Tak czy siak te badania warto zrobić dla świętego spokoju. Ale jedyny efekt jest taki, że w 1/1000 przypadków można wcześniej przeprojektować fundamenty i/lub zastosować igłofiltry. Bo warunki gruntowe I TAK weryfikują się ostatecznie dopiero przy wykopach (a i to dobrze, bo jak poz. wód się podnosi okresowo to przy krótkiej budowie można nawet nie zauważyć).

----------


## Ubicz

> Panowie oglądam trochę filmów którzy budowali parterówki 2021/2022 i ceny jakie ponieśli.
> 
> Parterówka 106m^2 - strop monolityczny - dach kopertowy (kąt nie znam)
> https://www.youtube.com/c/DomZa100/videos
> 
> Stan zero - 46tys (35 tys materiał, 11 tys robocizna)
> Murowanie + strop  48,45 tys (25,45 tys materiał, 23 tys robocizna)
> Liczmy ukryte koszta (o którym sam autor wspomina) - 8tys
> Ścianka kolankowa, wieniec, omurowanie komina 19 tys (materiał 9 tys, robocizna 10tys)
> ...


Domek 106 m2  - wychodzi SSZ (przyjmuję jakieś 30-40 tys. za stolarkę) jakieś 1900-2000 zł za m2. Jeżeli ceny są brutto, to niezła jak netto to przeciętna. I kwartał 2022 wychodziło w parterówkach ok 2300 netto za SSZ, w piętrowych/z poddaszem 1800-2000 netto. 
Tylko trzeba mieć na uwadze, że te metry to liczyć z garażem (tu akurat masz dobrze policzone w obu filmikach). 
Tyle, że między końcem 2021 a teraz ceny chodzą jak sinusoida. Przez osatnie miesiące był duży skok i teraz spadają.

----------


## casual

Dużo pewnie zależy od regionu. 

Jeśli coś ci to pomoże to u mnie
marzec 2021 - maj 2022
parter 115m, 35 stopni 
SSO - 129 tyś
SSZ - 182
DEW - 390
WYK - 585
Do tego formalności przed wbiciem ok 10, KB 4, przyłącza 12 (wod-kan, gaz, prąd- były w drodze), ogarnięcie działki - 40 (płot, kostka, równanie itp)
Z tym, że u mnie kilka tematów podnoszących cenę, można pewnie 10% spokojnie oszczędzić.

Tylko pamiętaj, to są już ceny historyczne. Zanim wbijesz łopatę minie pewnie rok. Kiedy ja robiłem rozeznanie to ludzie podobne domy stawiali za 450 na gotowo:/

----------


## Mokebe

U mnie (od września 2021), koło Warszawy, zero pracy własnej:

100m^2 parter, ściana kolankowa podniesiona, skos 30 stopni.

SSO (ale bez pokrycia dachowego, dla mnie to jest część SSZ) - 159 tys. 
SSZ - 213 tys.
Dew - mam większość zakontraktowanych prac, część zrobiona - ok. 390 tys.
Pod klucz - a cholera wie, ale tu będzie spory udział pracy własnej i standard "IKEA", więc nie powinno być tragedii.

Wysokie koszty SSO są związane z głębokim wykopem (1,2m), nieprzydatnością piachu rodzimego (z 5000 wydałem na sam piach) oraz szerokich i potężnych fundamentów budowanych po cenie stali 4800/t (obecnie jest 3600).
Dodatkowo "kara za Warszawę" - robocizna zdecydowanie droższa, niż w innych częściach Polski.

SSZ mógł być ok. 5 tysięcy tańszy (gdybym nie szedł w podwyższony standard akustyczny okien).
Dew mógłby być ok. 35 tys. tańszy, gdybym nie robił rekuperacji i klimatyzacji.

Dlatego uważam, że 3500zł/m^2 w przypadku nawet małego domu do stanu deweloperskiego jest całkowicie wykonalne, przy wentylacji "grawitacyjnej" i bez klimatyzacji. Można dalej zmniejszać dzięki pracy własnej, jeżeli masz czas i kogoś do pomocy (ja nie miałem ani tego, ani tego). Aczkolwiek klimatyzacja ma ten duży plus, że to "dodatkowe" źródło ogrzewania i to całkiem wydaje (bo to przecież pompa ciepła jest), o ile wybierzemy model z funkcją grzania. 

Chociaż rekuperatora bym nie pomijał. Nie trzeba wtedy otwierać okien. Cudowne gdy somsiad kosiarką pizgocze albo grilla robi.

----------


## ranerd

Dzięki za te ceny Waszych domów.

Dla mnie najlepszych etapem bedą instalacje, po prostu najtańsze.
Projekty wszystkie moje i cześci materiałowe bedą znacznie poniżej ceny rynkowej.

----------


## ranerd

Dostałem ciekawą ofertę od architekta z okolic.
Projekt z adaptacją 4300
Kierowanie budową 1500.

Jedna osoba we dwóch funkcjach.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Dostałem ciekawą ofertę od architekta z okolic.
> Projekt z adaptacją 4300
> Kierowanie budową 1500.
> 
> Jedna osoba we dwóch funkcjach.


Za 1500 to nie jest kierowanie budową, tylko podpisy w dzienniku.

----------


## zeusik6

czyli standardzik przyjedzie na lanie ław i stropu i chulaj dusza piekla nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## ranerd

Czyli generalnie standardzik, wczoraj gadałem z osobą co płaciła za kierownika 700 złotych xD , jesczze buduje, a zdjęcia mu wysyła na maila czy jest ok ,haha.

W poniedziałek / wtorek będe miał wiecej oferty, bo zmieniłem taktykę i zacząłem dzwonić najpierw, a potem wysyłać maile.

Generalnie jestem zaskoczony ofertami z mojego rynku, myślałem, że będzie drożej.
Na ten etap papierologii architekt + kierownik budowy + geodeta miałem przewidziane 15tys.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Na ten etap papierologii architekt + kierownik budowy + geodeta miałem przewidziane 15tys.


To weź projekt indywidualny. 

Kierbud powinien przynajmniej zbrojenie odebrać.

----------


## ranerd

Tylko projekt indywidualny biorę, jak w moich okolicach są takie stawki to się w ogóle nie opłaca kupywać gotowego i adaptacja.
Tak się zastanawiam jak ta kobieta w filmie co wrzucałem z parterówką waśki, została wydymana na samą adaptacje na 15tys...

----------


## Ratpaw

> Tylko projekt indywidualny biorę, jak w moich okolicach są takie stawki to się w ogóle nie opłaca kupywać gotowego i adaptacja.
> Tak się zastanawiam jak ta kobieta w filmie co wrzucałem z parterówką waśki, została wydymana na samą adaptacje na 15tys...


Bo widocznie było tyle roboty, że architekt wycenił swoją pracę na 15. Moze razem z całą branżówką i całym załatwianiem, bo miała trudną działkę, problem z drogą itp. To nie jest kupowanie kartofli, żeby porównywać ceny jeden do jednego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Za 1500 to nie jest kierowanie budową, tylko podpisy w dzienniku.


A co jeszcze z obowiązków z PB dotyczy kierbuda na budowie domu jednorodzinnego? Może koordynacja prac? Ściągnięcie geodety?

----------


## Ratpaw

> A co jeszcze z obowiązków z PB dotyczy kierbuda na budowie domu jednorodzinnego? Może koordynacja prac? Ściągnięcie geodety?


Miło byłoby gdyby przypilnował wytyczenia i wykonania posadowienia, bo na tym etapie błędy kosztują najwięcej. Również KB olewają konstrukcję dachową, a z dachami cuda się potrafią dziać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Miło byłoby gdyby przypilnował wytyczenia i wykonania posadowienia, bo na tym etapie błędy kosztują najwięcej. Również KB olewają konstrukcję dachową, a z dachami cuda się potrafią dziać.


Zakres obowiązków kierbuda wygląda tak:
_
Art. 22. Do podstawowych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy:
1) protokolarne przejęcie od inwestora i odpowiednie zabezpieczenie terenu budowy wraz ze znajdującymi się na nim obiektami budowlanymi, urządzeniami technicznymi i stałymi punktami osnowy geodezyjnej oraz podlegającymi ochronie elementami środowiska przyrodniczego i kulturowego;
2) prowadzenie dokumentacji budowy;
3) zapewnienie geodezyjnego wytyczenia obiektu oraz zorganizowanie budowy i kierowanie budową obiektu budowlanego w sposób zgodny z projektem lub pozwoleniem na budowę, przepisami, w tym techniczno-budowlanymi, oraz przepisami bezpieczeństwa i higieny pracy;
3a) koordynowanie realizacji zadań zapobiegających zagrożeniom bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia:
a) przy opracowywaniu technicznych lub organizacyjnych założeń planowanych robót budowlanych lub ich poszczególnych etapów, które mają być prowadzone jednocześnie lub kolejno,
b) przy planowaniu czasu wymaganego do zakończenia robót budowlanych lub ich poszczególnych etapów;
3b) koordynowanie działań zapewniających przestrzeganie podczas wykonywania robót budowlanych zasad bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia zawartych w przepisach, o których mowa w art. 21a ust. 3, oraz w planie bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia;
3c) wprowadzanie niezbędnych zmian w informacji, o której mowa w art. 20 ust. 1 pkt 1b, oraz w planie bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia, wynikających z postępu wykonywanych robót budowlanych;
3d) podejmowanie niezbędnych działań uniemożliwiających wstęp na budowę osobom nieupoważnionym;
3e) zapewnienie przy wykonywaniu robót budowlanych stosowania wyrobów, zgodnie z art. 10;
4) wstrzymanie robót budowlanych w przypadku stwierdzenia możliwości powstania zagrożenia oraz bezzwłoczne zawiadomienie o tym właściwego organu;
5) zawiadomienie inwestora o wpisie do dziennika budowy dotyczącym wstrzymania robót budowlanych z powodu wykonywania ich niezgodnie z projektem;
6) realizacja zaleceń wpisanych do dziennika budowy;
7) zgłaszanie inwestorowi do sprawdzenia lub odbioru wykonanych robót ulegających zakryciu bądź zanikających oraz zapewnienie dokonania wymaganych przepisami lub ustalonych w umowie prób i sprawdzeń instalacji, urządzeń technicznych i przewodów kominowych przed zgłoszeniem obiekt budowlanego do odbioru;
8 ) przygotowanie dokumentacji powykonawczej obiektu budowlanego;
9) zgłoszenie obiektu budowlanego do odbioru odpowiednim wpisem do dziennika budowy oraz uczestniczenie w czynnościach odbioru i zapewnienie usunięcia stwierdzonych wad, a także przekazanie inwestorowi oświadczenia, o którym mowa w art. 57 ust. 1 pkt 2._

Jakoś nie słyszałem, żeby to kierbud ściągał geodetę. Nie odpowiada też za prawidłowość wykonania prac przez wykonawców (to inwestor ma sprawdzać). Wielu myśli, ze kierbud jest od sprawdzania jakości - nic podobnego. Dla porównania zakres obowiązków zazwyczaj nieobowiązkowego inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego:

_Art. 24. 1. Łączenie funkcji kierownika budowy i inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego nie jest dopuszczalne.
[...]
Art. 25. Do podstawowych obowiązków inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego należy:
1) reprezentowanie inwestora na budowie przez sprawowanie kontroli zgodności jej realizacji z projektem lub pozwoleniem na budowę, przepisami oraz zasadami wiedzy technicznej;
2) sprawdzanie jakości wykonywanych robót budowlanych i stosowania przy wykonywaniu tych robót wyrobów zgodnie z art. 10;
3) sprawdzanie i odbiór robót budowlanych ulegających zakryciu lub zanikających, uczestniczenie w próbach i odbiorach technicznych instalacji, urządzeń technicznych i przewodów kominowych oraz przygotowanie i udział w czynnościach odbioru gotowych obiektów budowlanych i przekazywanie ich do użytkowania;
4) potwierdzanie faktycznie wykonanych robót oraz usunięcia wad, a także, na żądanie inwestora, kontrolowanie rozliczeń budowy
_

----------


## Ratpaw

Dzieki za ten wpis, byłem w błędzie, przynamniej od strony formalnej. W praktyce jednak KB pełni czasem rolę nadzoru, jak się okazuje niezgodnie z prawem.
Dla mnie najwazniejsza była umowa z KB, który zobowiązał się do nadzorowania kluczowych etapów prac budowlanych.

----------


## Sativum

> Zakres obowiązków kierbuda wygląda tak:
> _
> Art. 22. Do podstawowych obowiązków kierownika budowy należy:
> 1) protokolarne przejęcie od inwestora i odpowiednie zabezpieczenie terenu budowy wraz ze znajdującymi się na nim obiektami budowlanymi, urządzeniami technicznymi i stałymi punktami osnowy geodezyjnej oraz podlegającymi ochronie elementami środowiska przyrodniczego i kulturowego;
> 2) prowadzenie dokumentacji budowy;
> 3) zapewnienie geodezyjnego wytyczenia obiektu oraz zorganizowanie budowy i kierowanie budową obiektu budowlanego w sposób zgodny z projektem lub pozwoleniem na budowę, przepisami, w tym techniczno-budowlanymi, oraz przepisami bezpieczeństwa i higieny pracy;
> 3a) koordynowanie realizacji zadań zapobiegających zagrożeniom bezpieczeństwa i ochrony zdrowia:
> a) przy opracowywaniu technicznych lub organizacyjnych założeń planowanych robót budowlanych lub ich poszczególnych etapów, które mają być prowadzone jednocześnie lub kolejno,
> b) przy planowaniu czasu wymaganego do zakończenia robót budowlanych lub ich poszczególnych etapów;
> ...


A co, to mało? Ze świecą szukać takiego, co choćby w 75% wykonywał te obowiązki.

----------


## Kaizen

> A co, to mało? Ze świecą szukać takiego, co choćby w 75% wykonywał te obowiązki.


Wiesz, ile by kosztował kierbud, który by przychodził po te 8-10h dziennie na budowę? A jak bez tego miałby realizować te obowiązki?
Tak czy inaczej to są inne obowiązki niż wydaje się inwestorom i raczej wolałbym, żeby kierbud nie przykładał się za bardzo do tych z PB innych, niż papierologia. Czy może nosiłeś kask na swojej budowie? Masz certyfikowaną więźbę, czy nie przyłożył się do 3e?

----------


## Sativum

> Wiesz, ile by kosztował kierbud, który by przychodził po te 8-10h dziennie na budowę? A jak bez tego miałby realizować te obowiązki?
> Tak czy inaczej to są inne obowiązki niż wydaje się inwestorom i raczej wolałbym, żeby kierbud nie przykładał się za bardzo do tych z PB innych, niż papierologia. Czy może nosiłeś kask na swojej budowie? Masz certyfikowaną więźbę, czy nie przyłożył się do 3e?


Dlaczego zmieniasz temat jak nie zgadza się z Twoją tezą?  :smile:  

"kierowanie budową obiektu budowlanego w sposób zgodny z projektem lub pozwoleniem na budowę, przepisami, w tym techniczno-budowlanymi, oraz przepisami bezpieczeństwa i higieny pracy;" stanowi to co IMO większość uważa - słusznie - za obowiązki kierbud. Wystarczy by to robił.

----------


## ranerd

Odświerzam temat.

Dzisiaj się spotkałem z architektem, polecanym w gminie oraz przez mojego kolegę, który jemu też robił projekt.
Architekt przyjechał na działkę, pogadaliśmy, po analizowaliśmy temat, zeszło w sumie 2 godziny.
Takie podejście mi się podobało, przeanalizowanie tematu po działce, jak to wygląda, patrzył , gdzie kanalizacja jest, jakie spady, jak woda idzie itd.
Ogólnie super.

Projekt domu będzie na obraz tego:
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mokka-WOF1072
Być może wyjdzie 110m^2, układ pomieszczeń taki.
Oprócz wnęki przy wejściu, zdecydowałem się na takie przedłużenie dachu i drewniane bale zamiast kolumn,
coś podobnego do tego:
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...iant-2-LUA1508
Nie będzie to murowane, tylko taki gotowiec drewniany, sam architekt mówił, że to fajnie wygląda i podeśle mi zdjecie jak to realnie wygląda.
Nie jest to też takie drogie jak murowane kolumny.

Nie byłem sam przy tym, mój ojciec też był, wiele doradził.
Przegadaliśmy wszystko, architekt mówił, że na całość wejdzie około 2,5-2,7t stali, przeliczy to.
Strop monolityczny, a co do kąta nachylenia dachu, również "uda się" nieco go zmniejszyć.
Dodatkowo będzie okno w ścianie szczytowej, żeby to nie wygladało ala stodoła, okna w dachu nie bedzie.

Za całość wycenił 5tys brutto - projekt, doradztwo, adaptacja, zgody itd.
Podeśle mi wizualizacje, jak mi się spodoba, to działamy.

----------


## Sativum

Brzmi fajnie. opisz co i jak, gdy zaczniesz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Za całość wycenił 5tys brutto - projekt, doradztwo, adaptacja, zgody itd.


Znaczy przynosi Ci PnB z projektem (w tym z branżowymi i przyłączami)i płacisz mu za to 5K brutto? Co mu dostarczasz? Tylko mapę do celów projektowych czy nawet to sam załatwia? To zbyt piękne, żeby było prawdziwe.

----------


## ranerd

> Znaczy przynosi Ci PnB z projektem (w tym z branżowymi i przyłączami)i płacisz mu za to 5K brutto? Co mu dostarczasz? Tylko mapę do celów projektowych czy nawet to sam załatwia? To zbyt piękne, żeby było prawdziwe.



Daje mu wypis i wyrys z MPZP, mape do celów projektowych oraz projekt przebudowy sieci SN (wyeliminowanie słupa z granica działkii oraz lini SN - zamiast tego skablowanie sieci SN ).

Przegadaliśmy media, gdzie są itd.
Ja mam tak:
1) Woda - w działce, płace 6k do spółki wodociągowej i przerabiam linie i mam wodę
2) Kanalizacje, załatwi również ten temat. (będzie wymagana pompa ode mnie, do przyłącza kanalizacyjnego działke obok - bo jest spad)
3) Energia elektryczna - tutaj do momentu skablowania sieci SN, nie będę występował o warunki przyłączenia, bo zrobiliby to ze słupa ponad 200m dalej....

Jako doradztwo to rozumiem to, że wiele rzeczy doradził, gdzie okna, jak ustawić, z czego budować, gdzie kupywać materiały, doradził również te przedłużenie dachu i drewniane bale, ogólnie mega spoko gość.

Co do ceny, dla mnie ekstra, takie są u mnie stawki, ja mieszkam w miejscowości 4tys ludzi, większe miasto (nowy sącz , to odległość 35km).
Prawda jest taka, że nawet jeszcze tańsze oferty znalazłem w moim regionie za zrobienie projektu od postaw.

Też ważne, że architekt wiele powiedział o odbiorach itd.
Też "pomoże" z kątem nachylenia dachu.
Robił wiele projektów u mnie w miejscowości.

Co do stropu zdecydował się na monolit, mimo, iż sam architekt ma parterowe o podobnej powierzchni z  stropem drewnianym i ładnie to u niego wygląda,
ale ide w ten monolit, to nie są takie koszta jak myślałem na początku...

Architekt poda mi jeszcze ilość potrzebnej i rodzaj stali, ilość pusztaków szalunków do robienia stanu zero, ilość BK na murowanie,  ilość m^3 na wieźbę oraz elementy na pokrycie dachu.

----------


## Ratpaw

Ale czy w cenie jest PnB?

----------


## ranerd

> Ale czy w cenie jest PnB?


Jeżeli PnB = Pozwolenie na budowe,
to tak.

----------


## Sativum

Dlaczego nie. Za 7-8 tys kupisz projekt indywidualny w Poznaniu.

----------


## Kaizen

> nie będę występował o warunki przyłączenia


Bez tego nie dostaniesz PnB. Jeżeli zobowiązuje się do uzyskania PnB to precyzuje też zakres jego odpowiedzialności - że muszą być co najmniej warunki przyłączy, plan zagospodarowania terenu, projekty branżowe itd. Na projekt wykonawczy nie ma szans - nawet za znacznie większe pieniądze IMO.
I pamiętaj generalną zasadę przy budowaniu - tylko pieniądze w Twojej kieszeni motywują wykonawcę do dokończenia tematów. Więc płać dopiero po uzyskaniu efektu. Zostawiaj sobie co najmniej tyle kasy ile inny spec weźmie za dokończenie tematu.
Nie tylko chodzi o nieuczciwych wykonawców (chociaż też) ale też o tych, co biorą więcej roboty niż są w stanie obrobić. Jak im zapłacisz całość, to mają mierną motywację do dokończenia tematu.

A jeszcze co do wody w działce. Ja też miałem wodę w działce. Nawet studzienka wodomierzowa czekała tylko na montaż wodomierza. Ale nic z tego. W wodociągach nie było dokumentacji i przynajmniej przyłącze nie istniało dla nich. Poprzedni właściciel, rolnik pociągnął fizycznie rurę przed podziałem działek i zrobił przyłącze do każdej - ale nie dopiął formalności w wodociągach i nie zrobił geodezyjnej inwentaryzacji powykonawczej. Inwentaryzację akurat naniósł na mapy geodeta robiąc mapkę do celów projektowych więc bezkosztowo. 6K zł to jakiś kosmos w takiej sytuacji. Potrzebne warunki przyłącza z wodociągów (mnie kosztowały 369 zł) i zgodny z nimi projekt przyłącza (chociaż fizycznie na działce było - mnie kosztował 500zł). Fizyczne wykonanie to osobna kwestia (wodomierz z osprzętem + bocianek kosztował mnie 450zł)  ale pytałem, czy te formalności załatwia też projektant w cenie (analogicznie z projektami pozostałych mediów).

----------


## Mokebe

369 zł za warunki? To dziwne, ja nic nie płaciłem. Wysłałem do gminnej firmy (która odpowiada za wod-kan) pismo i po prostu dostałem w odpowiedzi warunki. Zostały załączone do wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę - dostałem je bez problemów.

Projekt przyłącza - dzwoniłem do nadzoru budowlanego i powiedzieli mi, że jest niepotrzebny do odbioru budynku, wystarczy im podpisana umowa z wodociągami. Pytałem w firmie wodociągowej i potwierdzili. Wykonawcą jest "ich człowiek" (zgodnie z sugestią sąsiadów zadzwoniłem i spytałem o to, kto to wykona od nich) więc nie potrzeba projektu, "ich człowiek" ogarnia formalności i podpisują umowę.

Samo wykonanie przyłącza wyceniono mi na 3000zł brutto. Niestety poprzedni właściciel działki zażyczył sobie studzienkę pod bramą wjazdową, a ja zbudowałem dom "z drugiej strony" i wyszło 23 mb przyłącza. Ceny uwzględniają koparkowego (nie pozwalają skorzystać z własnego - oczwiście.... -___-) i materiały. Dodam, że obok Warszawy, więc 6k pod Nowym Sączem to kosmos.

Kolegę z pracy wkręcili w projekt za 1500zł który nie jest mu do niczego potrzebny a za wod/kan zapłacił 17 000 PLN sumarycznie więc uważajcie na "magików, co wszystko załatwią" za chore kwoty.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Kolegę z pracy wkręcili w projekt za 1500zł który nie jest mu do niczego potrzebny a za wod/kan zapłacił 17 000 PLN sumarycznie więc uważajcie na "magików, co wszystko załatwią" za chore kwoty.


To już zalezy od gminy, bo musiałem dostarczyć projekt wodkan do PnB.

----------


## Sativum

> To już zalezy od gminy, bo musiałem dostarczyć projekt wodkan do PnB.


Ja też musiałem mieć projekt przyłącza. Zgodny z wymaganiami wod-kan. Na moim brakowało wskazania montażu konsoli, ale dobrze że jestem zdolnym grafikiem i paint nie ma przede mną tajemnic  :big grin: 

Taki projekt (posiadając już mapkę) to koszt od 500 zł

----------


## Mokebe

Chyba, że macie na myśli projekt zagospodarowania terenu, bo tam są naniesione przyłącza oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## Sativum

> Chyba, że macie na myśli projekt zagospodarowania terenu, bo tam są naniesione przyłącza oczywiście


Jeśli zawiera elementy wymagane przez dostawcę wod-kan, to pewnie się nada. 
Kluczowe - z tego co pamiętam - jest wskazanie miejsca przyłączenia do sieci, poprowadzenie na działce, miejsce montażu konsoli.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chyba, że macie na myśli projekt zagospodarowania terenu, bo tam są naniesione przyłącza oczywiście


Owszem, projektant przyłącza rysuje również jego przebieg na mapce (z opisem rury). Ale jest też schemat zestawu wodomierzowego, profil podłużny i opis słowny.




> 369 zł za warunki? To dziwne, ja nic nie płaciłem.


Pogooglałem i wygląda, że od 2019r wodociągi nie mogą pobierać opłat za wydanie warunków.

Bez projektu przyłącza wodociągi nie odbiorą przyłącza i nie zaplombują licznika. Walczyłem - nie dało się tego obejść.
Wg rozporządzenia w sprawie zawartości projektu budowlanego projekt ma zawierać między innymi:
_rozwiązania zasadniczych elementów wyposażenia budowlano-instalacyjnego, zapewniające użytkowanie obiektu budowlanego zgodnie z przeznaczeniem, w szczególności instalacji i urządzeń budowlanych: wodociągowych i kanalizacyjnych, ogrzewczych, wentylacji grawitacyjnej, grawitacyjnej wspomaganej i mechanicznej, chłodniczych, klimatyzacji, gazowych, elektrycznych, telekomunikacyjnych, piorunochronnych, a także sposób powiązania instalacji obiektu budowlanego z sieciami zewnętrznymi wraz z punktami pomiarowymi, założenia przyjęte do obliczeń instalacji oraz podstawowe wyniki tych obliczeń, z uzasadnieniem doboru, rodzaju i wielkości urządzeń[...]_

----------


## ranerd

@ Dzięki za cenne rady.

Pomyliłem warunki techniczne z przyłączami.

Cena 6k i woda idzie na mojej działce, dla mnie to też kuriozum, ale takie są zasady w tej prywatnej spółce.
Ale za to woda tania 2zł/m^3.

Dzisiaj dopiero byli geodeci na mojej działce.... i mapka do celów projektowych dopiero pod koniec tygodnia, masakra...

----------


## ranerd

3 tygodnie i 3 dni mineło od zamówienia mapy do celów projektowych i dalej jej nie mam...
masakra jakaś.
Na działce geodeci byli już dawno, a tutaj takie oczekiwanie.

To architekt mi powiedział, że projekt zrobi w czasie 1-1,5 miesiąca na gotowo (koledze tak zrobił)...

----------


## Sativum

Weź innych. 2 tyg powinno wystarczyć

----------


## Mokebe

> To architekt mi powiedział, że projekt zrobi w czasie 1-1,5 miesiąca na gotowo (koledze tak zrobił)...


Indywidualny? bardzo dobry czas. Ja czekałem ponad 3 miesiące.

----------


## Sativum

Miałem.ns myśli mapkę do projektu. 
Projektant - 2 m-ce na kompletny projekt to nie jest zły czas. My od września pracowaliśmy nad projektem. Złożony w styczniu. Decyzja marzec

----------


## ranerd

> Weź innych. 2 tyg powinno wystarczyć


Taką też otrzymałem od Niej zapowiedź, że do dwóch tygodni...




> Indywidualny? bardzo dobry czas. Ja czekałem ponad 3 miesiące.


Tak , indywidualny.
I to nie byle paprok, tylko naprawdę gość z dobrą renomą.

----------


## Kaire

> Mieszkam w domu z poddaszem użytkowym i zdecydowanie wolałbym parterowy - ma wiele plusów.
> 
> Budżet 500-600tyś moim zdaniem zdecydowanie za mały. Mamy inflację kilkanaście procent rocznie. Teraz robię remont starego mieszkania to chodzę po sklepach i z niedowierzaniem patrzę na ceny (ja się budowałem w latach 2017-2019, w styczniu 2020 dom został oddany do użytku).
> 
> Tutaj masz mega prosty w budowie domek 115m2: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m6d7265f01dc88
> Archon podaje realne koszty. Średnie koszty budowy do stanu deweloperskiego na II kwartał tego roku to 587196zł (cena brutto). Dolicz tak z 30tyś przed budową na przyłącza, projekt, adaptacje itp (bardzo optymistycznie licząc) i masz 617196zł za stan deweloperski. Dolicz jeszcze minimum 1tyś zł za wykończenie każdego metra pod klucz (niski standard i część prac samemu) to daje już 732196zł. Ponieważ mamy inflacje dolicz moim zdaniem minimum 20% na inflacje i nieprzewidziane wydatki 878635,2zł. Do tego dolicz jeszcze ogrodzenie, trawnik, kostkę, taras, schody wejściowe itp. grubo ponad bańka pęknie. Moim zdaniem to co napisałem to jest wersja optymistyczna 
> 
> Jeszcze co do budowy domu przez wiele lat - jakoś mnie to nie przekonuje. Raczej lepiej jest wziąć kredyt, zrobić w 2 lata, przeprowadzić się a swoje mieszkanie np. wynająć.
> A tak to mieszkać gdzieś musisz a mógłbyś wynajmować. Budujesz wiele lat a ceny wszystkiego rosną. Szkoda życia i nerwów.


Te wyliczenia to chyba z afryki wziales .....odrazu 2 miliony moze...to jest 100m. A nie 150 halo tu ziemia.

----------


## Kaire

Bydujac samemu NiC nie oszczedzasz NIC!! I nie piszcie ze cos oszedzacie...czas dla rodziny jest bezcenny a siedzenie dzien w dzien na budowie ? Gdzie zycie dla rodziny , gdzie odpoczynek ....ile zdrowia na tym  sie traci...buduje sie kilka lat dluzej niz ekipa gdzie w tym czasie te pieniadze odlozone byly by na ekipe .....kilka lat spedzonych w forach i budowie kosztem zycia , zdrowia z rodziny. Nie raz wisze jak tatua jedzie z pustakami a mamusia i dzieci siedza obok i patrza i tak mijaja lata ....To jest zludna oszczednosc , ktora nigdy sie nie wroci . Nikt powaznie myslacy o rodzinie , dzieciach  , zyciu , zdrowiu pracujacy wraz z zona na etatcie nie bierze sie sam za budowe bo jest to glupota i marnowanie zycia sobie , zonie i dzieciom . Znam taki przyklad buduja sie jiz x lat a co miesoac chca sie rozwodzic a budowa skonczy sie za x lat ....tyle w temacie budowania samemu.

----------


## DarekDawid

> Bydujac samemu NiC nie oszczedzasz NIC!! I nie piszcie ze cos oszedzacie...czas dla rodziny jest bezcenny a siedzenie dzien w dzien na budowie ? Gdzie zycie dla rodziny , gdzie odpoczynek ....ile zdrowia na tym  sie traci...buduje sie kilka lat dluzej niz ekipa gdzie w tym czasie te pieniadze odlozone byly by na ekipe .....kilka lat spedzonych w forach i budowie kosztem zycia , zdrowia z rodziny. Nie raz wisze jak tatua jedzie z pustakami a mamusia i dzieci siedza obok i patrza i tak mijaja lata ....To jest zludna oszczednosc , ktora nigdy sie nie wroci . Nikt powaznie myslacy o rodzinie , dzieciach  , zyciu , zdrowiu pracujacy wraz z zona na etatcie nie bierze sie sam za budowe bo jest to glupota i marnowanie zycia sobie , zonie i dzieciom . Znam taki przyklad buduja sie jiz x lat a co miesoac chca sie rozwodzic a budowa skonczy sie za x lat ....tyle w temacie budowania samemu.


Niezła filozofia.
Jak ktos ma smykałkę do majsterkowania, czas i pieniądze to powinien budować samemu. Wiadomo, ze wszystkiego nie ogarnie, ale jakies etapy jak najbardziej. Nawet moze z rodziną, pokazać dziecku jaka to satysfakcja cos wybudować.

----------


## Sativum

> Te wyliczenia to chyba z afryki wziales .....odrazu 2 miliony moze...to jest 100m. A nie 150 halo tu ziemia.


Wg. raportu seconecbudu za II kwartał 2022 r. kosz NETTO (czyli bez podatków!) budowy prostego domu 115 m2, przytoczonego przez Frofo, budowa prostego domu (bez wykończenia, bez projektu, przyłączy, ogrodzenia, zagospodarowania działki) wynosi:

Budując własnymi rękoma jesteś w stanie zmieścić się w 350 tys. NETTO.
To koszt na dziś. Co będzie za rok, dwa, trzy - jak skończysz budowę - nikt nie wywróży. Poza tym raport cen dotyczy deweloperów - indywidualny inwestor rzadko kiedy jest w stanie uzyskać takie ceny materiałów i usług.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wg. raportu seconecbudu za II kwartał 2022 r. kosz NETTO


Ostatnia pozycja wali po oczach jak takie wyceny są bezsensowne. Że niby tu ma się zmieścić instalacja elektryczna, hydrauliczna, kanalizacyjna, CO i CWU (wraz z całą kotłownią) i rekuperacja? Kilkakrotnie zaniżona jest ta kwota.





> To koszt na dziś.


Drugi kwartał skończył się 1,5 miesiąca temu, więc dziś ceny są już inne. A za rok (w połowie w miarę sprawnie idącej budowy rozpoczętej dzisiaj) będą jeszcze inne a za dwa lata (przy pod koniec wykończeniówki) jeszcze inne.  To kolejna rzecz, dla której nie ma się co przywiązywać do takich wycen.

----------


## Sativum

> Ostatnia pozycja wali po oczach jak takie wyceny są bezsensowne. Że niby tu ma się zmieścić instalacja elektryczna, hydrauliczna, kanalizacyjna, CO i CWU (wraz z całą kotłownią) i rekuperacja? Kilkakrotnie zaniżona jest ta kwota.
> 
> 
> 
> Drugi kwartał skończył się 1,5 miesiąca temu, więc dziś ceny są już inne. A za rok (w połowie w miarę sprawnie idącej budowy rozpoczętej dzisiaj) będą jeszcze inne a za dwa lata (przy pod koniec wykończeniówki) jeszcze inne.  To kolejna rzecz, dla której nie ma się co przywiązywać do takich wycen.


To tylko szacunek oparty na wskaźniku (12% kosztów inwestycji), ale jako opcja minimum chyba może być. 
Wycena obejmuje:
# wod-kan
# elektryka
# CO (gaz)

Na mały dom wystarczy chyba: 
- wod-kan - 10k
- elektryk - 15k
- CO - 20k

Zastanawiałem się, czy wspomnieć o tym, ale ceny materiałów równie dobrze mogą wyhamować, a robocizna potanieć...

----------


## ranerd

Abstrachując od tematu, uzyskałem plik dwg mapy do celów projektowych, podesłane do architekta.
sama mapa z pieczatkami od starostwa będzie za dwa tygodnie.

Ja akurat w swoim domu, nieźle postawie na smart home, system SCADA , ale to akurat wszystko sam zrobie.

----------


## inwestor

Odpowiedź na pytanie zasadnicze parter czy piętrowy przy powierzchni 115m2
Parterowy -  ponieważ w przypadku piętrowego stracisz kawał powierzchni i sporo kasy na klatkę schodową.

----------


## pandzik

Parterowy. 
Prefabrykacja - w moim ,przypadku to będzie strop filigran (pozostawiam beton na suficie-odpada babranie sie w GK), wiązary. 
Do tego praca własna - prawdopodobnie - płyta na gruncie, wykończeniówka, wentylacja, ocieplenie, wod, kan, pompa +podłogówka, FV + aku  off-grid. 
Maksymalne uproszczenie instalacji : elektrycznej - brak sat.,połowa gniazd sieciowych - nacisk na wi-fi, punktów elektrycznych, kamery wi-fi, wodnej - brak cyrkulacji.
... itd itp.

----------


## Ratpaw

Co złego jest w sat?

----------


## Frofo007

> Co złego jest w sat?


A co fajnego jest w TV PiS?  :wink:  Ja telewizji naziemnej nie mam już od kilku lat i nie bardzo rozumiem jak w epoce YouTuba, CDA, Netflix i wielu innych można jeszcze telewizję naziemną oglądać.

Nie wiem jak to wygląda prawnie, ale mam nadzieję, że jak ktoś nie używa to też nie płaci tego złodziejskiego abonamentu telewizyjnego. Ja TV traktuję jak ekan do konsoli / internetu.

----------


## marcin225

> A co fajnego jest w TV PiS?  Ja telewizji naziemnej nie mam już od kilku lat i nie bardzo rozumiem jak w epoce YouTuba, CDA, Netflix i wielu innych można jeszcze telewizję naziemną oglądać.
> 
> Nie wiem jak to wygląda prawnie, ale mam nadzieję, że jak ktoś nie używa to też nie płaci tego złodziejskiego abonamentu telewizyjnego. Ja TV traktuję jak ekan do konsoli / internetu.


Wystarczy że posiadasz odbiornik tv i musisz płacić nieważne czy oglądasz czy nie.  To samo się tyczy radia. 
Mało kto ma na tyle dobry internet żeby oglądać przez niego tv w jakości takiej jak z satelity.

----------


## Sativum

> Wystarczy że posiadasz odbiornik tv i musisz płacić nieważne czy oglądasz czy nie.  To samo się tyczy radia. 
> Mało kto ma na tyle dobry internet żeby oglądać przez niego tv w jakości takiej jak z satelity.


Tak jak kolega napisał - podatek jest od posiadania odbiorników radiowych i tv. To jak z podatkiem od nieruchomości lub pojazdu - nie musisz korzystać, by taki zapłacić. 

Bez jaj, zasięg LTE jest dostępny dla +95% powierzchni kraju. Fakt, że jak masz pecha, to dużo osób będzie łączyć się z tym samym BTSem i wydajność spada, ale często 8Mb da radę utrzymać - co pozwala na odbiór materiałów w FHD, czasem też 4K.

----------


## Ratpaw

> A co fajnego jest w TV PiS?  Ja telewizji naziemnej nie mam już od kilku lat i nie bardzo rozumiem jak w epoce YouTuba, CDA, Netflix i wielu innych można jeszcze telewizję naziemną oglądać.
> 
> Nie wiem jak to wygląda prawnie, ale mam nadzieję, że jak ktoś nie używa to też nie płaci tego złodziejskiego abonamentu telewizyjnego. Ja TV traktuję jak ekan do konsoli / internetu.


A kto Ci każe oglądać TVP? Pytałem o przewód, a nie o treści, bo przecież można podłączyć talerz na dwa satelity.

----------


## Frofo007

> Wystarczy że posiadasz odbiornik tv i musisz płacić nieważne czy oglądasz czy nie.  To samo się tyczy radia. 
> Mało kto ma na tyle dobry internet żeby oglądać przez niego tv w jakości takiej jak z satelity.


Jeśli jest tak jak piszesz to jest to oczywiście złodziejstwo bo nie rozumiem dlaczego mam płacić abonament za coś czego nie oglądam. Ale w sumie większość podatków to złodziejstwo w czystej postaci, więc trzeba przywyknąć  :wink: 

Odnośnie jakości to się nie znam, ale u mnie zwykły router LTE 4G bez anteny zewnętrznej spokojnie sobie daje radę z 4k na YT czy Netfiksie.

----------


## Frofo007

> A kto Ci każe oglądać TVP? Pytałem o przewód, a nie o treści, bo przecież można podłączyć talerz na dwa satelity.


Mam na myśli to, że nie rozumiem idei oglądania czegoś co akurat leci w TV gdy można oglądać to co się samemu chce.

----------


## Sativum

> Jeśli jest tak jak piszesz to jest to oczywiście złodziejstwo bo nie rozumiem dlaczego mam płacić abonament za coś czego nie oglądam. Ale w sumie większość podatków to złodziejstwo w czystej postaci, więc trzeba przywyknąć 
> 
> Odnośnie jakości to się nie znam, ale u mnie zwykły router LTE 4G bez anteny zewnętrznej spokojnie sobie daje radę z 4k na YT czy Netfiksie.


Problemem jest przepustowość. Jeśli 500 sąsiadów łączy się z tym samym BTSem i każdy wyciąga max Mbs, to możesz zobaczyć - tak jak ja kiedyś - zawrotne 1,7 Mbs. Wtedy nawet yt z 720p jest wyzwaniem...

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> ...nie rozumiem idei oglądania czegoś co akurat leci w TV...


Jak zaczniesz siódmy krzyżyk to zrozumiesz  :wink:

----------


## sito

> Mam na myśli to, że nie rozumiem idei oglądania czegoś co akurat leci w TV gdy można oglądać to co się samemu chce.


Ale nie każdy jest taki jak TY  :smile: 

Mam Netflixa i inne "plejery"  ale najbardziej lubię oglądać *live* , a jak na jednym z 150 polskich kanałów nic nie leci ciekawego dla mnie, to go wyłączam . Kabel do naziemnej puściłem w domu , mimo że TV leci z dekodera.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak jak kolega napisał - podatek jest od posiadania odbiorników radiowych i tv.


Nieprawda.

_Art. 2. 1. Za używanie odbiorników radiofonicznych oraz telewizyjnych pobiera się opłaty abonamentowe.
2. Domniemywa się, że osoba, która posiada odbiornik radiofoniczny lub telewizyjny w stanie umożliwiającym natychmiastowy odbiór programu, używa tego odbiornika._

Wystarczy nie mieć podpitej anteny czy dostrojonych kanałów - i nie musisz płacić (gdy np. TV używasz do grania, YT czy jako monitor komputerowy).

----------


## Sativum

> Nieprawda.
> 
> _Art. 2. 1. Za używanie odbiorników radiofonicznych oraz telewizyjnych pobiera się opłaty abonamentowe.
> 2. Domniemywa się, że osoba, która posiada odbiornik radiofoniczny lub telewizyjny w stanie umożliwiającym natychmiastowy odbiór programu, używa tego odbiornika._
> 
> Wystarczy nie mieć podpitej anteny czy dostrojonych kanałów - i nie musisz płacić (gdy np. TV używasz do grania, YT czy jako monitor komputerowy).


Pięknie zademonstrowałeś czym różni się amator od osoby, która potrafi zawodowo czytać akty prawne.

----------


## sito

> Odpowiedź na pytanie zasadnicze parter czy piętrowy przy powierzchni 115m2
> Parterowy -  ponieważ w przypadku piętrowego stracisz kawał powierzchni i sporo kasy na klatkę schodową.


Jeszcze trzeba doliczyć koszt schodów  :smile: 

My mamy parterówkę i mimo że jeszcze nie mieszkamy to już wiem , ze to była najlepsza opcja  :yes: 

Plan na zrobienie góry był, ale na szczęście nawet moja pani uznała że u góry robimy strych na graciarnię a na dole trzymamy tylko to co potrzebne na co dzień.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ale nie każdy jest taki jak TY 
> 
> Mam Netflixa i inne "plejery"  ale najbardziej lubię oglądać *live* , a jak na jednym z 150 polskich kanałów nic nie leci ciekawego dla mnie, to go wyłączam . Kabel do naziemnej puściłem w domu , mimo że TV leci z dekodera.


Każdy ma prawo sponsorować TV PiS jeśli tego chce. Ja jednak wolę oglądać to co chcę, kiedy chcę i jak chcę. Bez reklam, bez czekania na konkretną godzinę, od początku do końca i z możliwością zatrzymania na wypadek 2-jki  :wink: 

Ale skoro Ty lubisz latać z zraszaczem i browarem po działce to zdaje sobie sprawę, że możemy mieć zupełnie różne od siebie potrzeby i zupełnie inne oczekiwania odnośnie poziomu rozrywki. Tak szczerze i zupełnie nie piszę tego prześmiewczo to chciałbym aby dawało mi szczęście w życiu podlewanie trawnika z browarem w ręku.

Edit: a tak z ciekawości bo ja od kilkunastu, może nawet 20 lat nie oglądam TV. Nadal tak jest, że jak się np. ogląda jakiś serial to on jest emitowany po jednym odcinku na tydzień? Podczas oglądania nadal są emitowane reklamy? Rozumiem, że powiedzmy co poniedziałek o 20 jest emitowany serial i trzeba być o tej godzinie przed telewizorem? Czy może już się coś pozmieniało?

----------


## sito

> Każdy ma prawo sponsorować TV PiS jeśli tego chce. Ja jednak wolę oglądać to co chcę, kiedy chcę i jak chcę. Bez reklam, bez czekania na konkretną godzinę, od początku do końca i z możliwością zatrzymania na wypadek 2-jki 
> 
> Ale skoro Ty lubisz latać z zraszaczem i browarem po działce to zdaje sobie sprawę, że możemy mieć zupełnie różne od siebie potrzeby i zupełnie inne oczekiwania odnośnie poziomu rozrywki. Tak szczerze i zupełnie nie piszę tego prześmiewczo to chciałbym aby dawało mi szczęście w życiu podlewanie trawnika z browarem w ręku.
> 
> Edit: a tak z ciekawości bo ja od kilkunastu, może nawet 20 lat nie oglądam TV. Nadal tak jest, że jak się np. ogląda jakiś serial to on jest emitowany po jednym odcinku na tydzień? Podczas oglądania nadal są emitowane reklamy? Rozumiem, że powiedzmy co poniedziałek o 20 jest emitowany serial i trzeba być o tej godzinie przed telewizorem? Czy może już się coś pozmieniało?


Nie wiem, nie oglądam seriali , wybieram dla siebie troszkę ambitniejsze treści  :smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o TVP, to nie idź tym kierunkiem co arturo, bo to prowadzi do obsesji . Uważam ze mając prawie 200 kanałów niekoniecznie trzeba naciskać na pilocie jedynkę

----------


## Ratpaw

> Edit: a tak z ciekawości bo ja od kilkunastu, może nawet 20 lat nie oglądam TV. Nadal tak jest, że jak się np. ogląda jakiś serial to on jest emitowany po jednym odcinku na tydzień? Podczas oglądania nadal są emitowane reklamy? Rozumiem, że powiedzmy co poniedziałek o 20 jest emitowany serial i trzeba być o tej godzinie przed telewizorem? Czy może już się coś pozmieniało?


Taka ciekawostka: po II WŚ rząd UK sprowadzał z USA telewizory i rozdawał je obywatelom. Dzięki temu mężczyźni spędzali więcej czasu na kanapie chłonąc wiedzę z jednego źródła zamiast wymieniać poglądy z innymi innymi obywatelami w pobliskim pubie. Dyskusje prowadzono już tylko na antenie TV, a widz musiał jedynie wyrobić sobie zdanie. 

Czy przypomina to niedawne dopłaty do dekoderów?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie wiem, nie oglądam seriali , wybieram dla siebie troszkę ambitniejsze treści


A cóż to są za ambitne treści w TV?  :big grin:  bardzo mnie to zaciekawiło. Bo wiesz, ja jak np. chciałbym się nauczyć np. tworzenia stron internetowych to odpalam odpowiedni kurs na YT i chłonę wiedzę.




> Jeśli chodzi o TVP, to nie idź tym kierunkiem co arturo, bo to prowadzi do obsesji .


Kwestia czy jesteś uczciwy i płacisz abonament telewizyjny skoro oglądasz naziemną TV. Jeśli płacisz to te pieniądze zasilają TV PiS.




> Uważam ze mając prawie 200 kanałów niekoniecznie trzeba naciskać na pilocie jedynkę


200? A ja wolę mieć dostęp do milionów treści video dostępnych w internecie. Natomiast tak jak pisałem - mi latanie z szlaufem po działce z browarem w ręku nie daje satysfakcji stąd mamy tak odmienne stanowiska.




> Taka ciekawostka: po II WŚ rząd UK sprowadzał z USA telewizory i rozdawał je obywatelom.


Wiedzieli co robią. Dlaczego TVP jest dotowana nie tylko przez abonament telewizyjny ale nawet pobiera subwencje z budżetu? Ostatnio słyszałem o 2mld zł - to są ogromne pieniądze.

Dlaczego kasę dostaje Radio Maryja? KK?

----------


## sito

> A cóż to są za ambitne treści w TV?  bardzo mnie to zaciekawiło. Bo wiesz, ja jak np. chciałbym się nauczyć np. tworzenia stron internetowych to odpalam odpowiedni kurs na YT i chłonę wiedzę.
> 
> 
> 
> Kwestia czy jesteś uczciwy i płacisz abonament telewizyjny skoro oglądasz naziemną TV. Jeśli płacisz to te pieniądze zasilają TV PiS.
> 
> 
> 
> 200? A ja wolę mieć dostęp do milionów treści video dostępnych w internecie. Natomiast tak jak pisałem - mi latanie z szlaufem po działce z browarem w ręku nie daje satysfakcji stąd mamy tak odmienne stanowiska.
> ...


Na YT jest faktycznie sporo treści...  :roll eyes:   Najlepszym przykładem co jest tam fajnego mieliśmy i mamy przykład odnośnie Covida 

W politykę mnie nie wciągniesz, płacę to co trzeba bez względu na to kto jest przy władzy....

----------


## Frofo007

> Na YT jest faktycznie sporo treści...: rolleyes:  Najlepszym przykładem co jest tam fajnego mieliśmy i mamy przykład odnośnie Covida 
> 
> W politykę mnie nie wciągniesz, płacę to co trzeba bez względu na to kto jest przy władzy....


Nie rozumiem co masz na myśli odnośnie Covida?

Chcesz płacić abonament na TV PiS to płać, w końcu aby naród wiedział jak ma zagłosować są na to potrzebne środki  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek06666

No i stało się. Dyskusja na temat budowy domu na forum budowlanym MUSIAŁA stoczyć sie do poziomu polityki. Frofo007 nie jestem niczyim adwokatem ale Twoje wycieczki personalne pod adresem sito troche za ostre. Czytam i nie dowierzam serio

----------


## sito

> Nie rozumiem co masz na myśli odnośnie Covida?
> 
> Chcesz płacić abonament na TV PiS to płać, w końcu aby naród wiedział jak ma zagłosować są na to potrzebne środki


To, że jest tam milion filmów od znawców wszelakiej maści....

Kabel do naziemnej zrobiłem i nie wiem czy bede z niego korzystał , jeśli nie posłuży do TV, to zawsze można go wykorzystać do czego innego. Tym bardziej ze idzie do wszystkich pokojów  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> No i stało się. Dyskusja na temat budowy domu na forum budowlanym MUSIAŁA stoczyć sie do poziomu polityki. Frofo007 nie jestem niczyim adwokatem ale Twoje wycieczki personalne pod adresem sito troche za ostre. Czytam i nie dowierzam serio


Jakie wycieczki osobiste? Jaki oftop? Rozmawiamy sobie o zasadności montażu instalacji TV w nowym domu. Ja mam swoje argumenty przeciw, kolega ma argumenty ZA.

A odnośnie tego latania po działce z szlaufem i browarem to ja naprawdę zazdroszczę koledze, że on w takiej czynności odnajduje szczęście. Ja się z tego nie naśmiewam, chciałbym aby takie rzeczy mi sprawiały przyjemność i zazdroszczę tego takim ludziom.

----------


## Frofo007

> To, że jest tam milion filmów od znawców wszelakiej maści....
> 
> Kabel do naziemnej zrobiłem i nie wiem czy bede z niego korzystał , jeśli nie posłuży do TV, to zawsze można go wykorzystać do czego innego. Tym bardziej ze idzie do wszystkich pokojów


Każdy ma swój rozum i może sobie wybrać twórcę treści, który jest dla niego wiarygodny. W TV jest o tyle problem z tą wiarygodnością, że z tego co się orientuje aby nadawać TV trzeba mieć koncesję (ostatnio pamiętam, że było głośno o odebraniu koncesji stacji TVN). Także sądzę, że w TV jednak takiego obiektywizmu jak na YT może być mniej.

Jeśli w TV naziemnej nic się nie zmieniło od 20 lat to tym bardziej cieszę się, że nie robiłem instalacji TV. Przy okazji nie robiłem też instalacji odkurzacza centralnego i patrząc na to jak super się sprawuje odkurzacz automatyczny to był to również dobry wybór.

----------


## sito

Sprawdź co oznacza słowo obsesja o której pisałem wyżej . 

Ten browar nie daje Ci widzę spokoju.

Kiedyś widziałem wywiad z jakimś poważnym wykładowcą uniwersyteckim . Takim od nowych technologii. Mówił plus minus w jakim kierunku podąża świat. Na koniec, zapytany o to jak sobie radzi z tym społeczeństwo, odpowiedział :

Społeczeństwo ? Społeczeństwo jest coraz głupsze....  :roll eyes: 

No ale jak pisałem, każdy robi ( i montuje ) w swoim domu co chce, tylko środowiska i planety szkoda...

----------


## Frofo007

> Sprawdź co oznacza słowo obsesja o której pisałem wyżej . 
> 
> Ten browar nie daje Ci widzę spokoju.


Ja tylko staram się zacytować Twoje słowa. A co do browara to sam lubię i pijam  :smile: 




> No ale jak pisałem, każdy robi ( i montuje ) w swoim domu co chce, tylko środowiska i planety szkoda...


No tak i korzystając z tego, że jesteśmy na forum dyskusyjnym każdy może podać swoje argumenty za jak i przeciw wobec zasadności montażu danej instalacji.
Dla Ciebie brama sterowana telefonem jest bez sensu, dla mnie instalacja TV, każdy podał swoje argumenty za i przeciw. To o to chodzi w dyskusji aby ścierały się ze sobą różne poglądy.

----------


## pandzik

> Co złego jest w sat?



Napisałem , co jest chyba jasne, z czego ja rezygnuję , nad czym sie zastanawiam itd. Logicznym jest, że każdy buduje pod siebie. Dzis wiem z czego naprawdę korzystam , czego potrzebuję (uzyskanie możliwej samowystarczalności funkcjonowania domu, off grid, deszczówka do wc ?) ), a co likwiduję.  Projekt elektryczny ścinam o jakies 30-40%.

----------


## Sativum

> Napisałem , co jest chyba jasne, z czego ja rezygnuję , nad czym sie zastanawiam itd. Logicznym jest, że każdy buduje pod siebie. Dzis wiem z czego naprawdę korzystam , czego potrzebuję (uzyskanie możliwej samowystarczalności funkcjonowania domu, off grid, deszczówka do wc ?) ), a co likwiduję.  Projekt elektryczny ścinam o jakies 30-40%.


Hej pandzik, 

przez kable SAT masz na myśli koncentryczne?

----------


## ranerd

Witam.

Drobna aktualizacja,
zamieszczam szkic zrobiony przez architekta i ulokowanie na działce.
Pod domem będzie taki taras w kształt litery L(nie będzie go w projekcie, juz sam to ogarnę później)
oraz garaż drewnopodobny.

Zamieszczam również ulokowanie pomieszczeń, 
Teraz to się zacząłem zastanawiać nad ta garderobą w pokoju największym :big grin:

----------


## Ratpaw

Może ślepy jestem, ale gdzie jest północ?  :smile:

----------


## ranerd

Południe jest od tyłu budynku.
Rzutem na taśmie zmieścił się tak ułożony na działce.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zamieszczam również ulokowanie pomieszczeń, 
> Teraz to się zacząłem zastanawiać nad ta garderobą w pokoju największym


Wiesz, ile kosztują jako takie drzwi zewnętrzne? Dokładanie ich do pomieszczenia technicznego to IMO zbędny wydatek. Najlepiej zrobić pomieszczenie techniczne przy jedynym wejściu.

Pomieszczenie techniczne za ścianą sypialni to słaby pomysł. Rekuperator w nocy będzie chodził na dosyć wysokich obrotach i będzie słyszalny. Inne urządzenia tam umieszczone też potrafią hałasować (np. pralka czy nawet hydraulika jak odpali się podlewanie ogrodu w nocy).

Jeżeli ta pusta ściana jest od północy, to z punktu widzenia energooszczędności i orientacji okien OK. Ale nie rób od południa wysokich przeszkleń i zrób duży okap tak, żeby latem zacienić okno. Inaczej będziesz siedział przy zaciągniętych roletach bo klima nie będzie wyrabiała - patrz #60. Od wschodu czy zachodu też unikałbym okien od podłogi - ale tu bardziej dla ustawności pomieszczeń bo łatwo je zacienić niezbyt wysokimi drzewkami czy krzewami, bo słońce już schodzi tam niżej a i nie grzeje tak.

Przeszklenie 2,8m jest ryzykowne. Nadproże to jedno, ale statyka okna też może być wyzwaniem (sprawdź wycenę takie szklenia zanim przyklepiesz to rozwiązanie). Lepiej przedziel to kawałkiem ściany.

Z tarasu od południa nie będziesz korzystał.

Trzy sypialnie i tylko jedno miejsce, gdzie można się umyć - to słaby pomysł.

Komplikowanie bryły przy wejściu zupełnie zbędny koszt i straty energii.

Spiżarka która pomieści mniej niż gdyby tu były szafki na pełną wysokość czemu ma służyć? Podniesieniu kosztów?

Wiatrołap bym oddzielił drzwiami dopiero na końcu, przy korytarzu. O ile w ogóle bo przy dzisiejszych szczelnych i o dobrym U drzwiach mam spore wątpliwości co do jego celowości - tam wcale zimniej nie będzie a brak drzwi ułatwi wentylację.

Architekt chce się podpisać pod oszustwem, że spełnisz limit EP przy WG?

----------


## Mokebe

Do tego, co napisał Kaizen dodałbym jedno:

Czy na pewno potrzeba tylu ścian nośnych? To będzie dodatkowy (zbędny) koszt przy fundamentach, które są dziś drogie (mimo spadków na stali).

Im mniej nośnych tym lepiej, bo możesz sobie z czasem dowolnie przeorganizować wnętrze.

----------


## ranerd

@ Mokebe
To pytanie raczej do architekta, a nie do mnie.
mówił dzisiaj, że obliczenia przekaże do konstruktora, jak ostateczną mapkę da geodetka(mega się opierd...), może wtedy sie coś zmieni.

@Kaizen

Wiem ile drzrzwi kosztują, to jest zarys, dlatego go wrzucam na forum, bo jestem ciekaw co o tym sądzicie, czy to ma sens, czy nie.

Przy takiej powierzchni, nie ma możliwości dać w zasadzie pomieszczenia technicznego gdzie indziej, można by kombinowac z łazienkami.
Ilość łazienek jest dla mnie ok.
Wejście chce jakieś inne, żeby to nie wyglądało jak stodoła.
Co powiecie o oknach, w ścianach szczytowych są po dwóch stornach, żeby nie wyglądało to jak stodoła (słowa architetka)

Nie będę miał rekuperatora.

Kilka dodatków szkiców.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przy takiej powierzchni, nie ma możliwości dać w zasadzie pomieszczenia technicznego gdzie indziej, można by kombinowac z łazienkami.


Czemu nie? Dla przykładu:
https://archeton.pl/strona-glowna/1374-lena-bobo.html
Ale tak, tu też jest ten problem, że za ścianą sypialnia. Ale już jedne drzwi mniej.
Lepiej jest tutaj:
https://lipinscy.pl/projekt/arosa-ii/




> Ilość łazienek jest dla mnie ok.


Poczekaj, jak rano te 3-4 osoby będą się zbierały na raz do wyjścia czy na jakąś imprezę.




> Nie będę miał rekuperatora.


Chyba wiesz, jak działa wentylacja grawitacyjna w upały? Nawet, jak dasz klimę i usunie nadmiar wilgoci to dwutlenku węgla się nie pozbędziesz.
Do tego na koniec to Ty się podpiszesz pod EP - a żeby zmieścić się w limicie to przy WG musi być biomasa i/lub kolektory słoneczne.
Do tego nie ma racjonalnych przesłanek za WG. Wielu myśli, że rekuperacja to drogi luksus, fanaberia bogaczy. Nic bardziej mylnego. To czysta oszczędność.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.ph...99-op%C5%82aca




> Kilka dodatków szkiców.


Ściana kolankowa z wieńcem na parterówce to czysta rozrzutność.

----------


## pandzik

> Nie będę miał rekuperatora.
> 
> żeby nie wyglądało to jak stodoła (słowa architetka)


Brak reku to czysta głupota. W dzisiejszych czasach zapłacisz za to podówjnie.  A architekta zmień bo to jakiś idiota.

----------


## Mokebe

Wentylację mechaniczną polecam jednak zrobić, nawet nie patrząc na ekonomię - sam fakt, że nie musisz otwierać okien jest bezcenny z dwóch powodów:

1. kiedy somsiad chce grilla/imprezę zorganizować, a Ty masz dobre okna i masz hałas gdzieś.
2. zimą kiedy wszyscy będą palić oponami z biedy, to Ty albo korzystasz z reku z filtrami, albo idziesz krok dalej i montujesz filtr HEPA przed reku - i masz smog gdzieś.

Nie dość, że rozwiązuje to dwa spore problemy w Polsce (sąsiedzkie hałasy/smog), to jeszcze jest ekonomicznie zasadne przy tych cenach ogrzewania gdy masz rekuperator.

----------


## ranerd

Dobra pewne zmiany, rekuperacja będzie, doskonale wiem jak to zmieniam, trochę się wczoraj zakręciłem.

Patrząc na te zarysy.

Co dodać, co zmienić.

Drzwi od tyłu - tak czy nie
okna w ścianach szczytowych - tak czy nie
powiększenie łazienki drugiej, aby się prysznic zmieścił(jeśli to się w ogóle da) - tak czy nie.




> C
> 
> 
> Ściana kolankowa z wieńcem na parterówce to czysta rozrzutność.


Zwrócę na to uwagę architektowi.

Chciałbym we wtorek do niego zadzwonić i ewentualne przemyślenia nanieść.

----------


## Ratpaw

Jak nie chcesz stodoły możesz zrobić ryzalit w strefie wejścia. Powiększysz sobie sień, mozesz też dodać małe pomieszczenie (2 m2) na bardzo brudne rzeczy, które nie powinny stać na dworze. To trochę komplikuje układ fundamentu. Powiększonymi stratami energii się nie przejmuj, to minimalna zmiana, przy grubym styropianie bez znaczenia.

Okna na poddaszu pozostaw. Jak będziesz tam coś robił w ciepłe dni będziesz miał możliwość przewietrzenia poddasza, co jest bezcenne, uwierz mi. Ja bym te okienka jeszcze wydłużył do dołu.

Rekuperator zainstaluj, bezwzględnie.

Okna właśnie zrób jak najwyższe, dzięki czemu będziesz miał sporo światła w pomieszczeniach. Jak zrobisz je "ku dołowi", to od południa latem będziesz miał problem ze słońcem i przegrzewaniem wnętrza. Jak poszerzysz, to w mniejszym stopniu, ale też problem Cię dopadnie. Jak podwyższych, to słońce będzie wpadać ile wlezie od września do kwietnia, i nie wpadać bezpośrednio od maja do sierpnia, tak jak trzeba. Okna wybierz otwierane, nie fixy, żebyś miał możliwość przewietrzania domu poza upałami, również w nocy. Jest to bardzo skuteczna metoda usuwania nadmiaru ciepła z wnętrza. Opiszę moje doświadczenia niedługo, jak miną sierpniowe upały.
Okno typu suwanka HS jest  zasady nieszczelne, chyba, że coś się w ostatnich latach zmieniło. Szczelnością zwykłych okien nie musisz się przejmować, pod warunkiem, że wybierzesz wysokiej klasy stolarkę i montaż.

Wejście do PG od ogrodu jest po co? IMHO bez sensu, to nie kotłownia na węgiel czy drewno. Taczką tam będziesz wjeżdżał????

Lepiej się zastanów czy chcesz dom bez natrysku. Przecież z tego PG można spokojnie zrobić drugą łazienkę z natryskiem. Na pewno bardzie się przyda druga łazieneczka niż kotłownia. Ten architekt to chyba żyje jeszcze w latach 80-tych  :smile: 

Sień jest za mała, drzwi do otwierane do środka tylko tu przeszkadzają. Lepiej je przenieść bliżej wnętrza albo zlikwidować, ale trzeba mieć na uwadze, że masz WC blisko salonu, co może nie być, że tak powiem, akustycznie komfortowe.

Spiżarka malutka, lepiej w niej zastosować drzwi chowane w ścianie albo jeszcze lepiej zrobić porządną zabudowę meblową.

Jak byś miał dwie łazienki z dwoma "kibelkami" mógłbyś zlikwidować to WC i w ogóle powiększyć przestrzeń dzienną (salon + kuchnia + jadalnia). Ta powinna w nowoczesnych domach stanowić od 30 do 50% powierzchni mieszkalnej. Ile jest u Ciebie?

Zdecyduj już teraz gdzie mają być schody na poddasze, jeśli w PG zrobisz łazienkę (co radzę przemyśleć).

To tyle ode mnie  :smile:

----------


## ranerd

Ogród będzie przed domem, nie za domem. Za domem - tam gdzie te drzwi do wejścia pomieszczenia technicznego nie będzie takiego specjalnego ogrodu.

Patrząc na ten zarys, aby było symetrycznie, to nie ma możliwości powiększenia tego małego kibelka na łazienke.
Kurde musze to przemyśleć do wtorku, jak to rozgryźć...

----------


## Ratpaw

A co jest we wtorek? Konie świata?  :smile: 

Dom projektujesz, naprawdę dobrze go przemyśl, opłaci się!

----------


## ranerd

Architekt coś zaczął działać, nie chce coś 10 razy zmieniać, tylko dać mu końcowe wytyczne i tyle.

----------


## Ratpaw

I od razu zrobi projekt na piątkę?  :smile: 
Lepiej mu dopłacić, niż latami męczyć się z nieprzemyślanymi rozwiązaniami.

----------


## ranerd

No to proszę Was o pomoc, co tutaj w tym projekcie, zmienić, oraz odpowiedz na te pytania co wyżej pisałem...

----------


## Ratpaw

Masz przekroje?

Uważaj na fundament schodkowy, architekci lubią "optymalizacje"  :big grin: 

Jakie pytania jeszcze zostały bez odpowiedzi?

----------


## ranerd

Przekroje mam te co wrzuciłem. 

Pytania bez odpowiedzi:

Drzwi od tyłu - tak czy nie
okna w ścianach szczytowych - tak czy nie
W jaki sposób powiększyć kibelek, aby dało się tam wcisnąć prysznic.

Bryły za bardzo powiększyć nie mogę, bo mimo dużej działki ledwo sie mieści  w tej pozycji - 20 metrów od środka jezdzi od 4 m od granicy działki...
A chce go mieć w tej pozycji co pokazanej(wejscie do drogi dojazdowej

----------


## Mokebe

> Jak byś miał dwie łazienki z dwoma "kibelkami" mógłbyś zlikwidować to WC i w ogóle powiększyć przestrzeń dzienną (salon + kuchnia + jadalnia). Ta powinna w nowoczesnych domach stanowić od 30 do 50% powierzchni mieszkalnej. Ile jest u Ciebie?


IMO w małym domu poświęcenie 50% miejsca na pokój do oglądania netflixa skazuje nas na maleńkie pokoiki, tycią łazienkę, etc. Na to można sobie pozwolić mają do dyspozycji np. 150-200m^2.

30%, to już bardziej.

Ja oddzieliłem 10m^2 kuchni od saloniku 20m^2 (dom 100m), bo miksowanie pomieszczeń gospodarczych i mieszkalnych nigdy mnie nie przekonywało. Oczywiście nikomu tutaj nie narzucam swojej wizji, ale jakoś nie przemawia do mnie promowana przez deweloperów współczesnosć - w mieszkaniach jest to raczej próba stworzenia iluzji przestrzeni w klitkach 30-50m^2 poprzez likwidację ścian.

----------


## Nurek_

Widzę, że masz projekt o ustawieniu bardzo podobnym do mojego




> Drzwi od tyłu - tak czy nie


Rozumiem, że chodzi ci o te do pom. gospodarczego - zdecydowanie tak. U mnie jest to m.in. pralnio-suszarnia, można z praniem wyjść od razu na taras. Mam w pomieszczeniu zlew gospodarczy - jak coś robię na działce to wchodzę tamtędy i myje się w tym zlewie - nie paćkam łazienki.
Nie muszą to być drogie drzwi wejściowe, mogą być balkonowe.




> okna w ścianach szczytowych - tak czy nie


Raczej tak. Ja nie zrobiłem, ale jakbym robił jeszcze raz to takie okna bym dał.




> W jaki sposób powiększyć kibelek, aby dało się tam wcisnąć prysznic.


Zlikwidować spiżarkę (chociaż trochę szkoda).
Możesz też wywalić pralkę do pom. gospodarczego i w jej miejsce zrobić prysznic. Miałbyś wtedy łazienkę z wanną i prysznicem. Pytanie też w ile osób będziecie mieszkać - u mnie  w trzy osoby takie rozwiązanie jest jak najbardziej wystarczające. Ale jakbym miał dwójkę dzieciaków (i na dodatek dziewczyn) to już bym się zastanowił.

----------


## ranerd

Docelowo chciałbym 2+2.

Właśnie spiżarka mi jest potrzebna;/

----------


## Sativum

> Wiesz, ile kosztują jako takie drzwi zewnętrzne? Dokładanie ich do pomieszczenia technicznego to IMO zbędny wydatek.


Bez jaj, 1.300 zł? 



> Najlepiej zrobić pomieszczenie techniczne przy jedynym wejściu.


Zależy kto jak korzysta z domu. 
Jeśli będziesz często wychodzić do ogródka, szczególnie z sprzętem typu łopata, grabie etc., to drugie drzwi bardzo się przydadzą. Znacznie też ograniczą ilość brudu wnoszonego do domu. 
Ja mam i polecam. 




> Pomieszczenie techniczne za ścianą sypialni to słaby pomysł. Rekuperator w nocy będzie chodził na dosyć wysokich obrotach i będzie słyszalny. Inne urządzenia tam umieszczone też potrafią hałasować (np. pralka czy nawet hydraulika jak odpali się podlewanie ogrodu w nocy).


Wyimaginowany problem lub reku jest jakieś tragiczne. Może to kwestia materiału z jakiego wykonany jest dom. U mnie silikat. 
Mam pom. techniczne z reku. za ścianą gabinet/sypialnię. Reku ma +600m3/h. Do ok. 45% mocy jest niesłyszalne. 




> Jeżeli ta pusta ściana jest od północy, to z punktu widzenia energooszczędności i orientacji okien OK. Ale nie rób od południa wysokich przeszkleń i zrób duży okap tak, żeby latem zacienić okno. Inaczej będziesz siedział przy zaciągniętych roletach bo klima nie będzie wyrabiała - patrz #60.


Najlepiej zamurować wszystkie okna.... gdyby tylko na to patrzeć. 
Jeśli ktoś patrzy na okna w domu jako na źródło strat, to jest to przykre.  
Okna zapewniają widok, poczucie przestrzeni, dają więcej naturalnego światła. 
Poszliśmy za propozycją architekt i wszystkie (prócz narożnych w kuchni) daliśmy do podłogi + duże przeszklenia ok. 2,5 m wys. x 3-4 m. Polecam super. Koniecznie montuj od razu z roletami lub żaluzjami (droższa opcja).
W naszym projekcie ograniczyliśmy okna od południa, salon jest w układzie PN,WSCH, ZACH. Od południa mega się nagrzewa dom, czego chcieliśmy uniknąć. Zrezygnowałbym też z okien w dachu. Ten sam problem. 
Okap, wydłużenie dachu, markiza - ok, ale pamiętaj że stała zabudowa zacienia pomieszczenie na stałe (markizę lub inny system regulujesz)




> Od wschodu czy zachodu też unikałbym okien od podłogi - ale tu bardziej dla ustawności pomieszczeń bo łatwo je zacienić niezbyt wysokimi drzewkami czy krzewami, bo słońce już schodzi tam niżej a i nie grzeje tak.


Jeśli możesz sobie pozwolić $, to większe okna są zdecydowanie lepsze niż małe. Wyszedłem z założenia, że mam mieszkać i ma mi się podobać dom. Nie będę niewolnikiem kwh/m2. Jeśli mnie nie stać na dom, to go nie buduję. Różnicę w grzaniu- 100 zł/rok przeżyję.  




> Przeszklenie 2,8m jest ryzykowne. Nadproże to jedno, ale statyka okna też może być wyzwaniem (sprawdź wycenę takie szklenia zanim przyklepiesz to rozwiązanie). Lepiej przedziel to kawałkiem ściany.


Jeśli konstruktor, architekt nie potrafi poprawnie wykonać takiego projektu, to uciekaj ile sił w nogach. 
Duże okna są fajne - zwłaszcza na ogród, ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje. 




> Z tarasu od południa nie będziesz korzystał.


Południe = smażalnia przez 80% dnia. 




> Trzy sypialnie i tylko jedno miejsce, gdzie można się umyć - to słaby pomysł.


zależy ile osób będzie mieszkać. Nie za duży dom to kompromis. Fajnie mieć dwie łazienki w pełni użytkowe. 





> Spiżarka która pomieści mniej niż gdyby tu były szafki na pełną wysokość czemu ma służyć? Podniesieniu kosztów?


Też mam spiżarkę. ok. 1,4x3m. Polecam, 

Uwagi od siebie:
ustal jak będzie wyglądała Twoja dzienna mantra, pod to ustaw koncepcję domu. Przegadaj z rodziną wiele koncepcji. Zmiany na etapie budowy lub jej zakończeniu są dużo droższe i czasochłonne. Dobry projekt to podstawa. 
Schowków, magazynów w domu nigdy za wiele.   

Układ domu premiuje salono-kuchnię. Zakładam że tam skupiać się ma życie domowników.
Zastanowiłbym się na przeniesieniem WC na koniec korytarza z prawej - kosztem pomieszczenia nr 7. Zyskasz dużo większe wrażenie przestrzeni. 
Sporo ścian nośnych. Po co tyle?

----------


## Sativum

> Przekroje mam te co wrzuciłem. 
> 
> Pytania bez odpowiedzi:
> 
> Drzwi od tyłu - tak czy nie
> okna w ścianach szczytowych - tak czy nie
> W jaki sposób powiększyć kibelek, aby dało się tam wcisnąć prysznic.
> 
> Bryły za bardzo powiększyć nie mogę, bo mimo dużej działki ledwo sie mieści  w tej pozycji - 20 metrów od środka jezdzi od 4 m od granicy działki...
> A chce go mieć w tej pozycji co pokazanej(wejscie do drogi dojazdowej


Jeśli drugie drzwi nie wychodzą na ogród, to po co one? Z salonu wychodzisz przesuwanym oknem. 
Jeśli będziesz korzystał z poddasza, to okna tak.
Łazienkę dać na koniec korytarza (albo kosztem PG) i poszerzyć spiżarkę. 
WM koniecznie. 
Czym będziesz ogrzewał?

Ten układ wydaje się być bardziej funkcjonalny, a to tylko 100 m2.
https://archeton.pl/strona-glowna/1374-lena-bobo.html

----------


## pandzik

Kiepski ten projekt.  Wnętrze domu permanentnie niedoświetlone (rzut bliski kwadratowi), Jakieś kotłownie w środku domu, niepotrzebnie po "drugiej stronie" niż łazienki i kuchnia.  To jest projekt domu za 150tys?   Miałem okazje - okna za małe, buro i szaro.     Jedno okno 150x140 - w pokoju 7, ale "architekt" każe montować dodatkowe okna na nieużywanym strychu. Boże chroń nas przed idiotami!  Jakie światło będzie miało to dziecko na tym łóżku?   Jak chcesz ratować ten projket to montu w każdym pokoju szerokie okna balkonowe/ portfenetry.  W pokoju nr 7 może wstawić dodatkowe okno. Nie wiem jak tam strony świata idą. 






> Bez jaj, 1.300 zł?


  Drzwi do domu/kotłowni za 1300? 600zł dałem do składziku. 
  To inwestor buduje kurnik?  Stać go na ogrzewanie domu w tych czasach?   Tylko domek bliski pasywnemu, PC, reku, FV  off grid i aku.  
ktoś kto buduje teraz ma wielkie szczęście. Niestety ludzie dalej myślą jak w latach 90 tych. 

Pierwszy z brzegu
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...d8c69070#pg1-3
Kotłownia gdzie należy, doświetlony salon, dwa prysznice, doświetlone pokoje, pralnia, szafa w sypialni......

----------


## Sativum

> Drzwi do domu/kotłowni za 1300? 600zł dałem do składziku.


Za tyle kupisz z montażem KMT 54 plus. Spełniają normy WT2021. Nie są to super drzwi, ale za dobre trzeba dać min. kilka razy więcej. 




> Tylko domek bliski pasywnemu, PC, reku, FV  off grid i aku.  
> ktoś kto buduje teraz ma wielkie szczęście. Niestety ludzie dalej myślą jak w latach 90 tych.


PV + aku to juź +100 tys.
Pomysł fajny, ale wątpię by ktoś budujący w miarę tanio - za powiedzmy 500-600 tys. byli skłonni dać +20% do kosztów budowy.

----------


## pandzik

8-10 paneli na olx to koszt 8 tys zł.  Inwerter off grid na ali z Hiszpanii to 3 tys, 4 aku 180Ah, 12V  po 800zł. Trochę kabli i złaczek, ruszt pod panele do ogrodu, plus własna robota.  
Na aku i inwerter masz dopłatę z "Mój prąd" 50% . Zamkniesz się w 15 tys,.zł.   

Pompa najtańsza, lub droższa z szafą ze zbiornikiem - tej ceny już nie przeskoczysz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na aku i inwerter masz dopłatę z "Mój prąd" 50% . Zamkniesz się w 15 tys,.zł.


Pod warunkiem, że podłączysz się do sieci bo:
_7.4 Grantobiorcy (Wnioskodawcy)
Osoby fizyczne wytwarzające energię elektryczną na własne potrzeby, które mają zawartą umowę kompleksową (są stroną tej umowy) regulującą kwestie związane z wprowadzeniem do sieci energii elektrycznej wytworzonej w mikroinstalacji_
A żeby podłączyć, to inwerter musi być na liście

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,
rozmawiałem z architektem.

I tak, ten mały kibelek zostanie przerobiony na łazienke z prysznicem, niestety kosztem spiżarki,
to znaczy z spiżarki zostałaby sama tak wnęka, ma to jakiś sens...?

Zapytałem się go o ilość ścian nośnych, mówił, że jest to analizowane i liczone z konstruktorem aby nie było słupów.

I jeszcze garderoba, jest sens robić taką "zagrodke" w największym pokoju, aby była garderoba?

----------


## Ratpaw

Ja bym zrobił zabudowę meblową z jakimiś wygodnymi cargo, a spiżarkę dal w formie regałów w PG. Widziałem wiele razy takie rozwiązanie, na dodatek bardzo tanie. W spiżarce trzyma się też np skrzynki z owocami, które lepiej żeby nie miały światła. W ogóle to PG jakieś wielgachne i aż prosi się o dobrą organizację.

Naprawdę zastanów się, czy chcesz kolejne drzwi zewnętrzne w takiej wielkości domu.

Co do garderoby to jak z wyspą w kuchni - poniżej pewnego metrażu zapomnij. Budujesz szafę "komandor", może komodę dla lubej i ew. siebie i tyle. 
(sorry, nie patrzałem na metraż, ale chyba masz za małą sypialnię na takie luksusy).

----------


## ranerd

Czyli co bardziej spiżarka do pomieszczenia gospodarczego?
Ale Ono będzie ogrzewane w jaki stopniu, oczywiście regulacja będzie.

sypialnia główna ma 16m^2 i tak to wygląda.

To co pomieszczenie gospodarcze z mniejszyć kosztem salonu czy pokoju?

----------


## Sativum

Spiżarnia rób w pokoju bez ogrzewania i lepiej w miejscu chłodniejszym, czyli nie środek domu. Tylko że z małym domem trzeba iść na kompromisy. 
Wykusze pod zabudowę meblowa, garderoby to IMO błąd. Szafa zwykla lub typu komandor. Przy małym metrażu trzeba iść w górę - do sufitu.

----------


## sito

> Z tarasu od południa nie będziesz korzystał.
> 
> Trzy sypialnie i tylko jedno miejsce, gdzie można się umyć - to słaby pomysł.


U nas taras jest centralnie na południe i zamierzamy z niego korzystać . No chyba ze lepszy byłby od północy przy drodze ? Od zachodu mamy dwumetrowego fixa w salonie i jest super

Jest nas 2+1 , sypialni mamy 3 ( pokój dziecka to sypialnia ? ) i mamy jedno miejsce do mycia się, to łazienka . Budując mały i w zamyśle tani domek drugie miejsce które trzeba kafelkować, doprowadzać media, kanalize uważam za rozrzutność. Jedyne co zrobiliśmy razy dwa to kibelek   :Smile:

----------


## Ratpaw

> U nas taras jest centralnie na południe i zamierzamy z niego korzystać . No chyba ze lepszy byłby od północy przy drodze ? Od zachodu mamy dwumetrowego fixa w salonie i jest super
> 
> Jest nas 2+1 , sypialni mamy 3 ( pokój dziecka to sypialnia ? ) i mamy jedno miejsce do mycia się, to łazienka . Budując mały i w zamyśle tani domek drugie miejsce które trzeba kafelkować, doprowadzać media, kanalize uważam za rozrzutność. Jedyne co zrobiliśmy razy dwa to kibelek


Znam rodzinę 2+1, która miała dwie łazienki i jedną w końcu przerobili na pom gosp. Więc to nie jest zawsze tak, że trzeba dwie łazienki, bo inaczej będą konflikty.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Czyli co bardziej spiżarka do pomieszczenia gospodarczego?
> Ale Ono będzie ogrzewane w jaki stopniu, oczywiście regulacja będzie.
> 
> sypialnia główna ma 16m^2 i tak to wygląda.
> 
> To co pomieszczenie gospodarcze z mniejszyć kosztem salonu czy pokoju?


A co ma być w tej spiżarce? Przecież jeden porządny wysoki regał Ci wystarczy, resztę będziesz miał pod ręką w kuchni, gdzie też niemało upchasz w szafkach. 

O szczegóły typu salon czy PG nie pytaj, bo nie ma na rysunkach nawet wymiarów. Ten dom już na pierwszy rzut oka jest jakiś niedopracowany. Taki szkic - co można powiedzieć o szkicu. 

Zrób tak jak Ci ktoś radził, a ja się pod tym podpisuję: przenieś koncepcję do jakiegoś programu i spróbuj umeblować każde jedno pomieszczenie. Zobaczysz, że niektóre nie będą się dawały nawet odrobinę przemeblować albo trzeba będzie powiększać dom. Ja dwa razy dom powiększałem, dosłownie o 30-50 cm, ale musiałem to zrobić. I teraz wszystko jest na miejscu.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,

dalej nie wiem co z tą spiżarnia,
chyba ostanie malutka wnęka bez drzwi w kuchni i zmniejszenie pomieszczenia gospodarczego o jakieś 2m^2 kosztem zwiększenia salonu..
co myślicie...?

----------


## Kaizen

> dalej nie wiem co z tą spiżarnia,


O spiżarkach było nie raz.
IMO nie mają sensu takie maleństwa przy kuchni, które pomieszczą tyle, co szafki do sufitu w tym miejscu albo i mniej (bo trzeba zostawić miejsce na otwarcie drzwi i na wejście do spiżarki - to miejsce, gdzie wchodzisz marnuje się de facto). Warunki w takiej spiżarce nie odbiegają od tych w szafce kuchennej. 
Spiżarka za to komplikuje wentylację (chyba, że jej tam nie zrobisz i będzie również pieczarkarnią).
Zamiast spiżarki zrób w ogrodzie ziemiankę.

----------


## Sativum

Spiżarnia to świetna sprawa. Bez ogrzewanej podłogi i dostępu promieni słonecznych da się utrzymać niższą temperaturę i zacienienie przydatne dla wielu produktów. 
W Twoim projekcie spiżarnia (mała) jest kosztem i tak malutkiej kuchni. Przy takim układzie faktycznie lepiej jest dać regał w PG i powiększyć kuchnię. Zastanów się - rozrysuj co chcesz w kuchni zmieścić. Trudno up gnać tu wszystkie sprzęty nawet.  
Drzwi to żaden problem. Jest mnóstwo rozwiązań . To samo wentylacja. 
Ziemianka? No fakt - wygodne jak nic ...

Powtórzę trzeci raz - Ty musisz usiąść i zacząć kreślić co chcesz. Możesz zacząć od naniesienia wyposażenia. Wtedy zobaczysz ile miejsca jest niezbędne, ile wygodne etc. Zacznij mierzyć ile potrzebujesz miejsca by przejść, minąć się w korytarzu itd. Wtedy mogą otworzyć się oczy. 
Nasze posty traktuj jako poradę jak ktoś obcy to widzi, ale niey bedziemy mieszkać w tym domu.

----------


## Sativum

Pomyliłem projekt  :smile:  kuchnia nie taka mikrusia, choć trudno mi rozczytać wymiary.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bez ogrzewanej podłogi i dostępu promieni słonecznych da się utrzymać niższą temperaturę i zacienienie przydatne dla wielu produktów.


Zacienienie załatwia szafka tak samo jak mur.
Różnica w temperaturze znikoma bo pomimo braku podłogówki masz grzanie ścienne z trzech stron a przegród zewnętrznych jak na lekarstwo i dobrze zaizolowane..

----------


## Ratpaw

> nie my bedziemy mieszkać w tym domu.


Dokładnie. Pytanie obcych ludzi o to, czy powiększyć salon kosztem czegoś tam jest nie na miejscu. Od czego architekt?

Ja się wziąłem szczegółowo za projekt *własnego* domu, jak zrozumiałem, że nie wybuduję i nie będę mieszkał w domu lepszym niż sobie zaprojektuję. Niby jasne, ale otworzyło mi oczy, że przecież bez projektowania z pietyzmem będę odkrywał wszystkie pominięte szczegóły jako być może wkurzające i ciągle przeszkadzające detale, np nieco za ciasny korytarz czy niezbyt wygodne schody do piwnicy (bo to przecież tylko piwnica - tam się nie mieszka).

Dobry łatwy w obsłudze program to SweetHome 3D. Wiesz ile zajmuje typowy zestaw wypoczynkowy do salonu? Nie? To sie dowiedz i go wstaw do tego salonu i zobaczysz, ile miejsca masz na stół jadalniany na x osób (już wiesz, jaki ma to być stół? 180 cm na ile?) Mam podawać dalsze szczegóły? Proszę bardzo: lubisz oglądać TV albo grać na konsoli? A nie będzie Cię wkurzać słońce wpadające przez najmniejsze szczelinki do salonu w zimie, a żona będzie chciała jednocześnie "wpuścić słońce do domu". I gdzie ma stać ten TV? Itd itp. Jakieś 5 tysięcy detali  :big grin:  

A Ty tu spiżarki się uczepiłeś - weź ją zamodeluj i sobie poprzesuwaj w darmowym programie  :big grin:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Zacienienie załatwia szafka tak samo jak mur.
> Różnica w temperaturze znikoma bo pomimo braku podłogówki masz grzanie ścienne z trzech stron a przegród zewnętrznych jak na lekarstwo i dobrze zaizolowane..


Jeśli w pomieszczeniu jest stolarka otworowa zewnętrzna, to przy braku grzania temperatura spadnie do poziomu chłodu (15*) i to przy temp zewn = 0*. W mrozy jeszcze ciekawiej. Powietrze wentylacyjne *nie da rady* ogrzać takiego pomieszczenia (ani poprzez przegrody wewnętrzne) do podobnych co inne pomieszczenia mieszkalne temperatur. Wiem to z jednej wizyty domu pasywnego (a ranerd pasywniaka nie buduje).

----------


## Kaizen

> Powietrze wentylacyjne *nie da rady* ogrzać takiego pomieszczenia (ani poprzez przegrody wewnętrzne) do podobnych co inne pomieszczenia mieszkalne temperatur. Wiem to z jednej wizyty domu pasywnego (a ranerd pasywniaka nie buduje).


Policzysz straty przez te znikome kawałki dobrze ocieplonych przegród zewnętrznych i zyski przez zupełnie nieociplone przegrody zewnętrzne?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Policzysz straty przez te znikome kawałki dobrze ocieplonych przegród zewnętrznych i zyski przez zupełnie nieociplone przegrody zewnętrzne?


Mógłbym policzyć, ale po co? Jakie zyski są przy 0* w PG? Tam się nie daje okien salonowych.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mógłbym policzyć, ale po co? Jakie zyski są przy 0* w PG? Tam się nie daje okien salonowych.


Ogromne przez przenikanie jak za ścianą bez izolacji masz 24 (albo i więcej, jak to w kuchni).
Straty za to przez ocieplone przegrody o małej powierzchni znikome.

----------


## Sativum

> Ogromne przez przenikanie jak za ścianą bez izolacji masz 24 (albo i więcej, jak to w kuchni).
> Straty za to przez ocieplone przegrody o małej powierzchni znikome.


Teoria. Wejdź do spiżarki bez okien, a wejdź do dowolnego pomieszczenia w domu. Lato, czy zima. 
Każdy ma prawo wierzyć w co chce i ma prawo się mylić  :smile:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ogromne przez przenikanie jak za ścianą bez izolacji masz 24 (albo i więcej, jak to w kuchni).
> Straty za to przez ocieplone przegrody o małej powierzchni znikome.


To jest miejsce, w którym możesz zweryfikować swoje teorie, a raczej hipotezy. Ja Ci piszę, jak jest, Ty zaprzeczasz faktom. Jeszcze raz: nie przez ocieploną przegrodę ucieka ciepło, tylko przez okno. Temperatura co prawda nie spada do 0*, a jedynie o kilka stopni, ale to wystarcza do odczucia chłodu. Okno w tamtym pomieszczeniu miało ok. 120x150cm, jednoskrzydłowe. W całym domu 23 stopnie, a PG 15-16. Mnie też się wydawało, że takie małe pomieszczonko powinno się ogrzać no i się ogrzewa, ale nie można mówić o "mikroskopijnych" różnicach temperatury między pokojem a PG z *oknem zewnętrznym*​. Takie są fakty. Rób z nimi co chcesz.

----------


## casual

Do projektowania polecam też Kozikaza

----------


## Nurek_

Mam taką ma.łą spiżarkę bez ogrzewania, bez okien, z drzwiami i WM. Temperatura jest praktycznie taka sama jak w reszcie domu.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Do projektowania polecam też Kozikaza


Wygląda obiecująco. Szkoda, że tylko online.

----------


## ranerd

Przesyłam drugą wersję.

Z dokładnymi wymiarami.
Tutaj już łazienka druga z prysznicem.






Wedlug mnie jest lepiej, 

Ale zastanawia mnie fakt okna w spiżarce, raczej tego nie powinno być.

Co sądzicie?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Przesyłam drugą wersję.
> 
> Z dokładnymi wymiarami.
> Tutaj już łazienka druga z prysznicem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sądzę, że małą łazienka raczej nie ma 5,5 m2. Czytasz w ogóle te opisy?

Spiżarka z oknem jest po to, aby żywność się psuła szybciej, każdy architekt to wie.  :big grin: 
I jeszcze muszla na wprost drzwi.

----------


## Sativum

To raczej spis materiału (?).
Według projektu 2. łazienka ma mieć 2x1,25m
Ciekawe jest natomiast to jak zaznaczona jest umywalka na rzucie xD Zwracajcie na to uwagę, żeby potem nie było, "na rzucie było że kanapa i stół się mieszczą" a w realu ktoś zmniejszył je o 50% by mieszkanie wyglądało na bardziej przestronne.
Kominy (3! - na bogato) do usunięcia = WM 
Okno w spiżarni?!

----------


## ranerd

2 łazienka ma 1,25 x 2,05.
Kominy bedą do usunięcia, to na razie szkic bazowy.

Czytałem forum i archiwalne posty odnośnie spiżarki, 70% opowiadało sie za tym, że nie potrzebna, 30%, że potrzebne okno.

Dla mnie to  bezsens, ale nie wiem co Wy na to.

----------


## Ratpaw

> 2 łazienka ma 1,25 x 2,05.
> Kominy bedą do usunięcia, to na razie szkic bazowy.
> 
> Czytałem forum i archiwalne posty odnośnie spiżarki, 70% opowiadało sie za tym, że nie potrzebna, 30%, że potrzebne okno.
> 
> Dla mnie to  bezsens, ale nie wiem co Wy na to.


Naprawdę 30% uważa, że w spiżarce potrzebne jest okno? A czym w zasadzie taka spiżarka różni się od szafki cargo w kuchni? Niczym. A w szafkach cargo są okienka? 
Druga sprawa to drzwi do spiżarki - wielkie skrzydło, potrzebujące sporo miejsca w środku spiżarki.

----------


## Sativum

Jak chcesz spiżarkę - ok. 
Nie dawałbym okna - nagrzewa pomieszczenie + jest to dodatkowy (niepotrzebny koszt)
Kolega ma rację, przy małej spiżarce, drzwi będą tam pasować jak słoń w składzie porcelany. 
Nie montowałbym drzwi z ościeżem. Zostawić otwarte, dać przesuwne, lub zabudowane przez stolarza jako element wykończenia kuchni.

----------


## Dzeus86

spizarka - wez ustaw sobie szafki w tej spizarce - to okno blokuje jakiekolwiek mozliwosci ( chyba ze mowimy o szafkach glebokosci 25 cm...). Ten fakt (nie mówie już o pozostałych) wskazuje, że powinieneś zmienić projektanta.

jak patrze na plan to wszystko wydaje mi się w tym domu wąskie i podłużne. Nie wiem czy nie ma lepszych gotowych projektów, bo jak to ma być ten szyty na miarę to wygląda na mało ergonomiczny..

----------


## Ratpaw

> spizarka - wez ustaw sobie szafki w tej spizarce - to okno blokuje jakiekolwiek mozliwosci ( chyba ze mowimy o szafkach glebokosci 25 cm...). Ten fakt (nie mówie już o pozostałych) wskazuje, że powinieneś zmienić projektanta.
> 
> jak patrze na plan to wszystko wydaje mi się w tym domu wąskie i podłużne. Nie wiem czy nie ma lepszych gotowych projektów, bo jak to ma być ten szyty na miarę to wygląda na mało ergonomiczny..


Kolega ranerd podszedł do sprawy tak, ze dał architektowi gotowy projekt i powiedział mu, co ma być poprawione  :big grin: 

Trzeba było iść do architekta i dać mu się wykazać. Teraz forumowicze mają decydować co jest ok, a co nie jest w jego domu. I nie piszę tego złośliwie, choć mam na to ochotę, bo ranerd zdaje się zredukował swoją rolę do gońca między FM a architektem. Czarno ten dom widzę. Ale jak mówią: pierwszy dla wroga, drugi dla ... itd  :big grin:

----------


## Sativum

> Kolega ranerd podszedł do sprawy tak, ze dał architektowi gotowy projekt i powiedział mu, co ma być poprawione 
> 
> Trzeba było iść do architekta i dać mu się wykazać. Teraz forumowicze mają decydować co jest ok, a co nie jest w jego domu. I nie piszę tego złośliwie, choć mam na to ochotę, bo ranerd zdaje się zredukował swoją rolę do gońca między FM a architektem. Czarno ten dom widzę. Ale jak mówią: pierwszy dla wroga, drugi dla ... itd


Niektórzy wyśmiewali mnie za to, ale (może jestem old-schoolowcem) papier i długopis to podstawa. Radzę koledze Ranerd by od tego zacząć.

----------


## ranerd

Swoje wiem i podejrzewam, ale czekam również na opinie.
Mylicie się bardzo czasem do swoich tez.

----------


## Kaire

Koszt instalacji  domu parterowego 100m uzytkowych - okolo 60 tys . Ktos pisal ze to nie realne ? Wszystko "firmy" ....zejdzcie na ziemie i przestancie pisac bzdur .o kosztach budowy . Widac nie macie zielonego pojecia co poniektorzy i bierzecie smieszne dane z internetu . Rekuperacja , pompa czy foto to dodatkii wliczanie tego w koszta to tak jak kupowanie podstawowej wersji auta a podawanie ceny wersji full.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,

O ile byście podnieliści pustaków, aby na strychu dało się normalnie wejść i coś zrobić.... a nie schylać się..



Tak na marginesie, coś zaczynam wysyłać wyceny, ale nie mam skończonego projektu, wiec wiekszość się nie podejmuje.
Ale, dostałem jedną ofertę na stan zero na 12 tys oraz na 26 tys  :big grin:

----------


## Ratpaw

Jakbyś jeszcze wrzucił ten obrazek nie odbity w lustrze, to byłoby wspaniale  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> 


Tu masz dokładnie to o czym pisałem tutaj

Nie rób ściany kolankowej, wieńca, termoizolacji ich itd. To czysta rozrzutność przy partertówce. Do tego robisz sobie mostek termiczny, bo ta ściana kolankowa to dobry radiator a wg tego rysunku wystaje niczym nieocieplona i będzie ogrzewała poddasze. To nie tylko złotówki ale spore ryzyko skraplania, wilgoci i w końcu pleśni i grzyba w pomieszczeniach poniżęj.

Będziesz i tak miał ze 3-4 m pas o wysokości ponad 2m pod kalenicą nawet, jak dasz 40cm termoizolacji na strop. Mało?

----------


## ranerd

> Jakbyś jeszcze wrzucił ten obrazek nie odbity w lustrze, to byłoby wspaniale










> Tu masz dokładnie to o czym pisałem [url=https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?377743-Dom-do-115m-2-prosz%C4%99-o-porady-parter-czy-pietr%C3%B3wka&p=8139866&viewfull=1#post8139866]
> Nie rób ściany kolankowej, wieńca, termoizolacji ich itd. To czysta rozrzutność przy partertówce. Do tego robisz sobie mostek termiczny, bo ta ściana kolankowa to dobry radiator a wg tego rysunku wystaje niczym nieocieplona i będzie ogrzewała poddasze. To nie tylko złotówki ale spore ryzyko skraplania, wilgoci i w końcu pleśni i grzyba w pomieszczeniach poniżęj.




To jak to zrobić bez ściany kolankowej? Poddasze zostaje jako nieużytkowe, ale co z jakim się budowlańcem nie spotkałem, to każdy mówi, że tak jest masakra,
bo nawet osprzęt do rekuperatora bedzie się źle prowadziło bo skos dachu i sama przestrzeń bedzie niska...

Dodatkowo, na odcinku 14m(długość domu) mam spadek 1,4m - czeka mnie sporo kopania...

----------


## Kaizen

> To jak to zrobić bez ściany kolankowej? Poddasze zostaje jako nieużytkowe, ale co z jakim się budowlańcem nie spotkałem, to każdy mówi, że tak jest masakra,
> bo nawet osprzęt do rekuperatora bedzie się źle prowadziło bo skos dachu i sama przestrzeń bedzie niska...













Jak widać nie ma problemu. Ale jakbym budował następny dom, to anemostaty dałbym trochę dalej od ścian zewnętrznych.

Ja murłatę obrobiłem styropianem (dalej jest wełna), bo tam (niezależnie od tego, czy kładziesz ja na stropie, czy na wieńcu) jest mostek, bo jest mało miejsca i zależało mi na jak najlepszym U. Ale jest ryzyko, bo styropian słabo przepuszcza parę wodną. Niby murłatę już miałem dobrze wyschniętą, niby sporo kawałków styropianu więc szczelności idealnej nie ma - ale drewnu może to nie służyć. Więc nie namawiam. Większość wciska tu wełnę która parę wodną przepuszcza bez problemu, ale stwarza inny problem - trudno ją uformować tak, żeby została między nią a folią wstępnego krycia szczelina wentylacyjna skutkiem czego może tam pojawić się woda którą wełna nasiąknie i murłata będzie miała jeszcze gorzej.

----------


## pandzik

> To jak to zrobić bez ściany kolankowej? Poddasze zostaje jako nieużytkowe, ale co z jakim się budowlańcem nie spotkałem, to każdy mówi, że tak jest masakra,
> bo nawet osprzęt do rekuperatora bedzie się źle prowadziło bo skos dachu i sama przestrzeń bedzie niska...


Co za stek bzdur. Masakra   :smile:   pociągnij pięterko żeby instalatorowi było wygodnie. BTW srób sobie sa te instalacje. Będzie lepiej zrobiona i wyjdzie taniej... I w kieszeni zostanie kaska za niewykonaną ściankę kolankową   :smile: 

Zrób wiązary to odpadnie izolowanie murłaty jak powyżej... Do tego lepiej wykonana konstrukcja dachu.

----------


## Ratpaw

> 


Jaka jest rozpiętość tego dachu?

----------


## ranerd

@Ratpaw Rozpiętość dachu będzie około 10m

@Kaizen Widzisz, ja jak rozmawiam to z fachowcami z starej daty i stąd takie zabobony. Najzabawniejsze, że komu bym nie powiedział, że buduje dom parterowy,
to zawsze podnieść ścianę kolankową, jakbyś kiedyś poddasze robił i tak w kółko. W żadnym wypadku nie dociera, że to jest dom parterowy.


@pandzik - Sam te wszystkie instalacje będę robił.  Odpadają wiązary, nie chce ich.

----------


## Ratpaw

@ranerd, możesz zrobić prefabrykowaną więźbę i mieć strop betonowy. Wiązary tak wykonać, żeby je nieco podnieść. Skontaktuj się z fabryką więźby, na pewno projektant coś pomoże. Architekt może nie znać się na więźbie  :smile:

----------


## ranerd

Nie, nie bedę już kombinował.
Samą klasyką pojadę.

----------


## Ratpaw

Czemu się tak śpieszysz? Nie lepiej dopracować każdy element konstrukcyjny? Mój kolega pozostawił więźbę wykonawcy i ma "pagodę" zamiast prostego dachu.

----------


## Nurek_

> @ranerd, możesz zrobić prefabrykowaną więźbę i mieć strop betonowy. Wiązary tak wykonać, żeby je nieco podnieść.


Wszystko można tylko jakie są koszty. Wiązary + strop betonowy to chyba dla tych co nie mają co z kasą robić

----------


## ranerd

> Czemu się tak śpieszysz? Nie lepiej dopracować każdy element konstrukcyjny? Mój kolega pozostawił więźbę wykonawcy i ma "pagodę" zamiast prostego dachu.


Inflacja 20% , a realnie wyszła i polityka socjalistyczno "ukraincowych" kretynów mnie do tego zmusza.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Wszystko można tylko jakie są koszty. Wiązary + strop betonowy to chyba dla tych co nie mają co z kasą robić


Źle na to patrzysz. Prefabrykowana więźba jest wykonana porządnie, podobnie jak strop betonowy jest porządnym sufitem i jednocześnie podłogą poddasza. Po prostu porządnie budowany dom.

----------


## Nurek_

Zarówno normalna więźba jak i wiązary mogą być wykonane dobrze albo źle. Wstawianie wiązarów na betonowy strop nie ma sensu ekonomicznego ani konstrukcyjnego.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Zarówno normalna więźba jak i wiązary mogą być wykonane dobrze albo źle. Wstawianie wiązarów na betonowy strop nie ma sensu ekonomicznego ani konstrukcyjnego.


????
Możesz to jakoś uzasadnić?

----------


## Nurek_

Ekonomicznie uzasadnia się samo - sprawdź ceny wiązarów, dodaj cenę stropu betonowego i zastanów się czy dałbyś tyle za strop + więźbę.

Konstrukcyjnie - wiązary nie potrzebują podparcia w środku, wręcz może to być szkodliwe. Wiązar jest kratownicą, jeśli dasz dodatkowy punkt podparcia, może się okazać, że belka która miała pracować na ściskanie, teraz pracuje na rozciąganie, albo ze siły na nią działające są znacznie większe niż powinny i kiedyś się złamie.
Więc żeby dać je na betonowy strop musisz kombinować - podnieść je, dać na murłacie tip. Tylko po co, co chciałbyś w ten sposób uzyskać?
Więźba tradycyjna może być wykonana równie dokładnie jak wiązary, z dobrego drewna itp. i nie będzie gorsza niż wiązary, a będzie tańsza. Może tez być wykonana przez ekipę spod budki z piwem, z drewna które jeszcze tydzień temu było drzewem. I w takim wypadku problemem nie jest wybór więźby jako konstrukcji dachu tylko jakość jej wykonania.

----------


## Ratpaw

No to po prostu uważasz, że prefabrykacja więźby jest nieopłacalna czy że *zawsze* każdy wiązar ma pas dolny? Bo tu chyba się mylisz najbardziej. Zobacz np taki link: https://dachymitek.mojabudowa.pl/?id=168782



> Przy drewnianych wiązarach dachowych najczęściej pas dolny jest konstrukcją stropu. Jest to najtańsze rozwiązanie szczególnie w domach parterowych. Pozwala to zazwyczaj na swobodny podział przestrzeni mieszkalnej i ewentualne przesunięcie ścian pomiędzy pokojami już w trakcie mieszkania gdyż żadna ściana wewnątrz nie jest nośna.
> Jednakże wiązary z płytkami kolczastymi są używane również w połączeniu ze stropem betonowym. Zwykle głównym powodem jest chęć wyeliminowania na poddaszu słupów, które są standardowym rozwiązaniem w tradycyjnych konstrukcjach ciesielskich.

----------


## Nurek_

> uważasz, że prefabrykacja więźby jest nieopłacalna


Dokładnie tak. Zwłaszcza w parterówce z betonowym stropem i nieużytkowym poddaszem.

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,

Przesyłam Wam fragment projektu technicznego.
Oczywiście pdf nie wrzuce, zdjęć limit 5, ale cóż.

Nie uważacie, że ławy są trochę "przerośnięte"? Po co aż tyle oparć na słupy?

Od razu mówię, jestem inżynierem innej branży, więc po prostu wrzucam do analizy, co o Tym myślicie.

----------


## ranerd

I kolejne zdjęcia:

----------


## ranerd

Ja już czekam na pozwolenie.

Mam kierownika i ekipe budowlną.
Trochę mi wejdzie pustaków szalunkowych w ławy, nawet 5 warstw na wysokość.

----------


## ranerd

Tak z innej beczki,
kto tak naprawdę powinien podać ilość materiałów np. na fundament,
Architekt, czy Kierownik budowy analizujący projekt?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sativum

Ja i osoby z którymi rozmawiałem mamy takie doświadczenie: nikt Ci tego nie poda za darmo. Sam policzysz na podstawie powierzchni ścian, szerokości i wysokości ław fundamentowych.

----------


## aks_762

To zależy. Ja np. w umowie z architektem mam zawarte pełne zestawienie materiałowe po jego stronie. A w rzeczywistości jest tak, że trzeba na to zestawienie krytycznie spojrzeć, a na koniec dnia i tak się może okazać na budowie, że czegoś zabrakło i trzeba domówić.

----------


## ranerd

> Ja i osoby z którymi rozmawiałem mamy takie doświadczenie: nikt Ci tego nie poda za darmo. Sam policzysz na podstawie powierzchni ścian, szerokości i wysokości ław fundamentowych.


Oczywiście, że to nie miało być za darmo.
Architekt podał mi ilość stali oraz betonu komórkowego, miał jeszcze podać ilość na dach, ale tego nie zrobił.

Jak się określa wysokość ław?

Między dłuższymi ścianami budynku mam 1,4m różnicy wynikającej z mapy  do celów projektowych.

----------


## Sativum

> Oczywiście, że to nie miało być za darmo.
> Architekt podał mi ilość stali oraz betonu komórkowego, miał jeszcze podać ilość na dach, ale tego nie zrobił.
> 
> Jak się określa wysokość ław?
> 
> Między dłuższymi ścianami budynku mam 1,4m różnicy wynikającej z mapy  do celów projektowych.


Wszystko powinno być w projekcie - tzn. długość, szerokość i wysokość. Obliczysz prze to ilość potrzebnego betonu. Ilość potrzebnej stali po długości ław i ilości oraz wysokości trzpieni + strzemion po szerokości ich układania od siebie (np. 40 cm). Wysokość ściany fundamentowej - od głębokości posadowienia ławy względem poziomu zero (geodeta naniesie Ci to na ławy geodezyjne). Ilość materiału nośnego - powierzchnia ścian / wymiary użytego materiału konstrukcyjnego (np. 60x20, czy 40x25). Powierzchnię poszycia dachu - wymiary więźby + sinus/cosinus (pierwszy raz w życiu przydała mi się się ta wiedza haha) itd. Dodaj do tego 10% zapasu (uszkodzenie, zmarnowanie, reklamowanie, poprawki, niedoszacowanie) i będzie git. 

Alternatywnie zamów kosztorys. Niestety widziałem jak pisze się często takie (ctr+c, ctr+v + kilka zdań od siebie + wyceny z jednego - zaprzyjaźnionego  sklepu )

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ilość materiału nośnego - powierzchnia ścian / wymiary użytego materiału konstrukcyjnego (np. 60x20, czy 40x25). Powierzchnię poszycia dachu - wymiary więźby + sinus/cosinus (pierwszy raz w życiu przydała mi się się ta wiedza haha) itd. Dodaj do tego 10% zapasu (uszkodzenie, zmarnowanie, reklamowanie, poprawki, niedoszacowanie) i będzie git.


Albo i nie będzie. Zdecydowanie warto zamówić więcej betonu, ale resztę bym zamawiał na styk, chyba, że ekipa nie może czekać i jak robi to robi. Lepiej domówić niż potem zwracać, chyba, że hurtownia przyjmuje zwroty, ale i tak raczej nie przyjmie napoczętej palety bloczków, a zamawiać na sztuki na pewno można.
10% to też różnie, raz jest ok, innym razem dużo za dużo albo za mało. Np papę zamawiałem na dach dwuspadowy tak: 15% plus jedna rolka. Wyszło idealnie. 15% wynika z zakładów termozgrzewalnych po bokach.

----------


## Sativum

> Albo i nie będzie. Zdecydowanie warto zamówić więcej betonu, ale resztę bym zamawiał na styk, chyba, że ekipa nie może czekać i jak robi to robi. Lepiej domówić niż potem zwracać, chyba, że hurtownia przyjmuje zwroty, ale i tak raczej nie przyjmie napoczętej palety bloczków, a zamawiać na sztuki na pewno można.
> 10% to też różnie, raz jest ok, innym razem dużo za dużo albo za mało. Np papę zamawiałem na dach dwuspadowy tak: 15% plus jedna rolka. Wyszło idealnie. 15% wynika z zakładów termozgrzewalnych po bokach.


Ekipa wchodzi, czas pracy (postoju) kosztuje. Jak będą murować, na składach w okolicy nie sprzedadzą dwóch palet silki/suporexu to może być mało śmiesznie. Dziś może być odwrotnie, ale należy zauważyć, że koszty dostawy (zwłaszcza cięższych rzeczy) nie są małe. 
Jak okaże się, że x bloczków ceramiki z palety jest ukruszonych/pękniętych, to czy będziesz kazać ekipe wykorzystać taki materiał, czy zareklamujesz u dostawcy? Przenosząc lub tnąc porotherm, to ile bloczków przypadkiem upadnie lub zachaczy się o coś? Przy papowaniu jedna rolka na górkę to zawsze dobry pomysł. Oczywiście warto ustalić, czy problemem będzie zwrot niewykorzystanego i nierozpakowanego materiału. Przy betonie jak się zamówi 6 m3, to te ostatnie pół metra z dna może lecieć 15 min lub osadzić się w rurze. Z kolei za dużo betonu to niemały problem. 
Kolejna sprawa deklaracje producenta też nie zawsze pokrywa się z rzeczywistością albo zdolności (jakość, staranność) wykonawców bywa różna. Przykładem może być użycie chemia budowlana. Warto wtedy nawet +20% zamówić by nie zabrakło.  
Natomiast zawsze głowa spokojniejsza, a koszt przy budowie nie jest wysoki. Bezcenne.

----------


## pandzik

Zawsze kupuje się więcej materiału. Słaba ekipa, dużo otworów, uszkodzony materiał - to generuje odpady.  Bez problemu palete czy dwie silki sprzedasz na ol.... U mnie sie zabijali.
Inna sprawa to w tak małym domu robienie tradycyjnego fundamentu. Bez sensu zupełnie. Teren w jeden dzień przygotujesz ze zmyślnym kaparkowym. Na kruszywo dajesz xps i  zbrojenie. Wsio. A ile plusów z płyty...  Brak radonu, wilgoci, osiadania posadzek... ITD
 W zeszłym tygodniu ze znajomym zbroiłem plytę siatkami z 10ki i po kratowniczce pod ściany zewnętrzne/nośne. Bajka.

----------


## ranerd

No u mnie taki problem, że te bliskie składy budowlane mają wysokie ceny, a te dalsze (40-50km) znacznie lepsze.
I tutaj jest problem z ewentualnym zwrotem lub domówieniem tego.
Musze to premyśleć, wole trochę więcej mieć materiału i spokój , niż żeby brakło i nagle telefon do mnie - bo brakło 30 pustaków itd.

----------


## Ratpaw

> wole trochę więcej mieć materiału i spokój , niż żeby brakło i nagle telefon do mnie - bo brakło 30 pustaków itd.


Jak może nagle zabraknąć 30 pustaków? Patrzysz jakie jest tempo prac i liczysz. Zazwyczaj jest dużo wolniej niż się zakłada i jeszcze tempo spada, bo muruje się wyżej (trzeba rozstawić rusztowanie i wnosić materiał). Trzeba pytać, czy są problemy z materiałem i czy można zamawiać na np dwa dni wcześniej.

----------


## ranerd

Dwa miesiące oczekiwania na pozwolenie i dalej nic... istna masakra z tymi urzędami...

----------


## pandzik

trza było zgłaszac

----------


## ranerd

> trza było zgłaszac


Brakuje mi dokumentu  z zarządu dróg wojewódzkich, 3 tygodnie się tam bawią z tym...
chorę..

Jak sobie pomyśle jakie u mnie w pracy panuje nacisk na terminy projektów i w porównaniu z tym co te darmozjady w urzędach robią to aż masakra jakaś...

----------


## ranerd

Panowie,

tak na marginesie,
Jaki Styropian oraz Dysperbit daje się do ocieplenia i hydroizolacji fundamentów ?

Zapytam o to również kierownika budowy, ale jestem ciekaw co Wy o tym myślicie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jaki Styropian oraz Dysperbit daje się do ocieplenia i hydroizolacji fundamentów ?


Żaden styropian i żaden dysperbit.
XPS i papa albo dobre mazidło z zatopieniem siatki, czyli właściwie produkcja papy na ścianie fundamentowej (jak chcesz mieć faktycznie hydroizolację - tylko po co, jak nie masz podpiwniczenia)?

----------


## Sativum

Styrodur, inaczej XPS
Dysperbit jest lekką izolacją, co najwyżej przeciwwilgociową. W większości jego jakość pozostawia też wiele do życzenia. Sensowne produkty tego typu (dyspersyjna masa asfaltowo-kauczukowa) kosztuje przynajmniej 300 zł/wiaderko. 
Niewiele drożej kupisz już masy dwuskładnikowe izolujące lub masy KMB. 
Dysperbit to raczej placebo, zwłaszcza ten za 50-100 zł/wiadro. Jak się lepiej poczujesz to możesz tym pomalować, ale jeśli ma być dobrze to poszukaj czegoś innego. 
Jeśli nie boisz się pracy, to możesz samemu położyć papę SBS na fundamencie. Jeśli zrobisz to dokładnie (i masz już w tym doświadczenie), to jest to niezłe rozwiązanie koszt/efekt. Masy elastyczne wybaczają więcej błędów  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ranerd

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
Widzicie, a już miałem styropian aqua do fundamentów kupywać.

Jeżeli chodzi o robocizne, to do SSO ja nic nie robie (oprócz przygotowania gruntu).

Dzisiaj wjechała stal na całą budowę  :smile: 
Pisma od zarządu dróg jak nie było tak nie ma...

----------


## Ratpaw

To w projekcie nie masz wymienionych materiałów?

----------


## ranerd

> To w projekcie nie masz wymienionych materiałów?


Mam tylko projekt techniczny  - taka robocze wersja.

Cały projekt dostanę , jak mówił architekt , przyjedzie z dokumentami i projektem i mi to da.

Podał mi na razie ilość stali oraz betonu komórkowego.

----------


## ranerd

Dobra, ostatni dokument z zarządu dróg wojewódzkich dotarł.
Według słów architekta za 2 tygodnie będę miał pozwolene na budowę - chociaż tyle.

Kupiłem stal na całą budowę już, jest ulokowany na paletach na działce, jak to zabezpieczyć przed zimą?

----------


## Ratpaw

Jak leży na paletach, to nic jej się nie stanie przez zimę. Byleby jej nie zwinęli dobrzy ludzie  :tongue:

----------


## zeusik6

> Według słów architekta za 2 tygodnie będę miał pozwolene na budowę - chociaż tyle.


i kolejne 14dni na uprawomocnienie decyzji, choc ja zaczalem juz przed, w miare spoko sasiedztwo. Stal może leżeć, nic jej sie nie stanie, bardziej bym czuwał czy jakies lepkie rączki nie przyjdą, juz slyszalem sytuacje jak w nocy targali stal przez pola kukurydzy z kątówką aku w ręku.

----------


## ranerd

Raczej nie zwiną, 3 domy obok, na każdym  monitoring.
Bez koparki i tak nic nie z działają, wiec szanse zerowe.

Nie dawac jakiejś folii , żeby nie rdzewiało?

I co myślicie o robieniu stanu zerowego jednak w zimie (styczeń), ma to sens? czy za bardzo się upieram?

----------


## Ratpaw

Nie trzeba żadnych folii, tylko żeby stal w piachu nie leżała.

Ja bym poczekał do kwietnia albo chociaż marca. Pytanie czy ekipa przyjedzie na Twój telefon.

----------


## pandzik

Ciepło jest, na co czekać? Zmyślny koparkowy  z zagęszczarką, 2 wywrotku kruszcu i na drugi dzień można kopać kanalize, a na trzeci układamy xps.  :smile:

----------


## ranerd

Moja Ekipa, ma robotę do Świąt, i tak byliśmy ugadani na koniec Listopada, więc Od Stycznia mogliby u mnie zero zrobić,
pytanie czy to ma sens.

----------


## ranerd

W końcu dzisiaj pozwolenie otrzymałem....

----------


## Ratpaw

Gratki!

----------


## ranerd

Niebawem bedę zaczynał.

Jak długa powinna być przerwa technologiczna między stanem zero murowaneim i następnie między wylanym stropem a budowaniem konstrukcji dachu?

----------

